# What's for dinner ( or lunch )



## hollydolly

Are you eating differently during this enforced isolation period...  are you eating less, or more. ?

Are you eating ready made food that needs little preparation... or are you going the full hog and cooking from scratch...

Are you finding it difficult to make your favourite foods and having to use ingenious substitutions

Whether you're having cheese on toast...... or a full steak and all the trimmings come and share what you've had each day for either lunch or dinner...


----------



## Ferocious

*What's for dinner ( or lunch )

Hmmmmm.......perhaps, you on a butty, Holly....  *


----------



## toffee

lol --dont usually cook on a satuday -chefs day off ' but lunch is Ryvita with cream cheese spread' slice tomatoes'
and ham .. and we have these cuppa soups that are spicey ..


----------



## Aunt Bea

Fattening comfort food!

This morning I made a small casserole of ACS aka American Chop Suey, Slumgullion, goulash.



I'll serve some celery and carrot sticks as an appetizer to ease my guilt over all of the fat and carbs.


----------



## twinkles

fried chicken-beets-baked sweet potato--my daughter does all the cooking--breakfast special k and half a banana


----------



## twinkles

i do the special k myself lol


----------



## RadishRose

Rigatoni pasta with tuna, onion & celery. Maybe some broccoli.


----------



## JustBonee

hollydolly said:


> Are you eating differently during this enforced isolation period...  *are you eating less, or more.* ?



Now that you mention it  Holly .... 

Very strange  for me,    but  since I've stocked up on food and essentials  for the refrigerator/pantry,    my appetite has totally disappeared.  
I feel fine, but just don't care to eat anything it seems.
I'll take a  few  bites of something  and be full.  ???  ...   I guess that is good,  but now I worry about food going bad in the frig.  
I sure  don't need to think about buying anything in the near future.  

Don't know what's going on with that.   I'll run out of cleaning supplies before food.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Paella for dinner this evening (Jamie Oliver recipe).  So far, there's no difference to what we're eating and the shops seem to be getting stocked up again.  The mobile fishmonger came round yesterday and we bought some haddock and monkfish. 

We'll shop again on Tuesday and hopefully we'll be able to get bread flour and pasta.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Paella for dinner this evening (Jamie Oliver recipe).  So far, there's no difference to what we're eating and the shops seem to be getting stocked up again.  The mobile fishmonger came round yesterday and we bought some haddock and monkfish.
> 
> We'll shop again on Tuesday and hopefully we'll be able to get bread flour and pasta.


  according to my friends the shops are still being stripped here by 8am with huge queues still,....  we haven't had a mobile fishmonger or butcher for 30 years...


----------



## RadishRose

Bonnie said:


> Now that you mention it  Holly ....
> 
> Very strange  for me,    but  since I've stocked up on food and essentials  for the refrigerator/pantry,    my appetite has totally disappeared.
> I feel fine, but just don't care to eat anything it seems.
> I'll take a  few  bites of something  and be full.  ???  ...   I guess that is good,  but now I worry about food going bad in the frig.
> I sure  don't need to think about buying anything in the near future.
> 
> Don't know what's going on with that.   I'll run out of cleaning supplies before food.


Could it be that getting less exercise results in he body not calling for the usual amount of calories? I've noticed the same thing, atho' my appetite is not totally disappeared, it has diminished.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Could it be that getting less exercise results in he body not calling for the usual amount of calories? I've noticed the same thing, atho' my appetite is not totally disappeared, it has diminished.


 Possibly you're right RR... because I feel the same as Bonnie...not eating as much and I think I'm going to have to cook some of the stuff in the fridge and freeze it to prevent waste...


----------



## JustBonee

RadishRose said:


> Could it be that getting less exercise results in he body not calling for the usual amount of calories? I've noticed the same thing, atho' my appetite is not totally disappeared, it has diminished.



My exercise routine hasn't changed at all..  I stay on a 'walkathon schedule'  with Bear,  three times a day,   everyday. ...  for an hour or more.
Nothing has changed. 
And we also do  3 flights of stairs if people  are  around the elevator area.

I'm  doing everything as always,  but just steering clear of people that may be out in our public area.

What is different, is I've 'stocked'  up on food  .... that is something that I haven't done in the past.


----------



## Ruthanne

Just had coffee so far.  I been eating grillers patties on toast and yogurt with nuts.


----------



## Lee

One thing I am avoiding is store bought rolls and breads that are in bins and you use tongs to slip them yourself into a bag. Who knows who rifled through before you.

Making honey orange chicken breast with confetti brown rice.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

My DIL signed me and two friend up to have free meals delivered at dinner time. A young man in town has gotten together a team, gotten donations from restaurants and is making it happen. I will give my meal tonight to my upstairs neighbor since it is chicken, flavored rice and beans. We had that already this week as well as curried chicken and rice. I froze part of each of those meals. So tonight I will eat what's leftover from last night (penne pasta) with some mixed vegetables I cooked. I'm probably eating about the same but since I'm less active...that's not good. I *really* need to start my exercise regimen!


----------



## Lee

OneEyedDiva said:


> I will give my meal tonight to my upstairs neighbor since it is chicken, flavored rice and beans. We had that already this week as well as curried chicken and rice. I froze part of each of those meals. So tonight I will eat what's leftover from last night (penne pasta) with some mixed vegetables I cooked.



Diva, never knew you could freeze rice. Does it stay the same texture? I generally use brown rice.


----------



## win231

I don't enjoy cooking, so most of what I eat requires little preparation.  Salads, usually; sometimes with beans.  I'd rather have an apple & a handful of nuts than spend time in the kitchen.
Today's lunch is Tabouleh (I like Middle Eastern foods).  I add avocado, more lemon & beans.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I just had dinner....tempura battered cod... and buttered  Asparagus tips...

Hubs had a curried vegan concoction


----------



## Em in Ohio

Cooking more, eating more.  Between unemployment and having too much time now... I was losing a lot of weight before (not good, as I wasn't over-weight) - I think I've now nipped that problem in the bud.  My go-to meal is a stuffed capon, done in a one-quart crockpot.  I've never been good with side dishes, so ...  might have to break out another pan and do a veggy soon!  Oh - reminds me - I want canned cranberry sauce!  I tried just rehydrating dried cranberries last week - definitely not the same!


----------



## oldman

Some of you people sure eat some weird sounding food. Tonight, I was told that we are having: chicken/broccoli/pasta w/a light cream sauce and diced/seasoned red potatoes. White wine. Strawberries & whip cream for desert. 

I have eaten this before. It’s good, but I can do without the potatoes. Tonight, while watching a movie, we are having a slice of banana bread with a small glass of rum.


----------



## mike4lorie

Well, we are having the first BBQ of the season, having a baked potato loaded with greek yogurt, chives, cheese (old) salt and pepper, and a huge t-bone steak each...and Brussel Sprouts and apple pie for dessert with a shot of Forty Creek Whiskey mixed with a Forty Creek Creem over ice...


----------



## oldman

mike4lorie said:


> Well, we are having the first BBQ of the season, having a baked potato loaded with greek yogurt, chives, cheese (old) salt and pepper, and a huge t-bone steak each...and Brussel Sprouts and apple pie for dessert with a shot of Forty Creek Whiskey mixed with a Forty Creek Creem over ice...


How big is the steak?


----------



## mike4lorie

inch thick, and probably 7 inches across...


----------



## oldman

mike4lorie said:


> inch thick, and probably 7 inches across...



Remember the movie, “The Great Outdoors” with John Candy? There is a part in the movie where his wife, b-i-l and s-i-l went to a restaurant, which used a tag line that read, “Home of the Old 96’er,” which was a 96 ounce steak. That’s 6# of meat. If he can eat it all, he gets the table’s meal free. His b-i-l (Dan Aykroyd) eggs him on to finish it. He also had to eat the fat around the outside. He did finish it. Funny movie.


----------



## Lc jones

Grilled BBQ chicken, fried potatoes with bacon and onion, and a green tossed salad. For dessert fresh strawberries.


----------



## Lakeland living

Home ground beef patty, with onions, sliced tomato, followed by a light wine. 
My reward for splitting up 4 frozen stumps sticking out of the snow today.


----------



## hollydolly

*Tonight I had mustard baked ham, buttered mash and green beans.... ... *


----------



## Aunt Bea

I polished off my leftover ACS for lunch so I'll have a bowl of puffed wheat with a splash of almond milk for dinner.


----------



## peppermint

I'm smelling the gravy....It's red gravy...the Italian way...Be eating at 6:30 today....I'll put the water on for the Spaghetti....Monge.....like my dad 
use to say....


----------



## RadishRose

Lc jones said:


> potatoes with bacon and onion


Best combo ever!


----------



## RadishRose

Ordered pizza like last week. Paid on CC, even tip. Guy just leaves it on the table outside. 

Wore medical gloves to bring in the box, placed it on glass top stove and opened.
Removed gloves, grabbed disinfectant wipes for doorknob, light switch, etc.

I'll have leftovers for breksie tomorrow.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I have a bag of shredded cabbage that is nearing the expiration date so I think I'll make eggroll in a bowl. 

Cabbage, onion, garlic, frozen ground meat crumbles seasoned with soy sauce, sesame oil, and chili garlic sauce.


----------



## hollydolly

I just had chicken noodle soup, with Shrimp and crab Ravioli....


----------



## Pinky

We're having homemade chicken pot pie for dinner tonight. Looking forward to it. 

Last night, I made chicken/peppers/cremini mushroom & rotini w. sweet chili sauce to give it an Asian flavour. Made the same last week with spelt spaghetti and teriyaki sauce instead of sweet chili sauce. We miss Chinese take-out.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> We're having homemade chicken pot pie for dinner tonight. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Last night, I made chicken/peppers/cremini mushroom & rotini w. sweet chili sauce to give it an Asian flavour. Made the same last week with spelt spaghetti and teriyaki sauce instead of sweet chili sauce. We miss Chinese take-out.


 I miss Chinese take-away also... and our chinese take-outs are still open, but I'm scared to get any, because I just don't know how careful they are   going to be .....just can't take the risk


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I miss Chinese take-away also... and our chinese take-outs are still open, but I'm scared to get any, because I just don't know how careful they are   going to be .....just can't take the risk


I know .. same here. We've been trying frozen pizza too, instead of going across to pick up from the pizzeria.


----------



## Aunt Bea

For lunch, I had eggs, ham, steamed spinach and a Wasa cracker smeared with a little SF orange marmalade.

Tonight will be leftovers or a bowl of cereal.


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> For lunch, I had eggs, ham, steamed spinach and a Wasa cracker smeared with a little SF orange marmalade.
> 
> Tonight will be leftovers or a bowl of cereal.


 *wassa, wasa cracker ?* 


Tonight I'm having lamb chops in gravy , jacket potato, and broccoli or sprouts whatever takes my fancy at the time..


----------



## Aunt Bea

hollydolly said:


> *wassa, wasa cracker ?*



They are very similar to MDF.


----------



## Pinky

Aunt Bea said:


> They are very similar to MDF.


My hubby likes those .. I call them cardboard crackers


----------



## Lakeland living

Lunch here, salmon with a lemon dill sauce. Rice broccoli and carrots.
Not too bad, no I just nuked it. Too much going on here next few days for me to cook.
Picked up a stack of meals locally for less than 5 dollars each...


----------



## Lee

just had egg salad on rye sandwich for lunch. Dinner will be a hamburger with lotsa Vidalia onion and some home made fries.


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> They are very similar to MDF.


 LOL>... MDF here is Medium density fibre-board ...what  furniture is made from...   ...are they kinda like Ryvita ?


----------



## Aunt Bea

hollydolly said:


> LOL>... MDF here is Medium density fibre-board ...what  furniture is made from...   ...are they kinda like Ryvita ?


Exactly!


----------



## RadishRose

Chicken salad for brunch. Will finish it for supper. 

Last night it was Campbell's sirloin burger and vegetable soup. Horrid!


----------



## hollydolly

*Last night, I had Lamb chop..mash and buttered Cabbage with beef gravy, for dinner 

Today I had Chicken cold cuts with sliced toms on a bread roll,   for lunch 

*


----------



## Aunt Bea

A hot dog and a salad with blue cheese dressing.

Tonight may be a repeat of lunch or a bowl of cereal.


----------



## Lee

Got a nice roast in the crock pot for supper, onion, potato and carrot with it and if I get fancy mushroom gravy.


----------



## Camper6

Rice and egg roll . No appetite. Need more exercise and fresh air.


----------



## RadishRose

Hamburger patty and a vegetable medley of brocky, carrots and snow peas last night.

Today's brunch was eggs scrambled with the leftover vegetables from last night.

Tonight, no idea. Maybe toast and decaf. Or oatmeal.


----------



## Pappy

Just finished lunch. Tomato soup, made with milk, some macaroni salad and iced tea.


----------



## applecruncher

Toast, deli sliced ham, boiled egg for lunch.
Guess that's the rest of my breakfast...I was rushing around and only had coffee.

Dinner...not sure yet.


----------



## Aneeda72

Lee said:


> One thing I am avoiding is store bought rolls and breads that are in bins and you use tongs to slip them yourself into a bag. Who knows who rifled through before you.
> 
> Making honey orange chicken breast with confetti brown rice.


I won’t tell my son, , his favorite meal is Orange chicken, he will want to move in.


----------



## Aneeda72

I have only been eating two meals a day.  Canned corned beef w/potatoes for breakfast, or spam.  I rarely eat cereal.  Early dinner is processed canned food or a ground beef dish of some kind.  But usually a hamburger or hot dog.


----------



## Pecos

No changes in our home cooked meals. My wife has always paid attention to nutrition and is an excellent cook. She has been pretty successful at getting all of the fruits and vegetables that she wants. Some of the things that are in short supply kind of surprise us: pasta, frozen vegetables, chicken, dried beans. 

What has changed for us is that like everyone else, we are not eating out anymore. We are trying to help keep our local restaurants afloat, at least the ones offering takeout. I am still afraid that our town is going to lose several of our smaller family restaurants if this goes on for too much longer.


----------



## Ferocious

*I'm hungry today, 'cause I gave Holly my last pot of tea, two rounds of toast and marmalade....*.


----------



## Aneeda72

I’ll cook you something and include a roll of my TP.  After you eat my cooking, you are going to need my toilet paper.


----------



## Old Dummy

Breakfast today: I normally stay away (to varying degrees) from sweets and other refined carbs. But some guys a mile down the road from me built a sugar shack last year, so this is their second year making maple syrup. And believe me, all maple syrup isn't the same, but this is good stuff.

So this morning I had homemade breakfast sausage with French toast, smothered with butter and fresh maple syrup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's good on ice cream too, although IMO it's kind of wasteful to use it in any other way than to just drink it out of a shot glass. That's the only way you get the full flavor. So that's where MOST of it goes.


----------



## Aneeda72

Went to store, breakfast for lunch day.  Pancakes, strawberries, little syrup, butter, and bacon.  Woke up wanting to go out to brunch , but this will do.


----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> Went to store, breakfast for lunch day.  Pancakes, strawberries, little syrup, butter, and bacon.  Woke up wanting to go out to brunch , but this will do.


OMGosh, it was really good!  Hadn’t had bacon in a month, I think it’s gotten even better.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I had a banana for lunch..I took it with me on my walk through the woods and down to the lakes... and sat on a big wooden log by the creek  in the sun,  and ate it.

This evening I had  Mustard ham cold cuts, Mashed spuds... and broccoli.... , alos had a dark choc Kit-kat...


----------



## Aneeda72

hollydolly said:


> Today I had a banana for lunch..I took it with me on my walk through the woods and down to the lakes... and sat on a big wooden log by the creek  in the sun,  and ate it.
> 
> This evening I had  Mustard ham cold cuts, Mashed spuds... and broccoli.... , alos had a dark choc Kit-kat...


What are mustard ham cold cuts?  Is it mustard on a ham sandwich?-which I love btw


----------



## hollydolly

It's Ham cooked in a honey and  grain mustard, and then  cooled and sliced ....


----------



## Buckeye

I'm cooking Sunday Dinner as we speak.  2lb pot roast with potatoes and carrots an onion, in the oven for about 3 hours total.  Makes the whole house smell goooood.


----------



## Aneeda72

Buckeye said:


> I'm cooking Sunday Dinner as we speak.  2lb pot roast with potatoes and carrots an onion, in the oven for about 3 hours total.  Makes the whole house smell goooood.


I’ll be right over


----------



## Lee

Lunch was tuna on rye with a side of grape tomatoes and sliced baby cuke.

Dinner will be cubed steak with twice baked loaded potato and carrot and parsnip rounds.


----------



## Lc jones

Sunday roast, Yorkshire Pudding, green bean casserole and mashed potatoes with gravy, smells divine.....eating in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Old Dummy

It's pretty pathetic living alone during these times. Oh well, talked to an old GF, plus my sis today, so there's that.

Homemade Beef Stroganoff tonight.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hummus and crackers.


----------



## Lc jones

Lc jones said:


> Sunday roast, Yorkshire Pudding, green bean casserole and mashed potatoes with gravy, smells divine.....eating in about 30 minutes.


Just completed my dinner and now I feel like a dirigible.....


----------



## Aunt Bea

Crackers and cheese for lunch.

Buffalo chicken tenders with carrot and celery sticks for dinner.


----------



## jujube

It's a drizzly and gloomy and cooler day today.  It's a chili and cornbread day, fer shure!  Chili's bubbling away on the stove and the cornbread is in the oven.  Butter is softening for the cornbread and a jar of Brazilian Pepper honey from my daughter and son-in-law's apiary is waiting to be drizzled over it.  I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Aneeda72

jujube said:


> It's a drizzly and gloomy and cooler day today.  It's a chili and cornbread day, fer shure!  Chili's bubbling away on the stove and the cornbread is in the oven.  Butter is softening for the cornbread and a jar of Brazilian Pepper honey from my daughter and son-in-law's apiary is waiting to be drizzled over it.  I'm a happy camper.


I love chili.  Chili does not love me.


----------



## RadishRose

Lunch- Breaded chicken cutlets with arugula and grape tomato salad.

Supper- Leftover chicken and grape tomatoes with bleu cheese crumbles.


----------



## Lee

Lunch was fruit, an apple and an orange, a few black grapes

Dinner will be sweet and sour rice with pork meatballs, pineapple, mushrooms, peppers, carrot slices tossed in.


----------



## RadishRose

Lunch was leftover salmon, rice and carrots from last night.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lunch was a glass of almond milk and two graham crackers.

Supper was a sausage patty with cheese on a toasted English muffin, a dill pickle, and a side of steamed baby spinach.

Now that I'm shopping once a week I find myself buying more washed and bagged baby spinach.  It's inexpensive and seems to stay fresh a little longer than some other fresh greens.   I use it raw in salads, tucked into sandwiches or microwaved for a minute or two as a cooked vegetable.


----------



## Ferocious

*Two bacon on toast sandwiches and a big pot of tea......I could take the world on after that... *


----------



## hollydolly

For brunch I has smoked trout on toast... and salt & pepper crackers with Blue brie cheese... 

Late afternoon I had a banana.. 

For dinner I had potato waffles with eggs and bacon... 

Tonight I had an after dinner dark  chocolate mint

Not a very healthy day ...


----------



## Ferocious

hollydolly said:


> For brunch I has smoked trout on toast... and salt & pepper crackers with Blue brie cheese...
> 
> Late afternoon I had a banana..
> 
> For dinner I had potato waffles with eggs and bacon...
> 
> Tonight I had an after dinner dark  chocolate mint
> 
> Not a very healthy day ...


*Hmmmm..........Holly, you forgot the partridge in the pear tree......*


----------



## Marie5656

*I ate a bag of sour cream and onion potato chips. Hey..potato and onion.....veggies.  Sour cream, dairy.  Works for me.*


----------



## Gardenlover

We're down to fried spam and ketchup - but as dear old dad often said, if your hungry anything tastes good.



But don't worry, I still have buckets of wine left.


----------



## Gardenlover

Duplicate - Deleted how did that happen?


----------



## Aneeda72

I made goulash for dinner, a dish that I actually make really well.  Whole canned tomatoes, canned diced tomatoes, ground beef already cooked with onions and celery, throw in whatever other veggie you want or have leftover.  I used carrots and green beans this time.

Add any pasta you want or have, you can also add white beans and/or rice.  Simmer a while for the flavors to blend and yummy.  This dish has little in common with actual goulash, but it’s yummy.


----------



## RadishRose

I made a soup you can call pasta fasul, only I used black beans and orzo pasta instead of cannellini beans and ditalini pasta..  Same tomato, veg, garlic, etc.

I'll have it again tonight


----------



## Pinky

RadishRose said:


> I made a soup you can call pasta fasul, only I used black beans and orzo pasta instead of cannellini beans and ditalini pasta..  Same tomato, veg, garlic, etc.
> 
> I'll have it again tonight


Sounds similar to a soup my husband makes in a big pot. He portions it out and freezes it. Very hearty.


----------



## hollydolly

I had meatballs, ..I was going to make spaghetti and meatballs but i changed my mind at the last minute, and had meatballs, swede / carrot & potato mash...  ..

I've got a crayfish pie to have tomorrow ...


----------



## twinkles

fried keilbasa -potatoes- candied carrots-butter beans


----------



## hollydolly

It's late I shouldn't be eating chocolate but I've just had a salted  chocolate caramel Ganache.. for supper..


----------



## Aneeda72

Went to Lowe’s.  We checked to see if Rocky Mountain candy had reopened.  Yup, small frozen yogurt for dinner with double almonds.  Yummy


----------



## Lc jones

We had hotdogs and baked beans tonight, I had made pancakes and bacon for breakfast this morning and I was tired of cooking. It was pretty good I some potato chips with it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A sandwich made with bologna, American cheese, and mustard on whole wheat with a side of carrot celery sticks.


----------



## Aneeda72

Big Mac”s for lunch and had lunch with our son.  Got the food at McDonald’, drove to son’s house, we ate in the car, he ate on his lawn.  Had a nice chat, and t.hen we drove home.


----------



## RadishRose

Egg salad on whole wheat toast and roasted fresh asparagus for brunch.

Don't know yet what's for tonight.


----------



## hollydolly

*Tonight I had lobster & crayfish Mac & cheese Bake..... *


*Hubs whose a vegan had a large Baked potato with baked beans in tomato and chilli sauce *


----------



## Em in Ohio

Big fail on trying to recreate my mother's 'Hungarian Spaghetti' today.  Added water, milk, more celery, and set it back to simmer for a couple more hours.  /-;


----------



## Em in Ohio

RadishRose said:


> Egg salad on whole wheat toast and roasted fresh asparagus for brunch.
> 
> Don't know yet what's for tonight.


Sounds like a lacto-ovo vegetarian delight!  (Heard on news today that the 'ovo' part is getting ridiculously expensive!)


----------



## moviequeen1

My dinner tonight, Campbell's Chicken Noodle Soup with crackers,glass of 2% milk
strawberry yogurt for dessert with couple of choc chip cookies


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lunch was PB&J on whole wheat with a small glass of almond milk.

I'm not sure about supper but it will probably be Progresso soup or knock-off Cheerios with a splash of almond milk.


----------



## hollydolly

For dinner tonight, I had steamed buttered brussel sprouts shredded into Stir fried Egg noodles, and chopped up streaky bacon, with a little  soy & Plum sauce....


----------



## peppermint

I made Chicken, no bones....seasoned and red gravy...Also manicotti with red gravy....

We didn't have an Easter Dinner...on Sunday....The only time we weren't with our family....
I can't wait to go home...When I don't know....Even though I love it here, we have been 
here from December...We were supposed to go home, but you know, It's not probable right now....


----------



## Aunt Bea

Yesterday's meals were leftovers from Easter dinner.

Ham, kielbasa, maple glazed carrot coins, cauliflower cheese, and cabbage salad.

This morning the wind woke me up so I went into the kitchen and made a small pot of vegetable soup, tuna salad and a small container of carrot and celery sticks to see me through the next couple of days.


----------



## Camper6

Old Dummy said:


> Breakfast today: I normally stay away (to varying degrees) from sweets and other refined carbs. But some guys a mile down the road from me built a sugar shack last year, so this is their second year making maple syrup. And believe me, all maple syrup isn't the same, but this is good stuff.
> 
> So this morning I had homemade breakfast sausage with French toast, smothered with butter and fresh maple syrup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good on ice cream too, although IMO it's kind of wasteful to use it in any other way than to just drink it out of a shot glass. That's the only way you get the full flavor. So that's where MOST of it goes.


Add a touch of whiskey and it makes a great cough syrup.


----------



## Camper6

White potatoes and hard cooked eggs mustard green onions and mayo. Potato salad. Tastes better next day.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Aunt Bea said:


> kielbasa


----------



## Em in Ohio

Finally cooked something that I didn't ruin!  Stuffed peppers actually taste good - as opposed to the "Hungarian Spaghetti" that I tried to make last week!


----------



## Camper6

They sell the stuffed peppers at the deli here.  Expernsive. about $4 each but I'm craving one. Always the green peppers.


----------



## Lakeland living

Tonight, chicken, cut into pieces and done in a BigBoss air cooker. Chicken rice and a nice fresh piece of home made machine bread. Only makes a small loaf which is great.


----------



## Liberty

Made hub fresh yeast cinnamon buns for dessert and he had smoked turkey sausage, garlic & lemon pepper potatoes.
I had tuna salad, snow peas & mushrooms.  

Life is still good!


----------



## In The Sticks

I tried my hand at battered, fried asparagus spears with a jalapeno dipping sauce.
I wasn't sure I liked it, so I made it with dinner the next two nights as well.  Yeh, I like it.  A lot.

I don't make fried foods very often, so I'm gonna have to adapt back to having it steamed.

Daggone AllRecipes for emailing me such things.


----------



## Aunt Bea

My wild Saturday night will be a slice of frozen pizza heated in the toaster oven with some celery and carrot sticks on the side.


----------



## RadishRose

Last night- tacos

Today's brunch- taco

_¡Arriba!_


----------



## Pinky

Last night's dinner was stir-fried teriyaki noodles (spelt spaghetti) with thin-sliced carrots, garlic, onion, chicken & mushrooms. Just adding different veggies or changing the sauce makes it a completely different dish. Sometimes I'll use our homemade pasta sauce or sweet-chili sauce instead.

Tonight, we're having crust-less quiche.


----------



## peppermint

I'm making peppers tonight....red, yellow and green....Stuffed in Red gravy.... ….It smells real good....I used lean chop meat....


----------



## hollydolly

*I had bacon, egg and cheddar Quiche.... *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Beef and bean burrito for lunch. Dinner? Maybe eggs or oatmeal with fruit.*


----------



## RadishRose

In The Sticks said:


> I tried my hand at battered, fried asparagus spears with a jalapeno dipping sauce.
> I wasn't sure I liked it, so I made it with dinner the next two nights as well.  Yeh, I like it.  A lot.
> 
> I don't make fried foods very often, so I'm gonna have to adapt back to having it steamed.
> 
> Daggone AllRecipes for emailing me such things.


Try them drizzled with olive oil and salt, then roasted single layer on a sheet pan in a hot, 400 F oven for about 10 mins. Delicious!


----------



## RadishRose

Just had a chicken salad sandwich for supper. Too lazy to steam a frozen veg.


----------



## Pecos

My wife served roasted chicken with roasted green grapes and couscous.
I was stunned at how well those flavors blended together. I gave it a 10 and asked her to put it on her "frequently served" list.

The woman is amazing.


----------



## In The Sticks

RadishRose said:


> Try them drizzled with olive oil and salt, then roasted single layer on a sheet pan in a hot, 400 F oven for about 10 mins. Delicious!


Occasionally I make chicken thighs that are started in the frying pan (to start them cooking/render some fat out/crisp up the skin) and then finished in my toaster oven.  Often I'll lay them on top of a bed of asparagus and roast them all together, as the chicken juices drip over those tasty green spears.

Roasting veggies sure brings out their natural sugars.


----------



## RadishRose

In The Sticks said:


> Often I'll lay them on top of a bed of asparagus and roast them all together, as the chicken juices drip over those tasty green spears.


Ohhhh, that sounds so good! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Ruthanne

I made chicken breasts (sauteed in olive oil), cauliflower, green peppers and zucchini  simmered in marinara sauce and put it over fusilli and topped it with parmesan cheese.  That was my dinner.


----------



## In The Sticks

RadishRose said:


> Ohhhh, that sounds so good! Thanks for the idea!


I was afraid I was going to insult your "healthy olive oil" suggestion by substituting "dripping chicken grease" in its place!   And I did it in a public forum!!! 

The tough part in making that dish is the intersection of right-diameter asparagus spears with thigh cooking time.  I've taken the cooked spears out when they've finished before the chicken is done, and I've put under-cooked spears in the nuker to finish them off.  But even if they over-cook, they're still tasty...if unsightly.


----------



## Marie5656

*Took some of my chicken soup out of the freezer last night. Made it this evening, over some macaroni. Comforting.*


----------



## RadishRose

In The Sticks said:


> substituting "dripping chicken grease"


LOL, no, not at all insulted 
Oh yes, chicken fat has it's place, yum. Thanks tipping on getting both things cooked.


----------



## win231

Tonight I made:
Roast Duck With Apricot Chutney
Burgundy Beef Stew & Braised Short Ribs.

Well....actually I never even heard of those.
What I actually had was an apple, peanut butter, a piece of chocolate & coffee......


----------



## RadishRose

Today, I finally threw 2 small frozen steaks into the pressure cooker, as they were there for "awhile", and made a delicious beef and barley soup. 

Got a good broth with the barley and the chopped veg. Ate too much, but have a small bowl for tomorrow and a portion to freeze.


----------



## Ruthanne

Olive hummus and flat pretzels.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I had a chunk of cabbage in the crisper that needed to be used so I made a batch of eggroll in a bowl to scoop and nuke for the next couple of days.


----------



## C'est Moi

Tuna salad and Ritz crackers, with a cold beer.


----------



## C'est Moi

Aunt Bea said:


> I had a chunk of cabbage in the crisper that needed to be used so I made a batch of eggroll in a bowl to scoop and nuke for the next couple of days.


I have a bag of coleslaw mix that I plan to magically transform into eggroll in a bowl tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

Yesterday while we were out I took a Chicken Caesar salad wrap with us to have for lunch....which I had sitting in the car with a bottle of flavoured water ... 

Didn't feel like any dinner when I got home .. and just had a banana milkshake

Now it's nearly 10.30am and I've been up for a couple of hours, and never eat breakfast so I'm really hungry , so  I'm just about to have toasted scones for brunch and a cuppa tea...


----------



## Carol_1960

As a starter I'm cooking a zucchini cream, as a main course ome nice Australian steak with roasted potatoes and carrots


----------



## JaniceM

Doesn't happen often, but I just popped a t.v. dinner into the oven.


----------



## gennie

Pure comfort food - chicken 'n rice


----------



## hollydolly

*Another not hungry evening, so I had chicken cold cuts... and jacket spud.... *


----------



## RadishRose

Pan sauteed some cod filets, made a salad with arugula, grape tomatoes and some bleu cheese.

Usually I don't put cheese with fish (or fish with cheese), but I'm flinging caution to the winds in a dive for freedom.


----------



## C'est Moi

Carol_1960 said:


> As a starter I'm cooking a zucchini cream, as a main course ome nice Australian steak with roasted potatoes and carrots


What is a "zucchini cream"?


----------



## Ruthanne

hummus and flat pretzels and cashews!  mmmmm.


----------



## toffee

cuppa soup ---1 pkt of crisps --just a fancy '


----------



## In The Sticks

Lunch = 2 grilled hot dogs, cole slaw, homemade refried beans.
(Good thing I live alone.)


----------



## JaniceM

Lunch:  2 yogurt cups
Dinner:  if I have time/energy, I'm thinking of baking some fish, and having cauliflower with it.


----------



## hollydolly

*I had steak bake for lunch.., and now at almost 8pm I'm still not hungry, might have some steamed veggies later.. *


----------



## C'est Moi

I made a small casserole of "funeral potatoes" .  Will be served with ham, peas and cucumber salad.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Warmed over spinach and a bowl of knock-off Cheerios with almond milk.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## fmdog44

Tonight baked bratwurst, cabbage & rice casserole. Simply scrumptious.


----------



## RadishRose

Leftovers and a brownie. No, 2 brownies.


----------



## fmdog44

I'm amazed at the variety of meals shared here. I thought I have tried almost everything but no it ain't so.


----------



## Lee

C'est Moi said:


> I made a small casserole of "funeral potatoes" .  Will be served with ham, peas and cucumber salad.



Enquiring minds want to know what the heck is "funeral potatoes" or will I be sorry I asked?

I'm having a plain old microwaved baked potato tonight with a roast beef sandwich.


----------



## RadishRose

Last night-2 slices of deli corned beef, fries and the same old salad I always have.

I think tonight I'm going to order pizza delivery from a local place that's pretty good. Not New Haven, but not too bad.

Oh, I looked up Funeral Potatoes @Lee, as I never heard of them either. Apparently the dish began in Utah, and while it seems unhealthy, I could eat a whole pan!


----------



## hollydolly

Home-made Greek gyros... 

Hubs had vegan steak in his ...with tomatoes, onions  and peppers, chilli,  and natural yoghurt, 

I had shredded chicken in mine...


----------



## gennie

Lunch was diced avocado, diced home grown tomato and a little Ranch dressing.


----------



## squatting dog

Decided to try a meal made up some of my  future preps. So, opened a can of dehydrated chicken, a 5 lb can of rice, some dehydrated carrots and peas. Pan fried in olive oil and spiced up with soy sauce. Turned out to be a great tasting and filling meal.


----------



## peppermint

I had an eggplant in the fridge....I cut the skin off...don't like it.....I cut it in rounds, egged them with bread crumbs. salt and pepper..
put them in oven and dip in red gravy....then Mozzerala cheese.....Hubby also has a roll...…


----------



## RadishRose

peppermint said:


> I had an eggplant in the fridge....I cut the skin off...don't like it.....I cut it in rounds, egged them with bread crumbs. salt and pepper..
> put them in oven and dip in red gravy....then Mozzerala cheese.....Hubby also has a roll...…


Pep, I made that a week go, but I layered it. I like the skin.  How I love baked eggplant!


----------



## Lee

R.Rose also looked up funeral potatoes aka Party Potatoes, often served at large gatherings hence the name.

Whatever you want to call them they sure sound good.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Today was grocery day so I'm having a crisp green salad with ripe olives, onions, and pickled peppers topped with blue cheese dressing and a crunchy toasted English muffin half topped with melted cheddar cheese.


----------



## old medic

Cold and rainy here in the Southern US.... Got a fridge that needs cleaned out.... whats a guy to do...
Drag out the big Instant Pot...
Saute up some Onions, Shallots and Garlic.
Add a can on cream of Mushroom and a Qt of homemade veggie broth..
Fridge leftovers.. Grilled corn and squash, some rice and carrots, green beans.. Roasted potatoes with garlic and rosemary.. 
Some fresh celery and a bag of mixed veggies from the freezer.... 
Chopped up the smoked chicken breasts from the other night...
Stir in a collection of spices.... A few sprinkles of flour for body...
Sitting on low simmer for a few hours waiting on the DW to get home...


----------



## RadishRose

Lee said:


> R.Rose also looked up funeral potatoes aka Party Potatoes, often served at large gatherings hence the name.
> 
> Whatever you want to call them they sure sound good.


Yup!

I would have posted a recipe Lee, but there were several variants. 

 For the topping, I'd go for the *butter-soaked crushed potato chips* and parm cheese rather than the corn flakes. 

And to think, when my mother put out potato chips, she lined the basket with napkins to absorb the excess oil, LOL!


----------



## JaniceM

Pizza for lunch   Not sure about dinner yet.


----------



## hollydolly

squatting dog said:


> Decided to try a meal made up some of my  future preps. So, opened a can of dehydrated chicken, a 5 lb can of rice, some dehydrated carrots and peas. Pan fried in olive oil and spiced up with soy sauce. Turned out to be a great tasting and filling meal.
> 
> View attachment 100669


I don't think I've ever seen chicken in a Can....


----------



## hollydolly

I can't make up my mind...do I have Cod fish  in tempura batter  and broccoli,, or do I have rump steak and mushrooms... or do I have  a jacket potao with 
Tuna and mayo ? ...it's almost dinner time so I have to hurry up and make up my mind...


----------



## Lee

Tortellini from Costco and I'll toss in whatever leftover bits and pieces are in the fridge, heat it up and toss in some olive oil and Parmesan....easy peasy.


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> I don't think I've ever seen chicken in a Can....



I have a few-  but they're small cans, similar to tuna fish cans.


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> I have a few-  but they're small cans, similar to tuna fish cans.


 I have  honestly never seen chicken in a can, I must make a point of looking next time I'm at the supermarket...


----------



## squatting dog

hollydolly said:


> I have  honestly never seen chicken in a can, I must make a point of looking next time I'm at the supermarket...



I don't know if it can be found in a supermarket or not. I was getting it in large cans and I'd buy them in a case or 2 at a time. 

https://shop.honeyville.com/freeze-dried-white-chicken.html


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> I have  honestly never seen chicken in a can, I must make a point of looking next time I'm at the supermarket...


SD is talking about dehydrated chicken. We can buy regular, cooked white chicken in cans, like tuna in a regular supermarket.  I tried it last month. It's delicious.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I fixed a small pot of beans for lunch using a can of cannellini beans, celery, onion, garlic, carrot, and a little diced ham simmered for about 15 minutes.  I'll nuke the leftovers for another quick meal later in the week.

I'm still full so it will probably be a bowl of cereal with a splash of almond milk for supper.


----------



## C'est Moi

Glad the Funeral Potatoes mystery was solved.  

Today we are having beef and bean tostadas with lots of cheese, lettuce and tomato on top.   Cold beer, too!


----------



## Marlene

Aunt Bea said:


> Fattening comfort food!
> 
> This morning I made a small casserole of ACS aka American Chop Suey, Slumgullion, goulash.
> 
> View attachment 97074
> 
> I'll serve some celery and carrot sticks as an appetizer to ease my guilt over all of the fat and carbs.


In Central Ohio, there are two names for it: goulash and Johnny Marzetti    So now you can add one more.  I've never heard it called American Chop Suey, so that's a new one for me


----------



## Aunt Bea

The discussion of canned chicken gave me an unpleasant flashback to the whole canned chickens that my mother kept on the emergency shelf.  I still shudder at the thought.


----------



## Lee

I have a great big pork loin that I will dismember into an oven roast for tonight, butterfly chops for the freezer and the rest of it for chucks for soup or whatever. 

Those roasts are a bargain of good eating.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A slice of pizza and a salad with blue cheese dressing.


----------



## Pinky

RadishRose said:


> SD is talking about dehydrated chicken. We can buy regular, cooked white chicken in cans, like tuna in a regular supermarket.  I tried it last month. It's delicious.


I've never seen cooked white chicken in cans, nor dehydrated chicken. Would be willing to try it out.


----------



## katlupe

I am thinking of picking up the ingredients for tuna and noodles. I want to try making it in the Instant Pot. It just won't have a crunchy topping unless I put in the oven, which I won't be doing (I do not use the oven), but that is actually good for me. I have to eat softer foods or my mouth gets sore. So tuna and noodles and fruit for supper.


----------



## StarSong

Not sure how I missed this thread, but it's a good one!

I'm planning to make burrito bowls for lunch.
Probably a bowl of fruit for dinner.  I've got fresh strawberries, blueberries, mango and kiwi fruit.  Plus oranges from our tree.  
Maybe with a glass of wine.


----------



## In The Sticks

Lunch was Chilorio (Mexican pulled pork) on tostadas with jalapeno cheese/salsa/sour cream, and a side of refries.

I'm on a mission to eat the stuff I've already got in the freezer.
Estimated Date of Completion: Christmas 2020.


----------



## hollydolly

*I had pork  sausages, baked beans and mashed potato.... and then I had 3 profiteroles covered in dark chocolate  for dessert *


----------



## Pappy

Mother suggested pizza tonight. Sounds good to me. Delivered of course.


----------



## C'est Moi

Meatloaf, mashed taters, fresh green beans.


----------



## JaniceM

I don't know what I'll have for dinner.  Planned to have shredded chicken with barbecue sauce, but didn't think to take it out of the freezer in time.  So I'll probably have it tomorrow, and unsure of tonight.
Lunch was 2 yogurt cups and a glass of milk.


----------



## In The Sticks

JaniceM said:


> I don't know what I'll have for dinner.  Planned to have shredded chicken with barbecue sauce, but didn't think to take it out of the freezer in time.  So I'll probably have it tomorrow, and unsure of tonight.
> Lunch was 2 yogurt cups and a glass of milk.


I have a vacuum sealer I make extensive use of.  I not only use the freezer bags, but I have a bunch of vacuum canisters.  I've been doing this since the days of the Seal-A-Meal in the 70s.  I use it for frozen foods, make-ahead salads, and fresh fruit for my cereal.  I easily use it 6 times a day, more if I'm bulk-freezing.

Anyway, the largest benefit to me is the ability to pull something vacuum sealed out of the freezer and put it in a bowl of cold tap water to defrost (air tight = water tight.)  Raw and cooked foods defrost quickly this way.  Raw chicken parts take maybe 45 minutes, a single steak takes maybe 20 minutes, seafood is less time than that.  If I have something frozen that I want to defrost but I did not already seal, I'll seal it in a bag solely to defrost it in the bowl of water.  I keep shredded chicken in a large bag, and then vacuum a single serving to defrost as needed.  This frees me up to have whatever I feel like having for dinner without having to plan ahead, except for fresh produce...I make whatever I feel like having in that moment.  I can start cooking a half hour after I pull it out of the freezer.  (I don't like using the microwave to defrost, especially raw foods.)

I use a large stainless bowl and weigh the stuff down with a round cake cooling rack so as to keep the bags submerged.  Either put a can of vegetables on top, or if you use a steel bowl, put a series of magnets around the perimeter (10, 2 and 6 o'clock positions) to hold the cake rack down.  Lots of ways to do this.  When I'm defrosting chicken or fish, I'll put the bowl in the fridge just to be safe.

Sorry for the long dissertation, but if you freeze meals (or raw stuff) ahead and want to get rid of the "I wish I had taken it out of the freezer sooner" dilemma, this will do it for you.  I never have to think to defrost ahead of time. For lunch today I pulled frozen Mexican pork and frozen refries from the freezer and let them sit in the water for 15-20 minutes...then I warmed them up. You can buy the bags on Amazon or Walmart.com for about 1/3 the cost that the Food Saver site charges. I see that Amazon sells a lot of different manufacturers. I've got extensive positive experience with Food Saver brand. You don't need anything fancy.


----------



## RadishRose

I had a jar of Tikka Masala "simmering sauce" I'd never tried before. So I cooked some chicken breasts in it, added some broccoli at the end and made a small amount of rice.

It was pretty good.


----------



## Pinky

RadishRose said:


> I had a jar of Tikka Masala "simmering sauce" I'd never tried before. So I cooked some chicken breasts in it, added some broccoli at the end and made a small amount of rice.
> 
> It was pretty good.


What brand was it? We use Patak's. They have several curry sauces, and you only need to use a little of it, so it lasts a long time.


----------



## RadishRose

Pinky said:


> What brand was it? We use Patak's. They have several curry sauces, and you only need to use a little of it, so it lasts a long time.


No Pink not Patak's, but I love their lime pickle.  I got this at Aldi; the label is Journey to India.


----------



## Pinky

RadishRose said:


> No Pink not Patak's, but I love their lime pickle.  I got this at Aldi; the label is Journey to India.


I'll have to look for that label. We don't have Aldi stores here.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I had a jar of Tikka Masala "simmering sauce" I'd never tried before. So I cooked some chicken breasts in it, added some broccoli at the end and made a small amount of rice.
> 
> It was pretty good.


Ha !! I was thinking of having that tonight strangely... I have a jar of Butter chicken  curry sauce  and some chicken thighs in the freezer, and was gonna make butter chicken curry , but  decided to keep the chicken for another day..

Mine is Sharwoods... (the sauce)...


----------



## Lee

Having salmon fillets for lunch along with broccoli, always have the broccoli as a side so I can squirt the lemon over it and the salmon.

Dinner is breaded pork chops, roasted sheet pan garlic potatoes and the last of the sugar snap peas from the freezer.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dinner will be mystery chicken from the folks at Barber Foods, spinach, and cabbage salad.


----------



## hollydolly

For brunch I had one slice of cinnamon and raisin bread topped with a thin slice of Blue Brie cheese..


For late lunch I had Mac & Cheese Pie... with broccoli...  while sitting out in  the garden.


----------



## In The Sticks

_Freezer Cleaning Mode_

Salad
Sauteed flounder with lemon caper sauce
Crab cake
Curry rice
Steamed asparagus with Ethiopian Clarified Butter (just made a fresh batch last night)

Makes up for the other day where I had a filling late lunch, and dinner was a salad & popcorn.


----------



## Pinky

Stir fried diced chicken, mushrooms, peppers, onion, carrot and garlic - this time, with sweet chili sauce. Basmati rice on the side.

Next time, I will use the same ingredients, add spelt pasta and our homemade pasta sauce.


----------



## hollydolly

Last night I had Egg Noodles with chopped bacon , soy and hoisin sauce with a side of steamed  Brussel sprouts.. 

Today for lunch  I've had Potato waffles with a microwaved egg... 

Nothing exciting...


----------



## Keesha

Stir Fry - zucchini noodles, ginger, broccoli, red pepper, fennel root, mushrooms, water chestnuts, sprouts and  small pieces of chicken all cooked in sesame oil.


----------



## In The Sticks

Keesha said:


> Stir Fry - zucchini noodles, ginger, broccoli, red pepper, fennel root, mushrooms, water chestnuts, sprouts and  small pieces of chicken all cooked in sesame oil.


I like fennel.  I'll toast the seeds in a pan before adding them to the dish.  Supposed to be good for digestive issues.

It's not used nearly enough in our cuisine.


----------



## Camper6

Today a new dish inspired by a Polish lady.

Cabbage and onions.  
I was supposed to use noodles as well.  It's supposed to be a depression dish.

But I just had the cabbage an onions and I used a sweet and sour sauce.  I'm going to make this one again.  I just loved it.


----------



## Keesha

In The Sticks said:


> I like fennel.  I'll toast the seeds in a pan before adding them to the dish.  Supposed to be good for digestive issues.
> 
> It's not used nearly enough in our cuisine.


Oh darn. Good idea. I’ve got sesame seeds too. 
Fennel is nice. I like that licorice flavour. For a vegetable it’s tasty. I forgot to add that I also had those mini corn  cobs . They are yummy too. Normally I add garlic but forgot it. 
Ginger is great for the digestive system too. 
It’s so soothing. I use it with lemon in my Twinings ginger & lemon tea. It’s instantly soothing.


----------



## Keesha

No I wasn’t talking about fennel seeds. While I like and use them , I was referring to fresh fennel root as a vegetable. Tastes like licorice.


----------



## In The Sticks

Keesha said:


> No I wasn’t talking about fennel seeds. While I like and use them , I was referring to fresh fennel root as a vegetable. Tastes like licorice.


Yup.  I understood.  Been a while sinces I've used the veggie, and I cannot recall the specific dish.

And I agree about ginger root.  I just made a batch of reduced/flavored butters.  One of them has lots of stuff in it, including ginger root.  Gives it a nice sweet taste.  I keep peeled ginger root in a jar in the fridge submerged in vodka to preserve it.


----------



## Keesha

In The Sticks said:


> Yup.  I understood.  Been a while sinces I've used the veggie, and I cannot recall the specific dish.
> 
> And I agree about ginger root.  I just made a batch of reduced/flavored butters.  One of them has lots of stuff in it, including ginger root.  Gives it a nice sweet taste.  I keep peeled ginger root in a jar in the fridge submerged in vodka to preserve it.


Reduced flavoured butters?
Can you elaborate some? That sounds good.


----------



## In The Sticks

​


Keesha said:


> Reduced flavoured butters?
> Can you elaborate some? That sounds good.



I posted this pic elsewhere a couple of days ago...not sure where.
This is from a kilo of Amish butter.

Ethiopian Clarified Butter/Ghee/Garlic Butter​
There are lots of recipes (instructions, really) for making ghee out there.  Basically, you simmer the butter until the whey foams off (it's clarified butter at this stage), then it stays in a transition state for a bit, then it foams again until the milk solids precipitate out.  They stick to the bottom/sides of the pan so you have to keep scraping them as they simmer so they don't stick & burn (which ruins it.)  The longer you cook them, the darker and more nutty the flavor.  Strain through cheesecloth.  There you have it...pure toasted butter fat.  Some use it as a spread, I use it to sauté and fry foods.  It's room temperature stable for months.  Smoke Point is 482°F ( 250°C), higher than everything else except safflower and rice bran...and it tastes good.

The only thing the internet instructions do not address is using Amish butter.  It goes through the process about twice as fast as commercial butters, and the milk solids are like grains of sand rather than small chunks.  (I've been making this for a while.)  Don't know why Amish is different that way, but you really need to babysit it even moreso than when using commercial butters.

Garlic butter is just as it sounds: Butter in a sauté pan over very low heat with a bunch of smashed peeled garlic cloves.  Let it heat through for about an hour or so without simmering...this also clarifies it (burns off the whey.)  Strain through cheesecloth.  I like to keep it on hand, and you gotta strain the garlic out of it because you can get botulism if you don't.  It's a commonly discussed thing: botulism thrives in an anaerobic (oxygen-free) environment.  People have gotten sick trying to infuse their own olive oil with it.  So I do it this way (the heat helps kill any bacteria) and then strain out the bits.

Ethiopian Clarified Butter is my favorite.  There are TONS of widely different recipes out there for it, so the proportions in the following recipe are really just a starting point...I guess the ingredients and the quantities depend on whose kitchen you grew up cooking in.  I've stuck with the first recipe I tried because it has such a nice balance of flavors.  I use it on all the green veggies, as well as corn.  I like adding a little to a bowl of hot lentil soup to finish it.  The recipes say you can use it on fish and other meats, and even popcorn, but I've never tried that.

*Ethiopian Clarified Butter*

Unsalted butter 1#
Onion, chopped  1/2+
Garlic, crushed  4 cloves
Ginger root, 1/4-inch slices (8 pcs)
Cardamom, 1/2 tsp
Cinnamon stick, 3” (4)
Whole cloves, (6)
Fenugreek seeds, 1 tsp
Turmeric, 1/2 tsp

Place the butter in a small sauté pan and melt over low heat. Add the remaining ingredients and keep on the lowest possible heat for about 1 hour.

Strain through cheesecloth.
Store in the refrigerator or freezer and use as needed.

Don't worry if you don't have the Fenugreek.  Not all recipes call for it.  I just got some over the web and I've been making (and enjoying) this without Fenugreek for a few years. Also, the recipe I have calls for (2) cardamom pods per pound of butter. I first made this with just ground Cardamom and I prefer it that way. I finally got some pods, and even using 1 rather than 2 overpowers all the other flavors. I don't like it. I even tried using 1 pod and pulling it after 1/2 hour and it's still too strong  for me. Be aware of this if you try other recipes.


----------



## Keesha

Holy smokes! You truly know how to eat. I’m very familiar with Ghee butter or clarified butter. That Ethiopian butter sounds good and I have all those ingredients on hand. I’m definitely going to try this. 
This must taste amazing on that homemade bread you make. It would make incredibly good croutons too.  Thank you so much.


----------



## In The Sticks

Keesha said:


> Holy smokes! You truly know how to eat. I’m very familiar with Ghee butter or clarified butter. That Ethiopian butter sounds good and I have all those ingredients on hand. I’m definitely going to try this.
> This must taste amazing on that homemade bread you make. It would make incredibly good croutons too.  Thank you so much.


If you have Fenugreek on hand, I am impressed.

I bought my first bottle years ago when making some middle eastern veggie stew, and don't think I touched it again until making this butter.

You live over the pond, don't you?  I thought those ingredients might be familiar to you, what with the international influences you have there.  I had lots of access to most anything I wanted when I lived outside of Washington DC, but now that I live in a very rural area, the internet is my primary source other than a couple of small ethnic shops 30 miles up the road...or "down the frog" if you're so inclined 

edit to add: Oops.  I see from another post you live in the states.  That "u" in "favourite" threw me!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lean Cuisine with a side of steamed cauliflower.


----------



## C'est Moi

From previous replies, this is a "stir fry day."      We also had stir fry; thin sliced sirloin, onions, garlic, bell pepper, celery, carrots, mushrooms and bok choy.   Served over rice.


----------



## Mahatma

well today i had two slices of toast with strawberry jam for breakfast... lunch i had a ham salad sandwich, then Shepards Pie with seperate mixed veg and some chips for evening meal... then an hour later chocolate muffin covered in custard and dinged...lol


----------



## fmdog44

Made meat balls last night. Seasoned with soy sauce+Lee & Perrin worcestersire sauce+ onion power+ garlic powder+ Salt & pepper. Overcooked them so they were tasteless and dry. Bummer.


----------



## Mahatma

dont you just 'hate it' when the plan dont come together, theres a good site called 'Tasty' just google it
or even try you tube, everything is there for you.... i might even take my own advice.....someday...lol


----------



## Camper6

fmdog44 said:


> Made meat balls last night. Seasoned with soy sauce+Lee & Perrin worcestersire sauce+ onion power+ garlic powder+ Salt & pepper. Overcooked them so they were tasteless and dry. Bummer.


Saute the meat balls in spaghetti sauce if they are dry.  Or Diana sauce.


----------



## In The Sticks

Lunch was pork bbq sandwich (store bought), slaw (homemade) and tater tots.

Dinner was salad, fried chicken (bulk Popeyes bought with coupon & put up in the freezer), mac & cheese, steamed asparagus...and the obligatory fudgesicle.


----------



## Mahatma

i had my toast and marmalade, next up i shall finish off the shepards pie for lunch... i do have an eye a steak for diner, but only time will tell


----------



## hollydolly

*I had a ripe  banana for brunch...*
*
Tonight I beat some eggs into Pilau rice for egg fried rice, and served with sliced bacon grill... 
*
*Stomach is playing up a bit so I'm not eating a great deal... *


----------



## Pink Biz

*Lunch was leftover baked chicken with tomatoes and mushrooms and fries. Dinner probably will be frozen pepperoni pizza. *


----------



## Em in Ohio

A while ago, someone posted a picture of 'beans and franks' and I've craved them ever since... finally managed to get the ingredients together and now feel content!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Leftover cauliflower with a ham and cheese melt on a toasted English muffin.


----------



## C'est Moi

Beef and macaroni in the Instant Pot.   And may I say, I highly recommend this recipe.  (I made it in a 3 qt IP so cut the recipe in half; it still made a lot.)


----------



## Ken N Tx

Spaghetti tonight..


----------



## RadishRose

Making fish stew with haddock, small red potatoes, bits of fried bacon, chopped onion and a bit of thin sliced celery. Flour to thicken a bit, plus a few potatoes mashed, then add the fish....oh, I'm throwing in a small can of minced clams too. Add cream and a whiff of nutmeg and heat until hot.

Dried thyme is not my favorite herb, but anyone think a pinch would be nice?

A few soda crackers and lettuce and tomato w/ oil and rice wine vinegar should do it.


----------



## IrisSenior

Crappy "no name" all beef hot dogs in buns. Rest of family isn't fussy. Leftover green beans and peppers. The last crappy dogs are going into 2 cans of British brown beans for supper tomorrow night.


----------



## Ruthanne

*Dinner:*

*Baked chicken with onions and sweet peppers and brown rice covered with Alfredo Sauce...yummy!*


----------



## hollydolly

IrisSenior said:


> Crappy "no name" all beef hot dogs in buns. Rest of family isn't fussy. Leftover green beans and peppers. The last crappy dogs are going into 2 cans of British brown beans for supper tomorrow night.


 What on earth is British Brown Beans ?


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> Beef and macaroni in the Instant Pot.   And may I say, I highly recommend this recipe.  (I made it in a 3 qt IP so cut the recipe in half; it still made a lot.)


I have a beef & mac dish I make & keep on hand in the freezer.

That one looks _good_!


----------



## In The Sticks

Dinner was...

Salad
Pork taquitos (with corn tortillas)
Chicken taquitos (with flour tortillas)
Spanish Rice
Refries
The obligatory fudgesicle


----------



## IrisSenior

hollydolly said:


> What on earth is British Brown Beans ?


Heinz makes a "British" version of brown beans. They are tastier IMHO.


----------



## Keesha

In The Sticks said:


> If you have Fenugreek on hand, I am impressed.
> 
> I bought my first bottle years ago when making some middle eastern veggie stew, and don't think I touched it again until making this butter.
> 
> You live over the pond, don't you?  I thought those ingredients might be familiar to you, what with the international influences you have there.  I had lots of access to most anything I wanted when I lived outside of Washington DC, but now that I live in a very rural area, the internet is my primary source other than a couple of small ethnic shops 30 miles up the road...or "down the frog" if you're so inclined
> 
> edit to add: Oops.  I see from another post you live in the states.  That "u" in "favourite" threw me!


Yes I love fenugreek. In fact I love to cook. I live in Canada so definitely the other side of the pond and while we live in a rural setting we have access to almost things. Like you, anything we can’t get we purchase on line. I haven’t made this yet but I will this week.


----------



## Keesha

IrisSenior said:


> Heinz makes a "British" version of brown beans. They are tastier IMHO.


May I ask what the difference is? I always thought baked beans were baked beans.


----------



## IrisSenior

The British version has less calories, less sodium, no fat and is gluten free (although gluten doesn't matter to me).
Edited to add: And it tastes better.


----------



## toffee

tonite as iam alone will be ===
scampi , jacket potatoe, coleslaw topping, and sea food dip .


----------



## JaniceM

Lunch:  2 tubes of GoGurt yogurt and a glass of milk.
Dinner:  I don't know yet.


----------



## Lee

Lunch was peanut butter and jelly sandwich and a glass of milk, 3 peanut butter cookies....felt like being a kid again

Dinner will be home made pork meatballs with peppers, mushrooms, pineapple chunks in a soy/cider sauce on a bed of rice.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A cup of garlic broth and a bologna sandwich with American cheese and mustard on whole wheat.

Garlic Broth
2 cups of meat flavored broth or equivalent GOYA bouillon powder.
5 cloves of minced garlic.
A big pinch of cayenne pepper.

Simmer for five minutes and serve.

Garlic broth was a home remedy when I was a kid.

Today it's just a little pick me up for a cold and rainy spring evening.


----------



## RadishRose

A big salad of romaine, arugula, tomatoes, blue cheese and 2 thin slices of deli roast beef. Also a few broken up Saltines.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Lee said:


> Diva, never knew you could freeze rice. Does it stay the same texture? I generally use brown rice.


It's basically the same texture. I usually heat it up in the microwave with the microwave cover on it. Not ideal but edible. Best would be to heat it in a pot with a little water or gravy.


----------



## old medic

Enjoying grilled salmon, corn and rice


----------



## hollydolly

IrisSenior said:


> Heinz makes a "British" version of brown beans. They are tastier IMHO.


That's interesting,  they're not on sale here...so it's odd that they're called ''British''...


----------



## In The Sticks

Keesha said:


> May I ask what the difference is? I always thought baked beans were baked beans.


I had to look it up on the web to satisfy my curiosity.

British Brown Beans do not contain any meat and are cooked in a thinner sauce (no brown sugar, molasses, thinner tomato sauce.)  I had to scrounge for that because the first list of articles talked about the Brits eating their beans on toast.

My mother was British.  I've never heard of these beans, or of having beans on toast.


----------



## In The Sticks

I had a late breakfast (cereal & fruit), so no lunch.

Dinner was:
Salad
Chicken thighs, seared then roasted with fresh asparagus
Mac & cheese
The obligatory fudgesicle.


----------



## IrisSenior

hollydolly said:


> That's interesting,  they're not on sale here...so it's odd that they're called ''British''...


Hollydolly - we have a store not far from me that sells "British Foods". There was a ginger cookie that I really liked. It was called "Ginger Bits" and now I can't get it - this was even before the virus. Sigh... It seems sometimes when I really like something it disappears from the shelf. Sigh...


----------



## hollydolly

IrisSenior said:


> Hollydolly - we have a store not far from me that sells "British Foods". There was a ginger cookie that I really liked. It was called "Ginger Bits" and now I can't get it - this was even before the virus. Sigh... It seems sometimes when I really like something it disappears from the shelf. Sigh...


 Wonder where they actually get these things that they sell in the USA under the Guise of being ''British'' because most of it we've never heard of her in the uk 
. I remember once taking a picture of the American section in one of our ''International Aisles'' in the supermarket .. and posting it on the forum..   there was Reeces' cups and Hershey bars   American people recognised , but overall everything in my picture which was supposedly ''American''. was unknown to any American forum members..


----------



## In The Sticks

hollydolly said:


> Wonder where they actually get these things that they sell in the USA under the Guise of being ''British'' because most of it we've never heard of her in the uk
> . I remember once taking a picture of the American section in one of our ''International Aisles'' in the supermarket .. and posting it on the forum..   there was Reeces' cups and Hershey bars   American people recognised , but overall everything in my picture which was supposedly ''American''. was unknown to any American forum members..


I doubt that you'll find our version of Chinese food in Beijing, either.


----------



## hollydolly

In The Sticks said:


> I doubt that you'll find our version of Chinese food in Beijing, either.


Exactly...you won't. I know this for a fact having worked in a Chinese restaurant myself here many years ago.... The restaurant was actually owned by a Welsh couple.. the only thing Chinese about it was the chef, and he cooked the  western version of Chinese food that we all know and love in the west but he explained to me that the Chinese don't eat this type of food.. 
. It's rare _now_ for anyone other than Asians to own and work in Asian restaurants here , mainly they're Vietnamese in the ''Chinese'' Take-aways.. and Chinese in the Restaurants ... and Japanese, and Koreans in their own restaurants too... I love most  asian food. ..well at least the western style anyway


----------



## Em in Ohio

Lunch will be homemade greek yogurt that I made yesterday.  I'll add turmeric and onions and use it to fill celery stalks. 

My grandson left the milk they had purchased in the trunk of the car all day and night and temperatures reached 70 degrees - not a good temperature for standing milk.  I had my daughter drop it off for yogurt, figuring that it would probably be safe after heating the milk to 180 degrees...at least, I hope so!  If I am not heard from again, you will know why!


----------



## In The Sticks

hollydolly said:


> Exactly...you won't. I know this for a fact having worked in a Chinese restaurant myself here many years ago.... The restaurant was actually owned by a Welsh couple.. the only thing Chinese about it was the chef, and he cooked the  western version of Chinese food that we all know and love in the west but he explained to me that the Chinese don't eat this type of food..
> . It's rare _now_ for anyone other than Asians to own and work in Asian restaurants here , mainly they're Vietnamese in the ''Chinese'' Take-aways.. and Chinese in the Restaurants ... and Japanese, and Koreans in their own restaurants too... I love most asian food. ..well at least the western style anyway


Chinese food has always been my favorite..Give me a bowl of Hot & Sour soup, fried dumplings and and a plate of Szechuan Fried Green Beans and I am a happy camper.  (Pho is a close second.)  I've been to Chinese restaurants that have "on request" menus with authentic cuisine, but those are rare.

I moved to a rural area after spending decades outside of Washington DC.  The ethnic cuisine here is pretty bad.  You know it's not gonna be authentic when you hear Mexican being spoken every time the kitchen doors swing open!

ps: (Remind me to tell you my fortune cookie story sometime.)


----------



## Liberty

Tonight we're having Porcupine Meatballs & rice.  Old recipe, but like it.  Make it with ground turkey and leftover rice.  Enjoy!


----------



## C'est Moi

We had pot roast, fresh green beans, rice and wheat rolls.   I made a carrot cake that we'll have later with coffee.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night was a bowl of soup and a toasted English muffin with melted cheese.

Tonight will be a slice of frozen pizza with a side of celery & carrot sticks dipped in blue cheese dressing.


----------



## hollydolly

I was worn out yesterday after being out most of the afternoon, so I just had a Chicken and bacon Pastry slice for dinner.. took 1 minute to heat in the microwave and 5 minutes to crisp in the oven 

I'm about to have a Hot toasted bread roll with lots of salted fresh butter  and a cuppa hot tea.. for brunch ...


----------



## JaniceM

The grocery store again had no roasts, and the employee said to not expect any.  So I bought a corned beef-  it's in the crock pot for dinner.  Lunch will be strawberry-banana yogurt and a glass of milk.


----------



## In The Sticks

JaniceM said:


> The grocery store again had no roasts, and the employee said to not expect any.  So I bought a corned beef-  it's in the crock pot for dinner.  Lunch will be strawberry-banana yogurt and a glass of milk.


It's the same here in the middle of Virginia.  I don't get it.  Nothing else has remained in short supply, even fresh produce (which surprises me.)  Are people really anticipating a rise in meat prices as the next tidal wave of COVID Bad News?  My local grocery stores continue to advertise meat specials in their weekly flyers.

I just went on Lowes website to see if they've sold out of freezers, and unlike all their other products, chest and upright freezers say "Not Available For Online Ordering" and don't show in-stock quantities.  Huh.  I can order a side-by-side refrigerator online, as well as a 32 foot extension ladder, and see available inventory of _those_.

The insanity gets more insane.


----------



## JaniceM

In The Sticks said:


> It's the same here in the middle of Virginia.  I don't get it.  Nothing else has remained in short supply, even fresh produce (which surprises me.)  Are people really anticipating a rise in meat prices as the next tidal wave of COVID Bad News?  My local grocery stores continue to advertise meat specials in their weekly flyers.
> 
> I just went on Lowes website to see if they've sold out of freezers, and unlike all their other products, chest and upright freezers say "Not Available For Online Ordering" and don't show in-stock quantities.  Huh.  I can order a side-by-side refrigerator online, as well as a 32 foot extension ladder, and see available inventory of _those_.
> 
> The insanity gets more insane.



I can't be 100% certain, but from what I've been hearing on the local news during the last month or so it's mostly because of the meat-packing plants.  As I'm not from here, I wasn't aware there are so many.  But they've been closing for periods of time to do extra cleaning, plus many employees getting the virus.


----------



## hollydolly

In The Sticks said:


> I had to look it up on the web to satisfy my curiosity.
> 
> British Brown Beans do not contain any meat and are cooked in a thinner sauce (no brown sugar, molasses, thinner tomato sauce.)  I had to scrounge for that because the first list of articles talked about the Brits eating their beans on toast.
> 
> My mother was British.  I've never heard of these beans, or of having beans on toast.


Beans on Toast are an absolute staple food here ...almost like Mac & Cheese is in the USA... However we've never heard of Brown beans, nor Baked beans that have meat in them as standard..They are just beans in Tomato sauce. of course we have variations to that, but they're named as such..Chilli flavoured baked beans, Baked beans with sausages...etc..but generally speaking Baked beans are just canned Haricot beans in Tomato sauce, and are served in just about every home 9and restaurant and cafe)  in the UK on a regular basis....especially on Toast..and for breakfast!!


----------



## In The Sticks

hollydolly said:


> Beans on Toast are an absolute staple food here ...almost like Mac & Cheese is in the USA... However we've never heard of Brown beans, nor Baked beans that have meat in them as standard..They are just beans in Tomato sauce. of course we have variations to that, but they're named as such..Chilli flavoured baked beans, Baked beans with sausages...etc..but generally speaking Baked beans are just canned Haricot beans in Tomato sauce, and are served in just about every home 9and restaurant and cafe)  in the UK on a regular basis....especially on Toast..and for breakfast!!


See, we don't have "haircot" beans here, at least not by that name.  The closest we get to France is Canada 

Subject shift: Have you ever had poached eggs on toast with kipper snacks?  I loved poached eggs on toast, and I've always loved kipper snacks (and sardines), so one day a few months ago I tried them together, figuring that it was my duty as a semi-Brit.

It was the most horrible thing I've ever eaten.  I did not cook the kippers...just out of the can, on to the buttered toast, with the poached egg on top.

Did I do it wrong?


----------



## hollydolly

In The Sticks said:


> See, we don't have "haircot" beans here, at least not by that name.  The closest we get to France is Canada
> 
> Subject shift: Have you ever had poached eggs on toast with kipper snacks?  I loved poached eggs on toast, and I've always loved kipper snacks (and sardines), so one day a few months ago I tried them together, figuring that it was my duty as a semi-Brit.
> 
> It was the most horrible thing I've ever eaten.  I did not cook the kippers...just out of the can, on to the buttered toast, with the poached egg on top.
> 
> Did I do it wrong?


You may know Haricot beans better by ''Navy Beans' in the USA and Canada.. !!

I HATE kippers... disgusting, *ugh*  so I can't answer your question about having egg & kippers together.... however you see I am of the same mind, I always feel that if you like one thing it stands to reason you'll like another alongside it.

Somehow it just never works with Custard and French fries....


----------



## Aunt Bea

In The Sticks said:


> See, we don't have "haircot" beans here, at least not by that name.  The closest we get to France is Canada
> 
> Subject shift: Have you ever had poached eggs on toast with kipper snacks?  I loved poached eggs on toast, and I've always loved kipper snacks (and sardines), so one day a few months ago I tried them together, figuring that it was my duty as a semi-Brit.
> 
> It was the most horrible thing I've ever eaten.  I did not cook the kippers...just out of the can, on to the buttered toast, with the poached egg on top.
> 
> Did I do it wrong?


I wouldn't choose canned kipper snacks for breakfast.

Try making jugged kippers.

The trick will be finding real smoked kippers and not the artificial smoke added variety. 

This old Episode of The Two Fat Ladies will give you some information about kippers.  The kipper segment starts at approx. 12:30 into the program.






Good luck!


----------



## In The Sticks

Aunt Bea said:


> I wouldn't choose canned kipper snacks for breakfast.
> 
> Try making jugged kippers.
> 
> The trick will be finding real smoked kippers and not the artificial smoke added variety.
> 
> This old Episode of The Two Fat Ladies will give you some information about kippers.  The kipper segment starts at approx. 12:30 into the program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for that.

Interesting that she poached the kippers and then skinned them.  She also made a recipe I had read that involved kippers and rice.  Hers were the entire haddock, not the cut-down fillets.

I have a seafood shop I frequent.  I'll have to ask the guy about these.  I don't know if they smoke haddock here in the mid  Atlantic.

I gotta say, after watching that episode, I need to go watch an Angela Lansbury movie!  Something written by Agatha Christie will do...


----------



## Lee

Lunch was an apple fritter AND a Boston Cream donut. Me bad, but oh boy they were soooo good.

Dinner will be sensible, breaded pork chop, mashed potatoes and some leftover pork and beans.


----------



## hollydolly

*Tonight I had Roast beef.. buttered mash and spaghetti hoops ( not a combination I would usually have ) *


----------



## hollydolly

In The Sticks said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Interesting that she poached the kippers and then skinned them.  She also made a recipe I had read that involved kippers and rice.  Hers were the entire haddock, not the cut-down fillets.
> 
> I have a seafood shop I frequent.  I'll have to ask the guy about these.  I don't know if they smoke haddock here in the mid  Atlantic.
> 
> I gotta say, after watching that episode, I need to go watch an Angela Lansbury movie!  Something written by Agatha Christie will do...


*Kippers are smoked Herring , not haddock *


----------



## JaniceM

In The Sticks said:


> See, we don't have "haircot" beans here, at least not by that name.  The closest we get to France is Canada
> 
> Subject shift: Have you ever had poached eggs on toast with kipper snacks?  I loved poached eggs on toast, and I've always loved kipper snacks (and sardines), so one day a few months ago I tried them together, figuring that it was my duty as a semi-Brit.
> 
> It was the most horrible thing I've ever eaten.  I did not cook the kippers...just out of the can, on to the buttered toast, with the poached egg on top.
> 
> Did I do it wrong?



I don't know what the person you were quoting was referring to, I googled and it's something I never heard of.
I was mistaken, but at first thought she meant haricots verts- which is what most in U.S. call string beans or green beans.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Beans on Toast are an absolute staple food here ...almost like Mac & Cheese is in the USA... However we've never heard of Brown beans, nor Baked beans that have meat in them as standard..They are just beans in Tomato sauce. of course we have variations to that, but they're named as such..Chilli flavoured baked beans, Baked beans with sausages...etc..but generally speaking Baked beans are just canned Haricot beans in Tomato sauce, and are served in just about every home 9and restaurant and cafe)  in the UK on a regular basis....especially on Toast..and for breakfast!!


Our Heinz brand "British" beans are the same as our regular baked beans in tomato sauce. They are *white* beans that become infused with the tomato sauce to give them the reddish-brown colour.


----------



## hollydolly

I've just taken a picture this evening of 2 different brands and 3 flavours of the baked beans from my own kitchen cupboard ,  which are the most popular here ..Heinz have been the market leader since I was a child..but Branston tastes way better now than Heinz which now has more sugar and less beans in it than ever before


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I've just taken a picture this evening of 2 different brands and 3 flavours of the baked beans from my own kitchen cupboard ,  which are the most popular here ..Heinz have been the market leader since I was a child..but Branston tastes way better now than Heinz which now has more sugar and less beans in it than ever before


hmmm..our labels specify _white _beans. Heinz is the only brand we buy. Sometimes we have beans on toast with a fried egg or two for dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

https://www.yours.co.uk/life/home/29-things-you-never-knew-about-baked-beans/


----------



## Gary O'

Raining here

No hikes today

Plopped a side of elk ribs is in the BBQ a few hours ago










Fred Flintstone….move over








Gonna feast now



then nap


----------



## C'est Moi

We had beef tacos, guacamole and beer.  Life is good.


----------



## twinkles

we had bbq chicken on the grill  potatoe salad and fesh green beans


----------



## gennie

Hash browns, scrambled eggs and sliced tomatoes for dinner.


----------



## In The Sticks

JaniceM said:


> I don't know what the person you were quoting was referring to, I googled and it's something I never heard of.
> I was mistaken, but at first thought she meant haricots verts- which is what most in U.S. call string beans or green beans.


Haircots verts (or French for "green beans") was the first thing I found.  But then it listed other legumes that "haircots" generically refers to, including the "white beans" (cannellini or navy) that Pinky spoke of.  Wiki defines Navy beans as "haricot, pearl haricot bean, boston bean, white pea bean, or pea bean."  As long as I've been cooking (and I use a wide variety of dried beans all the time), I have never seen that word before.


----------



## In The Sticks

hollydolly said:


> *Kippers are smoked Herring , not haddock *


Yup.  You're right.  I thought those looked awfully large.  Shame on me for spacing out.


----------



## In The Sticks

Dinner was:

Salad
Linguine
Garlic bread
The obligatory fudgesicle


----------



## In The Sticks

Lunch was a late breakfast:

French toast made with an Apple brioche, sliced extra thick, covered with Amish butter
Real maple syrup
Small omelette made with the residual beaten eggs
Bacon

(I didn't really want the eggs & bacon, but when that 3rd doctor told me to "go vegan" Friday, I got in full-blown oppositional mode.  It's _his_ fault.)

Thinking of making taquitos again for dinner.  Gotta use up those tortillas before they go bad.  I froze half of them.  Why do you have to buy enough for a small village?


----------



## C'est Moi

Chicken florentine rigatoni with garlic bread and a side salad.


----------



## Lee

I made a pizza.....from scratch, yeast dough and all. Have not done that in eons and when it comes right down to it seems to me that a frozen Kraft Delissio is a lot cheaper so this better be good.


----------



## Pinky

Lee said:


> I made a pizza.....from scratch, yeast dough and all. Have not done that in eons and when it comes right down to it seems to me that a frozen Kraft Delissio is a lot cheaper so this better be good.


We used to buy the pre-made dough and make our own pizzas, way back when. Don't know why we ever stopped, they were so good.

Enjoy!!


----------



## C'est Moi

Lee said:


> I made a pizza.....from scratch, yeast dough and all. Have not done that in eons and when it comes right down to it seems to me that a frozen Kraft Delissio is a lot cheaper so this better be good.


Haha; I always make pizza from scratch.   I make extra dough and freeze it so I can have it easy "next time."


----------



## hollydolly

Store bought , home baked KFC.... taste-a-likey for dinner tonight


----------



## Yo-Yo

I put some chicken in the crock pot earlier today and will have that with rice and some vegetable that I haven't figured out yet.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A cup of soup and tuna on whole wheat with chips and a pickle!


----------



## In The Sticks

Lee said:


> I made a pizza.....from scratch, yeast dough and all. Have not done that in eons and when it comes right down to it seems to me that a frozen Kraft Delissio is a lot cheaper so this better be good.


There you go!

I do that a few times a year.  I like my pizza thin, so a batch of dough makes 2 of them: a regular tomato sauce pizza with all the toppings, and a white cheese [Fontina] pizza with no sauce.  My favorite dough slowly rises for 3 days in the fridge.

I agree that after you've purchased all the toppings (especially the cheese), the frozen stuff from the factory _is_ cheaper.

Let us know how it turns out.

ps: Anyone remember making this:


----------



## CindyLouWho

Broccoli, mushroom, cheese pizza......sooo....good!


----------



## In The Sticks

CindyLouWho said:


> Broccoli, mushroom, cheese pizza......sooo....good!


That sounds good.

With or without tomato sauce?


----------



## In The Sticks

Dinner was:

Salad
Leftover roasted chicken thigh
Baked asparagus with balsamic butter sauce
Pan fried potatoes
Fudgesicle


----------



## CindyLouWho

In The Sticks said:


> That sounds good.
> 
> With or without tomato sauce?


Either very thin layer of sauce or no sauce is how I prefer it.....and then, instead,serve it a with a small side of marinara sauce to dip each bite in.


----------



## RadishRose

I make pizza on a burrito sized flour tortilla. Toast the bottom a little in the pan on the stove, then shove under the hot broiler for 2 minutes.

Crushed canned tomatoes, parm cheese, mozzarella and pieces of one Italian sausage.


----------



## In The Sticks

CindyLouWho said:


> Either very thin layer of sauce or no sauce is how I prefer it.....and then, instead,serve it a with a small side of marinara sauce to dip each bite in.


I bought a pizza cookbook years and year ago.  It's supposed to be authentic Italian.  I don't think that any of the recipes have sauce on them...some are as simple as the dough with shellfish on top.

I've done just plain cheese before (with a good quality Fontina), but not one with "toppings" and no sauce.  I'll have to try yours.  It sounds good.  I finally got around to buying a docker, and I've yet to try it.


----------



## CindyLouWho

In The Sticks said:


> I bought a pizza cookbook years and year ago.  It's supposed to be authentic Italian.  I don't think that any of the recipes have sauce on them...some are as simple as the dough with shellfish on top.
> 
> I've done just plain cheese before (with a good quality Fontina), but not one with "toppings" and no sauce.  I'll have to try yours.  It sounds good.  I finally got around to buying a docker, and I've yet to try it.


I've always found pizza sauce to be to ripe or bitter, so better left off.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cleaned out the vegetable crisper and salvaged the last of a bunch of celery to make a small pot of soup.

So tonight will be cream of celery soup with a toasted English muffin smeared with cream cheese and minced Spanish olives

Figuring out ways to use up a whole bunch of celery is always a challenge for me.

I should be thankful that I don't face any more difficult challenges in my quiet little life.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I'm one of those rare people who doesn't like pizza.  Tonight, I'm not being very inspired so it's burger, potato wedges and coleslaw.


----------



## C'est Moi

Used left-over pot roast to make hot roast beef sandwiches with muenster cheese and grilled onions on crusty rolls.   Chips on the side.


----------



## JaniceM

I'm currently preparing some chicken patties for lunch.  Not sure about dinner yet.


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> A cup of soup and tuna on whole wheat with chips and a pickle!


I used to put the chips on top of the tuna and under the bread.
Also, I remember cream cheese and olive sandwiches on the lunch counter menus.


----------



## C'est Moi

I'm expecting a rotisserie chicken with my grocery order, so I'll just make some roasted new potatoes and fresh asparagus to go with it.  Tomorrow will be green chile chicken enchiladas made with the leftover rotisserie chicken.


----------



## RadishRose

Farfalle pasta, with a light, quick homemade tomato sauce and Italian sausage last night. Leftovers for today's brunch.

Tonight, I'm thinking a salad.


----------



## Lee

Just pounded out a pork tenderloin for Stuffed Pork Tenderloin. Like it rolled up jelly roll style, and will do carrots and sweet potatoes along with it


----------



## RadishRose

Lee said:


> Just pounded out a pork tenderloin for Stuffed Pork Tenderloin. Like it rolled up jelly roll style, and will do carrots and sweet potatoes along with it


I made the stuffed tenderloin once, @Lee. I only remember the filling having cream cheese and mushrooms, but there were more ingredients I forgot. It was a PITA to make, but was very good.


----------



## Lee

RR, the cream cheese and mushroom stuffing sounds good 

I use a chicken style stuffing with yellow mustard which gives the pinwheels a nice contrast in colour


----------



## Aunt Bea

I opened a can of great northern beans and cooked them with some onion, carrot, and garlic.

It makes two generous portions that I can heat in the microwave and dust with a little grated cheese.


----------



## In The Sticks

Heavy lunch yesterday...burger and tater tots...so dinner last night was soup with cheese & crackers (I ran out of salad fixins.)

Lunch today was grilled ham & cheese, cole slaw and Fritos®.


----------



## In The Sticks

Aunt Bea said:


> Cleaned out the vegetable crisper and salvaged the last of a bunch of celery to make a small pot of soup.
> 
> So tonight will be cream of celery soup with a toasted English muffin smeared with cream cheese and minced Spanish olives
> 
> Figuring out ways to use up a whole bunch of celery is always a challenge for me.
> 
> I should be thankful that I don't face any more difficult challenges in my quiet little life.


Isn't it funny that you can't buy celery in smaller quantities.  I have the same problem...you only use a couple of stalks for the recipe at hand, then hang on to the rest until it goes bad so you can toss it away with less guilt.

As you said: First World Problems, huh?


----------



## RadishRose

In The Sticks said:


> Isn't it funny that you can't buy celery in smaller quantities.  I have the same problem...you only use a couple of stalks for the recipe at hand, then hang on to the rest until it goes bad so you can toss it away with less guilt.
> 
> As you said: First World Problems, huh?


Ask your produce manager or look for baskets containing loose celery ribs, (also carrots).  We can buy just a few here. The baskets are usually empty, so have them refill. I forget how much per each, but if you just need 2 or 3, it's a solution.

Also, I discovered this celery trick years ago, to make it last way longer than usual..about a month. It gets yellow after too long a time. Aluminum foil is the key!






I don't buy trimmed celery hearts, I get the whole bunch. Of course it's  taller, so you need longer foil and wrap it on  the diagonal, after washing it and patting dry.

You can slip the whole wrapped celery back into the loose plastic bag it came in, so you know what it is.  

Keep in fridge.


----------



## In The Sticks

RadishRose said:


> Ask your produce manager or look for baskets containing loose celery ribs, (also carrots).  We can buy just a few here. The baskets are usually empty, so have them refill. I forget how much per each, but if you just need 2 or 3, it's a solution.
> 
> Also, I discovered this celery trick years ago, to make it last way longer than usual..about a month. It gets yellow after too long a time. Aluminum foil is the key!


I never thought to "just ask."

Regarding the foil, I was gonna post that tip.  But it just prolongs the inevitable for me.
The only upside is you don't look at that foiled object and wonder what's inside.


----------



## Pinky

I love celery sticks stuffed with cream cheese. It can be used in stir-fries as well as for plain dipping along with carrot sticks.


----------



## RadishRose

In The Sticks said:


> I never thought to "just ask."
> 
> Regarding the foil, I was gonna post that tip.  But it just prolongs the inevitable for me.
> The only upside is you don't look at that foiled object and wonder what's inside.


Well, maybe you can look for "new ways with celery". Besides soup, crudites or Ants-On-A-Log, I can't think of any.


----------



## Liberty

Chop up your extra celery into small pieces, place them, along with chopped onion and green bell peppers, into a freezer storage bag...great recipe starter.  Its a Louisiana staple for their great Cajun and Creole dishes.


----------



## In The Sticks

RadishRose said:


> Well, maybe you can look for "new ways with celery". Besides soup, crudites or Ants-On-A-Log, I can't think of any.


I used to keep raw veggies and dip in the fridge all the time.  I'll have to start doing that again.  I really like raw turnip with horseradish dip.

I had to look up Ants-On-A-Log.  Never heard of it, although I've had my share of peanut butter & celery.  Cute.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I try to keep celery and carrot sticks in water as an easy side dish but I have to make them ahead of time so all I need to do is dry them on a paper towel and drizzle them with a little salad dressing.  I like the crunch and it keeps me away from other higher calorie/carb foods.

I also make things like soup, tuna salad, bean with greens using the tender inner stalks and leaves on a regular basis.

Today I made a small pot of cream of tomato soup using the last pint of leftover tomato juice in the fridge.

Tomorrow is grocery day!


----------



## sehr alt

Aunt Bea said:


> Cleaned out the vegetable crisper and salvaged the last of a bunch of celery to make a small pot of soup.
> 
> So tonight will be cream of celery soup with a toasted English muffin smeared with cream cheese and minced Spanish olives
> 
> Figuring out ways to use up a whole bunch of celery is always a challenge for me.
> 
> I should be thankful that I don't face any more difficult challenges in my quiet little life.


I use celery by making it part of my big, multi-ingredient salads.


----------



## hollydolly

I hate celery....


Tonight I had thick cut Baked ham slices... Buttery mash, and baked beans..., quick and easy


----------



## RadishRose

I had cheesy mashed potatoes cooked with frozen broccoli florets and a handful of chopped frozen kale.


----------



## C'est Moi

As promised, I made green chile chicken enchiladas with salad and guacamole.  I'm celebrating Seis de Mayo.


----------



## hollydolly

C'est Moi said:


> As promised, I made green chile chicken enchiladas with salad and guacamole.  I'm celebrating Seis de Mayo.


...6th may huh?... is that a celebration just for you...?


----------



## C'est Moi

hollydolly said:


> ...6th may huh?... is that a celebration just for you...?


Yep.


----------



## C'est Moi

Steak sandwiches with grilled onions and a side of fries, cole slaw and a cold beer.


----------



## hollydolly

Late lunch today was home made cheeseburger.. but with Brie instead of cheddar...  *yum* 


Tonight I had steak pie and baked beans..


----------



## Aunt Bea

Toasted ham and cheese on whole wheat with chips and a pickle.


----------



## win231

hollydolly said:


> Last night I had Egg Noodles with chopped bacon , soy and hoisin sauce with a side of steamed  Brussel sprouts..
> 
> Today for lunch  I've had Potato waffles with a microwaved egg...
> 
> Nothing exciting...


I was watching a cooking show many years ago.  A chef from England was making "Bangers & Mash."  I couldn't recognize what it was & I never heard of it, so I looked it up.  And laughed even more....


----------



## RadishRose

I made a small potato salad w/ onion, celery and some dill weed for a change. Also, some smoked salmon.

Was going to break up some romaine, cut up a tomato and dress w/ oil & vinegar but was too lazy.


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> I was watching a cooking show many years ago.  A chef from England was making "Bangers & Mash."  I couldn't recognize what it was & I never heard of it, so I looked it up.  And laughed even more....


 sausages and mashed potato...


----------



## Aunt Bea

hollydolly said:


> sausages and mashed potato...


They are difficult to find in this area and when I can find them they are a bit spendy.

I use this recipe with good results.

To me, they taste like Christmas morning.

Irish Bangers
1 pound ground fresh pork shoulder
1/3 cup chicken stock or water
¼ cup dry bread, cracker crumbs or rusks
1 t salt
1 t ground black pepper
¼ t ground ginger
½ t mace or allspice
¼ t nutmeg
¼ t sage or poultry seasoning, I use Bell's

Mix well and refrigerate for a day or two prior to pan-frying.

You can also cheat a little and mix the ginger, mace, and nutmeg with the bread crumbs and add them, along with the chicken stock, to a pound of your favorite breakfast sausage.


----------



## In The Sticks

sehr alt said:


> I use celery by making it part of my big, multi-ingredient salads.


You know, my salads always have lots of ingredients, but I never think of adding celery.


----------



## In The Sticks

I've been migrating away from heavy meals.

Tonight was:
Salad
Cheese & crackers
Kipper snacks
Fudgesicle


----------



## hollydolly

@Aunt Bea , that sounds like a delicious recipe, but _all _link sausages here, regardless of quality or content are called ''Bangers''.. ..


----------



## In The Sticks

Tonight was:
Didn't mess with a salad
Pork taquitos
Shrimp taquitos
Refries
Spanish rice
Fudgesicle


----------



## win231

I ran out of food tonight & the line at the market was too long.
I found something in the trap in the basement.  I didn't know what it was, but after pulling the tail off & roasting it, it was pretty good.
I also threw in some black raisins I found near the trap.

I'm going to sleep early....my stomach is upset.  Might be something I ate.


----------



## win231

Aunt Bea said:


> The discussion of canned chicken gave me an unpleasant flashback to the whole canned chickens that my mother kept on the emergency shelf.  I still shudder at the thought.


That video can make a fortune as a weight-loss tool.  Very effective appetite suppressant.


----------



## Ruthanne

Had a salad with spinach leaves and cauliflower and carrots and topped with Parmesan cheese and olive oil and balsamic vinegar and also a hard-boiled egg.

The next meal I had was a soy Burger on 12 grain toast with an onion and cream cheese.


----------



## hollydolly

I can't remember what I had yesterday tbh..too much junk , I remember that much ...

*This morning I've just had a poached egg atop a slice of cinnamon and raisin bread... *


----------



## Lee

Going to pinch my Living Lettuce Trio today for a salad lunch. That little plant is still thriving after 2 weeks and I like the variety it gives.


----------



## Pappy

Last night...Pizza Hut.  Large with garlic crust, pepperoni, sausage, onions and green peppers. Delicious.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lunch will be a bowl of leftover smokey clam and corn chowder leftover from yesterday.

Supper will be a slice of frozen pizza with carrot and celery sticks.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Today, the menu is left-overs from yesterday's cooking binge - Breaded fried pork and chicken paprikash.  Wow - I must be getting restless! I lived on microwave meals for so many years while working!  Snow days in May might have something to do with this weird cooking urge!


----------



## Liberty

We had "farmhouse bbq"...its a great tasting, simple dish - just take KC BBQ sauce and pour it over chicke thighs, turkey sausage, and a hunk of beef or ribs in a baking pan.  Cover with foil and bake at 350 for 3 hours.   Been making it for years,


----------



## C'est Moi

We had "contactless delivery" Domino's pizza.


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> We had "contactless delivery" Domino's pizza.


Meaning everyone wore their glasses?


----------



## RadishRose

chicken noodle soup, toast.


----------



## In The Sticks

After a couple of nights of salad/soup/cheese/crackers/kippers, it was time for something more substantial.

Salad
Steak
Shrimp & scallops in a garlic lemon basil butter sauce
Pan-fried potatoes
Asparagus with Ethiopian clarified butter
Fudgesicle



Sorry, I just had to.  It looked so purty. *burp*


----------



## treeguy64

Tonight: Yemser Alicha, on Injeras. Yummmmmm......


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> Meaning everyone wore their glasses?


They drove up and tossed it into the yard.


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> They drove up and tossed it into the yard.


"Hey, lady.  Here's ya 'hand tossed!'  Woulda brought ya thin & crispy, but he's off tonight!""

*FLING*

All this "No Contact" stuff sounds like the theme of a church Youth Group.


----------



## In The Sticks

treeguy64 said:


> Tonight: Yemser Alicha, on Injeras. Yummmmmm......


Did you make the Injeras?  Your post made me go look for recipes.  The Yemser Alicha looks delicious, the Injera looks "challenging."


----------



## treeguy64

In The Sticks said:


> Did you make the Injeras?  Your post made me go look for recipes.  The Yemser Alicha looks delicious, the Injera looks "challenging."


Making injeras is no big deal, once you get teff flour, and get the timing right on souring it. Ladling the mix onto a pan takes practice. Spiral it, from the inside out. That works best, for me. Others do the opposite.

That being said, I now have a local injera supplier. Easier to buy a pack, cut in half, roll the slices, slide into baggies, freeze. They'll keep forever. In the fridge, they go bad in under a week's time.


----------



## In The Sticks

treeguy64 said:


> Making injeras is no big deal, once you get teff flour, and get the timing right on souring it. Ladling the mix onto a pan takes practice. Spiral it, from the inside out. That works best, for me. Others do the opposite.
> 
> That being said, I now have a local injera supplier. Easier to buy a pack, cut in half, roll the slices, freeze. They'll keep forever. In the fridge, they go bad in under a week's time.


Thanks.  I can see where they would go bad fast, with only one side being cooked.

I've made naan breads using a _bunch_ of different recipes. My favorite method is to cook them on my gas grill...it adds flavor and cuts the sweetness some of the recipes have. But injera looks way different.

This is the downside to rural America...sources are limited.  I'll ask around.  If that doesn't work, I've always got the web!


----------



## Ruthanne

Smoked turkey sausage, green beans, brown rice baked in low sodium V8.


----------



## MarciKS

I had cajun fried chicken, mac-n-cheese and carrots.


----------



## Lee

Fruit for lunch cause the plan is for a dietitian's nightmare dinner.

Bought a package of those  Costco Footlong Polish Sausages and will have fries too....so there, me bad


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cold here so lunch will be a cup of soup or a bowl of oatmeal.

Dinner will be a couple of Tyson chicken tenders, California blend frozen vegetables, and an applesauce snack cup.


----------



## MarciKS

i can't chew the tyson frozen chicken. stuff is tough as nails to me.

i'm gonna polish off yesterday's leftovers for lunch.

might order pizza and wings for supper.


----------



## Pinky

I have a yen for vegetarian pasta with Asian flavouring. I make my spelt pasta with either sweet chili sauce or teriyaki sauce .. but, I'd like to try my hand at a pasta I had in Niagara-On-The-Lake a couple of years ago. They used firm tofu that was marinated & grilled with possibly tamari sauce. There were edamame beans in it as well. There were also mushrooms in it. I've been trying to unsuccessfully find a similar recipe. If any vegans know of something similar, I'd greatly appreciate them sharing a recipe.


----------



## JaniceM

I thought I'd wait for the grocery delivery I ordered, although it was awhile past my usual lunchtime.  Only 2 of the food items I'd ordered were in stock and delivered-  a frozen pizza that wasn't frozen by the time it arrived, and a gallon of chocolate milk.  
So I had pizza and chocolate milk as a very late lunch.


----------



## C'est Moi

.


Lee said:


> Fruit for lunch cause the plan is for a dietitian's nightmare dinner.
> 
> Bought a package of those  Costco Footlong Polish Sausages and will have fries too....so there, me bad


OMG, I absolutely love Polish sausage.   I also love Italian sausages with bell peppers and onions.


----------



## JaniceM

I might be a Senior, but my taste-buds are still 10 years old


----------



## C'est Moi

We picked up fajitas and fixins' from the local Mexican restaurant.   Yummy.  A cold Corona was also enjoyed.


----------



## MarciKS

i decided i wasn't in the mood to fiddle with the pizza. gonna have soup and toast. be back after a bit.


----------



## IrisSenior

We had chicken thighs, brown rice, yellow onions and sweet peppers all mixed together in a bowl. I liberally sprinkled mine with Coconut Thai spice (only at Bulk Barn). I can't get enough of this spice.


----------



## Pinky

Having tomato sandwiches for dinner .. and maybe homemade soup later. 
I had a banana and a huge orange around 4 p.m. after having a large Tim's coffee & bran muffin on the way home from picking up our groceries from daughter's place. 

Tomorrow, we'll cook something delicious. Maybe chicken-pot-pie.


----------



## Peg1211

Before, I was eating out a lot, meeting various friends for lunch often so it was also socialization and fun.  Now I have surprised myself by cooking from scratch many old favorites like minestrone and trying new recipes like lentil soup with kale and zucchini and enjoying it!  I also feel a bit healthier without all the salt.  Surely do miss seeing friends though.


----------



## hollydolly

Peg1211 said:


> Before, I was eating out a lot, meeting various friends for lunch often so it was also socialization and fun.  Now I have surprised myself by cooking from scratch many old favorites like minestrone and trying new recipes like lentil soup with kale and zucchini and enjoying it!  I also feel a bit healthier without all the salt. * Surely do miss seeing friends though.*


 yes same here . we were told tonight by Boris our PM.. that if we all behave and keep social distancing, then some hospitality could be re-opened at the beginning of July, including cafe's and restaurants, ... seems a long time, but better than Christmas is what we were all told initially....


----------



## hollydolly

I'm sitting here trying to think what I had for dinner today, and I honestly can't remember.. 

The thing is hubs and I mostly eat at different times, not deliberately  but just because he's Vegan, and I like meat...so 80 % of the time he prefers to cook for himself..  before or after I've been in the kitchen...

Oh, oh....  just remembered I had a Banana at lunchtime..with a dark chocolate peppermint...

Then late afternoon I had tempura battered cod & brussel sprouts..(while sitting watching tv) .. then late tonight for supper I had brie on crackers..


----------



## Ruthanne

Meatless chic patty on 12 grain toast with a slice of onion and some peanuts.


----------



## RadishRose

I'm ashamed to report what I ate for supper.


----------



## MarciKS

doooooooooo iiiiiiiiit. lol!


----------



## Pecos

We had baked salmon with my wife's magic rub over steamed white rice. She also made a red cabbage dish marinated in another magic vinegar brew.
I never ask for specifics for fear of jinxing her magic.


----------



## In The Sticks

Pecos said:


> We had baked salmon with my wife's magic rub over steamed white rice. She also made a red cabbage dish marinated in another magic vinegar brew.
> *I never ask for specifics for fear of jinxing her magic.*


Was that a preemptive on anyone who should dare ask for the recipe?


----------



## In The Sticks

I had a heavy lunch yesterday, so last night was salad with cheese & crackers again.

Funny how that's ended up being in my standard rotation these days, sometimes with a bowl of soup.  I've started experimenting with different types of cheeses (always been a sharp cheddar guy), and they actually make for a satisfying meal.  I went shopping today and picked up small packages of 3 types I've not tried before.

I looked for different crackers to try (I usually do Sociables and Keebler Club House), but other than Ritz and Wheat Thins, the "gourmet" ones to me are expensive flavorless drip crisps.  Perhaps they're supposed to be that way so you taste the cheese.  Or perhaps I'm supposed to like them because they are overpriced and have nice graphics on the package.  So I picked up a box of Ritz to throw into the mix.  Might try a new cheese for dinner tonight.


----------



## In The Sticks

RadishRose said:


> I'm ashamed to report what I ate for supper.


Is this another "pairs well with" meal? 

Go ahead.  Tell us.

As long as you baked the brownie mix before eating it, we won't judge.


----------



## C'est Moi

Sweet and sour chicken; served over rice.


----------



## MarciKS

I had chicken nuggets with mashed potatoes and pepper gravy. Also peas with pearl onions on the side.

Dessert is sweet & sour skittles.


----------



## In The Sticks

Tonight was:

salad
soup
herbed soft cheese
crackers
fudgesicle


----------



## Keesha

Fresh stir fry with water chestnuts and cashews


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lunch was a cup of broccoli and a bowl of real Cheerios with almond milk.

Not sure what dinner will consist of maybe a hot dog, a burger, or a frozen entree and more broccoli.


----------



## RadishRose

In The Sticks said:


> Is this another "pairs well with" meal?
> 
> Go ahead.  Tell us.
> 
> As long as you baked the brownie mix before eating it, we won't judge.


Potato salad and instant chocolate pudding!  No, they didn't "Pair well" LOL


----------



## In The Sticks

RadishRose said:


> Potato salad and instant chocolate pudding!  No, they didn't "Pair well" LOL


The things we do.

You know, I never make pudding.  Ever.  Hmmm.....


----------



## RadishRose

Last night was roasted red pepper spread on seeded crackers topped with Feta cheese and a Modelo Chelada beer.

Brunch at noon was almost the same, on toasted Italian bread instead of crackers, a drizzle of olive oil; sans beer.

Tonight I'm going to fool around with ramen noodle soup; add spinach, scallions, maybe some toasted sesame oil, hot red pepper flakes and an egg, but the egg has to be cooked through. 

Romaine and cut up tomato with oil & vinegar and Everything salt on the side is a maybe.


----------



## Pinky

RadishRose said:


> Tonight I'm going to fool around with ramen noodle soup; add spinach, scallions, maybe some toasted sesame oil, hot red pepper flakes and an egg, but the egg has to be cooked through. Romaine and cut up tomato with oil & vinegar and Everything salt is a maybe.


Some people put a split hard-boiled egg on top of the ramen noodles.


----------



## In The Sticks

RadishRose said:


> Last night was roasted red pepper spread on seeded crackers topped with Feta cheese and a Modelo Chelada beer.
> 
> Brunch at noon was almost the same, on toasted Italian bread instead of crackers, a drizzle of olive oil; sans beer.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to fool around with ramen noodle soup; add spinach, scallions, maybe some toasted sesame oil, hot red pepper flakes and an egg, but the egg has to be cooked through. Romaine and cut up tomato with oil & vinegar and Everything salt is a maybe.


That sounds good.  I rarely use Feta except in a Greek salad.  Re: Ramen...I have a 12 pak of it (shrimp) that Walmart mis-shipped and told me to keep.  I've never used the stuff.  Maybe I'll seek out a recipe.

I bought a radicchio yesterday for my salads and reserved half of it to roast tonight...I've never tried that way it before.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Polish sausage...


----------



## C'est Moi

We had chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes, gravy, green peas, and cucumber/tomato salad.   I'm sitting here listening to my arteries slamming shut.


----------



## Ruthanne

I had a half of avocado sandwich with cream cheese and onion on a slice of 12 grain toast.  It was delicious!


----------



## In The Sticks

Ruthanne said:


> I had a half of avocado sandwich with cream cheese and onion on a slice of 12 grain toast.  It was delicious!


That sounds good.  I just had one the other day with taquitos I made.

Walmart has them for 88¢ and Kroeger has them for 99¢.  They each have TONS of them.
Must be a bumper crop.


----------



## In The Sticks

Tonight's dinner was:

-Salad
-Blackened swordfish
-Curry rice
-Roasted radicchio with thyme & balsamic vinegar (not sure whether or not I like this)
-Fudgesicle


----------



## Lee

Lunch will be leftover Chicken Noodle Soup and if the bakery has them a Boston Cream donut.

Putting a crock pot roast on with mushrooms, carrots and potatoes for dinner.


----------



## C'est Moi

Making stir fry for dinner this evening.


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> Making stir fry for dinner this evening.


So you're already starting the prep work  

I made homemade egg rolls once, with homemade mustard.
Best...thing...ever!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I had a large lunch, roasted Buffalo chicken breast w/blue cheese dressing, and broccoli.

Dinner will probably be a bowl of cereal with almond milk or a toasted English muffin with melted cheese.

Tomorrow is grocery day!


----------



## Pinky

Tomato sandwich on whole grain seed bread for lunch.
Home-made chicken pot pie for dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had Roast Beef, Broccoli, yorkshire puddings, and gravy....*yum*


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> So you're already starting the prep work
> 
> I made homemade egg rolls once, with homemade mustard.
> Best...thing...ever!!!


Yep, I just got the broccoli, carrots, and onions prepped.   Need to wash some spinach and get the peppers and mushrooms out of the freezer, and slice the sirloin.   My poor cabbage was smelling a little "iffy" so it's in the trash. 

I have some eggroll wrappers in the fridge.  It's easy to cook up some ground chicken or whatever meat, some coleslaw mix (cabbage & carrots), hit with soy sauce, then wrap and cook.   (Not doing that today, though... just stirfry and rice.  I'm trying to use up that 15-pound bag of Costco rice!! )


----------



## C'est Moi

Lee said:


> Lunch will be leftover Chicken Noodle Soup and if the bakery has them a Boston Cream donut.
> 
> Putting a crock pot roast on with mushrooms, carrots and potatoes for dinner.


Lee, I would wrestle you for that donut.


----------



## C'est Moi

hollydolly said:


> Just had Roast Beef, Broccoli, yorkshire puddings, and gravy....*yum*


Do you make your own yorkshire puds, Holly?   I have always wanted to try that, but I don't have a popover pan.  Hmmmm....   off to Amazon I go!!!   (Please share recipe if you do.  )


----------



## RadishRose

Ham sandwich for brunch.

Forgot to take meat out of the freezer for a stew, so I'll just cut up my cauliflower to roast in the oven and add cheese during the last few minutes, to melt over it. Maybe some tomatoes on toast.

I made a pan of brownies awhile ago. heh, heh. I don't know why I am on such a brownie kick. Last year it was ice cream until I got sick of it.


----------



## RadishRose

C'est Moi said:


> Do you make your own yorkshire puds, Holly?   I have always wanted to try that, but I don't have a popover pan.  Hmmmm....   off to Amazon I go!!!   (Please share recipe if you do.  )


CM, I have that pan but I haven't made any in years and years. They are so good, I'll have to give it another shot.


----------



## RadishRose

Pinky said:


> Some people put a split hard-boiled egg on top of the ramen noodles.


Next time, @Pinky!


----------



## RadishRose

In The Sticks said:


> Tonight's dinner was:
> 
> -Salad
> -Blackened swordfish
> -Curry rice
> -Roasted radicchio with thyme & balsamic vinegar (not sure whether or not I like this)
> -Fudgesicle


Radicchio - I'll eat it, it's okay although quite bitter. It sounds like roasted would be nice.


----------



## In The Sticks

hollydolly said:


> Just had Roast Beef, Broccoli, yorkshire puddings, and gravy....*yum*


I almost posted about Yorkshire pudding in a thread where someone was having runny custard issues.  I thought that egg size mattered relative to the rest of the ingredients.

My mother used to make Yorkshire pudding in a big cast iron skillet.  She never had a recipe to impart because the milk/flour/egg ratios had to be just right, and egg size varied.

I've never tried to make it, but I rarely roast a beef.


----------



## Ruthanne

In The Sticks said:


> Tonight's dinner was:
> 
> -Salad
> -Blackened swordfish
> -Curry rice
> -Roasted radicchio with thyme & balsamic vinegar (not sure whether or not I like this)
> -Fudgesicle


Sounds good, I don't think I've ever had radicchio--my father used to talk about how he liked it..but I don't know what it is    Is it a vegetable?  @In The Sticks


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm having pepperoni pizza!


----------



## In The Sticks

RadishRose said:


> Radicchio - I'll eat it, it's okay although quite bitter. It sounds like roasted would be nice.


I'll have to try roasting it again.  It didn't turn out very well, but the recipe called for wedges...they fell apart.  It called for 12 minutes in a 450° oven, flip it, then another 8 minutes.  It was as excessive as it sounds. I can't imagine finding one large enough where the wedges need that long at that high of a heat.

Next time I'll try separated leaves on the grill or a hot griddle.  I'm wondering if cooking it will take the edge off, although I regularly have in in my salad.  You can hardly taste it with all the other stuff that's in there.


----------



## In The Sticks

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds good, I don't think I've ever had radicchio--my father used to talk about how he liked it..but I don't know what it is    Is it a vegetable?  @In The Sticks


It's a chicory.  There was a coffee brand that advertised it had chicory in it (probably the ground roots), but for the life of me I cannot recall what it was.  Apparently people use ground chicory root as a coffee substitute.

If you've been to a restaurant (especially Italian) and thought there was shredded red cabbage in your salad, it might have been radicchio.

Here's an In-Your-Face picture...







It's a little bitter.  About the size of a softball.  I add it to my salad for color and for whatever nutrients it may have...colorful fruits and veggies usually have lots of nutrients.  The sharp bite of it pairs well with the blue cheese I always add.  Most grocery stores carry it...under $2.


----------



## hollydolly

C'est Moi said:


> Do you make your own yorkshire puds, Holly?   I have always wanted to try that, but I don't have a popover pan.  Hmmmm....   off to Amazon I go!!!   (Please share recipe if you do.  )


Sure... I do...

First and foremost the important thing is to get your pan ( or individual Yorkshire pudding or muffin tin trays, with a little oil in each compartment) piping hot, in a hot Preheated oven,...This is the part that separates good yorkie pud makers from mediocre or terrible...

To save me writing it all out I've got you this recipe link because it also contains a one minute video to show what to do...

YP's are extremely easy to put together but unless you beat  a lot of air into them, and put them into a piping hot tray in a piping hot oven they will be a disaster... ...also you can make them in a YP /muffin tray...or you can pour the mix into a large sheet pan, and then cut as necessary when the YP is cooked. Remember the YP should be crispy and puffed up on the outside, and almost empty in the middle and full of air ...


https://www.delish.com/uk/cooking/recipes/a29557764/how-to-make-yorkshire-puddings/


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> Yep, I just got the broccoli, carrots, and onions prepped.   Need to wash some spinach and get the peppers and mushrooms out of the freezer, and slice the sirloin.   My poor cabbage was smelling a little "iffy" so it's in the trash.
> 
> I have some eggroll wrappers in the fridge.  It's easy to cook up some ground chicken or whatever meat, some coleslaw mix (cabbage & carrots), hit with soy sauce, then wrap and cook.   (Not doing that today, though... just stirfry and rice.  I'm trying to use up that 15-pound bag of Costco rice!! )


You sound like me.

If I know I'm doing stiry-fry or complex Mexican the next day, I'll prep the veggies for it as I'm making tonight's dinner, just to get a head start.

That's why I like my 3 Day Rise pizza dough...things aren't log-jammed in the same evening.


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> You sound like me.
> 
> If I know I'm doing stiry-fry or complex Mexican the next day, I'll prep the veggies for it as I'm making tonight's dinner, just to get a head start.
> 
> That's why I like my 3 Day Rise pizza dough...things aren't log-jammed in the same evening.



Everything is ready to go!   I have a few asparagus stalks that I need to use up and I'm wondering if I should slice 'em and toss them in.   (The peppers and mushrooms are still frozen.  )


----------



## C'est Moi

hollydolly said:


> Sure... I do...
> 
> First and foremost the important thing is to get your pan ( or individual Yorkshire pudding or muffin tin trays, with a little oil in each compartment) piping hot, in a hot Preheated oven,...This is the part that separates good yorkie pud makers from mediocre or terrible...
> 
> To save me writing it all out I've got you this recipe link because it also contains a one minute video to show what to do...
> 
> YP's are extremely easy to put together but unless you beat  a lot of air into them, and put them into a piping hot tray in a piping hot oven they will be a disaster... ...also you can make them in a YP /muffin tray...or you can pour the mix into a large sheet pan, and then cut as necessary when the YP is cooked. Remember the YP should be crispy and puffed up on the outside, and almost empty in the middle and full of air ...
> 
> 
> https://www.delish.com/uk/cooking/recipes/a29557764/how-to-make-yorkshire-puddings/


Thanks, Holly!!   I love to watch this Youtube channel, "Wright at Home."   I just love Helen; her voice is soothing.   I'm going to order a pan and give it a whirl.


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> Everything is ready to go!   I have a few asparagus stalks that I need to use up and I'm wondering if I should slice 'em and toss them in.   (The peppers and mushrooms are still frozen.  )
> 
> View attachment 104346


Sure, throw them in there.  They'd feel left out if you didn't.

If you like to stir fry, there's nothing better than asparagus in a black bean sauce.  I'll buy the jarred stuff and stretch it with my own concoction of the dried (very salty/needs rinsed) black beans, garlic, ginger root, sherry and rice vinegar mashed in a pestle.  It adds freshness to the jarred stuff, and I like leaving a bunch of the beans whole.  I don't recall if you eat meat, but there are stir fry recipes for this with beef and with shrimp.

Black bean sauce is soooooo good.


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> Sure, throw them in there.  They'd feel left out if you didn't.
> 
> If you like to stir fry, there's nothing better than asparagus in a black bean sauce.  I'll buy the jarred stuff and stretch it with my own concoction of the dried (very salty/needs rinsed) black beans, garlic, ginger root, sherry and rice vinegar mashed in a pestle.  It adds freshness to the jarred stuff, and I like leaving a bunch of the beans whole.  I don't recall if you eat meat, but there are stir fry recipes for this with beef and with shrimp.
> 
> Black bean sauce is soooooo good.


We love stirfry and have it pretty often.   I keep a bag of coleslaw mix in the fridge as a base most of the time, and then just toss in whatever I've got.  Seems to always turn out good!   (Kind of the "eggroll in a bowl" thing.)   I have never put asparagus in because it's kind of a strong flavor, but since I have some I'll give it a try.  

We are definitely carnivores and also love black beans, so I'll give that a try.   I recently bought bottled sweet and sour sauce (gasp) and it wasn't half bad.  I added some spices and some pineapple juice and it actually turned out pretty good.


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> We love stirfry and have it pretty often.   I keep a bag of coleslaw mix in the fridge as a base most of the time, and then just toss in whatever I've got.  Seems to always turn out good!   (Kind of the "eggroll in a bowl" thing.)   I have never put asparagus in because it's kind of a strong flavor, but since I have some I'll give it a try.
> 
> We are definitely carnivores and also love black beans, so I'll give that a try.   I recently bought bottled sweet and sour sauce (gasp) and it wasn't half bad.  I added some spices and some pineapple juice and it actually turned out pretty good.


We all have the same struggle with stir-fry...we don't have a commercial Chinese kitchen.  I used to have 2 regular woks and an electric one when I was really into it.

I once fired up my small kettle grill like this one:







and set my wok down right on the hot coals.

Baby, I was P.F. Chang!!!!   That thing was SMOKIN' right off the bat!!!  For the first time in my life, I was really stir frying!!!  I just needed to create a rig to lift the wok up a little so it stopped suffocating the coals because the fit was too tight.  But it stayed screamin' hot enough to make a full meal.

As an alternative, I keep thinking of buying one of these to hook up to the propane tank:






Made specifically for woks.  Come in a variety of styles and configurations, some on stands.  I have no idea how much propane they consume, but cook time is pretty fast.  All for outdoor use, of course.


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> We all have the same struggle with stir-fry...we don't have a commercial Chinese kitchen.  I used to have 2 regular woks and an electric one when I was really into it.
> 
> I once fired up my small kettle grill like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and set my wok down right on the hot coals.
> 
> Baby, I was P.F. Chang!!!!   That thing was SMOKIN' right off the bat!!!  For the first time in my life, I was really stir frying!!!  I just needed to create a rig to lift the wok up a little so it stopped suffocating the coals because the fit was too tight.  But it stayed screamin' hot enough to make a full meal.
> 
> As an alternative, I keep thinking of buying one of these to hook up to the propane tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made specifically for woks.  Come in a variety of styles and configurations, some on stands.  I have no idea how much propane they consume, but cook time is pretty fast.  All for outdoor use, of course.


My stove has a "power burner" and I have both a stainless wok and a LeCreuset cast iron wok.  I like the LC best but it weighs 400 pounds.


----------



## Pinky

I'm Asian - and I hate woks! I stir-fry everything in our no-stick frying pan. Hubby likes to use the wok.


----------



## Liberty

This morning we worked outside, cutting up a big "weed tree" we cut down on Monday.

So...this afternoon made homemade "dilly" bread, peas & mushrooms and salmon patties.  Tapioca pudding I made last night 
for dessert.  I know, sounds like a good meal from the 70's huh...lol.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Liberty said:


> This morning we worked outside, cutting up a big "weed tree" we cut down on Monday.
> 
> So...this afternoon made homemade "dilly" bread, peas & mushrooms and salmon patties.  Tapioca pudding I made last night
> for dessert.  I know, sounds like a good meal from the 70's huh...lol.



Sounds good to me!

I remember dilly bread made with cottage cheese, good stuff!

Do you use the large pearl tapioca when you make pudding?


----------



## RadishRose

Here's my cheesy baked cauliflower. It was delicious,


----------



## In The Sticks

RadishRose said:


> Here's my cheesy baked cauliflower. It was delicious,
> View attachment 104354


I'm gonna have to do that.  I rarely make casseroles or put cheese on veggies, and they're both good things to eat.


----------



## MarciKS

I'm sitting here with a yam that's gotta be at least 4 in. long. I've got it smooshed out and it has spread across my 10 in. dinner plate. It's *HUGE*! I have butter, brown sugar and cinnamon on it. Having it with honey BBQ wings.


----------



## Ruthanne

In The Sticks said:


> It's a chicory.  There was a coffee brand that advertised it had chicory in it (probably the ground roots), but for the life of me I cannot recall what it was.  Apparently people use ground chicory root as a coffee substitute.
> 
> If you've been to a restaurant (especially Italian) and thought there was shredded red cabbage in your salad, it might have been radicchio.
> 
> Here's an In-Your-Face picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little bitter.  About the size of a softball.  I add it to my salad for color and for whatever nutrients it may have...colorful fruits and veggies usually have lots of nutrients.  The sharp bite of it pairs well with the blue cheese I always add.  Most grocery stores carry it...under $2.


Good to know, I have to try it sometime.


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> There was a coffee brand that advertised it had chicory in it (probably the ground roots), but for the life of me I cannot recall what it was.


The Louisiana coffee brand Community Coffee comes with chicory.  There are others as well.


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> The Louisiana coffee brand Community Coffee comes with chicory.  There are others as well.


I saw that about Community Coffee but did not realize it was a Louisiana brand.  I've seen it for sale on Walmart's website but had not heard of it before.  Apparently chicory coffee is popular in that part of the country...introduced in the states in New Orleans.

I found what I was looking for.  "Luzianne"  It's an instant coffee with chicory.  I knew it sounded like Louisiana.  1/3 coffee, 1/3 chicory, and by deduction, 1/3 maltodextrin.    Mmmmmm......

At least I can sleep tonight without _that_ hanging over my head.   Daggone stuff half-remembered from when I was 9 years old.


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> I saw that about Community Coffee but did not realize it was a Louisiana brand.  I've seen it for sale on Walmart's website but had not heard of it before.  Apparently chicory coffee is popular in that part of the country...introduced in the states in New Orleans.
> 
> I found what I was looking for.  "Luzianne"  It's an instant coffee with chicory.  I knew it sounded like Louisiana.  1/3 coffee, 1/3 chicory, and by deduction, 1/3 maltodextrin.    Mmmmmm......
> 
> At least I can sleep tonight without _that_ hanging over my head.   Daggone stuff half-remembered from when I was 9 years old.


Instant coffee...   gack.


----------



## C'est Moi

Today we're having meatloaf (by hub's request), corn on the cob, mashed potatoes and sauteed zuchinni.  The corn was on sale 4 for a dollar so what could I do??      I need to get down there and grate the zuchinni; not my favorite task.


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> Today we're having meatloaf (by hub's request), corn on the cob, mashed potatoes and sauteed zuchinni.  The corn was on sale 4 for a dollar so what could I do??      I need to get down there and grate the zuchinni; not my favorite task.


All these meatloaf posts.

I _really _have a taste for some right now, but I have GOT to eat what I already have in my freezer.
But just out of curiosity...do you put ketchup in yours?  Do you put a glaze on it?

Inquiring (and vicarious) minds want to know.


----------



## treeguy64

Pita, stuffed with Ethiopian lentils, tabbouleh, dolmas, lettuce and tomatoes.  Max and I really enjoyed it!


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> All these meatloaf posts.
> 
> I _really _have a taste for some right now, but I have GOT to eat what I already have in my freezer.
> But just out of curiosity...do you put ketchup in yours?  Do you put a glaze on it?
> 
> Inquiring (and vicarious) minds want to know.


I don't put ketchup in the meatloaf, but I do add a small can of tomato sauce to the mix.   

An easy glaze is 1/2 cup ketchup or chili sauce, 4 tablespoons brown sugar, and 4 teaspoons cider vinegar.  Mix well.   I pull the loaf out before the last 10 minutes of baking and add the glaze, then return to the oven to finish.


----------



## In The Sticks

Man.

I want meatloaf.


----------



## Pinky

Jamaican Curry w. beans & rice, and coleslaw from The Real Jerk


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> Man.
> 
> I want meatloaf.


Well, make one.     It freezes well so you can put some up for later.   We will be having meatloaf sandwiches tomorrow.


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> Well, make one.     It freezes well so you can put some up for later.   We will be having meatloaf sandwiches tomorrow.


And there's the rub.

One reason I have so much in my freezers (plural) already is these impulse things I make...usually from those daggone AllRecipes.com emails.  I cook faster that I eat.

On the other hand, Radish Rose has me baking cauliflower & cheese, so since I'm firing up the oven already...and meatloaf _can_ be a dinner or a lunch...and I gotta go grocery shopping tomorrow anyway...

*sigh*

If I have enough burger in the freezer to do this, it's a direct swap and a done deal.


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> And there's the rub.
> 
> One reason I have so much in my freezers (plural) already is these impulse things I make...usually from those daggone AllRecipes.com emails.  I cook faster that I eat.
> 
> On the other hand, Radish Rose has me baking cauliflower & cheese, so since I'm firing up the oven already...and meatloaf _can_ be a dinner or a lunch...and I gotta go grocery shopping tomorrow anyway...
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> If I have enough burger in the freezer to do this, it's a direct swap and a done deal.


I finally learned to scale down most recipes so that there are no leftovers (with a few exceptions.)  My husband and I don't really like leftovers but we will eat a few things like cold meatloaf sandwiches.  We used to be a family of 7, so learning to cook for 2 has been an experience.


----------



## RadishRose

In The Sticks said:


> There was a coffee brand that advertised it had chicory in it


I think it was called Luzanne.
Never tasted it


----------



## treeguy64

RadishRose said:


> I think it was called Luzanne.
> Never tasted it


And then there's the amazing Cafe Du Monde chicory and coffee grind.


----------



## RadishRose

Tonight was sauteed chicken breast with Mexican spices; cumin and something else with a citrusy flavor.

I made half an envelope of saffron rice in another small pot, then mixed it all together and topped with chopped, fresh tomatoes and green scallions. I topped my portion with a blob of sour cream.

I'll eat the rest tomorrow.


----------



## RadishRose

treeguy64 said:


> And then there's the amazing Cafe Du Monde chicory and coffee grind


Never heard of that one, TG.


----------



## treeguy64

RadishRose said:


> Never heard of that one, TG.


You've never been to New Orleans?


----------



## hollydolly

*Didn't really have dinner as such..I've been grazing all day.*


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> I finally learned to scale down most recipes so that there are no leftovers (with a few exceptions.)  My husband and I don't really like leftovers but we will eat a few things like cold meatloaf sandwiches.  We used to be a family of 7, so learning to cook for 2 has been an experience.


Wow!

I came from a family of 8.  "Leftovers" were what other families had.

When I cook, I prefer to leverage my time and effort (and the oven energy) to make quantity.  It's that Ops Management side of me...leverage your Set Up time and fixed costs.

And I like having leftovers in the freezer.  Between pre-cooked stuff and the raw ingredients I have, I can have just about anything I feel like for a meal with no planning whatsoever and minimal effort (vacuum sealed bags defrost in no time flat in a bowl of  water).  I just gotta stop buying meats when I see a good deal.

So I just looked.  I got plenty of burger and ground pork on hand...it's defrosting now.  Still got plenty left. 

Meatloaf and cheesy cauliflower tomorrow, baby!


----------



## RadishRose

treeguy64 said:


> You've never been to New Orleans?


No, I haven't. I'm not very well traveled .
But read the novel "Dinner at Antoine's" a loooong time ago.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lunch was a warm ham and cheese sandwich on a whole wheat roll with celery & carrot sticks on the side.  I had a 3oz. Breyers vanilla ice cream cup for dessert.

Dinner will be a bowl of Cheerios with almond milk.


----------



## Liberty

Aunt Bea said:


> Sounds good to me!
> 
> I remember dilly bread made with cottage cheese, good stuff!
> 
> Do you use the large pearl tapioca when you make pudding?


You know, I used to use the large pearl tapioca, but now don't bother. Hub actually likes the regular better.  I do whip the egg white separately sometimes and fold it into the hot tapioca to make a more "fluffy" version.

Love the dilly bread.  Going to try just making it without the herbs to see if its a good bread.  Its so light - that's what we love about it.

Do you have other favorites from the 60's and 70's?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Liberty said:


> You know, I used to use the large pearl tapioca, but now don't bother. Hub actually likes the regular better.  I do whip the egg white separately sometimes and fold it into the hot tapioca to make a more "fluffy" version.
> 
> Love the dilly bread.  Going to try just making it without the herbs to see if its a good bread.  Its so light - that's what we love about it.
> 
> Do you have other favorites from the 60's and 70's?


Quiche, carrot cake, Watergate salad, ...



https://www.food.com/recipe/authentic-watergate-salad-120800


----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> I think it was called Luzanne.
> Never tasted it


Sometime take a trip to NOLA and have it and the beignets at Cafe La Mode. Loved being there on Mother's Day and watching the old New Orleans boys in their white ice cream suites taking their moms out for coffee and beignets. Wonderful memories and of the the Garden District...what beautiful plants.


----------



## Ruthanne

A large bowl of Quinoa, kale, lentil soup with oyster crackers.


----------



## C'est Moi

Liberty said:


> You know, I used to use the large pearl tapioca, but now don't bother. Hub actually likes the regular better.  I do whip the egg white separately sometimes and fold it into the hot tapioca to make a more "fluffy" version.
> 
> Love the dilly bread.  Going to try just making it without the herbs to see if its a good bread.  Its so light - that's what we love about it.
> 
> Do you have other favorites from the 60's and 70's?


I'm intrigued by dilly bread.   Please share a recipe.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## C'est Moi

Aunt Bea said:


> Quiche, carrot cake, Watergate salad, ...
> 
> View attachment 104479
> 
> https://www.food.com/recipe/authentic-watergate-salad-120800



I looooooove Watergate salad.   Now I need some pistachio pudding mix.


----------



## treeguy64




----------



## In The Sticks

RadishRose said:


>


There you go.

Funny, that "coffee & chicory" memory has stuck with me, but I'm unable to find any commercials except for their tea.  I know this product was never in our household...we always had 8 O'Clock coffee or loose tea, both from A&P.

I guess that's the sign of good advertising.


----------



## RadishRose

treeguy64 said:


> View attachment 104484


Thanks TG.


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> Quiche, carrot cake, Watergate salad, ...
> 
> View attachment 104479
> 
> https://www.food.com/recipe/authentic-watergate-salad-120800


I never heard of this before now! Not big on marshmallows, so I'll pass. Interesting, though.


----------



## In The Sticks

Late breakfast: Cereal with strawberries and blueberries

Late lunch: Fried up 2 corn tortillas, topped with minced jalapeño and cheese, broiled, add salsa

Dinner:
Salad
Fried chicken
Baked beans
Mac & Cheese
fudgesicle


----------



## Lizzie00

TALK to us, carb man!


----------



## Pink Biz

Aunt Bea said:


> Quiche, carrot cake, Watergate salad, ...
> 
> View attachment 104479
> 
> https://www.food.com/recipe/authentic-watergate-salad-120800


*Watergate salad? Why on earth is it called that?*


----------



## C'est Moi

Pink Biz said:


> *Watergate salad? Why on earth is it called that?*


I think it was supposedly invented by a chef at the Watergate Hotel back in the 70's but I really don't know.


----------



## In The Sticks

Lizzie00 said:


> TALK to us, carb man!


Yeh, I had second thoughts about that salad...


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> I think it was supposedly invented by a chef at the Watergate Hotel back in the 70's but I really don't know.


Yes, it was.
I looked it up.

For those who have not lived in that area, the "Watergate Break In" of the Nixon era occurred in the Watergate Hotel in Washington DC.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Liberty said:


> You know, I used to use the large pearl tapioca, but now don't bother. Hub actually likes the regular better.  I do whip the egg white separately sometimes and fold it into the hot tapioca to make a more "fluffy" version.
> 
> Love the dilly bread.  Going to try just making it without the herbs to see if its a good bread.  Its so light - that's what we love about it.
> 
> Do you have other favorites from the 60's and 70's?


This quiche recipe from the folks at French's is another 70s flashback recipe that I have to make once or twice a year.

https://www.food.com/recipe/onion-quiche-with-french-fried-onions-12503


----------



## Lee

About the Watergate Salad, here in Canada we had a similar version of that called Ambrosia Salad using sour cream I think. Used to make it for company coming. Some of those old recipes were quite good.

Lunch, roast beef sandwich and dill pickle

Dinner, no idea yet, shopping trip to buy a whole chicken on sale, Beer Butt Chicken if it stops raining.


----------



## Keesha

Pink Biz said:


> *Watergate salad? Why on earth is it called that?*


After discovering what it is I’m not so concerned about why it’s called Watergate salad but why it’s even called salad? 

Pistachio pudding
Miniature marshmallows
I can pineapple with juices
Chopped Pecans
Cool whip

It’s a dessert ! 
Ambrosia salad ?


----------



## In The Sticks

Aunt Bea said:


> This quiche recipe from the folks at French's is another 70s flashback recipe that I have to make once or twice a year.
> 
> https://www.food.com/recipe/onion-quiche-with-french-fried-onions-12503
> 
> View attachment 104581


I like quiche.  It freezes and reheats well.  Makes a complete dinner with a salad on the side.


----------



## C'est Moi

Keesha said:


> After discovering what it is I’m not so concerned about why it’s called Watergate salad but why it’s even called salad?
> 
> Pistachio pudding
> Miniature marshmallows
> I can pineapple with juices
> Chopped Pecans
> Cool whip
> 
> It’s a dessert !
> Ambrosia salad ?
> View attachment 104582



It's what we call fruit salad, Keesh.


----------



## C'est Moi

I had mashed avocado on whole grain toast for lunch.   Dinner will be the promised meatloaf sandwiches; I'm giving myself a day off of kitchen duty.


----------



## hollydolly

*Quiche at lunchtime because we were eating in the garden....*

*Tonight I had skinned chicken thighs and broccoli... and then a dark chocolate kit-kat *


----------



## In The Sticks

Keesha said:


> After discovering what it is I’m not so concerned about why it’s called Watergate salad but why it’s even called salad?
> 
> Pistachio pudding
> Miniature marshmallows
> I can pineapple with juices
> Chopped Pecans
> Cool whip
> 
> It’s a dessert !
> Ambrosia salad ?
> View attachment 104582


It's gotta have coconut in order to be Ambrosia.


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> I had mashed avocado on whole grain toast for lunch.   Dinner will be the promised meatloaf sandwiches; I'm giving myself a day off of kitchen duty.


I picked up the stuff to make meatloaf and a baked cauliflower/spinach/bacon/cheese casserole tonight.  Gonna be busy in the kitchen tonight.  Of course, I had to pick the first day of the year to hit 90' out to fire up my oven. 

I wanted a turnip to munch on to get away from the other stuff I've been eating, but they had none.  Lizzie called me "Carb man," and when I went back and looked at what I ate the other day when it was all written out, I was not happy.  I gotta get back to crudités to munch on.


----------



## C'est Moi

I just checked and my grocery store has pistachio pudding... they even have a sugar free version.   I'm going to get some in my next grocery order and whip up a Watergate salad; I'll see if it's as good as I remember.   I was just thinking about a layered fruit salad my MIL used to make, with a layer of strawberries and bananas in strawberry jello, a layer of sour cream sprinkled with walnuts, and another layer of the strawberries and bananas in strawberry jello.  It was actually quite tasty IIRC.


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> I picked up the stuff to make meatloaf and a baked cauliflower/spinach/bacon/cheese casserole tonight.  Gonna be busy in the kitchen tonight.  Of course, I had to pick the first day of the year to hit 90' out to fire up my oven.
> 
> I wanted a turnip to munch on to get away from the other stuff I've been eating, but they had none.  Lizzie called me "Carb man," and when I went back and looked at what I ate the other day when it was all written out, I was not happy.  I gotta get back to crudités to munch on.


Well all your labor will be worth it.     I like to make creamed cauliflower but the casserole sounds yummy.

I have a countertop Breville oven that I use every single day.  It bakes evenly and actually better than my gas ovens, and does not heat up the entire house.  It was pricey but worth every penny, and when it finally dies I will buy another one.  Of course, it has limited capacity so I can usually only bake one thing at a time.


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> Well all your labor will be worth it.     I like to make creamed cauliflower but the casserole sounds yummy.
> 
> I have a countertop Breville oven that I use every single day.  It bakes evenly and actually better than my gas ovens, and does not heat up the entire house.  It was pricey but worth every penny, and when it finally dies I will buy another one.  Of course, it has limited capacity so I can usually only bake one thing at a time.


Interesting.

They look like higher-quality toaster ovens.  I use my cheap Black & Decker toaster oven a lot for baking and roasting.  I only fire up my oven for those apple cobbler things or to broil the occasional lamb chops.  I'll have to check out a Breville...I'm always up for a new kitchen gadget.  And Amazon buyers seem to like them.


----------



## Pinky

In The Sticks said:


> I wanted a turnip to munch on to get away from the other stuff I've been eating, but they had none.  Lizzie called me "Carb man," and when I went back and looked at what I ate the other day when it was all written out, I was not happy.  I gotta get back to crudités to munch on.


Exactly why I'm having cucumber and carrot sticks right now. It's too easy to fill up with carbs these days..


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> Interesting.
> 
> They look like higher-quality toaster ovens.  I use my cheap Black & Decker toaster oven a lot for baking and roasting.  I only fire up my oven for those apple cobbler things or to broil the occasional lamb chops.  I'll have to check out a Breville...I'm always up for a new kitchen gadget.  And Amazon buyers seem to like them.


I highly recommend the Breville; they heat evenly and are a far cry from a typical toaster oven.  Mine has a pizza shelf and came with a stone; there is a slight extended area in the back of the oven to accommodate it.  I use the oven almost exclusively since my gas ovens have never been properly calibrated so results are "iffy."  I've owned the Breville for at least 5 years and use it daily.


----------



## Pinky

C'est Moi said:


> I highly recommend the Breville; they heat evenly and are a far cry from a typical toaster oven.  Mine has a pizza shelf and came with a stone; there is a slight extended area in the back of the oven to accommodate it.  I use the oven almost exclusively since my gas ovens have never been properly calibrated so results are "iffy."


We love our Breville toaster oven, and do all our baking in it. One of the best choices we've ever made.


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> I highly recommend the Breville; they heat evenly and are a far cry from a typical toaster oven.  Mine has a pizza shelf and came with a stone; there is a slight extended area in the back of the oven to accommodate it.  I use the oven almost exclusively since my gas ovens have never been properly calibrated so results are "iffy."  I've owned the Breville for at least 5 years and use it daily.


Ooohhhh....I like it coming with a stone.  I've looked for one for my cheap toaster oven but can't find the right dimensions/quality.  I have one for my gas oven that I use for pizzas and breads, would love one for my toaster oven.

So did you get the one that's specific for pizzas?  Those have that little extension so a pizza can fit rather than enlarging the entire enclosure.

Several years ago I built an appliance stand that sits next to my fridge.  I made the shelves out of wood slats and left gaps in the middle for ventilation.  Trash can on the bottom, then microwave and toaster oven at usable heights, with my wok displayed on the top.  I already measured...the largest Breville will fit in the toaster oven spot I've got.  I'm so excited, I'm gonna get a new kitchen gadget!!!


----------



## In The Sticks

Pinky said:


> We love our Breville toaster oven, and do all our baking in it. One of the best choices we've ever made.


Can you tell me which one you got?  Did you get the larger one you can cook a 13" pizza in?


----------



## RadishRose

Lee said:


> About the Watergate Salad, here in Canada we had a similar version of that called Ambrosia Salad using sour cream I think. Used to make it for company coming. Some of those old recipes were quite good.
> 
> Lunch, roast beef sandwich and dill pickle
> 
> Dinner, no idea yet, shopping trip to buy a whole chicken on sale, Beer Butt Chicken if it stops raining.


Ambroisa was popular here too, years ago. I liked the one with Mandarin orange sections and not too many marshmallows.


----------



## Pinky

In The Sticks said:


> Can you tell me which one you got?  Did you get the larger one you can cook a 13" pizza in?


Yes, it is .. as I type this, there is a pizza heating up in it  Ours did not come with a pizza stone. Don't really need it.


----------



## RadishRose

Breville was made in Australia, is it still? It's top of the line in practically everything. Very expensive, too.


----------



## Pinky

RadishRose said:


> Breville was made in Australia, is it still? It's top of the line in practically everything. Very expensive, too.


From the internet:
All *Breville*® products, including the BOV800XL Smart *Oven*®, are designed and engineered in Australia and *manufactured* and assembled in China.


----------



## In The Sticks

RadishRose said:


> Breville was made in Australia, is it still? It's top of the line in practically everything. Very expensive, too.


Looks like it still is.  The accent of the woman pitching it in the video confirms a "Down Under" point of origin.

Yeh, it's way more than my Black & Decker.  But I use mine as an oven way more than I use my actual oven.  I've put a thermometer in it to test the temperature settings and the temps have a very wide range of fluctuation.  I keep a cross reference chart on my fridge for it.  It still cooks my stuff, but...

I've never heard of Breville before.  When I've looked at other toaster ovens above the bottom end, people don't seem to be all that pleased with them.


----------



## In The Sticks

Pinky said:


> From the internet:
> All *Breville*® products, including the BOV800XL Smart *Oven*®, are designed and engineered in Australia and *manufactured* and assembled in China.


You know, you gotta do what you gotta do if you don't want your oven to cost $500.

There was a knife thread here recently.  One of the major German brands has manufacturing all over the world: Spain, Italy, Germany and China.

Hmmmmm.....I got a birthday in a couple of days.  Haven't bought my gift to me yet.


----------



## RadishRose

Dinner tonight shall be Indian lentil curry over 2 boiled potatoes and some broccoli on the side with olive oil and garlic.

I forgot to take my frozen haddock fillets out to thaw until too late. Will have it tomorrow.


In The Sticks said:


> It's gotta have coconut in order to be Ambrosia.


That's right!


----------



## In The Sticks

RadishRose said:


> I forgot to take my frozen haddock fillets out to thaw until too late. Will have it tomorrow.


You gotta get yourself a vacuum sealer, even a low end one.

Air tight = Water tight
That haddock will defrost in a bowl of cold tap water in 15-20 minutes.

I've sealed stuff in a bag solely to defrost it that way, even when it was not vacuum sealed when it was frozen in the first place (or when it was bulk-packed and I want to defrost a single serving.)


----------



## Lizzie00

In The Sticks said:


> I wanted a turnip to munch on to get away from the other stuff I've been eating, but they had none.  Lizzie called me "Carb man," and when I went back and looked at what I ate the other day when it was all written out, I was not happy.  I gotta get back to crudités to munch on.



no no noooooo......BeHappy!!....except for the salad it sounded like a stellar meal & that’s a fact!  

(tho crudites from the Teat Kitchen sound pretty special too...)


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> Ooohhhh....I like it coming with a stone.  I've looked for one for my cheap toaster oven but can't find the right dimensions/quality.  I have one for my gas oven that I use for pizzas and breads, would love one for my toaster oven.
> 
> So did you get the one that's specific for pizzas?  Those have that little extension so a pizza can fit rather than enlarging the entire enclosure.
> 
> Several years ago I built an appliance stand that sits next to my fridge.  I made the shelves out of wood slats and left gaps in the middle for ventilation.  Trash can on the bottom, then microwave and toaster oven at usable heights, with my wok displayed on the top.  I already measured...the largest Breville will fit in the toaster oven spot I've got.  I'm so excited, I'm gonna get a new kitchen gadget!!!


This is the model I own, though mine came with the pizza stone instead of those pans that they show now.  This model has been made since 2003 or so and it seems to me I paid $350 for it so it's a better price now.   https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001L5TVGW/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1    A typical 13" stone fits the oven because it has the little bump-out in back.  I believe there is an upgrade to this model that has a light inside, which would be nice.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Fresh out of the lake catfish!!!!


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> You know, you gotta do what you gotta do if you don't want your oven to cost $500.
> 
> There was a knife thread here recently.  One of the major German brands has manufacturing all over the world: Spain, Italy, Germany and China.
> 
> Hmmmmm.....I got a birthday in a couple of days.  Haven't bought my gift to me yet.


If you order the Breville, pick up a toaster oven mat to go in the crumb tray.   They are cheap and will save you from a LOT of cleanup.   The crumb tray is already easy-access (bottom front of the unit), but the mat makes spills and bake-overs just a wipe-up.  Oh, and mine has a cutting board on top.     I don't use it as a cutting board, but mostly for decoration and to keep from burning things that I might absent-mindedly place on top of the oven while it's on.  https://www.amazon.com/Breville-BOV...=breville+cutting+board&qid=1589576205&sr=8-1


----------



## In The Sticks

Lizzie00 said:


> no no noooooo......BeHappy!!....except for the salad it sounded like a stellar meal & that’s a fact!
> 
> (tho crudites from the Teat Kitchen sound pretty special too...)


You know...
-cereal
-fried corn tortillas
-fried chicken
-baked beans
-mac & cheese

Last year I picked up 15 pounds in a 2 week period and I've never shed them (I'm 180# now.)  I've hit this weight once before in my life when I was still employed, and workouts at the gym fixed it.  Now I'm in the country: no gym, no motivation, no "just stopping by" on my way home from work while I'm already out, because I'm not already out and there's no gym anyway.  I gotta do something!

Anyway, I've always loved crudites (especially raw turnip), and have a recipe around here somewhere for a killer pistachio & cottage cheese veggie dip...and a not-so-healthy-but-delicious bacon horseradish dip.


----------



## Pinky

In The Sticks said:


> Can you tell me which one you got?  Did you get the larger one you can cook a 13" pizza in?


Ours takes a 12" pizza, I just checked Amazon. I guess it's the most basic one. Still a great buy at between $200 - $215 Cdn. plus taxes & shipping.
*Breville the Compact Smart Oven, Countertop Electric Toaster Oven BOV650XL
*


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> If you order the Breville, pick up a toaster oven mat to go in the crumb tray.   They are cheap and will save you from a LOT of cleanup.   The crumb tray is already easy-access (bottom front of the unit), but the mat makes spills and bake-overs just a wipe-up.  Oh, and mine has a cutting board on top.   I don't use it as a cutting board, but mostly for decoration and to keep from burning things that I might absent-mindedly place on top of the oven while it's on. https://www.amazon.com/Breville-BOV...=breville+cutting+board&qid=1589576205&sr=8-1


Good advice!

Some years ago I scrubbed the tray in my toaster oven for the last time, and started wrapping it up with aluminum foil to fix that issue.  I won't have room for anything on top (except maybe the roasting tray to sit) because it's gonna be in a cubbyhole in that appliance shelf, with the top shelf above it.

I built that unit because I removed the over-the-oven microwave to install a vent unit, and I have no countertop space for a nuker or a toaster oven.


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> Good advice!
> 
> Some years ago I scrubbed the tray in my toaster oven for the last time, and started wrapping it up with aluminum foil to fix that issue.  I won't have room for anything on top (except maybe the roasting tray to sit) because it's gonna be in a cubbyhole in that appliance shelf, with the top shelf above it.
> 
> I built that unit because I removed the over-the-oven microwave to install a vent unit, and I have no countertop space for a nuker or a toaster oven.


This is the liner I bought in 2016 and it's still in perfect condition; just wipes clean.   https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2G4FQM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1   Although I see there are a lot to choose from nowadays.

Make sure you have sufficient air vent space all the way around if you plan to put that oven in a cubby.

ETA--looks like it needs 4" on each side per the manual.   https://www.breville.com/content/da...on-manual/ovens/BOV800-instruction-manual.pdf


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> This is the liner I bought in 2016 and it's still in perfect condition; just wipes clean.   https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2G4FQM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1   Although I see there are a lot to choose from nowadays.
> 
> Make sure you have sufficient air vent space all the way around if you plan to put that oven in a cubby.
> 
> ETA--looks like it needs 4" on each side per the manual.   https://www.breville.com/content/da...on-manual/ovens/BOV800-instruction-manual.pdf


Yeh, it's an open rack (just the 4 corner posts with shelves and bracing) designed for this stuff,.  There's no back or sides on it and the shelves are made of 1 1/2 wood slats with 1/2 spaces in between for air flow under and above.  I made it tall and divided up the shelf height so there would be room for different (larger) toaster over & microwave when it came time to replace them.

That liner looks interesting.  Will definitely work better than my foil fix, since you can just lift it out to clean it.  I saw that Beville makes a 13" pizza stone for almost $50.  I'll shop around (lots of dubious quality out there), but will definitely get a stone.  It will be nice to make individual pizza crusts and freeze them, and not have to fire up the big oven.

I was looking at the model that's also an air fryer.  I've wanted (but certainly not needed) an air fryer but lack the room for it.  This would be both-in-one.  Most people who have an air fryer really like it.  Gotta think about it.

Thanks for all the advice!  (You, too, Pinky!)

Keep it coming!!!


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> Yeh, it's an open rack (just the 4 corner posts with shelves and bracing) designed for this stuff,.  There's no back or sides on it and the shelves are made of 1 1/2 wood slats with 1/2 spaces in between for air flow under and above.  I made it tall and divided up the shelf height so there would be room for different (larger) toaster over & microwave when it came time to replace them.
> 
> That liner looks interesting.  Will definitely work better than my foil fix, since you can just lift it out to clean it.  I saw that Beville makes a 13" pizza stone for almost $50.  I'll shop around (lots of dubious quality out there), but will definitely get a stone.  It will be nice to make individual pizza crusts and freeze them, and not have to fire up the big oven.
> 
> I was looking at the model that's also an air fryer.  I've wanted (but certainly not needed) an air fryer but lack the room for it.  This would be both-in-one.  Most people who have an air fryer really like it.  Gotta think about it.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice!  (You, too, Pinky!)
> 
> Keep it coming!!!


I think the stone from Breville direct is $29.95.  It's also available from Williams-Sonoma...  https://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/breville-smart-oven-13-inch-pizza-stone/

I have a separate air fryer so I have no interest in the combo units, though I'm sure they work well.  My Breville oven has convection, and you probably know that "air frying" is another term for convection baking.


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> I think the stone from Breville direct is $29.95.  It's also available from Williams-Sonoma...  https://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/breville-smart-oven-13-inch-pizza-stone/
> 
> I have a separate air fryer so I have no interest in the combo units, though I'm sure they work well.  My Breville oven has convection, and you probably know that "air frying" is another term for convection baking.


I was gonna look at the Breville site anyway because some Amazon commenters said they were easier to get warranty response from than Amazon (even though Amazon extends an extra year.)   I imagine the $40 on Amazon for that stone is to cover shipping.  

The nuances between "convection" and "air frying" seem to be slight, other than implied (but not defined) temperature differences, and perhaps fan speed.

I took a deeper look at this higher-end Breville.  It's 18"(W) x 26"(D) x 17"(H)+6" required headroom.  I don't have any place that will fit.  With those requirements, it's not even for a standard countertop.  My countertop is only 25" deep, and the bottoms of the cabinets are all 17" up from the countertop.  Must be meant to stand on an island.  The thing's a _monster_!!! Your unit is 15"(W) x 18"(D) x 11"(H).

It's too bad.  Looks like it might have a reasonable dehydrator function as well, with temps below 100°F.

Oh, well.  Wants ≠ Needs.

Daggone small houses.


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> I was gonna look at the Breville site anyway because some Amazon commenters said they were easier to get warranty response from than Amazon (even though Amazon extends an extra year.)   I imagine the $40 on Amazon for that stone is to cover shipping.
> 
> The nuances between "convection" and "air frying" seem to be slight, other than implied (but not defined) temperature differences, and perhaps fan speed.
> 
> I took a deeper look at this higher-end Breville.  It's 18"(W) x 26"(D) x 17"(H)+6" required headroom.  I don't have any place that will fit.  With those requirements, it's not even for a standard countertop.  My countertop is only 25" deep, and the bottoms of the cabinets are all 17" up from the countertop.  Must be meant to stand on an island.  The thing's a _monster_!!! Your unit is 15"(W) x 18"(D) x 11"(H).
> 
> It's too bad.  Looks like it might have a reasonable dehydrator function as well, with temps below 100°F.
> 
> Oh, well.  Wants ≠ Needs.
> 
> Daggone small houses.


I'm not sure which model you are looking at that is 26" deep??   Mine is 18" wide, about 14" deep and 11" high.

Oh, and the Breville with the air fryer function appears to have a "fry" basket that fits where one shelf would go.  The open basket is what allows air "frying."   As I said, I have a separate air fryer but my Breville convection will do much the same thing.


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> I'm not sure which model you are looking at that is 26"??   Mine is 18" wide, about 14" deep and 11" high.
> 
> Oh, and the Breville with the air fryer function appears to have a "fry" basket that fits where one shelf would go.  The open basket is what allows air "frying."   As I said, I have a separate air fryer but my Breville convection will do much the same thing.


I was saying that the higher-end $400 Breville was that big...the one with the air fryer function...26" deep per the mfr website.  Won't even sit on a standard countertop.

Regarding your measurements: Amazon flip-flopped depth and width (not uncommon for them), but Yeh, yours is way smaller than the air fryer one...and way less expensive.


----------



## C'est Moi

I don't believe that oven is 26" deep.  I don't know why websites can't have reliable information.


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> I don't believe that oven is 26" deep.  I don't know why websites can't have reliable information.


This is from the manufacturer's website.

Before I decide, perhaps I should send them an emial and verify.


----------



## In The Sticks

Amazon says 21.4 x 17.2 x 12.8 inches but there's no W, D or H
Breville says 18 x 26 x 17

I sent an email.
Even if it's the smaller dimensions, it's still not gonna fit.  But I'm curious.  And they gotta fix it.


----------



## Keesha

I’ve been on a ‘stir fry’ binge lately. Today was beef ( steak ) stir fry and it was so good. I love those crunchy water chestnuts and baby corn coblets.
.


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> Amazon says 21.4 x 17.2 x 12.8 inches but there's no W, D or H
> Breville says 18 x 26 x 17
> 
> I sent an email.
> Even if it's the smaller dimensions, it's still not gonna fit.  But I'm curious.  And they gotta fix it.


I think I'm going to buy this one when mine finally craps out.   QVC has the same dimensions as Amazon but the goofball in the video gets it wrong.  https://www.qvc.com/.product.K374805.html?cm_mmc=YT-_-AU-_-20181029_id:1s7S68CuI4Q-_-KIT_SKNNBR_K374805_cp:ONAIR&cvosrc=social+network.youtube-au.KIT_sknnbr_K374805_onair


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> I think I'm going to buy this one when mine finally craps out.   QVC has the same dimensions as Amazon but the goofball in the video gets it wrong.  https://www.qvc.com/.product.K374805.html?cm_mmc=YT-_-AU-_-20181029_id:1s7S68CuI4Q-_-KIT_SKNNBR_K374805_cp:ONAIR&cvosrc=social+network.youtube-au.KIT_sknnbr_K374805_onair


"It comes with 2 racks, so you can cook _2_ things at a time!"

Thou shalt not judgeThou shalt not judgeThou shalt not judgeThou shalt not judge


----------



## In The Sticks

Keesha said:


> I’ve been on a ‘stir fry’ binge lately. Today was beef ( steak ) stir fry and it was so good. I love those crunchy water chestnuts and baby corn coblets.
> View attachment 104688.


That looks _good_!!!

It's been so long since I've done stir fry.

I once went to a bookstore and bought 2 cookbooks because each had a different take on Szechuan Green Beans.  You ought to see what Szechuan Preserved Vegetable looks like!



I've never had any other use for it besides Szechuan Green Beans.


----------



## In The Sticks

Yay, meatloaf!!!
It's as tasty as it is self-descriptive.

-Meatloaf
-Cauliflower/spinach/bacon/cheese casserole (next time less garlic)
-Green beans
-Fudgesicle


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> "It comes with 2 racks, so you can cook _2_ things at a time!"
> 
> Thou shalt not judgeThou shalt not judgeThou shalt not judgeThou shalt not judge


This is fairly interesting.


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> This is fairly interesting.


Thanks for that.  I generally like their reviews.  I've bought stuff specifically because I've seen them review it (like a 4-pak of flexible cutting boards and my insta-read thermometer.)

That review confirmed some of the things I've seen in my cheap ($30) Black & Decker.
-It toasts two pieces, and I gotta move the bread around and manually flip it for it to be evenly browned.
-I calibrated it with a thermometer, and without food in it the temp swung WAY high and WAY low...tens of degrees, over & over.

I find the narrow range of temps _their_ ovens had interesting. That tells me that they are likely to be well-insulated and pretty efficient...no fast large heat loss that has to get recovered from like mine. A 2°-3° operating range is insanely good...way better than an oven.

I don't see the attraction of baking only a few cookies, unless you're hung up on freshly-baked cookies so only do a serving at a time.  Who mixes up 1/10th of  recipe?  I don't understand.

Good to see them pick the Breville.  Confirms what you & Pinky have experienced.  Too bad I don't have room for the high-end one, but as you said, I can "air fry" in the model you have.


----------



## Ruthanne

Large turkey sandwich with tomato and onion and olive oil mayo on it, on 12 grain toast.


----------



## JaniceM

I've found when I get up too early I eat too early..  so as an early lunch, I had 2 Luna nutrition/protein bars.  I'd never tried them before, and they're kinda good.


----------



## In The Sticks

I had a loaf of cheap white bread kicking around because I needed a few slices to make meatloaf.
(You know it's kwalitee at 69¢ for a 2 foot loaf.)

So I made an egg sandwich with it (I get farm eggs here.)  Haven't had one of those with the "quicker picker-upper" absorbent qualities of cheap white bread in a while.  Brought back memories.  Still looking for ways to use the rest of this cheap bread.


----------



## JaniceM

In The Sticks said:


> I had a loaf of cheap white bread kicking around because I needed a few slices to make meatloaf.
> (You know it's kwalitee at 69¢ for a 2 foot loaf.)
> 
> So I made an egg sandwich with it (I get farm eggs here.)  Haven't had one of those with the "quicker picker-upper" absorbent qualities of cheap white bread in a while.  Brought back memories.  Still looking for ways to use the rest of this cheap bread.



If you're making meatloaf, make enough to have leftovers...  meatloaf sandwiches are great- on white bread with mayonnaise, of course!    and it's equally good whether you reheat the meatloaf or eat it cold.


----------



## In The Sticks

JaniceM said:


> If you're making meatloaf, make enough to have leftovers...  meatloaf sandwiches are great- on white bread with mayonnaise, of course!    and it's equally good whether you reheat the meatloaf or eat it cold.


Oh, yeah.

1 1/2# burger + 1/2# ground pork = Leftovers
Fresh meatloaf for dinner Friday night, cold meatloaf sandwiches last night...on white bread 

It's a nice change.   I can't recall the last time I made it.
Did a cauliflower casserole alongside of it since I was firing up the oven.


----------



## RadishRose

Pickled turnips, delicious.





https://food.fwcpd.org/2019/05/kabees-lifet-pickled-turnips-arabic.html


----------



## RadishRose

In The Sticks said:


> I had a loaf of cheap white bread kicking around because I needed a few slices to make meatloaf.
> (You know it's kwalitee at 69¢ for a 2 foot loaf.)
> 
> So I made an egg sandwich with it (I get farm eggs here.)  Haven't had one of those with the "quicker picker-upper" absorbent qualities of cheap white bread in a while.  Brought back memories.  Still looking for ways to use the rest of this cheap bread.


Cheap baloney sandwiches, lol


----------



## In The Sticks

RadishRose said:


> Cheap baloney sandwiches, lol


I got on that kick for a while.

I saw some show or was on some food website whee the guy made fried bologna sandwiches.  So I had to go buy some bologna and start making these (I am so impressionable.)  I bet I still have some bologna in the freezer.

Great idea, R²!


----------



## JaniceM

In The Sticks said:


> I got on that kick for a while.
> 
> I saw some show or was on some food website whee the guy made fried bologna sandwiches.  So I had to go buy some bologna and start making these (I am so impressionable.)  I bet I still have some bologna in the freezer.
> 
> Great idea, R²!


Yes, fried is better than cold..  but if you don't want to wash a greasy pan afterward, put a slice on a fork and heat it over the flame on your stove.  If you have a gas stove, that is!!!


----------



## In The Sticks

JaniceM said:


> Yes, fried is better than cold..  but if you don't want to wash a greasy pan afterward, put a slice on a fork and heat it over the flame on your stove.  If you have a gas stove, that is!!!


Really? I would never have though of that.  I have a propane tank specifically for the stove because I don't cook with electric.

I'll give that a shot.  Thanks!

Now, does it have enough grease in it so that it will drip on the burners?  I _could_ fire up one of the 3 burners in my propane grill and do it _that_ way.


----------



## JaniceM

In The Sticks said:


> Really? I would never have though of that.  I have a propane tank specifically for the stove because I don't cook with electric.
> 
> I'll give that a shot.  Thanks!
> 
> Now, does it have enough grease in it so that it will drip on the burners?  I _could_ fire up one of the 3 burners in my propane grill and do it _that_ way.


Keep the flame relatively low, and it shouldn't affect your stove's burners.


----------



## Ruthanne

I ordered delivery today and got boneless chicken wings with barbq sauce and blue cheese dressing, stuffed potato skins and a nice slice of Tirimisu!


----------



## In The Sticks

JaniceM said:


> Keep the flame relatively low, and it shouldn't affect your stove's burners.


----------



## In The Sticks

Ruthanne said:


> I ordered delivery today and got boneless chicken wings with barbq sauce and blue cheese dressing, stuffed potato skins and a nice slice of Tirimisu!


Wings and _Tirimisu_?????
You get both of those at the same place???

Man, I love both of those!!!  AND the skins!!


----------



## Ruthanne

In The Sticks said:


> Wings and _Tirimisu_?????
> You get both of those at the same place???
> 
> Man, I love both of those!!!  AND the skins!!


Yes they have a good menu there and I also got some light beer...


----------



## RadishRose

Last night was pan fried haddock and broccoli.

Brunch was leftover haddock, 2 slices of toast and some provolone cheese.

Supper will have to be either that frozen eggplant parm I just know will be lousy (dunno why I bought it)-or a ham sandwich. Don't feel like cooking.


----------



## C'est Moi

I had an open-face cheese toast, muenster on wheat.   Not sure what dinner will be; maybe takeout from the local mexican joint.


----------



## In The Sticks

RadishRose said:


> Last night was pan fried haddock and broccoli.
> 
> Brunch was leftover haddock, 2 slices of toast and some provolone cheese.
> 
> Supper will have to be either that frozen eggplant parm I just know will be lousy (dunno why I bought it)-or a ham sandwich. Don't feel like cooking.


I just went to my seafood guy the other day to replenish my stock of tuna.  Instead of cutting it up and packaging it fresh himself as he has been doing, he's now buying frozen vacuum-sealed steaks.  The package says to open the package (break the seal) before defrosting.  Neither of us knew why.

I looked it up this morning.  I know that botulism grows in an oxygen-free environment (people get sick from soaking cloves of garlic in olive oil to infuse the flavor), but never thought about the risk defrosting fish under vacuum (air-free.)  That's why they are saying: "Let the air get to it as it thaws."

I only mention this to you because I spoke of defrosting haddock in a vacuum sealed bag in a bowl of water.   Heck, this risk would apply to any fish.  I've done it more times than I can recall.  Maybe I've not gotten sick because I always put the bowl of water in the fridge while the fish or chicken is defrosting (not so much with beef), and I keep my fridge at 37°F.

I don't know how great the risk would be, but thought I'd pass this on since I gave what might be bad advice.


----------



## C'est Moi

Today I slathered a pork roast in butt rub and put it in the crockpot all day.  Drained the fat, shredded the pork, and dumped in Sweet Baby Ray's.   Served pulled pork on toasted buns with dill pickle and onion, plus potato salad on the side.


----------



## hollydolly

C'est Moi said:


> Today I slathered a pork roast in butt rub and put it in the crockpot all day.  Drained the fat, shredded the pork, and dumped in Sweet Baby Ray's.   Served pulled pork on toasted buns with dill pickle and onion, plus potato salad on the side.


*Butt Rub*??


----------



## RadishRose

In The Sticks said:


> I just went to my seafood guy the other day to replenish my stock of tuna.  Instead of cutting it up and packaging it fresh himself as he has been doing, he's now buying frozen vacuum-sealed steaks.  The package says to open the package (break the seal) before defrosting.  Neither of us knew why.
> 
> I looked it up this morning.  I know that botulism grows in an oxygen-free environment (people get sick from soaking cloves of garlic in olive oil to infuse the flavor), but never thought about the risk defrosting fish under vacuum (air-free.)  That's why they are saying: "Let the air get to it as it thaws."
> 
> I only mention this to you because I spoke of defrosting haddock in a vacuum sealed bag in a bowl of water.   Heck, this risk would apply to any fish.  I've done it more times than I can recall.  Maybe I've not gotten sick because I always put the bowl of water in the fridge while the fish or chicken is defrosting (not so much with beef), and I keep my fridge at 37°F.
> 
> I don't know how great the risk would be, but thought I'd pass this on since I gave what might be bad advice.


Thank you!


----------



## In The Sticks

hollydolly said:


> *Butt Rub*??


I was at my local grocery store not too long ago looking for a pork butt of a specific weight.  Two women were working the meat department and they went through the inventory they had in the back, found what I wanted, then packed & labeled it for me.

I thanked them, and said I was going to send an email to HQ commending then for all the time they spent with me weighing our butts.  Let corporate decide what to do with _that_ one!


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> Today I slathered a pork roast in butt rub and put it in the crockpot all day.  Drained the fat, shredded the pork, and dumped in Sweet Baby Ray's.   Served pulled pork on toasted buns with dill pickle and onion, plus potato salad on the side.


Great word choice.


----------



## Ruthanne

I had turkey and cheddar cheese and mayo on 12 grain toast.  It was pretty good, too.


----------



## C'est Moi

hollydolly said:


> *Butt Rub*??


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


>


You are such a credit to this forum.


----------



## Keesha

Chicken Cordon Bleu with steamed veggies & rice


----------



## In The Sticks

Salad
Cheeseburger
Pan fried potatoes (skin-on)
Asparagus with Ethiopian clarified butter
Fudgesicle


----------



## RadishRose

Popeye's spicy chicken sandwich and coleslaw pick up last night.


----------



## Pinky

Tuna salad on whole wheat seed bread and yogurt for lunch.
Red pepper omelette for dinner.


----------



## In The Sticks

RadishRose said:


> Popeye's spicy chicken sandwich and coleslaw pick up last night.


I love me some Popeye's spicy chicken!!!


----------



## C'est Moi

Avocado toast on wheat for lunch.   Instant Pot Macaroni and Beef, garlic toast for dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

*I've been out most of the day.. and it's been really hot, so when I got home  I didn't really feel like eating anything much, so I had some smoked trout on some Blinis' topped with taramasalata  I got some pistachio ice cream at the farm shop today, so even tho' it's almost 9.30 here I might still have some... *


----------



## Ken N Tx

hollydolly said:


> *I've been out most of the day.. and it's been really hot, so when I got home  I didn't really feel like eating anything much, so I had some smoked trout on some Blinis' topped with taramasalata  I got some pistachio ice cream at the farm shop today, so even tho' it's almost 9.30 here I might still have some... *


----------



## In The Sticks

hollydolly said:


> *I've been out most of the day.. and it's been really hot, so when I got home  I didn't really feel like eating anything much, so I had some smoked trout on some Blinis' topped with taramasalata  I got some pistachio ice cream at the farm shop today, so even tho' it's almost 9.30 here I might still have some... *


I've never heard of taramasalata.

Learned something new today that I'll have to try.


----------



## Ruthanne

I had a good lunch:  baked chicken breast, brown rice, green beans, yogurt, blueberries, walnuts, V8 juice.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

A big juicy roast has been cooking on the counter all day. Smells so good in here.


----------



## hollydolly

In The Sticks said:


> I've never heard of taramasalata.
> 
> Learned something new today that I'll have to try.


 its Greek, smoked cod roe with oil and lemon juice .. delicious...


----------



## drifter

Today we had hash on toast. I had a small carton of chocolate milk.


----------



## In The Sticks

hollydolly said:


> its Greek, smoked cod roe with oil and lemon juice .. delicious...


Interesting.

I love my rural life, but the availability of ethnic foods is lacking.

It's on my list to make a "city trip" for.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Red beans & rice, Collard greens, Cuban bread.


----------



## In The Sticks

Salad
Blackened tuna
Steamed asparagus with Ethiopian clarified butter
Curry rice
Fudgesicle


----------



## In The Sticks

Salad
Pork chops w/honey pecan sauce
Brussel sprouts with Ethiopian clarified butter
Baked beans
Fudgesicle


----------



## priscilla

Made turkey burgers & cold string bean salad & baked beans tonight.  Hubby likes his peanut butter whiskey for happy hour & I usually have a glass of wine.  Lovely here in San Diego...


----------



## In The Sticks

priscilla said:


> Made turkey burgers & cold string bean salad & baked beans tonight.  Hubby likes his peanut butter whiskey for happy hour & I usually have a glass of wine.  Lovely here in San Diego...


It's always lovely in San Diego.  Been out that way with work, eons ago.

So is peanut butter whiskey just as it sounds?


----------



## RadishRose

In The Sticks said:


> Ethiopian clarified butter


Ghee?


----------



## RadishRose

Thai spicy roast pork, with onions, coconut cream and Thai style spice blend.
Brown rice cooked with garlic, coconut and hot red pepper flakes.
Salad w/ shredded romaine, diced tomato, scallions and sliced celery
Vinaigrette dressing
Chocolate stuffed croissant

My son stopped by to say hi through the kitchen window, I gave him a plate to eat outside.

I have enough for tomorrow, but now I don't want it. I don't think I want to eat pork anymore. I'll rinse it off and put it thru' the mini food processor and give it to doggie.


----------



## In The Sticks

RadishRose said:


> Ghee?


No, although I do make ghee and keep a jar around (just used some tonight.)


Unsalted butter1#​1/2#​Onion, chopped1/2+​1/4+​Garlic, crushed4 cloves​2 cloves​Ginger root, 1/4-inch slices8 pcs​4 pcs​Cardamom pods (overpowering.  Just use 1/2 or 1/4 tsp grnd)2​1​Cinnamon stick, short4​2​Whole cloves6​4​Fenugreek seeds1 tsp​1/2 tsp​Turmeric1/2 tsp​1/4 tsp​

    Place the butter in a small saucepan and melt over low heat. Add the remaining ingredients and simmer on the lowest possible heat for about 1 hour.

    Strain through cheese cloth into a jar.
    Store in the refrigerator or freezer and use as needed.

The recipe says put on meat, veggies, popcorn, eggs, lentils.  I put it on all green veggies.  It is great on corn on the cob.

Notes: 
1-Don’t worry if not all the spices are available.  Quantities and ingredients for this are all over the place in online recipes.  It's one of those "This is how we made it at my home" things.  This version has a nice mellow-sweet flavor to it, so I've stuck with it.

2-Note the substitute for the cardamom pods.  The pods are strong enough to ruin it unless you use only 1/2 the amount or less.  I bought some and don't use them.  It's too strong for my taste.  I just use ground.


----------



## In The Sticks

I've posted this before I believe, but they're so daggone pretty...



Ethiopian Clarified Butter on left/Ghee in middle/Clarified Garlic Butter on the right.

I buy Amish butter (1 kilo pak) and generally do these all at the same time.


----------



## RadishRose

In The Sticks said:


> No, although I do make ghee and keep a jar around (just used some tonight.)
> 
> 
> Unsalted butter1#​1/2#​Onion, chopped1/2+​1/4+​Garlic, crushed4 cloves​2 cloves​Ginger root, 1/4-inch slices8 pcs​4 pcs​Cardamom pods (overpowering.  Just use 1/2 or 1/4 tsp grnd)2​1​Cinnamon stick, short4​2​Whole cloves6​4​Fenugreek seeds1 tsp​1/2 tsp​Turmeric1/2 tsp​1/4 tsp​
> 
> Place the butter in a small saucepan and melt over low heat. Add the remaining ingredients and simmer on the lowest possible heat for about 1 hour.
> 
> Strain through cheese cloth into a jar.
> Store in the refrigerator or freezer and use as needed.
> 
> The recipe says put on meat, veggies, popcorn, eggs, lentils.  I put it on all green veggies.  It is great on corn on the cob.
> 
> Notes:
> 1-Don’t worry if not all the spices are available.  Quantities and ingredients for this are all over the place in online recipes.  It's one of those "This is how we made it at my home" things.  This version has a nice mellow-sweet flavor to it, so I've stuck with it.
> 
> 2-Note the substitute for the cardamom pods.  The pods are strong enough to ruin it unless you use only 1/2 the amount or less.  I bought some and don't use them.  It's too strong for my taste.  I just use ground.


Thank you for giving me the flavorings! I won't use the cinnamon and will reduce the cloves, but everything else sound great! I haven't had coffee with cardamom pod in ages, so I may order from https://www.myspicesage.com/   I like cardamom


----------



## RadishRose

In The Sticks said:


> I've posted this before I believe, but they're so daggone pretty...
> 
> View attachment 105924
> 
> Ethiopian Clarified Butter on left/Ghee in middle/Clarified Garlic Butter on the right.
> 
> I buy Amish butter (1 kilo pak) and generally do these all at the same time.


Wow, They look great. I'm inspired....hope it lasts. I do like to play with food still.


----------



## In The Sticks

RadishRose said:


> Thank you for giving me the flavorings! I won't use the cinnamon and will reduce the cloves, but everything else sound great! I haven't had coffee with cardamom pod in ages, so I may order from https://www.myspicesage.com/   I like cardamom


You're very welcome.  I like cardamom in addition to/instead of cinnamon in some baking.

So what is cardamom coffee?  I have the white pods and the black pods.  I got the white ones at Kroeger, and the black ones on line.


----------



## In The Sticks

RadishRose said:


> Wow, They look great. I'm inspired....hope it lasts. I do like to play with food still.


The good thing about this stuff is it keeps forever.

I keep the ghee out on the counter, and the other two in the fridge.
I discovered ghee about 5-6 years ago.  Wish I had found it sooner.


----------



## RadishRose

In The Sticks said:


> So what is cardamom coffee? I have the white pods and the black pods. I got the white ones at Kroeger, and the black ones on line.


With Turkish coffee, they sometimes put a white or light greenish cardamom pod in it. Served in a demitasse cup.






 I've never made it myself but was served it many times as a guest. I had to put a bit of extra sugar in it.

https://www.thespruceeats.com/turkish-coffee-recipe-2355497


----------



## RadishRose

G'nite


----------



## In The Sticks

Chinese carry out for dinner!!!

The first restaurant food I've had since El DÍa de la Corona.

Hot & sour soup
Fried wontons
Crispy sesame beef
Mixed veggies
White rice
Fortune cookie
Fudgesicle


----------



## C'est Moi

Spinach and mushroom white pizza; beer.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Broccoli rice casserole, macaroni & cheese.....and cinnamon crumb cake.


----------



## RadishRose

Brunch was a tomato sandwich on toast w/mayo and a hard boiled egg.

Supper was homemade chicken noodle soup, blueberries and a cara-cara orange
for a snack.

Oh, alright! 3 squares of milk chocolate too! (small)


----------



## In The Sticks

Leftover Chinese.

It was not as satisfying as I had anticipated it, first or second time around.  I think they have the "B" Team in the kitchen during this stuff.  But I'm glad I made the trip to give them some business.


----------



## RadishRose

I made a chicken taco casserole

2 sm chicken breasts, cooked and shredded
Mexican spice blend, smoked paprika, cumin
sauteed chopped green pepper w/some onion
can of Mexican tomato sauce with green chiles'
half can drained black beans 
some water
sour cream in blobs
shredded cheddar
corn tortillas. 

2 layers, end with cheese
bake 350 for 25 min covered and 15 min uncovered.

It was good.


----------



## hollydolly

Last nights' dinner was... Egg fried noodles.. with chopped smoked bacon, sprouting broccoli with soy and plum sauce..


----------



## Aunt Bea

Yesterday was a Gianelli hot sausage sandwich with peppers and onions.

Why is it that they never taste as good when you make them at home?






This morning I made a little bowl of potato salad to have later with a Hofmann hot dog on a roll.

Every time I make my little two potato salad I think back to the days of peeling five or ten pounds of hot potatoes with the perspiration dripping down my nose.  The things you do for the people you love!


----------



## C'est Moi

The better half had dinner with his mom today, so I made myself some pancakes.  Excellent!!


----------



## RadishRose

Leftovers for all meals, today.

Getting ready for a square of chocolate and an orange.


----------



## Ruthanne

I had cheddar and broccoli soup with oyster crackers and plain no fat yogurt Greek with walnuts and then a knockwurst and sauerkraut and asparagus dinner.  Had a large dinner.


----------



## In The Sticks

Ruthanne said:


> I had cheddar and broccoli soup with oyster crackers and plain no fat yogurt Greek with walnuts and then a knockwurst and sauerkraut and asparagus dinner.  Had a large dinner.


Man, now I want a knockwurst and sauerkraut.  I always keep kraut on hand.

Back in the 70s I had a job running service calls in downtown DC.
There was a place called "Best of the Wurst."  Man, it was soooo good.

(Just added "knockwurst" to my grocery list.)


----------



## RadishRose

I've never eaten knockwurst.


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> I've never eaten knockwurst.


It's good.  It's like a cross between a hot dog and sausage.


----------



## In The Sticks

RadishRose said:


> I've never eaten knockwurst.


I've eaten knockwurst made at eateries, and have cooked super market bratwurst at home (boil in spices then grill.)

If you put the two in front of me, I could not tell you which was which, and the web seems to describe a distinction without a difference.  I've been disappointed with the brats I've made at home because they shrink so much.

I'll make a trip into The City this week and buy myself a quality one.  Since all of this sheltering, I've not been spending money, so I've been buying higher quality supermarket food (nice cheeses, fresh seafood, etc.)


----------



## debodun

Lunch today were pieces of boiled chicken breast and broccoli.


----------



## C'est Moi

Stir fry for dinner later.


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> Stir fry for dinner later.


You sure like to chop, don't you?


----------



## Aunt Bea

A toasted ham and cheese sandwich with a side of leftover potato salad.


----------



## RadishRose

Roasted cauliflower topped with cheese again.
Roasted salmon on the other side of the sheet pan for the final 15 minutes.


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> You sure like to chop, don't you?


Wielding knives; just one of the many services I offer.


----------



## IrisSenior

We ordered stuffed-crust pizza and stir-fries can be quite tasty.


----------



## hollydolly

I had Bacon, egg &  Cheese Quiche....I let it go cold and just had it  1/2 of it on it's own , it really was too hot today to have much of an appetite..


----------



## Ruthanne

salad consisting of spinach leaves, cauliflower, celery, broccoli, evoo and balsamic vinegar.

Cheddar and broccoli soup with oyster crackers.


----------



## In The Sticks

Shrimp flavored Ramen noodles (first time I've ever eaten these, got 12 free from Walmart)

Added:
fresh shrimp & shells
broccoli
peanut butter

It's surprisingly good.

@RadishRose Thanks for the tips!


----------



## grannyjo

Making battered pork and sweet and sour sauce for lunch today.  Got the pork marinating in soy and garlic at the moment.

I'll have that with some of my home made fried rice.


----------



## hollydolly

*Tonight I just had crab sticks on toast.... *


----------



## Aunt Bea

A couple of Buffalo-style chicken tenders and the last of the potato salad.


----------



## Ruthanne

Right now I'm putting a casserole in the oven:  Meatless Italian Sausage made with soy protein.  I cut each in half and put them all on top of kidney beans, and asparagus.  Then I poured a sauce made of cheddar and broccoli soup and some added water.


----------



## In The Sticks

Ruthanne said:


> Right now I'm putting a casserole in the oven:  Meatless Italian Sausage made with soy protein.  I cut each in half and put them all on top of kidney beans, and asparagus.  Then I poured a sauce made of cheddar and broccoli soup and some added water.


_That's_ an interesting combination I would never have thought of.


----------



## RadishRose

As if I didn't had enough fish (salmon) last night and again this morning, for supper I made a tuna sandwich for supper!

 Am now enjoying an orange. These cara-cara oranges are unlike anything I've even eaten before.


----------



## Ruthanne

In The Sticks said:


> _That's_ an interesting combination I would never have thought of.


I just had some of it and it was good, like an Italian Sausage soup!


----------



## Ruthanne

Ruthanne said:


> I just had some of it and it was good, like an Italian Sausage soup!


@In The Sticks I forgot to say that I had some oyster crackers in it, too.  Filling.  The batch I made will last for days.


----------



## In The Sticks

Ruthanne said:


> @In The Sticks I forgot to say that I had some oyster crackers in it, too.  Filling.  The batch I made will last for days.


It just sounds so weird.  Kidney beans + asparagus.

I'd go look for recipes that use those ingredients, bit I'm likely to find something that looks good.
I've accumulated more recipes that I could ever hope to make in a dozen lifetimes.


----------



## Ruthanne

In The Sticks said:


> It just sounds so weird.  Kidney beans + asparagus.
> 
> I'd go look for recipes that use those ingredients, bit I'm likely to find something that looks good.
> I've accumulated more recipes that I could ever hope to make in a dozen lifetimes.


I know it's a strange combination but I had a taste for all those things so I put them all together.  Turned out to be really tasty.


----------



## In The Sticks

Ruthanne said:


> I know it's a strange combination but I had a taste for all those things so I put them all together.  Turned out to be really tasty.


I just went to AllRecipes.com

You are not alone in your love of those ingredients.

And I found a recipe for an interesting Mexican side dish with those ingredients, plus cauliflower, celery, hazelnuts and spices.  Then I stopped reading.

dammit.  No mas.


----------



## Ruthanne

Salad of spinach and cauliflower with evoo and balsamic vinegar, baked breaded fish with tartar sauce.


----------



## Pecos

The word just came up the stairway that we are having salad tonight.
It has been a hot humid day, and a good salad works for me.


----------



## RadishRose

I'm not sure yet. It will involve a salad.

Maybe I'll thaw some homemade pasta sauce and make some shape of pasta, even tho' I vowed to stop eating carbs at night.


----------



## RadishRose

Here's a handy tool.  You put in the ingredients you want to use and it gives you recipe ideas.

https://www.supercook.com/#/recipes


----------



## Aunt Bea

Not sure.

The easy choices are a tuna melt, a bowl of Cheerios, Celeste pizza for one, or a hot dog.


----------



## debodun

Probably a chef's salad. After that rich lunch of waffles, apples and ice cream, I need something light.


----------



## Lakeland living

Dinner, bbq'd turkey sandwhich, on home made bread. Nice glass of red wine.   A nice of not a dry day with more to normal temperatures.  A nice day..


----------



## debodun

I did make a meatless chef's salad - equal parts of butter lettuce mix, spring mix, sliced grape tomatoes, sliced boiled egg, provelone cheese & honey mustard dressing.


----------



## Lee

For lunch I saw the Wendy's sign for 99 cent Frostys, U turn to the drive thru, so that and a couple of potato chips was lunch.... now that's what I call a bargain lunch.

Got a roast chicken with veggies for dinner tonight, and a Pork Tenderloin and scalloped potatoes in there too for tomorrow.


----------



## C'est Moi

Loaded nachos and beer.


----------



## hollydolly

I had  a slice of Quiche again... just don't feel like eating much in the heat..


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cold cuts, cheese, and a handful of peppered pistachio nuts.


----------



## RadishRose

A bowl of oatmeal.


----------



## Pecos

Ground buffalo hamburgers and cold potato salad.


----------



## Ruthanne

I made a batch of chili last night for dinner and it had sweet peppers, celery, ground turkey, low-sodium V8, chili spice mix.  I had oyster crackers with it.


----------



## jujube

Meatloaf, mashed taters, succotash, and hot biscuits tonight!  My arteries may be clapping shut but I'll die with a smile on my face.


----------



## RadishRose

jujube said:


> Meatloaf, mashed taters, succotash, and hot biscuits tonight!  My arteries may be clapping shut but I'll die with a smile on my face.


----------



## RadishRose

I don't know. 

I had a brunch of 2 slices Italian bread toasted- one topped with half an avocado, the other with sliced tomatoes and some bleu cheese.

I'll think of something later.


----------



## C'est Moi

It's overcast and kind of cool-ish today, so I have a pot of chicken taco soup simmering.  Soup weather is wrapping up until fall.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Crack Slaw


----------



## Pecos

Aunt Bea said:


> Crack Slaw


Now I am curious, what is Crack Slaw?


----------



## Marie5656

*Just finished eating a chicken stir fry with some (store bought) orange sauce.  Turned out well.

*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pecos said:


> Now I am curious, what is Crack Slaw?


It's a sort of low carb take on fried rice or stirfry.

I make it with a half-pound of spicy breakfast sausage, onion, bell pepper, garlic, celery, carrots, and a 14-ounce bag of shredded cabbage seasoned with salt, pepper, poultry seasoning and a packet of chicken or beef flavored GOYA bouillon powder.

When the meat and vegetables are cooked I add a sauce/slurry made with 2 teaspoons of corn starch, 3 tablespoons of soy sauce, 1 tablespoon of toasted sesame oil, and a heaping teaspoon of hot garlic chili paste.  Stir and cook for an additional 2-3 minutes until the mixture thickens and the coating takes on a shine.

Sometimes I swap out the sausage for other ground meats and sometimes I swap out the cabbage for riced cauliflower or drained and rinsed sauerkraut.  Adding a few sliced mushrooms won't hurt  Use what you have on hand.

It's different every time I make it but it's always good.

If you do a little googling you will see many variations.


----------



## Pecos

Aunt Bea said:


> It's a sort of low carb take on fried rice or stirfry.
> 
> I make it with a half-pound of spicy breakfast sausage, onion, bell pepper, garlic, celery, carrots, and a 14-ounce bag of shredded cabbage seasoned with salt, pepper, poultry seasoning and a packet of chicken or beef flavored GOYA bouillon powder.
> 
> When the meat and vegetables are cooked I add a sauce/slurry made with 2 teaspoons of corn starch, 3 tablespoons of soy sauce, 1 tablespoon of toasted sesame oil, and a heaping teaspoon of hot garlic chili paste.  Stir and cook for an additional 2-3 minutes until the mixture thickens and the coating takes on a shine.
> 
> Sometimes I swap out the sausage for other ground meats and sometimes I swap out the cabbage for riced cauliflower or drained and rinsed sauerkraut.  Adding a few sliced mushrooms won't hurt  Use what you have on hand.
> 
> It's different every time I make it but it's always good.
> 
> If you do a little googling you will see many variations.


Thank You!


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Bea said:


> Crack Slaw


@Aunt Bea Never mind, I see you already explained that to someone.


----------



## hollydolly

*Tonight I had yummy lasagne , and  buttered sprouts *


----------



## Ruthanne

Salad consisting of broccoli, cauliflower and spinach with evoo and balsamic vinegar.  Griller on toast with cream cheese and onion.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ravioli and parmesan cheese


----------



## win231

I haven't felt good all day today.  Tired, weak, a headache & had a little temp - 99.8 which went back to normal after a few hours.
I did have to sit in CVS around several sick people for an hour.  One-Day Corona?
The only time I don't want to eat is when I have any fever; even a slight one.  So, I only ate half an apple & a handful of Hazelnuts which I shared with the baby Opossum that visits every night.


----------



## Ceege

I have a Opossum who visits every night.  I've been putting out some cat food for her over the winter.  They are good to have around your property as they eat ticks and mice. 
As far as food goes, I eat yogurt for breakfast and before I go to bed.  In between is a mixed bag. Some take-out, Kind Bars, prepared frozen dinners (Stoffers & Boston Market).  I cook now and then, but it seems to be more _then_ than _now_.


----------



## Pappy

Last night we had chicken strips and a big salad with spicy Italian dressing. Orange Gatorade and a dish of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Camper6

There must be something missing in my diet because lately I have been craving sardines.
So I have been making sardine sandwiches on a crusty Kaiser bun.  I add chopped up onions and a bit of oil and vinegar to make a paste.  I suppose they are rich in calcium. I have them for lunch.
In Canada we get the Brunswick sardines. A nice change from cold cuts.


----------



## grannyjo

I'll be having lobster mornay for my main meal.

My mowing man brought me a lobster he had caught.  I've cooked it,  just need to make the mornay sauce now.


----------



## RadishRose

I had a burger and some potato salad.


----------



## C'est Moi

Grilled steak, baked potato, sauteed green beans.


----------



## Ruthanne

Breaded baked cod fillets with tarter sauce and  maybe a salad if I get around to it.


----------



## hollydolly

C'est Moi said:


> Grilled steak, baked potato, sauteed green beans.


 I was going to have steak tonight, then it was so hot I couldn't be bothered,  but tomorrow the temps are going to drop significantly for a few days so I'll have it then...


----------



## Lashann

Dinner tonight was a spinach salad with some meatloaf.


----------



## Lizzie00

Camper6 said:


> There must be something missing in my diet because lately I have been craving sardines.


Ouch! lol lol.


----------



## Lizzie00

I on the other hand am quite the sophisticated menu planner - tonight i enjoyed leftover navy beans and ham - loved em as a kid and love em to this day.


----------



## Pecos

Lizzie00 said:


> I on the other hand am quite the sophisticated menu planner - tonight i enjoyed leftover navy beans and ham - loved em as a kid and love em to this day.


Navy beans and ham, ..... Now you are speaking directly to my taste buds.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm making a small pot of green beans with mushrooms, onion, garlic, new potatoes, and ham seasoned with hot pepper flakes.

Sort of a summertime version of a boiled dinner.

I'll freeze the seasoned liquid and add it to the soup pot or use it in the next pot of green beans.


----------



## C'est Moi

Sauteed chicken breast, corn on the cob, chopped salad, and German dark bread.


----------



## Ruthanne

Albacore tuna sandwich for lunch


----------



## hollydolly

*Last night I had rump steak & mushrooms... *

*Tonight I had King prawns ,Scallops and spinach  in a lobster cream  sauce...*


----------



## Ruthanne

For dinner tonight I had a Protein Drink with 30 g of protein in it and am waiting for my baked sweet potato to finish baking now.  I will have a little butter in it.


----------



## RadishRose

Chicken tenders, spinach with small pasta, butter and grated cheese.


----------



## Ruthanne

I had more for dinner...also a cheddar brat _without_ the bread!  Really wanted the bread but I already hit my carb limit with the sweet potato!


----------



## Aunt Bea

A turkey sausage patty with peppers onions and cheese on a slice of bread.

A scoop of ice-cold cottage cheese and a pineapple tidbit snack cup for a snack.


----------



## RadishRose

tuna salad sandwich


----------



## Pecos

RadishRose said:


> tuna salad sandwich


Same here, tuna salad sandwiches work well with hot weather. Throw in some cold potato salad and superb red watermelon for dessert and I was "all in."


----------



## Aunt Bea

The pièce de résistance will be a dish of SF red Jello topped with light whipped cream from a can!


----------



## C'est Moi

I had a ham sandwich on wheat bread.   The other half had buffalo wings, fries, and cole slaw.


----------



## Ruthanne

Griller with a big slice of tomato and mayonnaise on a slice of Dave's Killer 21 grain and seed bread


----------



## applecruncher

RadishRose said:


> tuna salad sandwich


Me too. Also a green salad; needed to use up some lettuce, carrots, tomato.


----------



## Ruthanne

I had a really later dinner of battered baked fish and a salad.


----------



## hollydolly

*For lunch I had Blini's topped with smoked trout and Taramasalata *

*Tonight I had just a can of pre - shelled  Mejilones  in natural juice ( no oil) ..*


----------



## applecruncher

Lunch - Vegetable soup

Dinner will be a pepperoni calzone I've had in freezer

Peach cobbler with a scoop of vanilla ice cream


----------



## Aunt Bea

Celeste pizza for one and a diet soda.

I need to dream up a side but the low carb choices are not very exciting.


----------



## Liberty

Just made potato salad for cold turkey, bacon & cheese sandwiches for dinner.  Lets see, just put potatoes, eggs, mustard, mayo, pickle juice, cider vinegar, sweetener, celery seed, red onions in the potato salad - what do you guys put in yours?


----------



## treeguy64

Lunch: Two injeras wrapped around two dolmas, lettuce, tomatoes, onions, black olives, hummus, vegan feta.


----------



## Aunt Bea

For potato salad, I peel the potatoes while they are still too hot to handle and give them a splash of apple cider vinegar along with a good shake of salt and black pepper.  I mix chopped hard-boiled eggs with finely chopped celery, green or red bell pepper and onion with Hellmann's mayonnaise, and then add the hot potatoes.  If I have it I add a dollop of sour cream to the mayonnaise.  The most difficult thing for me is getting the seasoning right when the potato salad is still warm.  Potato salad needs a fair amount of salt and it doesn't taste right to me if the salad is added after the salad has been chilled.


----------



## Tommy

Aunt Bea said:


> Celeste pizza for one and a diet soda.  I need to dream up a side but the low carb choices are not very exciting.


For future reference, I find a salad of baby spinach and sliced baby bella mushrooms with a drizzle of balsamic vinegar goes well with pizza.


----------



## Ruthanne

lunch:  sharp cheddar and tomato on multigrain toast slice and mayo; bowl of veggie soup with some oyster crackers.


----------



## C'est Moi

Beef fajitas.


----------



## Pinky

Stroganoff made with chicken rather than beef. Used "no yolk" egg noodles, and low-fat sour cream as well as mushrooms/onions. Hubby really enjoyed it


----------



## Aunt Bea

It's cool here so I made another batch of crack slaw.


----------



## Ruthanne

dinner:  griller on multigrain with a little cream cheese and sweet pickles.


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> I think I'm going to buy this one when mine finally craps out.   QVC has the same dimensions as Amazon but the goofball in the video gets it wrong.  https://www.qvc.com/.product.K374805.html?cm_mmc=YT-_-AU-_-20181029_id:1s7S68CuI4Q-_-KIT_SKNNBR_K374805_cp:ONAIR&cvosrc=social+network.youtube-au.KIT_sknnbr_K374805_onair


Just to circle back...

I just ordered the Breville oven/dehydrator/air fryer/ from Amazon.  I hesitated because there are some number of reviews (Amazon and elsewhere) saying the electronics died and the door glass shatters.  One guy's video says Breville inferred a bad run of glass from their sub, but I've seen a couple of complaints that look like they bought theirs more recently than his vid.  It's got a 2 year warranty, and Breville seems to have helped most people, so I'll roll the dice.

I'm gonna lop off the top shelf of the appliance stand that I made.  I was gonna reconfigure shelves, or buy a smaller microwave to free up the large cubby, but this unit really needs head space...I'm not gonna take risks with it (damage from overheating or causing a fire.)  It will look fine, I'll hang my wok on the wall alongside the displayed steamer baskets.

No one has the extra air fryer/dehydrator baskets in stock...you can use up to 4 at a time and it comes with just one.  I put in a "Remind Me When In Stock" request at Breville.  Williams-Sonoma is quoting an August delivery date.

Also bought a pizza stone and the pizza crisper.  I order the oven liner, but one woman commented that her toast did not brown properly with a liner in this oven.  Breville confirmed that reflective heat was required to brown the bottom.  She removed the liner, and her toast browned fine.  Just thought I'd mention it.

So it should arrive Monday!!!  I can't wait.  I got wings in the freezer I may air fry.  And I want to try my hand at soaking/dehydrating almonds before coating them in chocolate.

I love new kitchen toys...


----------



## RadishRose

In The Sticks said:


> Just to circle back...
> 
> I just ordered the Breville oven/dehydrator/air fryer/ from Amazon.  I hesitated because there are some number of reviews (Amazon and elsewhere) saying the electronics died and the door glass shatters.  One guy's video says Breville inferred a bad run of glass from their sub, but I've seen a couple of complaints that look like they bought theirs more recently than his vid.  It's got a 2 year warranty, and Breville seems to have helped most people, so I'll roll the dice.
> 
> I'm gonna lop off the top shelf of the appliance stand that I made.  I was gonna reconfigure shelves, or buy a smaller microwave to free up the large cubby, but this unit really needs head space...I'm not gonna take risks with it (damage from overheating or causing a fire.)  It will look fine, I'll hang my wok on the wall alongside the displayed steamer baskets.
> 
> No one has the extra air fryer/dehydrator baskets in stock...you can use up to 4 at a time and it comes with just one.  I put in a "Remind Me When In Stock" request at Breville.  Williams-Sonoma is quoting an August delivery date.
> 
> Also bought a pizza stone and the pizza crisper.  I order the oven liner, but one woman commented that her toast did not brown properly with a liner in this oven.  Breville confirmed that reflective heat was required to brown the bottom.  She removed the liner, and her toast browned fine.  Just thought I'd mention it.
> 
> So it should arrive Monday!!!  I can't wait.  I got wings in the freezer I may air fry.  And I want to try my hand at soaking/dehydrating almonds before coating them in chocolate.
> 
> I love new kitchen toys...


I'm excited for you!


----------



## Gardenlover

Aunt Bea said:


> It's cool here so I made another batch of crack slaw.


Is that slaw with a little crack thrown in?


----------



## In The Sticks

RadishRose said:


> I'm excited for you!


Thanks!

I've got that crappy Black & Decker toaster oven with the manual dial timer that I've used to roast chicken thighs and make great crab-stuffed rockfish, and it doesn't make toast worth a darn!!!  I gotta manually flip the bread a couple of times.  I'll have to find it a happy new home.


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> Just to circle back...
> 
> I just ordered the Breville oven/dehydrator/air fryer/ from Amazon.  I hesitated because there are some number of reviews (Amazon and elsewhere) saying the electronics died and the door glass shatters.  One guy's video says Breville inferred a bad run of glass from their sub, but I've seen a couple of complaints that look like they bought theirs more recently than his vid.  It's got a 2 year warranty, and Breville seems to have helped most people, so I'll roll the dice.
> 
> I'm gonna lop off the top shelf of the appliance stand that I made.  I was gonna reconfigure shelves, or buy a smaller microwave to free up the large cubby, but this unit really needs head space...I'm not gonna take risks with it (damage from overheating or causing a fire.)  It will look fine, I'll hang my wok on the wall alongside the displayed steamer baskets.
> 
> No one has the extra air fryer/dehydrator baskets in stock...you can use up to 4 at a time and it comes with just one.  I put in a "Remind Me When In Stock" request at Breville.  Williams-Sonoma is quoting an August delivery date.
> 
> Also bought a pizza stone and the pizza crisper.  I order the oven liner, but one woman commented that her toast did not brown properly with a liner in this oven.  Breville confirmed that reflective heat was required to brown the bottom.  She removed the liner, and her toast browned fine.  Just thought I'd mention it.
> 
> So it should arrive Monday!!!  I can't wait.  I got wings in the freezer I may air fry.  And I want to try my hand at soaking/dehydrating almonds before coating them in chocolate.
> 
> I love new kitchen toys...


Yippee!!   I hope you like it as much as I like mine.  I haven't had any problem with things not toasting with the liner, but my oven is not that model.  I seldom use it to make toast because I have a regular toaster.  The liner saves a lot of cleanup time.


----------



## hollydolly

Last night I had an italian style thin Margherita Pizza...  with loads of Buffalo Mozzarella


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> Yippee!!   I hope you like it as much as I like mine.  I haven't had any problem with things not toasting with the liner, but my oven is not that model.  I seldom use it to make toast because I have a regular toaster.  The liner saves a lot of cleanup time.


This is a relatively new model with its own attendant issues.  Interesting you have not had issues with yours, because one of the "features" on this one is the inclusion of a fan specifically to cool the electronics so they last longer [it's inferred "longer than prior models"].


----------



## hollydolly

*I'm just baking a large spud, and will have lots of butter, and Tuna Mayo in it when it's ready... 

For lunch I had melon slices... *


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> This is a relatively new model with its own attendant issues.  Interesting you have not had issues with yours, because one of the "features" on this one is the inclusion of a fan specifically to cool the electronics so they last longer [it's inferred "longer than prior models"].


My oven is 5 or 6 years old now and I use it every single day for one thing or another.  I'll be waiting on your impressions and review of the upgraded model.  JMHO, but those fryer baskets look like they will be a PITA to clean.  I have a couple of *these *that are good quality for "toaster oven" accessories; I use the rack for things I want to crisp up. You'll have to post a picture of your new setup when you get things arranged.


----------



## C'est Moi

I took some left-over pulled pork out of the freezer to thaw.  We'll be having pulled pork BBQ sandwiches, cole slaw, and potato chips for dinner.


----------



## RadishRose

Baked split chicken breasts, and something else, not sure yet. Maybe broccoli and garlic toast.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Just got back from grocery store.... Boar's Head Low Sodium Turkey, mozzarella cheese on Gluten Free 7-Sprouted bread with raw broccoli, carrots and ranch dip.


----------



## In The Sticks

Back to my Breville...

I received it today, unpacked it, put it on the shelf, opened the door, and saw a broken top heating element hanging down into the oven. 

This direct-shipped from an Amazon seller so I called them up, hoping I could just return the oven and not have to try to fit all the accessories back into the box.  We tried, but no such luck.  You gotta follow the Amazon process.  The seller is Metro Kitchen out of Atlanta...very nice people.

Metro Kitchen told me that just out of their business, they sold nearly 30 of these ovens over the weekend!!!  Apparently this is a very popular item.  Breville is behind on manufacturing and the next manufacturing run is not due for months.  Metro only had 3 left in stock.  (Breville is also 60-90 days backordered on fryer/dehydrator racks.)  So rather than put myself at Amazon order-processing risk, I placed my replacement order with Metro while the guy was on the phone so he could snag one for me.

I also received my pizza stone, perforated pizza sheet and oven liner for it today.  Now I just need the darned oven.  *sigh*


----------



## JaniceM

In The Sticks said:


> Back to my Breville...
> 
> I received it today, unpacked it, put it on the shelf, opened the door, and saw a broken top heating element hanging down into the oven.
> 
> This direct-shipped from an Amazon seller so I called them up, hoping I could just return the oven and not have to try to fit all the accessories back into the box.  We tried, but no such luck.  You gotta follow the Amazon process.  The seller is Metro Kitchen out of Atlanta...very nice people.
> 
> Metro Kitchen told me that just out of their business, they sold nearly 30 of these ovens over the weekend!!!  Apparently this is a very popular item.  Breville is behind on manufacturing and the next manufacturing run is not due for months.  Metro only had 3 left in stock.  (Breville is also 60-90 days backordered on fryer/dehydrator racks.)  So rather than put myself at Amazon order-processing risk, I placed my replacement order with Metro while the guy was on the phone so he could snag one for me.
> 
> I also received my pizza stone, perforated pizza sheet and oven liner for it today.  Now I just need the darned oven.  *sigh*


Wellll, you could pretend you're in this area, and grab a Jack's frozen pizza and a Mountain Dew from a local store...


----------



## JaniceM

I hadn't had yogurt in awhile, so I had two for lunch-  orange cream and strawberry-banana.  
Not sure about dinner yet.


----------



## In The Sticks

JaniceM said:


> Wellll, you could pretend you're in this area, and grab a Jack's frozen pizza and a Mountain Dew from a local store...


If it's real sugar Mountain Dew, I'm on my way, baby!


----------



## Pinky

Falafel & salad in a pita for an early dinner. It's always delicious! This time, I didn't add the tahini sauce, and still enjoyed it - maybe even better, plain. Definitely less messy.


----------



## Lakeland living

Tonight, fresh ground beef made into burgers. Some prime rib stuff that was in the freezer as steak.  Some slaw, a nice ice cold shot of vodka would have been nice for a  change.  Some wine later maybe.


----------



## In The Sticks

Lakeland living said:


> Tonight, fresh ground beef made into burgers. Some prime rib stuff that was in the freezer as steak.  Some slaw, a nice ice cold shot of vodka would have been nice for a  change.  Some wine later maybe.


I have a stand mixer with the meat grinding attachment and have ground my own chuck roast for burgers.  As you know, it's like anything else you make fresh...it tastes just so much better.  I forget what I added to get the fat content up.

Regarding that cold shot of vodka, when I was drinking, I used to keep a bottle of Seagram's gin in the freezer.  "For Emergency Use Only."  Every day was a crisis


----------



## Lakeland living

In The Sticks said:


> I have a stand mixer with the meat grinding attachment and have ground my own chuck roast for burgers.  As you know, it's like anything else you make fresh...it tastes just so much better.  I forget what I added to get the fat content up.
> 
> Regarding that cold shot of vodka, when I was drinking, I used to keep a bottle of Seagram's gin in the freezer.  "For Emergency Use Only."  Every day was a crisis


 I don't drink a lot,  an ounce of Vodka or Crown Royal helps the digestion and helps the system.  Both are in the fridge or freezer depending on the openings   lol
     Have you tried the chicken breast burgers? I just did some turkey meat that was incredible.
    I


----------



## In The Sticks

Lakeland living said:


> I don't drink a lot,  an ounce of Vodka or Crown Royal helps the digestion and helps the system.  Both are in the fridge or freezer depending on the openings   lol
> Have you tried the chicken breast burgers? I just did some turkey meat that was incredible.
> I


Never tried the chicken or turkey burgers.  I'll have to give it a shot.  I've got some boneless breasts in the freezer.  It seems that whenever I do chicken parts for dinner, it's always thighs, so the breast meat just lingers.

I keep telling myself I gotta change my diet, but then I see grass-fed beef being marked way down and next thing I know I've grilled another batch of burgers.  I don't eat a lot of red meat (maybe 1-2 burgers a week and 1 steak a month), but every little bit helps.

Regarding Crown Royal: I used to have my own collection of those purple cloth bags.  I wish I could stop at one.


----------



## Lakeland living

Working on slowing down the red meat here too. Those sales are really hard to ignore. Today I was splitting wood so a nice treat. As a matter of fact, I have a glass of Crown at my elbow right now. Life is good, even these days. Last week a rib steak, no need for a knife.
  Yes I admit it, I am a carnivore.....lol


----------



## In The Sticks

Lakeland living said:


> Working on slowing down the red meat here too. Those sales are really hard to ignore. Today I was splitting wood so a nice treat. As a matter of fact, I have a glass of Crown at my elbow right now. Life is good, even these days. Last week a rib steak, no need for a knife.
> Yes I admit it, I am a carnivore.....lol


I tell you what I discovered last year...Cowboy Cut Ribeye steak, about 1 1/2" thick.  I salt it and let it sit overnight uncovered in the fridge on a cake cooling rack to "dry age."  I forget what the grilling process is, with the thing being frequently turned so the heat radiates inward from both sides.  Man, is it good!

When I made my latest batch of grass-fed burgers the other day, I had one for dinner with sauteed mushrooms, grilled onions and blue cheese on it with a side of pan-fried potatoes (and a salad.)  Just so, so good.


----------



## Lakeland living

In The Sticks said:


> I tell you what I discovered last year...Cowboy Cut Ribeye steak, about 1 1/2" thick.  I salt it and let it sit overnight uncovered in the fridge on a cake cooling rack to "dry age."  I forget what the grilling process is, with the thing being frequently turned so the heat radiates inward from both sides.  Man, is it good!
> 
> When I made my latest batch of grass-fed burgers the other day, I had one for dinner with sauteed mushrooms, grilled onions and blue cheese on it with a side of pan-fried potatoes (and a salad.)  Just so, so good.


Sauteed onions and mushrooms are added to whatever I am cooking most of the time.  Interesting way to prepare a steak, might try that one day.


----------



## JaniceM

A protein-packed late lunch:  scrambled eggs with cheese, and a Luna bar.


----------



## JaniceM

In The Sticks said:


> If it's real sugar Mountain Dew, I'm on my way, baby!


I tried it once, not long ago.  Reminded me of something I'd use to clean the windows.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had Lasagne ... I was going to have Lamb chops but I couldn't be bothered to cook after a day working in the garden . Easier to just put a Lasgane into the oven  from the freezer..


----------



## Aunt Bea

Melted cheddar on a toasted English muffin with a side of marinated cucumber, tomato, onion, and garlic.


----------



## In The Sticks

JaniceM said:


> I tried it once, not long ago.  Reminded me of something I'd use to clean the windows.


I discovered Mountain Dew when we moved to Virginia in 1963 and would vacation at a campground outside of Ocean City MD.  They had it in a vending machine there.  I drank tons of it because the water was so darned soft I refused to drink it.  All that Mountain Dew couldn't have been good for me.  I got kidney stones in my adult years, I'm surprised they didn't look like jade.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had a rare rump steak, Baked potato with butter, and Asparagus


----------



## PamfromTx

Well, does the fact that I've gained 100 pounds tell you anything?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Melted cheddar cheese on a multigrain Wasa crispbread, marinated tomato salad, and a handful of pistachios roasted in the shell with salt and black pepper.


----------



## In The Sticks

*Breville Oven Update*

So I dropped the damaged over off at the UPS Store yesterday and got my replacement via UPS today.  Everything seems to be OK with this one.  I've already done the inaugural "burn off the newness" drill.

Now I have to wade through the manual!!!  This is killing me.  Last year, I bought a new car with the computerized entertainment/navigation/communication system and that manual is 701 pages long!!!  I've yet to read the entire thing.  This one's manual is shorter, but the oven has 8 rack positions, 13 different settings, and 9 knobs & buttons on it!!!  (This is why I kept that cheap Black & Decker for so long and used an external kitchen timer to tell me when to turn the thing off.)

The only "bad" thing I've noticed is that I have this on the top shelf of a stand so that the LCD Screen is just above eye level.  At that angle, the display is not readable.  I have to stand off to the side or slightly on tip-toes in order to look at it straight-on.  It's not that big off a deal, and there's not much I can do about it.  For safety's sake, this needs to be on the top shelf with nothing above it.


----------



## In The Sticks

hollydolly said:


> Tonight I had Lasagne ... I was going to have Lamb chops but I couldn't be bothered to cook after a day working in the garden . Easier to just put a Lasgane into the oven  from the freezer..


I bought some lamb chops on sale a while ago and really enjoyed the change of pace.  I've made them maybe 3-4 times since then, and also tried veal for the first time.  They both make a nice change from the routine.  You just gotta remember to leave enough time to marinate them properly.


----------



## RadishRose

I made that crack-slaw stuff but with chicken. Would have been darn good, but I put too much salt in it, forgetting the soy sauce is salty. I didn't really need sesame seeds as my sesame oil was from toasted.

This is so versatile. Next time I'll add some chopped broccoli florets or even cauliflower.


----------



## RadishRose

In The Sticks said:


> I bought some lamb chops on sale a while ago and really enjoyed the change of pace.  I've made them maybe 3-4 times since then, and also tried veal for the first time.  They both make a nice change from the routine.  You just gotta remember to leave enough time to marinate them properly.


I've never marinated center cut lamb chops. Just broiled them; they are so tender.
I've only eaten veal in restaurants, but no longer.


----------



## PamfromTx

pamelasmithwick said:


> Well, does the fact that I've gained 100 pounds tell you anything?


Just kidding!!!


----------



## C'est Moi

hollydolly said:


> Tonight I had a *rare rump *steak, Baked potato with butter, and Asparagus


OK, aren't you the one who made fun of my butt rub????


----------



## C'est Moi

In The Sticks said:


> *Breville Oven Update*
> 
> So I dropped the damaged over off at the UPS Store yesterday and got my replacement via UPS today.  Everything seems to be OK with this one.  I've already done the inaugural "burn off the newness" drill.
> 
> Now I have to wade through the manual!!!  This is killing me.  Last year, I bought a new car with the computerized entertainment/navigation/communication system and that manual is 701 pages long!!!  I've yet to read the entire thing.  This one's manual is shorter, but the oven has 8 rack positions, 13 different settings, and 9 knobs & buttons on it!!!  (This is why I kept that cheap Black & Decker for so long and used an external kitchen timer to tell me when to turn the thing off.)
> 
> The only "bad" thing I've noticed is that I have this on the top shelf of a stand so that the LCD Screen is just above eye level.  At that angle, the display is not readable.  I have to stand off to the side or slightly on tip-toes in order to look at it straight-on.  It's not that big off a deal, and there's not much I can do about it.  For safety's sake, this needs to be on the top shelf with nothing above it.


Hmmm, I've seen this story elsewhere.


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> Hmmm, I've seen this story elsewhere.


It was a Walton's episode.

Right after they paid off the radio, they bought a Breville.


----------



## In The Sticks

RadishRose said:


> I've never marinated center cut lamb chops. Just broiled them; they are so tender.
> I've only eaten veal in restaurants, but no longer.


Other than roasted with mint jelly (35 years ago), the only way I've done lamb is in a marinade of olive oil, garlic, lemon juice, thyme and rosemary.  Then broiled.  It's so good I've not had a desire to otherwise experiment.

The veal I've done with cabbage, onion and apples in chicken broth & spices.  You sear the veal first then cook it in the broth & other ingredients.  Again, I've not tried it any other way.  The only veal I recall having at a restaurant has been deep-fried breaded cutlets...you know, the frozen Murry's truck stuff.


----------



## C'est Moi

Stir fry.


----------



## Aunt Bea

German bologna and American cheese on an Ole Xtreme wellness high fiber tortilla with spicy brown mustard and several glasses of iced tea.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I've never marinated center cut lamb chops. Just broiled them; they are so tender.
> I've only eaten veal in restaurants, but no longer.


 that's exactly how I had them tonight... just with peas and gravy, nothing else...


----------



## Camper6

Chicken Salad sandwich on a crusty bun.

Strawberry-rhubarb pie with pistachio ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Ruthanne

Left over baked chicken with garlic and herbs and zucchini and some tiramisu.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night was a dish of leftover cauliflower and a chocolate-coated vanilla ice cream paddle. 

Tonight is stewed zucchini with tomato, onion, garlic, and slices of Italian hot sausage topped with a sprinkle of grated cheese.


----------



## Ruthanne

2 steamed eggs with a slice of 12 grain toast.  I put pepper and garlic and herb spices on the eggs.  Not bad.


----------



## Ruthanne

my lunch was raw cauliflower, sweet peppers with evoo and balsamic vinegar and then a bean burger with cream cheese and onions on 12 grain toast.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night was a cheeseburger on a Joseph's middle east bakery mini pita and a mini diet coke.

Coming in at 50 calories each with 4 net carbs and no added sugar these mini pitas are a keeper.


----------



## In The Sticks

Last night was:

Salad
Steak
Fried egg
Mushrooms
Asparagus
Corn on the cob
Fudgesicle

I keep saying I have to eat through what I have in my freezer, but I found some sirloin hitting its Use By Date at a good price, and I didn't have to defrost them.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A bowl of marinated garbanzo bean/vegetable salad and a crunchy toasted English muffin.


----------



## hollydolly

*Tonight I had Butter chicken curry....*


----------



## RadishRose

Last night was cheese ravioli with my homemade tomato sauce w/ Italian sausage from the freezer.

Tonight will be a burger and some broccoli.


----------



## hollydolly

*I had red lentil Pasta with Cheese and chopped fried bacon mixed in*


----------



## Marie5656

*Hot day today. Had this salad for lunch. May just make another for dinner.

*


----------



## moviequeen1

For the past 2 nights my dinner has been  small potatoes,veggies and a salad
Tonight the same except couple frozen chicken paddies I'll heat up in the oven,dessert will be either strawberries or yogurt.I don't have energy to do much else


----------



## Knight

Heavy meal at lunch light meal before 6 p/m 
Timing pretty easy. Smoked leg of lamb used cherry wood chips. Corn on the cob  with the leaves on steamed in the micro wave & spicy southern style okra done in the air fryer. Strawberry shortcake for dessert.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A piece of fried chicken from the local Wegman's grocery store deli and a side of marinated cucumber onion salad with plenty of iced tea.


----------



## applecruncher

Beer battered shrimp, salad, lemonade.


----------



## RadishRose

Pan fried haddock, mixed salad and a burrata cheese. Later, some blue berries.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A hotdog and a scoop of leftover potato salad.


----------



## Ruthanne

A salad and a brat on rye.


----------



## Ferocious

*Hmmmm....I was so hungry last night..........*

*



*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ruthanne said:


> A salad and a brat on rye.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Bea said:


>


Not those kinds of brats, Aunt Bea, the wiener-like kind~


----------



## AmberTea

Through the Covid lock downs and related things, I have eaten more and am aware I made a poor choice,
In the past four months I gained 7 pounds and now am in motion of removing those pounds.

But for lunch is Cobb Salad and a small piece of warm French bread lol


----------



## C'est Moi

Cheese ravioli with marinara, garlic bread, salad.


----------



## Knight

Main meal today,
Angel hair pasta in a home made garlic tomato sauce. Cooked in the sauce chunks of left over rotisserie chick breast, sliced baby portabello mushrooms & a small amount of red pepper flakes. Served topped with fresh grated parmigiano-reggiano cheese.

salad of equal portions of red & green lettuce, baby spinach & sliced red onion. 
Dressing was home made majool fig sauce with almond pieces & pine nuts. 

Desert red rasberry buttermilk muffins. 

Broke down & opened a bottle of 2016 stags leap merlot to go with the meal


----------



## fmdog44

Bratwurst/sauerkraut and rice casserole tonight.


----------



## C'est Moi

Homemade hamburgers, baked beans, fries.   Cold beer.


----------



## PamfromTx

Homemade hamburgers and fries.


----------



## hollydolly

*Steak pie & Peas.... *


----------



## Aunt Bea

A fried chicken breast from the deli with a scoop of cottage cheese and marinated English cucumber and onion salad.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## AmberTea

Salmon casserole, Brussel sprouts, spring salad and a glass of iced tea


----------



## hollydolly

We had lunch in the sunny  pub garden today..first time out since March, and with friends from just one other household as is the rules... 

Lots of new rules in place since the pubs re-opened last weekend  ..not relaxing at all , but necessary unfortunately

I had Warm Tuna Niçoise Salad with a sourdough bun...for lunch


----------



## Aunt Bea

I made a batch of cauliflower fried rice for lunch.  It makes three generous servings so I have two small microwavable casseroles for later in the week.

Tonight will be turkey on a pita with a side of cottage cheese.


----------



## AmberTea

Just finished a slice of cinnamon toast and a scoop of cottage cheese LOL


----------



## RadishRose

Leftover pizza, water and watermelon.


----------



## Ruthanne

Turkey on rye with tomatoes and cream cheese.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Turkey on rye with tomatoes and cream cheese.


How do you serve the cream cheese?


----------



## PamfromTx

AmberTea said:


> Salmon casserole, Brussel sprouts, spring salad and a glass of iced tea


Salmon casserole sounds delish!


----------



## PamfromTx

Lots of cottage cheese was eaten today; I had a serving with sliced peaches.


----------



## Ruthanne

pamelasmithwick said:


> How do you serve the cream cheese?


I smear it on the rye toast.  It's whipped cream cheese and goes on very easily, too.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> I smear it on the rye toast.  It's whipped cream cheese and goes on very easily, too.


Makes sense now... whipped cream cheese is so yummy.  I just felt that serving from a block of cream cheese would be difficult to spread unless it was at room temp.


----------



## Ruthanne

A salad and fried ground turkey celery cauliflower in topped  with alfredo sauce and also topped with oyster crackers.


----------



## Ferocious

* Hmmm...... a roasted pterodactyl drumstick, a 25 gallon tankard of ale, and a buxom lass sat on my knee at the back of the cave......sheer heaven. *


----------



## StarSong

My wonderful daughter-in-law made some tofu gimbap yesterday and brought us a container of them.  We had an hour visit on the front lawn.  We were masked and socially distanced, but had some beer and conversational catch-up.  After they left we enjoyed the food she'd made.  ♥


----------



## Camper6

Bacon and eggs with pan fried potatoes and toasted whole wheat bread.

I have to make it myself, but that's what I order when I'm out for breakfast.

It tastes better when someone serves it to you.


----------



## hollydolly

I just had Chicken Gyoza  with hoisin & plum sauce  for lunch


----------



## Aneeda72

Squash, squash, more squash.  Squash for breakfast, squash for lunch, squash for dinner.  Oh, look, cucumbers in the garden, let’s make a salad.  Cucumbers and, Hmm, let’s see, squash.


----------



## hollydolly

Aneeda72 said:


> Squash, squash, more squash.  Squash for breakfast, squash for lunch, squash for dinner.  Oh, look, cucumbers in the garden, let’s make a salad.  Cucumbers and, Hmm, let’s see, squash.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Yesterday was Crack Slaw for lunch and a Celeste individual frozen pizza for dinner.

The squash sounds good to me!  A couple of tender little summer squash or zucchini, peeled chopped fresh tomatoes, a chopped onion, a couple of fat cloves of garlic with a good pinch of Italian seasonings all stewed together for a few minutes.


----------



## StarSong

Last night I had generous slice of birthday cake for dinner!  (Daughter's BD.)  Yummiest dinner I've had in months!    

I did need a small snack of applesauce shortly before bedtime though. 

Back to the straighter and narrower today. Sometimes I've just gotta wander from the path...


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Bea said:


> Yesterday was Crack Slaw for lunch and a Celeste individual frozen pizza for dinner.
> 
> *The squash sounds good to me!  A couple of tender little summer squash or zucchini, peeled chopped fresh tomatoes, a chopped onion, a couple of fat cloves of garlic with a good pinch of Italian seasonings all stewed together for a few minutes.*


I've got all of those ingredients in my kitchen.  I'll throw in some garbanzos to make it a meal.  Just like that, I've got lunch planned out!  Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Ferocious

*Oh, I do envy all of you rich people, with all your wonderful foods. Spare a thought for me will you, I've only got a bowl of gruel and beaker of water. *


----------



## Aneeda72

Aunt Bea said:


> Yesterday was Crack Slaw for lunch and a Celeste individual frozen pizza for dinner.
> 
> The squash sounds good to me!  A couple of tender little summer squash or zucchini, peeled chopped fresh tomatoes, a chopped onion, a couple of fat cloves of garlic with a good pinch of Italian seasonings all stewed together for a few minutes.


No garlic, stupid tummy


----------



## Aneeda72

Ferocious said:


> *Oh, I do envy all of you rich people, with all your wonderful foods. Spare a thought for me will you, I've only got a bowl of gruel and beaker of water. *


Can I mail you some squash?


----------



## Lashann

I'm trying to cut down on my carbs so I'm going to have some roasted chicken and and a large caesar salad for dinner today.


----------



## hollydolly

Lashann said:


> I'm trying to cut down on my carbs so I'm going to have some roasted chicken and and a large caesar salad for dinner today.


I just had a carb laden dinner... Meatballs, Basmati Rice, and  buttered Brussel sprouts


----------



## charry

Just eaten Kippers .....delicious.....


----------



## Aunt Bea

Too hot and muggy to cook!

Lunch was a big salad with Ken's Russian dressing and 1/2 slice of pizza from the grocery store deli.

Dinner will be a repeat of lunch.

I never thought that I would live to see the day when one slice of pizza was enough for two meals!


----------



## CindyLouWho

Red beans and rice, green leaf salad w/ feta and cherry tomatoes (evoo dressing w/ spices), piece of  dark chocolate w/ almonds for dessert.


----------



## RadishRose

I made creamy broccoli-cheddar soup. I ate 2 bowls.


----------



## Ruthanne

I had cheese ravioli with peppered marinara sauce and a slice of bread


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Baked butternut squash, French green beans, roasted cauliflower with cumin seeds, and fresh bakery bread toasted with pesto


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm going to have an old fashioned hickory smoked thick bacon and fried eggs  with toast and butter dinner tonight.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ham and cheese on 1/2 of a Joseph's Bakery pita pocket with a diet Pepsi and a pickle.

Since the original food shortages in March I've been buying these Hillshire Farms Premium Carved ham and turkey tubs. They are vacuum packed and usually have long expiration dates so I can keep them on hand for a month or more.
The price is a little high but in line with that of quality deli products.


----------



## Ruthanne

Bacon, sunny side up eggs, cheddar cheese, tomato, mayo on 12 grain toast sandwich.  Delicious but I can't do it too often.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A salad and melted cheese on half of a Joseph's Bakery pita with a glass of iced tea.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had just roast potatoes, and Broccoli Cheese ( Broccoli in 3 cheese sauce)...with beef gravy...


----------



## Pink Biz

*Hard salami and spicy mustard on French bread for lunch. Baked curry chicken breast for dinner, probably with green beans and mashed potatoes.*


----------



## RadishRose

Marinated chick pea salad with chopped tomatoes.


----------



## PamfromTx

I added cubed pieces of chicken and sliced sausage. Made cornbread to go with it.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Tonight we had broiled chicken, sweet potato salad, unsalted potato chips and a glass of cold unsweetened tea


----------



## Ruthanne

For lunch today I had a bean burger with a slice of onion on a slice of 12 grain toast that was smeared with whipped cream cheese.  It was good!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tonight will be another salad and ????.

Why is there so much salad in the world and how did it all end up in my refrigerator.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Bea said:


> Tonight will be another salad and ????.
> 
> Why is there so much salad in the world and how did it all end up in my refrigerator.


I put it there because I was becoming tired of eating so many salads~


----------



## Ruthanne

Ruthanne said:


> I put it there because I was becoming tired of eating so many salads~


Well, I'm so sorry @Aunt Bea !  Didn't mean to irk you...  ❤


----------



## RadishRose

My brunch was a half avocado on toasted Italian bread.

I took cooked, cleaned shrimp from the freezer and a small container of ramen and spinach soup to thaw. I'll make a shrimp salad sandwich to go with the soup.


----------



## hollydolly

I'm just waiting for roast chicken thighs to be ready which are in the oven .... and I'll be having it chopped up in noodles with prawns,  spinach, and broccoli..


----------



## Ruthanne

The other part of my lunch today was Greek vanilla lowfat yogurt, walnut halves and strawberries.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Today is tomato day!

I rolled out early and went to the local flea market.  My purchases included a copy of Peter Hunt's Cape Cod Cookbook a vintage ice cream scoop and three enormous beefsteak tomatoes.

So today's menu will include a bacon and tomato sandwich, tomato onion salad with garlic, oregano, and olive oil, and a small pan of stewed tomatoes that could easily morph into tomorrow's cream of tomato soup.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Aunt Bea said:


> Today is tomato day!
> 
> I rolled out early and went to the local flea market.  My purchases included a copy of Peter Hunt's Cape Cod Cookbook a vintage ice cream scoop and three enormous beefsteak tomatoes.
> 
> So today's menu will include a bacon and tomato sandwich, tomato onion salad with garlic, oregano, and olive oil, and a small pan of stewed tomatoes that could easily morph into tomorrow's cream of tomato soup.
> 
> View attachment 120398


I love Maxine. I want to be her when I grow down. She's my spirit animal!


----------



## Lashann

For lunch we decided to treat ourselves so we ate out.  I had a huge shaved roast beef sandwich on a ciabatta bun au jus along with some dill pickle and coleslaw.
Absolutely loved it and would definitely order it again!


----------



## Pecos

For dinner, marinated flank steak which I will cook on the grill while my wife makes some of her magical sauce to go with it. It comes with steamed rice and asparagus.


----------



## RadishRose

I have thawed salmon to bake on a sheet pan with broccoli and curly fries.


----------



## bowmore

WE have been picking up lunch and dinner once a week from our local gourmet restaurant. It gives Kayelle a break especially in this heat.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Slow cooker carnitas with corn tortillas, red onion, sour creme and lettuce.*


----------



## Aunt Bea

A cheeseburger on a toasted English muffin with all the trimmings and an ice-cold diet Pepsi.

_"Cheeseburger in paradise
Heaven on Earth with an onion slice ..." _- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## JaniceM

Lunch:  macaroni salad and a yogurt.  
Dinner:  unsure.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A salad and a warmed-over slice of pizza from the grocery store deli washed down with an ice-cold diet Pepsi.


----------



## Irwin

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 119898I added cubed pieces of chicken and sliced sausage. Made cornbread to go with it.



I'll need to try that.  

We're having PF Chang's Chinese food delivered in about an hour.


----------



## Ruthanne

I had a cheddar bratwurst and some pork and beans.


----------



## fmdog44

Chuck roast on the grille loaded with the taste of smoked pecan.


----------



## hollydolly

I had some tempura prawns and a plum & hoisin dip


----------



## Ruthanne

Part two of my dinner was yogurt and strawberries and walnuts.


----------



## JaniceM

I had a chicken salad sandwich..  and since it's Saturday I decided to also have a Sundae


----------



## Ruthanne

bratt and bread--exciting


----------



## RadishRose

Smoked herring, mashed potatoes, broccoli.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ham steaks, roasted potatoes, cornbread casserole; hot fudge pudding cake for dessert.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Another ham steak with a side of sweet potatoes and a small salad.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lazy cabbage rolls with a side of unsweetened applesauce.

I got the idea from a cooking forum and adapted it to what I happened to have on hand.

1 package of prepared coleslaw mix
1 can of petite diced tomatoes
1/2 pound of ground beef
1/2 of a yellow onion
2 cloves of garlic
2 dilapidated old carrots from the back of the crisper drawer
Salt and pepper along with a few dashes of this and that.

I browned the beef with the onion and garlic, added the vegetables, and simmered it for approx. 15 minutes.  Yield 3 large servings.

I think that it would be good served over a bed of white rice if you can handle the carbs.  I may swing by the market today when I'm out and pick up a bag of riced cauliflower as a low carb substitute for the rice.


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Bea said:


> 2 dilapidated old carrots from the back of the crisper drawer


Hey - I have some of those occupying the same space in my fridge and they're in exactly the same condition!

This looks quite tasty, Aunt Bea. I have all the ingredients on hand, but since my diet is whole-food-plant-based* I'll sub tofu for ground beef and serve over brown rice.

*True confession: As a remnant from the birthday party on Saturday, I've got some magnificent specialty cupcake leftovers from a local cupcake bakery. They're wrapped up in the fridge to prevent them from going stale.

Each day, hubby and I each have a half cupcake. They are decidedly NOT WFPB, but so, so yummy!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Yesterday was a pasta salad that DD made ahead on Sunday night. Today is a casserole featuring pepperoni that she made ahead last night.

However, my stomach has been unhappy since Saturday. I start to feel better for a few hours, then   again. I hope the "better for a few hours" happens at suppertime because I really like that casserole.


----------



## Ruthanne

I am baking pork and beans mixed with brown rice and topped with hot italian sausage at 325 degrees Fahrenheit for an hour.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night was a piece of fried haddock from the deli with a salad.

Tonight will be a bowl of homemade vegetable beef with barley soup and a side salad.


----------



## hollydolly

We're going out for lunch today..it's a beautiful sunny day so we can sit outside the pub... and we're taking this opportunity because we're being seriously threatened by Boris with another lockdown... ..

I'll let you know what I had for lunch  when I get back


----------



## Pappy

Ordered out at Papa John’s delivery. Had two Papadias with garlic dressing. OMG they are so darn good.


----------



## hollydolly

Today was a glorious sunny day, and we went to a favourite pub we haven't been to since before lockdown in March. Aside from the change of Entrance and Exit..(one way in one way out).. and the Track & Trace..everything went smoothly.., and in fact we were served much quicker than we would be pre covid... We sat in the rustic table  garden area , and hubs had a super  foods salad..while I couldn't possibly resist their famous  Beef roast dinner.. yorkshire pudding, veggies, and roast potatoes...yummmmy!!
I total forgot to take pics of the food..


----------



## Kayelle

@bowmore and I made a special holiday dinner last night for *Rosh Hashanah*

We prepared Potato Latkes with lox, sour cream and black caviar, along with vegetable and Matzo Ball Soup.
Traditional apple slices and honey for dessert.

Oh my, it was so tasty and Bowmore appreciated the holiday dinner so much. We had fun together in the kitchen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Happy and healthy New Year to all!!


----------



## Capt Lightning

I don't take pictures of food (unless it is exceptional and worthy of Michelin stars).  I prefer to eat it.   I've seen people taking pictures of  things I'd be embarrassed to put on a plate. 

I cooked sole stuffed with prawns and mushrooms, poached in white wine which is then thickened with cream and egg.  There goes my diet!


----------



## Kayelle

Capt Lightning said:


> I don't take pictures of food (unless it is exceptional and worthy of Michelin stars).  I prefer to eat it.   I've seen people taking pictures of  things I'd be embarrassed to put on a plate.
> 
> I cooked sole stuffed with prawns and mushrooms, poached in white wine which is then thickened with cream and egg.  There goes my diet!


Hmmmm, I hope you think the above pictures of our holiday dinner are exceptional and worthy.  

Jest joshing wit you Capt.


----------



## Pink Biz

Kayelle said:


> @bowmore and I made a special holiday dinner last night for *Rosh Hashanah*
> 
> We prepared Potato Latkes with lox, sour cream and black caviar, along with vegetable and Matzo Ball Soup.
> Traditional apple slices and honey for dessert.
> 
> Oh my, it was so tasty and BowmoreView attachment 123499View attachment 123500 appreciated the holiday dinner so much. We had fun together in the kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy and healthy New Year to all!!


*Those matzoh balls and latkes look amazing, @Kayelle. You can cook for me anytime!*


----------



## Pink Biz

*Salami sandwich on French bread and potato salad for lunch.*


----------



## Pappy

Tonight was one of my favorite meals. Big slice of ham, mashed potato’s drowning in butter and pork and beans. OMG...I’m so full now.


----------



## Pecos

Javanese Roasted salmon with steamed rice and sautéed spinach. Wonderful!


----------



## RadishRose

Kayelle said:


> @bowmore and I made a special holiday dinner last night for *Rosh Hashanah*
> 
> We prepared Potato Latkes with lox, sour cream and black caviar, along with vegetable and Matzo Ball Soup.
> Traditional apple slices and honey for dessert.
> 
> Oh my, it was so tasty and BowmoreView attachment 123499View attachment 123500 appreciated the holiday dinner so much. We had fun together in the kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy and healthy New Year to all!!


Looks wonderful, I would really enjoy this supper!


----------



## RadishRose

Enchiladas baked in a casserole.


----------



## Ruthanne

strawberry icecream, whipped topping, chocolate sauce!


----------



## Kayelle

I love Enchiladas baked in a casserole. too @RadishRose. I did a new one tonight and it was a real keeper.
I only hope @Capt. Lighting   thinks my pictures are worthy of posting. Yes, we like ice in our box wine. Pufft..


----------



## StarSong

@Kayelle, I often put ice in my wine.  My dad was Italian and nearly always drank wine with dinner.  The kids were welcome to have some (though we rarely did), and if so we had 1/4 wine, 3/4 water.  Ice or no ice.  Our choice.  Wine was part of his heritage so it wasn't about being a purist.  You drank it how you wanted it.  

To this day, I frequently have 1/4 wine, 3/4 water or club soda. Plus ice. My drink, my body, my choice. 

I didn't bother to take photos - perhaps I should have, but on Sunday night I made *shrimp amaretto* for my daughter and her fam (the six of us have committed to being in a bubble), and tofu amaretto for DH & I. Fortunately I made a full pound of tofu in addition to 1-1/2 pounds of shrimp, because DD's group loved the tofu as much as they did the shrimp. 

I'd planned to make scampi that evening, but when looking at my (personal) cookbook I saw the amaretto version and realized I hadn't made it in at least 30 years (time sure slips away). 

It was sooo good that I'm putting it back into occasional rotation and will probably add it to our Christmas menu. That's assuming I'll even need a Christmas menu, of course.


----------



## Kayelle

StarSong said:


> @Kayelle, I often put ice in my wine.  My dad was Italian and nearly always drank wine with dinner.  The kids were welcome to have some (though we rarely did), and if so we had 1/4 wine, 3/4 water.  Ice or no ice.  Our choice.  Wine was part of his heritage so it wasn't about being a purist.  You drank it how you wanted it.
> 
> To this day, I frequently have 1/4 wine, 3/4 water or club soda. Plus ice. My drink, my body, my choice.
> 
> I didn't bother to take photos - perhaps I should have, but on Sunday night I made *shrimp amaretto* for my daughter and her fam (the six of us have committed to being in a bubble), and tofu amaretto for DH & I. Fortunately I made a full pound of tofu in addition to 1-1/2 pounds of shrimp, because DD's group loved the tofu as much as they did the shrimp.
> 
> I'd planned to make scampi that evening, but when looking at my (personal) cookbook I saw the amaretto version and realized I hadn't made it in at least 30 years (time sure slips away).
> 
> It was sooo good that I'm putting it back into occasional rotation and will probably add it to our Christmas menu. That's assuming I'll even need a Christmas menu, of course.



OHHH, I would dearly love your special recipe for *shrimp amaretto!! *
I'm thinking it would likely work in my 10 oz, individual casseroles I love using for the two of us. We love shrimp, Tofu not so much.


----------



## Autumn

I'm starting to get used to cooking for one, I thought I couldn't make the stuff I used to because there'd be too much...but I've solved that by freezing portions and by feeding my neighbors, who seem to appreciate it.

Today I'm making a homemade chicken pot pie.  I make it in a 2 1/2 quart baking dish, so there ends up being a lot, but 2 of my neighbors are going to share, so it won't go to waste.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tonight I'm finally having the fall feast that I've been craving. 

A 12 ounce pan-fried pork chop, a pan-roasted potato, with sides of leftover carrots, Brussels sprouts, and applesauce.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Lunch was scrambled eggs on white toast and pumpkin pie with whipped cream!*


----------



## Gemma

Dinner was BBQ'd baby back ribs,  potato salad and corn on the cob.


----------



## PamfromTx

Cubed chicken, jasmine rice, mushroom pieces, shredded cheese, cream of celery soup, cream of chicken soup casserole.  While cooking the jasmine rice, I sprinkled some celery seeds and red pepper flakes.


----------



## RadishRose

Sliced roast beef wrap, potato salad, broccoli.


----------



## hollydolly

Gonna have a steak bake for lunch today


----------



## rkunsaw

homemade pizza


----------



## StarSong

I'll probably do homemade pizza, too.  We've got plenty in the freezer from our last big pizza bake and I've got fresh mushrooms in the fridge.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I have some mixed vegetables and a sweet potato that I cooked this morning I need to go out and pick up something for the center of the plate.  Probably a rotisserie chicken.


----------



## rkunsaw

Thawed a pound of sausage and a pound of ground beef intending to make chili. Could become meatloaf though.


----------



## Pappy

A simple meal last night. Salad, mashed potato’s, baked beans and a toasted cheese sandwich. Coconut cake for dessert.


----------



## StarSong

The pizza was soooo good yesterday.  We each ate slices from three different pies:   
Artichoke and provolone (no sauce) 
Margherita (that we adorned with fresh basil from our garden) 
Plain cheese that we topped with mushrooms

No idea yet what I'll eat today but pretty sure it won't beat yesterday's lunch!


----------



## Grrmadd

I cleaned up and out my freezer and made a stove top "Dump Casserole" .. Cream of Beef -aka SOS- lol, Corned Beef, a little white gravy, Carrots and Corn. Used up 4 containers but a small will go back in. LOL. It is surprisingly very good!


----------



## PamfromTx

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes and peas.   Homemade chocolate chip cookies for dessert.


----------



## needshave

Home made Vegetable soup. My wife makes it for me like what I had growing up, with noodles in it. Sound odd, I know but very good. Also had jalapeno cornbread. Also Home made. I know....I'm vegetarian.


----------



## Gemma

Filet Mignon and a large garden salad.  Lemon cake for dessert.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night was a salad and a warmed-over slice of pizza from the grocery store deli.

Tonight will be crack slaw.


----------



## hollydolly

*Yesterday we had lunch at the pub... Large Jacket potatoes with Tuna/Mayo , and side salad *


----------



## StarSong

Since we did pizza last Wednesday and it went so well, I do believe I'll pull some out of the freezer for today's lunch.  Our basil plants are still lush and healthy.  For some odd reason they haven't bolted yet.  Not complaining, just surprised.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Last night was Arby's French Dip (for me) and a Rueben (for wife).


----------



## Camper6

Lunch is always something simple. Yesterday omellete. Today grilled cheese. Tomorrow soup.


----------



## Camper6

StarSong said:


> Since we did pizza last Wednesday and it went so well, I do believe I'll pull some out of the freezer for today's lunch.  Our basil plants are still lush and healthy.  For some odd reason they haven't bolted yet.  Not complaining, just surprised.


Bolting is related to the weather. Cool temps bring it on or less sunshine. My radishes always bolted.


----------



## Pinky

Salad, yogurt and a banana .. I'm still hungry


----------



## hollydolly

I've had Candy floss Grapes today ( cotton candy)  they're so big, juicy and sweet and really taste of candy floss...





Might have Lasagne tonight


----------



## StarSong

Camper6 said:


> *Bolting is related to the weather. Cool temps bring it on or less sunshine*. My radishes always bolted.


How very interesting.  Within my house I have an 8' X 8' open sky atrium.  We typically put the basil in there and it bolts by the end of August.  This year we changed things up and put the pots in one of the outdoor gardens.  The atrium gets far less direct sunlight than the outdoors, which probably explains this year's longer season.

Thanks for the info!
 

p.s.  Yes, I know it's time to cut the overgrown palm back - and to chop off the calla lily greens that are poking out from behind it!


----------



## RadishRose

Going to be pasta and homemade tomato sauce with Italian sausage.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Oven baked BBQ Pork Chops...


----------



## Ruthanne

Pork and beans and brown rice and beef smoked sausage.


----------



## Aunt Bea

More cabbage!

Last night I pan-fried a pair of boneless pork chops and added half of a small cabbage cut into ribbons with some onion and seasonings for a skillet dinner.  

I used the other half of the cabbage to make a small cabbage salad.

Tonight will be the leftovers from last night!


----------



## hollydolly

Last night I had Butter Chicken Curry & Pilau rice...   I rarely have desert following a meal but last night  I had chopped Cotton candy grapes.. strawberries and Crème Fraiche


----------



## StarSong

One of the less wonderful things about refrigerator crisper drawers is that produce tends to hide in them.  I'm in the veggie drawer every day, but seem to forget about the fruit.  (I keep berries on a fridge shelf so they don't get squashed. I also tend to eat a fair amount of frozen fruit.)  

Anyway, @hollydolly, your mentions of grapes reminded me that I bought some green seedless grapes several days ago, put them in the fruit drawer and promptly forgot all about them.  I ate some yesterday - so good!


----------



## Ruthanne

2 steamed eggs, rye toast and butter.


----------



## StarSong

Ruthanne said:


> 2 steamed eggs, rye toast and butter.


I've never heard of a steamed egg, Ruthanne.  Looked it up on the 'net and am still unclear.  Is it similar to a poached egg?  
p.s. I love rye bread!


----------



## Pinky

Just had a small bowl of cherry tomatoes from my nephew's plants .. so tasty. Think I will just have a cheese sandwich and some fruit for lunch.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had Lamb steaks.. steamed buttered Brussels, and Yorkshire pudding and gravy


----------



## Aunt Bea

A pork chop fried with onions and mushrooms, a side of buttered spinach, and applesauce.


----------



## RadishRose

Homemade chicken soup with orzo pasta and spinach plus a grilled cheese sammie.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

French green beans, Indian-spiced cauliflower and new potatoes, and cooked carrots and apples.


----------



## Ruthanne

for lunch/brunch I had a veggie burger with onion and mayo on rye toast.  For dinner I'll be having Beef Stew.


----------



## Pinky

Waiting for the chicken pot-pie to cool a bit. Mmmmm!


----------



## MickaC

I have a pretty boring menu.
When i have others in for a meal.......loved doing all sorts of recipes to serve.
With just me here.....no fancy fussing.

See.......this does me every time.......my mouth waters and drools, whenever i check out this thread.
Now i'm thinking i need a little something.........Does anyone have leftovers.


----------



## StarSong

How do y'all manage to eat so many carbs like potatoes, pasta and bread, especially when combining them with gravy, cheese, butter or oil, without gaining weight?  I'd be falling away to a ton if I ate like that.  

Very envious.


----------



## hawkdon

Whatever the microwave will accept!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tonight it will be a vegetable beast with barley soup and maybe a slice of toast topped with melted cheese.


----------



## hawkdon

I've been having an issue with cooking meals in the evening, I just cannot seem to get the energy and resolve to fix something...breakfast, no problem, but last 3 eves I've fixed
White Castle frozen burger sliders LOL...


----------



## Pinky

hawkdon said:


> I've been having an issue with cooking meals in the evening, I just cannot seem to get the energy and resolve to fix something...breakfast, no problem, but last 3 eves I've fixed
> White Castle frozen burger sliders LOL...


How about cooking up something mid-day .. like a pot of chili, that you could freeze and eat through the week?


----------



## hawkdon

I used to do some of that type cooking, but just seem to have the desire any more....could be that I just don't want all the physical pain my body goes thru while standing...ah well, I got enuff belly to do me...don't need 3 times a day any more....


----------



## Gemma

Tonight will be T-bone steaks, baked potatoes w/butter, sour cream & chives and a side salads.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Leftover crack slaw.


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Bea said:


> Leftover crack slaw.


What is crack slaw?


----------



## rkunsaw

Pinto beans, fried okra, cornbread


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday I made a sausage soup that I will be eating for a few days.


----------



## rkunsaw

I have chicken livers thawing in the refrigerator for tomorrow or next day. They have been hard to find lately.


----------



## hollydolly

For lunch I had haggis, buttered mash..and a tiny amount of fried clootie dumpling


----------



## Aunt Bea

StarSong said:


> What is crack slaw?


A bag of coleslaw mix or a pound of cabbage sliced into thin ribbons, 1/4-1/2 pound hot turkey breakfast sausage crumbles, onion, garlic, and S&P to taste.,

For the sauce/slurry
3T Soy Sauce
1T Sherry
1T Toasted Sesame Oil
1t Huy Fong Chili Garlic Sauce
1t Corn Starch

I brown the sausage in a cast-iron skillet, turn the heat down to low, add the vegetables cover, and steam for approx 10 minutes or until the cabbage has wilted.

Add the sauce and stir/cook until the mixture is coated and the corn starch is cooked.

I make the same thing using a bag of frozen riced cauliflower in place of the cabbage.

I've also made it with a variety or combination of meats and vegetables.


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> For lunch I had haggis, buttered mash..and a tiny amount of fried clootie dumpling


Huh?  Translation please.  Who was it said "the English and the Americans have everything in common except the language?"


----------



## hollydolly

Buttered mash?... take one potato ..peel it..boil it... mash it, add butter.. and eat...


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> Buttered mash?... take one potato ..peel it..boil it... mash it, add butter.. and eat...


What about the haggis and the fried clootie dumpling...lol?


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Bea said:


> A bag of coleslaw mix or a pound of cabbage sliced into thin ribbons, 1/4-1/2 pound hot turkey breakfast sausage crumbles, onion, garlic, and S&P to taste.,
> 
> For the sauce/slurry
> 3T Soy Sauce
> 1T Sherry
> 1T Toasted Sesame Oil
> 1t Huy Fong Chili Garlic Sauce
> 1t Corn Starch
> 
> I brown the sausage in a cast-iron skillet, turn the heat down to low, add the vegetables cover, and steam for approx 10 minutes or until the cabbage has wilted.
> 
> Add the sauce and stir/cook until the mixture is coated and the corn starch is cooked.
> 
> I make the same thing using a bag of frozen riced cauliflower in place of the cabbage.
> 
> I've also made it with a variety or combination of meats and vegetables.



I'm going to try that - but with vegan sausage.  It sounds delicious!


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> What about the haggis and the fried clootie dumpling...lol?



Both are traditional Scottish foods
Haggis....

https://www.macsween.co.uk/what-is-haggis/


Clootie dumpling 







...it can be served as a pudding with cream or custard.. or served as a savoury, sliced and fried


----------



## Camper6

Today bell peppers and ground beef went on sale.
The deli usually have stuffed peppers but they are expensive.  $4.00 each.
So I thought I'd make my own.  I cut the recipe back because I only wanted one.
It turned out really nice.
A few tips.  One.  Get the peppers with an even bottom so they can stand up for baking.
Two.  Boil the pepper after cleaning out the seeds to soften the skin.
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/236359/beef-and-rice-stuffed-bell-peppers/


----------



## Ruthanne

Delivery pizza consisting of a small pizza with an alfredo sauce and tomatoes on top.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I made a small pot of chili to see me through the weekend.

I'm serving it over riced cauliflower to sneak in a vegetable.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had Lasagne.. with sprouting broccoli...

.. at lunchtime I had scampi popcorn.. ☺


----------



## RadishRose

Almost ready; French Onion Chicken I saw on line. It smells so good!
I just have to melt the Gruyere cheese on top.


----------



## RadishRose

Oh, it was good!


----------



## Pecos

One of my favorites: Cornish game hen roasted in my wife's wonderful sauce.


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning I made a small pot of Carpathian cabbage for today and tomorrow.

*Carpathian Cabbage *
1 pound ground beef
2 tablespoons bacon drippings
½ cup chopped onion
1 small head of cabbage, coarsely
shredded
1 can tomato soup
1 teaspoon cider vinegar
½ teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper
Brown meat in bacon drippings, breaking up meat as it cooks; push to one side of the pan. Stir in onion and sauté till soft. Stir in cabbage along with soup, vinegar, salt, and pepper. Heat to boiling; cover and simmer 25 minutes. 4-6 servings.

I swiped the recipe from another forum that I belong to and it is intended as a guide.  I made mine with a cup of no sugar added marinara sauce from Aldi to eliminate many of the carbs in the tomato soup you could also use a small can of tomato paste.  I cut back the ground beef to approx. half a pound.

This is a compromise for me to have a lazy low carb version of cabbage rolls.


----------



## Pinky

Yesterday, my daughter brought all the fixings for Greek souvlaki for my hubby's birthday. She cooked the chicken/veg skewers in the oven and had pre-made Greek rice and lemon potatoes .. also Greek salad. 

She loves to cook, and every year, he gets to choose what he wants her to make for his birthday dinner.

He was given a new voice recorder, 4 dozen bagels from Montreal, a string-of-pearls plant and decadent chocolates.

I think he enjoyed his day


----------



## StarSong

Pinky said:


> He was given a new voice recorder


What do you mean by a voice recorder?  What does he use this for?  

Happy birthday to your husband. It sounds like a great celebration. Please tell me there was cake.


----------



## Pinky

StarSong said:


> What do you mean by a voice recorder?  What does he use this for?
> 
> Happy birthday to your husband. It sounds like a great celebration. Please tell me there was cake.


One of those small voice recorders that we use for our grocery list. They're generally used by students to record lectures, but I think this one I'm posting is more basic than some, and isn't the one he was given.


Thank you .. there was definitely cake (chocolate, his favourite)


----------



## cornelllstewardjr

Aunt Bea said:


> I made a small pot of chili to see me through the weekend.
> 
> I'm serving it over riced cauliflower to sneak in a vegetable.




Are you the Prison Advocate Aunt Bea


----------



## cornelllstewardjr

Are you the Prison Advocate Aunt Bea?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> For lunch I had haggis, buttered mash..and a tiny amount of fried clootie dumpling



Haven't heard of clootie dumpling since the 80's when I lived next door to Mrs Kidd, a lady from Scotland.  Seems like a *lot* of work lol


----------



## Aunt Bea

cornelllstewardjr said:


> Are you the Prison Advocate Aunt Bea


If you don't like the chili you probably won't like the soup.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> Haven't heard of clootie dumpling since the 80's when I lived next door to Mrs Kidd, a lady from Scotland.  Seems like a *lot* of work lol


It is a lot of work, but it was a traditional thing for most mothers'  to cook at New Years eve , when I was a child . Nowadays it can be bought ready made  just as tasty as the real thing


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning I made a small boiled dinner with odds and ends from the vegetable crisper and freezer.

A packet of GOYA ham flavored bouillon, a quarter of a cabbage, an onion, two carrots, two Yukon Gold potatoes, garlic, a chunk of kielbasa, and a chunk of ham.  This will make two nice meals, a pan of hash with eggs and a pint of broth for the soup pot.

I also boiled a few eggs for sliced egg with olive sandwiches on toast.


----------



## RadishRose

Last night it was a breaded chicken schnitzel and buttered mash with dill.

Tonight I'm thinking about a burger with a side of baked Brussels sprouts.


----------



## hollydolly

*I just had some tempura prawns *


----------



## Ruthanne

Italian sausage and some pumpkin cake with cream cheese.


----------



## hollydolly

Last night I had smoked Haddock & Salmon Chowder.. along with some Oat bran & Barley Bread...

Tonight I can't make up my mind, it'll either be Lasagne.. or Rump Steak


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lunch was a salad and a sandwich made with German bologna and American cheese on whole wheat.

I'm not sure about dinner my main focus has been on Thanksgiving so I don't have anything exciting for today and tomorrow.

Maybe a grilled cheese sandwich or scrambled eggs and toast.


----------



## Ruthanne

I had a small box of Jalapeno Poppers and bleu cheese dressing for lunch.

For dinner I will probably have some sweet potatoes and turkey chili.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Yesterday the highpoint was my low carb cauliflower _stuffing _along with turkey, maple glazed sweet potatoes, and cabbage salad.

Low Carb Riced Cauliflower Stuffing

1/2 chub of bulk breakfast sausage (approx 1 cup)
2 T butter
1 diced onion
1 or 2 ribs diced celery
1 diced carrot
1 t Bell's Poultry Seasoning
1 packet GOYA chicken-flavored bouillon
1 package Aldi steam in the bag riced cauliflower
Salt & Pepper to taste

Microwave the riced cauliflower according to the package directions, snip the top corners of the bag and gently squeeze most of the liquid out of the bag, set aside.  The bag will be hot so use a kitchen towel to protect your hands!

Fry the sausage and break into crumbles, set aside.  I fry the entire chub and freeze half for a future recipe.

Add butter to the pan along with onion, celery, carrot and cook until translucent.

Add the sausage, riced cauliflower, chicken bouillon powder to the pan of vegetables, combine, season with S&P, and cook until any remaining moisture has evaporated.

For a meatless version add 1 cup of chopped Baby Bella mushrooms to the vegetables and saute.

Try it my way and then make it your way the recipe is just a guide.


----------



## hollydolly

Hope you all had a wonderful TG Dinner, whatever it was...

Last night I had Chinese food which we picked up on our way home...

I had Sweet & sour King Prawn Balls..... Egg fried rice,    & Pork dumplings

Hubs has an Indian takeway.. all  spicy vegetarian   stuff...  and poppadoms


----------



## Capt Lightning

I hope you enjoyed your meal.. I've eaten too many terrible 'sweet & sour'  "Chinese" dishes that I would never order one from a restaurant or take away. As I understand it, the dish should be finely balanced between the two tastes - not the sweet sticky mess that some places serve up.   I use Ken Hom's recipes when I make Chinese style dishes at home.

Tonight I'm cooking a fish pie.  Nothing fancy, just white fish (I'm using Hake) Salmon and prawns.


----------



## Pappy

Last night, turkey dinner leftovers. Washed it down with some sparkling white grape juice and a small wedge of chocolate cream pie for dessert.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> I hope you enjoyed your meal.. I've eaten too many terrible 'sweet & sour'  "Chinese" dishes that I would never order one from a restaurant or take away. As I understand it, the dish should be finely balanced between the two tastes - not the sweet sticky mess that some places serve up.   I use Ken Hom's recipes when I make Chinese style dishes at home.


We're lucky to have some very good chinese restaurants near where we live.


----------



## Ruthanne

Kale and broccoli and mushrooms in a little bit of olive oil and stir-fried that way.  I'm eating this to try to reduce the sodium in my body and reduce swelling that I had or have been having in my one foot.  To drink I had a 32 oz glass of ice water with lemon squeezed in it.  It's supposed to help, too, my foot was twice the size of normal but has been going down nicely now with the abrupt change in diet.


----------



## MickaC

Ruthanne said:


> Kale and broccoli and mushrooms in a little bit of olive oil and stir-fried that way.  I'm eating this to try to reduce the sodium in my body and reduce swelling that I had or have been having in my one foot.  To drink I had a 32 oz glass of ice water with lemon squeezed in it.  It's supposed to help, too, my foot was twice the size of normal but has been going down nicely now with the abrupt change in diet.


Oh  @Ruthanne  Hope these things help.......


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> Oh  @Ruthanne  Hope these things help.......


Thank you they seem to be helping but I have to continue to eat hardly any salt.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I made a small pot of vegetable beast with barley soup this morning so soup for lunch today.

A slice of pizza from the stash in the freezer and a salad for dinner with an ice-cold diet Pepsi.


----------



## hollydolly

Yesterday we ate out for lunch, and I had a delicious braised roast beef, with roast pots and all the sides... but I even managed a 'tiny' pudding.. I chose a  Crème brûlée,  (which I love anyway)..but this one was topped with apricots and crushed pistachios... it was deeeelishus !!


----------



## Ruthanne

For dinner tonight I am having baked chicken with kale and sweet onions.


----------



## Butterfly

Aunt Bea said:


> I made a small pot of chili to see me through the weekend.
> 
> I'm serving it over riced cauliflower to sneak in a vegetable.



Sounds good -- I hadn't thought of the cauliflower idea.


----------



## Ruthanne

cheese and  tomato sandwich.


----------



## hollydolly

*Mushroom Papardelle *


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tonight's dinner is _Pastafazoola!_


----------



## Sliverfox

Homemade beef/veggie soup.

Made too much,, froze what we didn't eat.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had Scottish smoked  Salmon & Broccoli Quiche , with beans


----------



## Lee

I am having a pizza....Giuseppe Deluxe Rising Crust....need a break some days


----------



## Lee

Last night was Top Sirloin with vidalia onion....so sweet and baby bellas, mashed potato and snap peas (frozen) from my garden


----------



## Pappy

Homemade goulash. Oh so good. It was the last of the goulash, as we had made it several days ago. I swear, the longer it sets, the better. 
Cheesecake for desert.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night was a Stouffer's turkey frozen meal and a side of broccoli.


----------



## hollydolly

Today I'll probably be having Duck spring rolls with hoisin sauce... for lunch.... and then tonight for my Christmas dinner I'll be having  Seafood Thermidor Gratin ...with broccoli salad


(stock photo)


----------



## Lee

Lunch is leftover tourtiere from Christmas Eve and Christmas turkey of course with all the trimmings for dinner. Real homemade cranberry sauce too, no canned stuff this time.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Bacon Butty for lunch.   Traditional Christmas dinner - turkey, sprouts and roast potatoes with homemade cranberry sauce too.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ham steak, kielbasa, cauliflower gratin, and cabbage salad for Christmas lunch.

Leftovers for supper.


----------



## bowmore

We will be cooking a 4 pound rib eye roast using the no peekie roast beefie method. There will be just the two of us, unfortunately.


----------



## Pinky

Chicken pot-pie for dinner tonight.
Tomorrow (our late Xmas dinner at daughter's) .. roast beef, Yorkshire pudding, roast veggies. Apple crumble pie for dessert.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Today I'm having half a tuna sandwich with some potato chips for lunch. I'm glad I won't have to cook dinner either. I'll be having leftover whole wheat rotini with mozzarella cheese and green beans.


----------



## hollydolly

I had tempura prawns for lunch, finger food while I've got the 3 very active pooches to look after today...

After my daughter makes the  3 hour round  trip back this evening to pick them up.. I'll make some steamed hoisin Duck and Bao Buns


----------



## Sliverfox

Home made chicken  nuggets & home  grown sweet corn casserole.
Pineapple cookies   for desert.

Recipe is in the  hobbies  thread.

Hope  someone  will read it & have suggestions for improving the recipe.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A cup of soup and PB&J on a low carb Fit & Active tortilla from Aldi.


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> I had tempura prawns for lunch, finger food while I've got the 3 very active pooches to look after today...
> 
> After my daughter makes the  3 hour round  trip back this evening to pick them up.. I'll make some steamed hoisin Duck and Bao Buns


Wow are you making that from scratch?


----------



## Lee

Chicken Fried Steak, Mashed Potatoes and whatever frozen veggie comes out of the freezer first.


----------



## PamfromTx

Nothing yet and it's 3:15 p.m.  Oh, had a cup of tea.


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Wow are you making that from scratch?


well I was going to, but the dogs didn't leave until after 8pm.. so I was too tired to do it,... instead I just had mash, ham and beans...


----------



## Pappy

Feels like a Papa John’s pizza with 5 toppings. Yep, that’s a go.


----------



## hollydolly

I made Mac & cheese from scratch ( always do)...and added chopped cooked chicken and chopped smoked bacon.. and had broccoli on the side... 

I've also got a fresh cream raspberry turnover calling to me from the fridge...


----------



## RadishRose

I'm not sure yet. I do plan to make a salad with creamy garlic dressing.

Forgot to take the haddock out of the freezer, so I'll probably end up baking a sheet pan with oven fries and Brussels sprouts.

Or else, a fried egg.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lunch was chicken vegetable soup, celery sticks with peanut butter, and a dish of frozen mixed berries.

Supper is going to be a bowl of chili and ???


----------



## StarSong

A stew that includes lentils, curry, enchilada sauce, onions, carrots and celery.  My own concoction and one of my husband's favorite lunches!


----------



## Pinky

Couscous made with chicken broth .. added chicken, red/orange peppers, onion & mushrooms. Topped with dill weed.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I fixed Cuban black beans and had a ripe avocado to slice along with baked fish


----------



## Pappy

Loaded with, chicken, potatoes, onions, carrots, celery and spices. Oh, so darn good and plenty left over to enjoy again:


----------



## dobielvr

I made fried pork chops and homemade applesauce.

Had them last night too.  Satisfying my craving..


----------



## Aunt Bea

Today will be the last of the chicken vegetable soup for lunch and Wiener Bean Pot with a side of broccoli for dinner.


----------



## Dana

My husband is away for a few days so I am having a feast on leftovers -curries, fried chicken, paella and tons of ice cream. Going to start popping some corn a bit later


----------



## RadishRose

Last night it was a salad and roasted veggies. Popcorn.

Tonight I had a tuna sandwich with curly lettuce on whole wheat. A cup of coffee ice cream.


----------



## Lee

Tuna sandwich for lunch, and going to make pork shish kebobs for dinner, pork, red pepper, pineapple, sweet onion. mushroom marinated in olive oil and Old Bay.


----------



## hollydolly

*Just had chicken & ham hock pot pie with asparagus *


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lunch was a german bologna sandwich with American cheese on whole-grain bread and spicy mustard, a side of leftover broccoli, and a SF mandarin orange snack cup.

Supper is probably going to be leftover soup, oatmeal, or another sandwich with a side of buttered mixed vegetables.


----------



## hollydolly

we had Pizza at DD's for lunch today..and hubs had some veggie chilli concoction.... ..he couldn't taste it anyway because he's still not got his sense of taste or smell back since he got C-19 back last March


----------



## StarSong

I made a pot of tomato sauce yesterday.  Had some with fettuccine, lightly sauteed mushrooms and a couple of Beyond Meat Italian Meatballs.  Very tasty lunch!  

p.s.  The meatballs are surprisingly good.


----------



## fmdog44

Tried a stir fry sauce by Kikkoman instead of my own mixture on my beef & snow peas last night. It was OK but a little on tart side. I'll have to mix it with oyster sauce next to reduce the sting.


----------



## Pinky

fmdog44 said:


> Tried a stir fry sauce by Kikkoman instead of my own mixture on my beef & snow peas last night. It was OK but a little on tart side. I'll have to mix it with oyster sauce next to reduce the sting.


That sounds delicious! Try a smaller amount of Kikkoman sauce next time .. then, taste test. Sometimes I even thin it out with a bit of water.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I wanted to make spinach lasagna for dinner but I didn't have any lasagna noodles so I ended up with a sort of lazy lasagna casserole using shell-shaped pasta.

It will taste fine but it won't satisfy my need for lasagna!


----------



## RadishRose

I made a ramen bowl with spinach, egg, chili oil, sesame oil and fish sauce. Also a leftover chicken tender. A cup of vanilla ice cream w/ a cooky for dessert.


----------



## dobielvr

fmdog44 said:


> Tried a stir fry sauce by Kikkoman instead of my own mixture on my beef & snow peas last night. It was OK but a little on tart side. I'll have to mix it with oyster sauce next to reduce the sting.


I use Mandarin Teriyaki Sauce for my stir fry, it's really good stuff.


----------



## hollydolly

I just had hot smoked rainbow trout, with a cream cheese, & mayo  Pate .. on malted , sour dough bread.. for lunch


----------



## Dana

hollydolly said:


> I just had hot smoked rainbow trout, with a cream cheese, & mayo  Pate .. on malted , sour dough bread.. for lunch


_Yum! We had home made spinach and ricotta cannelloni and a green salad!_


----------



## Liberty

French Cassoulet


----------



## Aunt Bea

Leftovers!

New food on Friday!


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> I made a ramen bowl with spinach, egg, chili oil, sesame oil and fish sauce. Also a leftover chicken tender. A cup of vanilla ice cream w/ a cooky for dessert.


My DIL is first generation American, both parents are Korean.  She taught me how to make Korean chili oil.  We use it for so many savory foods!

Leftovers today.  I love leftovers!!!


----------



## Happy Joe

Today it will likely be the nuked remains of last night's 3 meat extra cheese pizza...

Enjoy!


----------



## Sliverfox

Venison back straps were mentioned in a post  last night.

Going to try air frying  some  for  lunch.

Made crock pot  custard .


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning I made a small chicken w/gravy casserole, cabbage salad, and green beans with a sprinkle of crispy fried onions.


----------



## JustBonee

Hot  Chili ....


----------



## rcleary171

I kept it simple for Valentine's Day: Buttermilk Pancakes (extra eggs), fried bacon and lots of coffee and maple syrup.


----------



## terry123

For breakfast I had "Jimmy Dean" scrambles, milk and toast.


----------



## Pecos

Tonight we are having lobster risotto and salad.


----------



## hollydolly

We had KFC while we were out.....


----------



## Pinky

We're having rice pilaf with barberries & pistachios, skewered chicken breast, and charred tomatoes.


----------



## rcleary171

This tread is full of great meal suggestions. I like having my culinary horizons expanded.


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> We had KFC while we were out.....


Omg they keep advertising their bucket special s on TV.  I can almost smell it thru the screen yummm.

So tempting.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Stouffer's Classic Meatloaf with sides of cabbage salad and California blend frozen vegetables.


----------



## StarSong

Pasta and zucchini slices with tomato sauce and vegan meatballs.  
Carrot cake for dessert!


----------



## hollydolly

*Mac & Cheese with chopped bacon*


----------



## PamfromTx

Sausage, red beans and rice or run to Whataburger's!


----------



## Gemma

Homemade stuffed peppers, baby red mashed potatoes and corn.


----------



## PamfromTx

Made cornbread to go with the sausage, beans and rice.


----------



## RadishRose

Sauteed haddock fillets in a bit of olive oil; romaine lettuce, tomato and red onion salad for brunch.  

Cottage cheese, whole wheat seeded bread slice, cup of vanilla ice cream for supper.


----------



## Gary O'

What's for dinner ( or lunch )​
Baked chikin and taters....with some peas
That was lunch
We don't do dinner

Having a tough time staying outa the cherry turnovers my lady baked


----------



## Aunt Bea

Snow coming down!

I cobbled together a small casserole of ACS this morning.  Now all I have to do is scoop and nuke when I get hungry.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had Broccoli & Stilton soup with added sugar snap peas.... and malted brown bread...


----------



## moviequeen1

for lunch today,tuna fish sandwich on multigrain bread with mayo/lettuce,petite carrots,glass of either chocolate milk or water for dessert,tangerine or apple&cookie


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Aunt Bea said:


> Fattening comfort food!
> 
> This morning I made a small casserole of ACS aka American Chop Suey, Slumgullion, goulash.
> 
> View attachment 97074
> 
> I'll serve some celery and carrot sticks as an appetizer to ease my guilt over all of the fat and carbs.


That looks so good!  We should start posting recipes!!!!   (Or YOU should anyway, when something looks that yummy!!! )


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Bea said:


> Snow coming down!
> 
> I cobbled together a small casserole of ACS this morning.  Now all I have to do is scoop and nuke when I get hungry.


What is ACS, @Aunt Bea?  Something, something and shells?


----------



## Aunt Bea

StarSong said:


> What is ACS, @Aunt Bea?  Something, something and shells?


*A*merican *C*hop *S*uey


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> Having a tough time staying outa the cherry turnovers my lady baked


I feel you on that one, @Gary O'.  

I made an 11 X 17 carrot cake for Valentine's Day. Brought half to my daughter's house for dessert, had half in my house. It was calling me from the fridge. Gave half to my neighbors. She bakes fabulous breads and often gifts us with a loaf, so I was repaying a favor, ensuring we stay on their good side, and moving half of the temptation out of our house and into theirs.


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Bea said:


> *A*merican *C*hop *S*uey


Never in a million years would I have guessed that!  
Looks yummy!


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> moving half of the temptation out of our hous


Good plan

My lady does the give away thing

I try to be relieved.....but I get sad


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> Good plan
> 
> My lady does the give away thing
> 
> I try to be relieved.....but I get sad


Exactly.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had Indian Butter chicken, Pilau Rice, and  mini coriander Naan breads... 

stock photo...


----------



## rcleary171

Pad Garlic with Pork and white rice - medium spice. I don't have a great tolerance for hot spices so this was a little more warm than I'm use to.


----------



## JonDouglas

Lunch today was a pile of pastrami topped with cheese on a bun.  It was almost crab cakes but I decided to save that for another day.  Having the habit of reading while eating, the current novel is just too good for anything but a quick, easy-to-fix bite.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Homemade Beef Stew and Biscuits. Smells so darn good in here


----------



## Lee

Pork Sirloin Chops with leftover Scalloped Potatoes Italian style. Maybe my garden green beans from the freezer.


----------



## Dana

Pinky said:


> We're having rice pilaf with barberries & pistachios, skewered chicken breast, and charred tomatoes.



That sounds delicious Pinky...is it Iranian?


----------



## Ruthanne

Shit on a shingle....


----------



## PamfromTx

Dana said:


> That sounds delicious Pinky...is it Iranian?


Yummy!


----------



## Tish

Tonight we are having braised steak and onion with rice.


----------



## Pinky

Dana said:


> That sounds delicious Pinky...is it Iranian?


It was delicious .. Persian


----------



## rcleary171

We started using a dinner delivery service called Hello Fresh. Tonight we had Beef Tenderloins with vegetables and mashed potatoes. We skipped adding the cheese to the potatoes and the meat took longer to cook than the recipe had predicted but the results were wonderful. I should have taken a picture of the actual dish but I was too hungry to wait.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

rcleary171 said:


> We started using a dinner delivery service called Hello Fresh. Tonight we had Beef Tenderloins with vegetables and mashed potatoes. We skipped adding the cheese to the potatoes and the meat took longer to cook than the recipe had predicted but the results were wonderful. I should have taken a picture of the actual dish but I was too hungry to wait.
> 
> View attachment 150429


I’ve often wondered about this service. The food looks good, easy tp prepare because the prep is all done for you, but isn’t it kind of expensive?  (As compared to running down to the store, buying the food and prepping it yourself)
I guess we are lucky that my husband andI still CAN get to a store. I know there are MANY who can’t and this is a wonderful alternative for them. 
somebody was thinking! .  Do you have to buy a certain amount of the food?  Do you get to pick out the kinds of food you like?  And it actually comes fresh and not frozen??


----------



## rcleary171

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I’ve often wondered about this service. The food looks good, easy tp prepare because the prep is all done for you, but isn’t it kind of expensive?  (As compared to running down to the store, buying the food and prepping it yourself)
> I guess we are lucky that my husband andI still CAN get to a store. I know there are MANY who can’t and this is a wonderful alternative for them.
> somebody was thinking! .  Do you have to buy a certain amount of the food?  Do you get to pick out the kinds of food you like?  And it actually comes fresh and not frozen??


Needless to say I am not the person you should be speaking to - my wife handles everything up to but not including spooning the food into my mouth. I do know that initially we used introductory coupons to get started and see if we liked it. Also:


It does not come frozen - it is packed with sealed blocks of some kind of frozen non-toxic fluid
You pick what you want to eat
When my son was home we ordered four meal units (which were more expensive) but with him at college we now order the 2 meal deals
As for price and minimum orders I will pass that on later after I speak with my wife and get more details.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

rcleary171 said:


> Needless to say I am not the person you should be speaking to - my wife handles everything up to but not including spooning the food into my mouth. I do know that initially we used introductory coupons to get started and see if we liked it. Also:
> 
> 
> It does not come frozen - it is packed with sealed blocks of some kind of frozen non-toxic fluid
> You pick what you want to eat
> When my son was home we ordered four meal units (which were more expensive) but with him at college we now order the 2 meal deals
> As for price and minimum orders I will pass that on later after I speak with my wife and get more details.


Thanks!!!!  (saves me the trouble of actually looking into it myself...I’m lazy that way )


----------



## rcleary171

Here is what I learned from my wife:


She is very happy with the service - great website and when there were problems a real person helped us out (one meal replaced mango with pineapple - we mentioned it in passing and got the whole meal for free)
You have to prepare and cook the meal but my wife likes this part too - the meals are interesting and the instructions are clear.
minimum 2 meals per week - advanced order on-line; cannot edit order after the Monday before the next week's delivery
setup parameters on-line (meat-veggie; veggie; family friendly; smart calorie); if you don't choose meals they will be randomly picked for you.
you can skip weeks
cost - our three unit (two meal) orders (6 meals total) run between $65-$90 a week. Cost factors are meat dishes are more expensive; add-ons raise the price. But, save time (no shopping); no waste (no throwing out old supermarket purchased food); fun to cook and eat interesting dishes.
I think it's worth a try - it may not be for everyone but it fits our lifestyle nicely - hope this helps.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

rcleary171 said:


> Here is what I learned from my wife:
> 
> 
> She is very happy with the service - great website and when there were problems a real person helped us out (one meal replaced mango with pineapple - we mentioned it in passing and got the whole meal for free)
> You have to prepare and cook the meal but my wife likes this part too - the meals are interesting and the instructions are clear.
> minimum 2 meals per week - advanced order on-line; cannot edit order after the Monday before the next week's delivery
> setup parameters on-line (meat-veggie; veggie; family friendly; smart calorie); if you don't choose meals they will be randomly picked for you.
> you can skip weeks
> cost - our three unit (two meal) orders (6 meals total) run between $65-$90 a week. Cost factors are meat dishes are more expensive; add-ons raise the price. But, save time (no shopping); no waste (no throwing out old supermarket purchased food); fun to cook and eat interesting dishes.
> I think it's worth a try - it may not be for everyone but it fits our lifestyle nicely - hope this helps.


It did!!!  And it’s not as expensive as I thought it would be!!!  Thank you and Mrs rcleary for the info


----------



## Pinky

@rcleary171 

Our daughter signed us up for a week's worth of a similar service, last year. We found it to be very convenient. All the meals were tasty, and we even re-created a couple of them later. I think they were called Chef's Plate.


----------



## rcleary171

Pinky said:


> @rcleary171
> 
> Our daughter signed us up for a week's worth of a similar service, last year. We found it to be very convenient. All the meals were tasty, and we even re-created a couple of them later. I think they were called Chef's Plate.


I noticed a Chef's Plate box in my neighbor's recycling bin. I'm not surprised that the market for this service is booming.


----------



## hollydolly

*Just had chopped crab sticks with potato salad for lunch*


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had KFC style Chicken wings, with Broccoli in cheese sauce...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tonight will be baked beans and cabbage salad.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hot Italian sausage with Great Northern beans simmered with onions in tomato sauce


----------



## MrPants

Fresh caught Arctic Char going on the grill  I'll get 4 meals out of these  
Have a nice honey/mustard/garlic drizzle for them when cooked.


----------



## Ruthanne

I had some of the Tuna Casserole I made last night.


----------



## RadishRose

I made a hearty veg soup the other night; added beans, farfalle, spinach, tomatoes to the usual. Topped w/ Parmigiana. Lasted 2 nights.

Tonight I ate popcorn, but had a roast beef sandwich for breakfast/brunch.


----------



## PamfromTx

I like the grilled chicken they sell at the grocery store and just had some left over from yesterday with sliced grape tomatoes.  Yummy.


----------



## hollydolly

*Lunch is going to be either Salmon fillet with Sugar snap peas....or ham Hock & sweetcorn soup.... 

Just going downstairs to decide.... *


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Tonight I ate popcorn, but had a roast beef sandwich for breakfast/brunch.


Like you, I occasionally have a bowl of popcorn for dinner!  Fun and filling!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I made a small pot of soup this morning that will take care of lunch today and tomorrow.

Dinner will probably be a Stouffer's frozen entree with a side of frozen vegetables and a couple of tiny mandarin oranges.


----------



## Pinky

For lunch, heating up the Jamaican curry and rice my daughter made for us this past weekend.
Good stuff!


----------



## StarSong

For lunch, fettuccine with vegan meatballs and tomato sauce.


----------



## JonDouglas

Tonight it will be Boeuf Deux Bourguignon, which is a hoity-toity name for Beef Burgandy #2.  The uppity name and duality of this dish is because it will be a fancied-up retry of what I burned up last night, despite having made it many times before.   Fortunately there was still some vegetable beef soup left in the freezer from last week.   As you might expect, this beef burgandy will have most of the usual stuff - beef chunks, bacon bits, stock, red wine,  whole onion, mushrooms, packet of onion soup mix, fresh garlic, worcestershire sauce, thyme, tomato paste, etc.  This time I will be sure to add more beef stock (I skimped when I ran out yesterday) and then thicken it later with cornstarch or that butter/flour mix called beurre manié.  The latter dissolves/thickens better to serve over noodles and would give the dish its uppity aspersions.


----------



## hollydolly

Just eating brunch now...I don't eat breakfast!

I'm having chopped water melon, sliced banana and Crème fraîche


----------



## Aunt Bea

Today will be soup for lunch.

Dinner will be panfried chicken drumsticks with a side of cabbage salad.

I may add a 1-minute low-carb muffin that I've been experimenting with.

No magic to this recipe it's a variation on one of the many low-carb mug muffins on the internet.

1-Minute Muffin

1/4 cup golden flaxseed meal from the local Aldi.  You could also use almond flour.
1/2t baking powder
1 packet sweetener equal to a teaspoon or two of sugar.
1 large egg
1T almond milk, water, heavy cream, etc...
A few drops of vanilla extract, a dash of salt, cinnamon, and nutmeg to taste.

Mix well and pour the batter into a 5" ramekin sprayed with Pam, let sit for 3 minutes then microwave for 1 minute on high.  Remove the muffin from the ramekin and let it sit for a minute or two.

I tried this little recipe the other day and the muffin tastes similar to a bran muffin.  I want to try it again and allow the muffin to cool completely so I can split it and toast it.  I'm hoping that the result will be similar to the bran Toast-R-Cakes we had when I was a kid.


----------



## Ruthanne

Egg  tomato and cheddar on a slice of rye toast and yogurt and blueberries.


----------



## hollydolly

This morning I had Duck Egg, potato cake & a slice of pork tongue for Brunch


..tonight I had steak pie with a suet crusty topping  & sugar snap peas....


----------



## dobielvr

Pork tongue. really!?

I'm having a bean salad I made earlier.  Red kidney beans, garbanzo beans. avocado, red onion, and kalamata olives.
Olive oil and red wine vinegar dressing.

Sorry if  this is a dupe.


----------



## Dana

Haven't thought about dinner yet, but for lunch I had some left over beef goulash with a couple of slices of crusty white bread to dunk into the sauce...got very hungry watching the gardener and his helper prettying up my garden


----------



## Ruthanne

Lentil, onion, carrot, celery soup in beef broth.


----------



## Ruthanne

For dinner I am now baking Western Ribs and Baked Beans with a few slices of celery and cauliflower.  Won't be long now!


----------



## Lee

Took the cover off the barbeque, beer butt chicken, baked potato and coleslaw, heavenly after a long winter.


----------



## Ruthanne

Eggs and toast.


----------



## WillieAnderson1937

potato chip


----------



## Lee

Got to do a lot of running around today in the big city so throwing a roast in the crock pot along with potatoes and carrots so it will be a nice meal ready after the drive home.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Nothing special, cleaning up the leftovers today!

Note to self: Buy less, cook less, eat less!


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> Nothing special, cleaning up the leftovers today!
> 
> Note to self: Buy less, cook less, eat less!


ha, once this lockdown is over that will be my mantra too


----------



## hollydolly

Just had Chinese Chicken curry and Rice.. very late, but I just got back from a late appointment....


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> Just had Chinese Chicken curry and Rice.. very late, but I just got back from a late appointment....


I like vegetable lo mein.


----------



## MarciKS

I haven't eaten. I was going to but wasn't feelin it. Not sure what I want.


----------



## Ruthanne

Griller burger on rye.


----------



## MarciKS

I finally had a chicken salad sandwich & tortilla chips. Dessert is up in the air.


----------



## dobielvr

Fake crab salad.
Can't have real shellfish...


----------



## MarciKS

dobielvr said:


> Fake crab salad.
> Can't have real shellfish...


What is fake crab?


----------



## dobielvr

MarciKS said:


> What is fake crab?


Well, it comes in a package that's kept in the refrigerated section at the store.  There's no shell involved.
And no real crab.  It has some Alaskan Pollock, and Pacific Whiting, and other added flavors.  It's kinda sweet.

And it's white w/some pink coloring.  It's good.  I don't know how healthy it is, but I don't have it everyday, so
no prob.
***pckge does say it has some snow crab.

When you can't have real shellfish, you learn to make concessions...


----------



## MarciKS

dobielvr said:


> Well, it comes in a package that's kept in the refrigerated section at the store.  There's no shell involved.
> And no real crab.  It has some Alaskan Pollock, and Pacific Whiting, and other added flavors.  It's kinda sweet.
> 
> And it's white w/some pink coloring.  It's good.  I don't know how healthy it is, but I don't have it everyday, so
> no prob.
> ***pckge does say it has some snow crab.
> 
> When you can't have real shellfish, you learn to make concessions...


I totally understand.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Very warm today so I made a tuna macaroni salad.

I made a couple of extra hard cooked eggs and cut up some carrot & celery sticks.

That will take care of the cooking until the weekend.


----------



## MarciKS

I'm forcing some food in me. Not really hungry but I haven't had a thing to eat at all & it's damn near 5PM. No sense ending up in the ER again. 

I'm having a chicken salad sandwich with chips & dip. Might have some ice cream after.


----------



## MrPants

Seal flipper pie for me tonight. Not a huge fan though. 
More of a 'local thing'. 
I guess what some might call 'an acquired taste'?


----------



## MarciKS

MrPants said:


> Seal flipper pie for me tonight. Not a huge fan though.
> More of a 'local thing'.
> I guess what some might call 'an acquired taste'?


----------



## MrPants

MarciKS said:


>


Yup; pretty much.


----------



## MarciKS

MrPants said:


> Yup; pretty much.


I would be skinny as death.


----------



## hollydolly

I made mince & potatoes with red onions, chopped pork sausages, sugar snap peas and Sprouts.. It's a comfort food I love which I very rarely have. I will be freezing the rest for another day


----------



## dobielvr

MrPants said:


> Seal flipper pie for me tonight. Not a huge fan though.
> More of a 'local thing'.
> I guess what some might call 'an acquired taste'?


And, what might a 'seal flipper pie' taste and look like?
Never heard of it.


----------



## Ruthanne

Right now I am baking Western ribs and Great Northern beans and brown rice and celery and I put a little barbecue sauce on top of the ribs.  I also poured a little water into the casserole.


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Pork tongue. really!?


yep I like pork tongue, don't have it too often cuz it's high in salt, but I can eat it straight out of the packet


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Well, it comes in a package that's kept in the refrigerated section at the store.  There's no shell involved.
> And no real crab.  It has some Alaskan Pollock, and Pacific Whiting, and other added flavors.  It's kinda sweet.
> 
> And it's white w/some pink coloring.  It's good.  I don't know how healthy it is, but I don't have it everyday, so
> no prob.
> ***pckge does say it has some snow crab.
> 
> When you can't have real shellfish, you learn to make concessions...


we call them crab sticks.... they're brilliant to eat if you're on a diet.... ( but I also love real shellfish too)


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> yep I like pork tongue, don't have it too often cuz it's high in salt, but I can eat it straight out of the packet


Eewww, man.   Sorry.


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> yep I like pork tongue, don't have it too often cuz it's high in salt, but I can eat it straight out of the pack


NO no no say it isn't so...lol


----------



## PamfromTx

I'm amazed at the differences in our diets.   Hehehehe.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## dobielvr

Good luck w/that.

I'm interested too!

I've been feeling shorter these last couple of days..


----------



## PamfromTx

I hate when they measure my height at the doctor's office; it seems I am getting shorter.  lol


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Good luck w/that.
> 
> I'm interested too!
> 
> I've been feeling shorter these last couple of days..


that's like me...too short for my weight


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> that's like me...too short for my weight


Me, too, I should be 8 feet tall!


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Right now I am baking Western ribs and Great Northern beans and brown rice and celery and I put a little barbecue sauce on top of the ribs.  I also poured a little water into the casserole.


Well save some leftovers for me, I love that kind of food.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Well save some leftovers for me, I love that kind of food.


Okay, there is some more leftover just for you!  I forgot to add that I cut up a thick slice of sweet onion into the beans, too.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 154124


I think I will too--remember those old stretching racks they had in the horror movies?  I'll get one of those!


----------



## MarciKS

Contemplating something more to eat. Just haven't decided what.


----------



## PamfromTx

Seal flipper pie and pork tongue.  My goose bumps have returned!


----------



## MrPants

dobielvr said:


> And, what might a 'seal flipper pie' taste and look like?
> Never heard of it.


It's like a meat pie only the meat is seal flipper instead of beef, pork or whatever.  The meat is dark in colour and is gamey/fishy tasting. As I said before, I'm not a big fan of it but the locals like to give it out to people when they make a batch so kind of rude to say no.






You can also buy it at the grocery store, if your so inclined


----------



## MarciKS

*Shudders*


----------



## timoc

A couple of pork sausages, baked beans and a baked potatoe have got my name on them.


----------



## MrPants

MarciKS said:


> *Shudders*


Can't sleep .... indigestion


----------



## MarciKS

MrPants said:


> Can't sleep .... indigestion


Can't sleep...pain. Want some pudding? LOL


----------



## timoc




----------



## MarciKS

I'd offer you some ice cream but you may not want that since it's so cold there.


----------



## Glowworm

Today's Thursday so it will be the usual: thick yellow pea soup followed by pancakes the thin ones like crepes not American pancakes. This is traditional Thursday lunch in Sweden, please don't ask me why because I haven't a clue.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Okay, there is some more leftover just for you!  I forgot to add that I cut up a thick slice of sweet onion into the beans, too.


Oh yes, now you are really talking magic.


----------



## Happy Joe

For lunch I'm thinking a home made 1/4 pound cheezeburger with all the standard condiments
& air fried fries, with a coke classic (no unleaded here, wish they still used sugar though).

Options:
Catsup or Mayo with the fries...Which do you prefer?

Enjoy!


----------



## Pecos

Happy Joe said:


> For lunch I'm thinking a home made 1/4 pound cheezeburger with all the standard condiments
> & air fried fries, with a coke classic (no unleaded here, wish they still used sugar though).
> 
> Options:
> Catsup or Mayo with the fries...Which do you prefer?
> 
> Enjoy!


I will take mustard on mine please.


----------



## MarciKS

Happy Joe said:


> For lunch I'm thinking a home made 1/4 pound cheezeburger with all the standard condiments
> & air fried fries, with a coke classic (no unleaded here, wish they still used sugar though).
> 
> Options:
> Catsup or Mayo with the fries...Which do you prefer?
> 
> Enjoy!


If it's not sugar free then what are they using if not sugar?


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> I will take mustard on mine please.


I want mine well done with the works. *Grins*


----------



## MarciKS

Happy Joe said:


> For lunch I'm thinking a home made 1/4 pound cheezeburger with all the standard condiments
> & air fried fries, with a coke classic (no unleaded here, wish they still used sugar though).
> 
> Options:
> Catsup or Mayo with the fries...Which do you prefer?
> 
> Enjoy!


I like to mix BBQ sauce and Mayo


----------



## Happy Joe

MarciKS said:


> If it's not sugar free then what are they using if not sugar?


Likely corn syrup because its cheaper.

Once in a while I will drink an imported coke since they still use sugar  as a part of the recipe in a few countries...

... Mustard on fries??? ...will try it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Glowworm

MarciKS said:


> If it's not sugar free then what are they using if not sugar?


Most probably Aspartame

Wikipedia:

*Aspartame* is an artificial non-saccharide sweetener 200 times sweeter than sucrose, and is commonly used as a sugar substitute in foods and beverages.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspartame


----------



## MarciKS

Glowworm said:


> Most probably Aspartame
> 
> Wikipedia:
> 
> *Aspartame* is an artificial non-saccharide sweetener 200 times sweeter than sucrose, and is commonly used as a sugar substitute in foods and beverages.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspartame


Aspartame is the sugar free.


----------



## MarciKS

Looking at a brief search it says they switched to high fructose corn syrup a few years ago.


----------



## Glowworm

Aspartame is in Pepsi Zero Sugar and Coca Cola Zero Sugar and the other variations that are used in different parts of the world. I think they  taste sickly sweet. Give me Coke original any time.


----------



## MrPants

Pepsi guy here 

Did you know that:
When launched, *Coca*-*Cola's* two key ingredients were *cocaine* and caffeine. The *cocaine* was derived from the *coca* leaf and the caffeine from kola nut (also spelled "*cola* nut" at the time), leading to the name *Coca*-*Cola*.


----------



## hollydolly

MrPants said:


> Can't sleep .... indigestion


Not surprised...


----------



## hollydolly

Happy Joe said:


> For lunch I'm thinking a home made 1/4 pound cheezeburger with all the standard condiments
> & air fried fries, with a coke classic (no unleaded here, wish they still used sugar though).
> 
> Options:
> Catsup or Mayo with the fries...Which do you prefer?
> 
> Enjoy!


Deffo Mayo for me...


----------



## Furryanimal

Today lunch was chicken and chips..


----------



## hollydolly

I've not had lunch but I'm just going now to have early dinner... I'll just use last nights' leftovers which I didn't freeze


----------



## MrPants

hollydolly said:


> I've not had lunch but I'm just going now to have early dinner... I'll just use last nights' leftovers which I didn't freeze


I have left-overs which I would be thrilled to donate to your cause


----------



## hollydolly

MrPants said:


> I have left-overs which I would be thrilled to donate to your cause


I'm a lady so I won't tell you what to do with your leftovers...


----------



## MrPants

hollydolly said:


> I'm a lady so I won't tell you what to do with your leftovers...


Going out on the ice this afternoon to retrieve some equipment so will take them with me and 'forget' them out there. Some white-bear will be very happy!


----------



## MarciKS

Contemplating salad


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> Contemplating salad


that's all it deserves....


----------



## MarciKS

LOL! I'm gonna go eat now. I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## dobielvr

I made beerocks yesterday, so I'm having one of those....yum.


----------



## MarciKS

dobielvr said:


> I made beerocks yesterday, so I'm having one of those....yum.


I love bierocks but the cabbage doesn't like me.


----------



## MarciKS

I'm eating up the last of the chicken salad on a sammie with a salad (LOL) & Sunchips. A little coffee laced with narcotic. LOL! I will need a nap soon.


----------



## Happy Joe

Today, leftover pizza, last night's, reheated in the air fryer...

...Made me hungry after my light breakfast; going to do a slice now.

Enjoy!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I found half a pound of raw shrimp in the freezer so today will be a jumbo shrimp cocktail for lunch and dinner will probably be a Celeste individual pizza and a diet Pepsi.


----------



## Pinky

Daughter is coming over for a visit. She wanted to cook for us again, but we talked her into letting us order roast chicken dinners from Swiss Chalet. This way, she is not spending most of her visit in the kitchen


----------



## RadishRose

Last night it was chicken stir fry. No rice.

Tonight, I don't know yet; maybe just a salad since I'm about to make a tuna sandwich for brunch.


----------



## HoneyNut

I'm hoping to make a crockpot chili.  I've never made chili before, so I hope it goes well.  My daughter said I should have bought canned beans instead of dry, but I'm trying to learn to make inexpensive food, to get used to living on my anticipated retirement budget.


----------



## hollydolly

Today DD came over because it's Mothers' day tomorrow... and brought me a Box of dark  chocolate peppermint Kit-kats... a new microwave heat pad for my back..and a Ticket to Mars ( what is she trying to tell me ) ? 

We couldn't go anywhere so we had Pizza for lunch


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> Today DD came over because it's Mothers' day tomorrow... and brought me a Box of dark  chocolate peppermint Kit-kats... a new microwave heat pad for my back..and a Ticket to Mars ( what is she trying to tell me ) ?
> 
> We couldn't go anywhere so we had Pizza for lunch


That Twix sounds good. If we have those here I haven't seen them. Of course I've been hiding in the house for a yr too. LOL


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> That Twix sounds good. If we have those here I haven't seen them. Of course I've been hiding in the house for a yr too. LOL


Not Twix...Kit-kat...


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> Not Twix...Kit-kat...


LOL sorry. I meant to type that.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Recently received a shipment from Kansas City Steaks so we'll be cooking out tonight.
63 degrees F outside, and no wind.

Menu from our order:

Two Twice Baked Potatoes with Cheddar and Bacon
Two Super Trimmed Filet Mignons with Bacon
Two Chocolate Truffle Lava Cakes (Wife says I can't eat this first...)

Things we provide:

light salad
Drinks

Making the best of a lockdown!


----------



## funsearcher!

Pasta with sweet Italian sausage, peppers. onions and spaghetti sauce with some Parmesan on top


----------



## Pappy

Right now we are having Pizza Hut pizza. So darn good.


----------



## 911

My wife baked her meat stuffed shells for dinner today. Man are they ever good. Her sauce is homemade from a recipe that’s been handed down for almost 100 years.


----------



## MarciKS

i had pbj & chips


----------



## RadishRose

Rotisserie chicken, baked asparagus and a piece of cheese.


----------



## hollydolly

I've just had a banana malted bread sandwich  for brunch


----------



## Ruthanne

Cheddar cheese and tomatoes on rye toast with lite mayo.


----------



## MarciKS

mac and cheese...might have a pbj with it.


----------



## J.B Books

meatball and red sauce sandwich with fresh pecorino Romano.


----------



## MarciKS

wanna trade? lol


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night was a bowl of soup and a gigantic low-carb chocolate microwave mug muffin!

Today will be more soup for lunch and leftover chicken sausage with a side of cabbage salad for dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

I've just put some sausage rolls in the oven to bake to have for lunch...


----------



## Happy Joe

Today, I'm thinking fried chicken.
...with potato salad , if I swing by the deli, air fried shoe strings if I don't.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ruthanne

Chicken, brown rice, green beans.


----------



## hollydolly

I've just had brunch , although technically it's lunchtime.

French toast, bacon, and stir fried mange tout...deeelicious....


----------



## Pink Biz

*Lunch was a fish filet sandwich on french bread with lettuce and homemade tartar sauce with Diet Dr. Pepper.*


----------



## MarciKS

*i got a cafe steamer beef teriyaki bowl with rice.*


----------



## PamfromTx

A platter of chicken sandwiches!


----------



## dobielvr

I had left over fried chicken for lunch.  I bought it cold at the store, and had to heat it up a little.

Tonight I'm making my corned beef and cabbage for St Patrick's Day.  Just a day late.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A loaded cheeseburger without a bun and a side of cucumber and onion salad.


----------



## PamfromTx

Aunt Bea said:


> A loaded cheeseburger without a bun and a side of cucumber and onion salad.


Awwww, we have tons of buns @Aunt Bea   I wish I could send you some.


----------



## Pecos

Baked salmon with ginger lime sauce, baked sweet potato, mixed green salad.

Later this evening a dessert of mixed berries with a little vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Ruthanne

kale, carrots, cauliflower, broccoli, parmesan cheese, dressing in a salad and peanut butter and blueberry preserves on a slice of rye toast.


----------



## Glowworm

Lunch today is roast chicken with sage and onion stuffing, chips (french fries) and peas followed by ice cream. We have a major domestic crisis on our hands. We've now run out of sage and onion stuffing and the store where we used to buy it in Stockholm has closed down and relocated to another town


----------



## timoc

A plain and simple bacon on toast sandwich, can you smell the bacon?


----------



## hollydolly

Glowworm said:


> Lunch today is roast chicken with sage and onion stuffing, chips (french fries) and peas followed by ice cream. We have a major domestic crisis on our hands. We've now run out of sage and onion stuffing and the store where we used to buy it in Stockholm has closed down and relocated to another town


I'd come for lunch if you would leave the sage and onion stuffing out..I hate that...


----------



## hollydolly

timoc said:


> A plain and simple bacon on toast sandwich, can you smell the bacon?


I can..given I just had bacon, Duck egg, and potato cakes for brunch....


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had roasted sausages with leeks in a beef gravy.. Jacket potato, and Sprouts...


----------



## horseless carriage

Bacon, sausages, oh Holly, will lent never end? (given up meat, alcohol and all things sweet.) Sea bass, noodles chilli sauce and fresh salad.


----------



## Dana

I shall disclose what I'm having for dinner later...just had a text message from Woolworths that I am next for delivery. There are a few goodies in today's shopping


----------



## RadishRose

A slice of leftover meatloaf.

A big green salad with watercress, cilantro and romaine.
An ice cream cone.

Going to pop come corn now.


----------



## MarciKS

hmm...i don't know yet. probably another tv dinner & some salad. i had a beef broccoli rice bowl thingy for lunch.


----------



## Dana

Dana said:


> I shall disclose what I'm having for dinner later...just had a text message from Woolworths that I am next for delivery. There are a few goodies in today's shopping



Ok, got my delivery, everything as ordered and a gift to boot. So for dinner, it's Mongolian stir fry followed by creme caramel...hoping hubby will make his special Mongolian salad to go with the stir fry.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Yesterday's lunch was the end of a pot of soup.  

Dinner was a thick pan-roasted sirloin pork chop with a side of cabbage salad. 

Today's lunch will be from a fresh pot of soup and dinner will be the end of the pork chop with leftover cabbage salad.


----------



## Ruthanne

For lunch and dinner I am going to have at both meals a half of avocado with onion and cheddar and light mayo on rye toast.


----------



## Irwin

Peggzza, which is eggs made with chopped up, left over pizza, bell peppers and onions, topped with diced tomatoes.

It's my own invention.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Deep dish sausage and pepperoni pizza for lunch.*


----------



## MarciKS

creamed chipped beef over toast (or as mom called it SOS) and a salad.


----------



## Glowworm

Lunch today was pasta carbonara which my girlfriend made. 

Usually I do the cooking and she helps a little but today was the other way round. You may not think that's such a big deal except that my girlfriend is almost totally blind and this was her first major attempt in the kitchen


----------



## MarciKS

pierogies & salad


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had Broccoli & stilton soup with chopped up  skinless bacon thighs added


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> Tonight I had Broccoli & stilton soup with chopped up  skinless bacon thighs added


What is a bacon thigh?


----------



## hollydolly

Oh for goodness  sake lol..that should have said Baked  chicken

Changed it now


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> Oh for goodness  sake lol..that should have said Baked  chicken


The soup sounds good.


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> The soup sounds good.


oh believe me it's absolutely deelishus


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> oh believe me it's absolutely deelishus


I know you all eat different stuff there so I was willing to give you the benefit of a doubt. I thought well...maybe this is an English thing. LOL


----------



## Aunt Bea

German bologna with American cheese and spicy brown mustard on white bread with  a side of cabbage salad.  Breyer’s CarbSmart ice cream later.


----------



## MarciKS

*perks up* Did someone say ice cream?


----------



## hollydolly

Last night for dinner I had Battered Cod.. and beans


This morning for Brunch.. it was Potato cake, Scrambled egg, small amount of Smoked trout, and some Black sable grapes


----------



## PamfromTx

Planning of making baked chicken breasts and homemade cornbread dressing/stuffing.  We have some cornbread leftover that I don't want to go to waste.  Green beans to go with this meal.


----------



## Ruthanne

I had eggs and toast and a protein drink.


----------



## Glowworm

Today's lunch menu is our standard Thursday menu, Thick yellow pea soup followed by thin pancakes (not American)


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm almost finished baking a ground turkey meatloaf.  I can't recall if I've ever made one from ground turkey before.  Also I'm having brussel sprouts and a little butter.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Made some angel hair pasta with yellowfin tuna, lemon pepper, garlic and evoo.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> I'm almost finished baking a ground turkey meatloaf.  I can't recall if I've ever made one from ground turkey before.  Also I'm having brussel sprouts and a little butter.


Sounds delish to me!   Enjoy!


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Sounds delish to me!   Enjoy!


Thank you, I did.  It was pretty good, made it with Italian seasoned bread crumbs, too.


----------



## Murrmurr

Yesterday my neighbor gave me some asparagus and a large mango and I remembered my mom used to make a salad with mango and asparagus. Took me a while to remember what else she put in it...tomatoes for sure, and arugula, but there's one other thing that I couldn't remember. So anyway, I made it with cooked asparagus tips, chunks of mango and tomato, and I didn't have any arugula so I went out and picked some dandelion leaves - perfect time of year for those. You don't need any sort of dressing or spices, but I roasted the asparagus tips, swished in a little bit of olive oil, and I'm pretty sure mom just boiled or steamed them.

It didn't taste exactly like her's because I can't remember the 5th ingredient (probably don't have it on hand anyway), but it was rrrreally good!


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had skinless sausage links ( I haven;t had those in years)... Brussel sprouts, and  buttered mash

..then I had a little hot chocolate melt in the middle  sponge  pudding... ( takes 1 minute to cook in the microwave)


----------



## Ruthanne

I had a can of Spaghetti Rings and Meatballs for lunch and am going to have a meatloaf sandwish for dinner.  Heck, all I do is eat and sleep anymore


----------



## gennie

Fresh picked banana peppers stuffed with homemade pimento cheese.  And saltines.  Tasty.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had Tempura prawns....


----------



## Ruthanne

For dinner I'm having Keilbasa and Great Northern Beans that are baked together.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A hot sausage sandwich with a side of cucumber and onion salad.


----------



## Pink Biz

*A bowl of Honey Bunches of Oats with peaches and milk.*


----------



## Pecos

My wife tells me that we are having pork stir fry this evening, and hers is pretty good I might add.


----------



## dobielvr

Turkey burger and a healthy green salad, w/peas, red cabbage, avocado, romaine and iceberg lettuce.


----------



## MarciKS

Might make some pizza.


----------



## Ruthanne

Cucumbers in sour cream and vinegar


----------



## Pappy

Last night, fried chicken from our Publix store, with a side of Mac and cheese.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Yesterday I had a slice of pizza from Wegman's deli for lunch and a meatloaf sandwich inspired by @Ruthanne for supper.


----------



## hawkdon

Welp, I almost had supper....but didn't....!!!! I was pulling the large beef pot pie (Callendar's) out of the microwave when
my hands turned into all thumbs and I dropped the plate it
was on !!!!!!!!!!!! Dams, it smelled so goood too...and I ruined
my houseslippers too and had a mess to clean up....luckily when
i had groceries delivered today i had a box of apple fritter sweet rolls too, so that was supper....just call me clumsy!!!!


----------



## Ruthanne

Pizza.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Scrambled eggs and bacon.*


----------



## hollydolly

Chicken, bacon, Leek Pot pie.... and sugar snap peas...


----------



## Pappy

Supper last night. Lasagna and Brussel sprouts. No dessert..too full from supper.


----------



## Marie5656

Made a batch of chicken soup in the crock pot today. With rice.   Turned out great. Will be freezing most of it in single serve containers.


----------



## Ruthanne

I had a griller with cheese and onions on rye for lunch and will have a salad and baked chicken and asparagus and brown rice for dinner.


----------



## Ruthanne

Avocado and onion on rye for lunch.  Cheese sandwich for dinner.


----------



## Pappy

Today we are making this:


----------



## hollydolly

Last night I had skinless sausages again... and broccoli... 

Once I've used everything in my freezer, I'm going on a low carb low sugar diet...


----------



## Lara

Tonight will be Eggplant Parmigiana with a teensy Cabernet. Thank you Michael Angelo. I love you. You're the best 

I'll join you Holly...same but using Intermittent Fasting...works fast. I pick an 8 hour time frame to eat mindfully and then walk a lot.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I have to run out and pickup a prescription from the local Wegman's so I'll grab a slice of pizza from the deli for lunch. 

Tonight I'll have the final remains of a rotisserie chicken in a sandwich.

New food tomorrow!


----------



## Lara

@Aunt Bea ...Wegman's has a delicious Truffle Pizza but it's rarely out on the warming shelves.
You might have to ask them to make one. It's worth the wait.

Have a Happy Easter tomorrow


----------



## charry

Scampi


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lara said:


> @Aunt Bea ...Wegman's has a delicious Truffle Pizza but it's rarely out on the warming shelves.
> You might have to ask them to make one. It's worth the wait.
> 
> Have a Happy Easter tomorrow


It is very powerful when they do have it all of the pizzas have a truffle scent/flavor to them.

I think about the kids that work in the pizza shop and how they must smell like truffles when they get home from work.

Happy Easter to you!


----------



## Ruthanne

Salad with kale and broccoli and an egg sandwich on rye.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Up early as usual.

Made a little two potato salad for dinner the next couple of days.

I need to stop at the deli and pick up a couple of Hofmann's hot dogs to go along with it.


----------



## Ruthanne

Had rye bread and cheddar cheese and yogurt and walnuts for lunch.

I will be having ground turkey and kale and broccoli in cream of mushroom soup over bow tie noodles for dinner.


----------



## MarciKS

PBJ sammie with chips for now. Maybe some Ramen later.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A fried pepper and egg sandwich for lunch.

A slice of pizza from the deli for dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had sausages cooked in red onion beef  gravy with broccoli and Buttery mash ....deeelishus...


----------



## Pappy

Tonight, I took my son, here visiting, and wife to Squid Lips, a seafood place on the river. I had fried shrimp. French fries, Cole slaw and pineapple bread. It was delicious. A good time had by all.


----------



## Ruthanne

For dinner I had a meal composed of ground turkey mushroom soup kale and broccoli and bow tie noodles.

My next meal I had a chocolate chip cookie and some sweet potato chips and some walnuts.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night was a piece of fried chicken from the deli, leftover potato salad, and a dish of asparagus.


----------



## hollydolly

Last night I was exhausted after a long day so I just toasted some 3  cheese crusty  bread, and added some Italian ham...


----------



## Pappy

Yesterday, took my wife son and daughter to a place called Rooney’s. They had fish fry and I had my liver and onions. Feels so great to get out and go places again.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Yesterday, took my wife son and daughter to a place called Rooney’s. They had fish fry and I had my liver and onions. Feels so great to get out and go places again.


We have 2 days to go until we can do the same...however we can't go inside any restaurant or pub..only outside.. so only 40% of places will re-open because they simply don't have the space for outside diners or drinkers...


----------



## Ruthanne

I had a bean burger with cream cheese and onion on rye for lunch.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had egg noodles, and flaked salmon fillet


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lunch was a bowl of bean soup with ham that I had stashed in the freezer.

Dinner will be one of these, new to me, Banquet fried chicken meals that I picked up at Walmart this morning.  I'll have the potatoes and one piece of chicken along with sides of leftover cabbage salad and carrot coins tonight.  The second piece of chicken will reappear in a day or two.


----------



## RadishRose

meatball salad


----------



## Aunt Bea

RadishRose said:


> meatball salad


That sounds like the name of a garage band!

What's in it?


----------



## PamfromTx

Tacos, but used ground chicken; added diced red pepper to the meat and lots of spices.  Will use flour tortillas for a change; we each eat one taco.  And I made some pinto beans; will eat a small bowl of them.  Will be opening windows for the first time.   *Toot, toot*


----------



## charry

Pappy said:


> Tonight, I took my son, here visiting, and wife to Squid Lips, a seafood place on the river. I had fried shrimp. French fries, Cole slaw and pineapple bread. It was delicious. A good time had by all.
> View attachment 158869


Mmm....sounds and looks Great !


----------



## charry

Last night I had pepper stir fry , with noodles in a curry sauce .....


----------



## Pappy

charry said:


> Mmm....sounds and looks Great !


Oh it was charry.


----------



## Pappy

Last night was order in pizza night. Pretty worn out from our kids visit and we didn’t feel like cooking.


----------



## charry

Lunch today was flaked kiln salmon in honey , with avocado .......


----------



## Lara

At the beach with my 2 dogs with whom I shared my Salmon with homemade Pesto on top (no pesto for the dogs though), baked sweet potato, and asparagus. My dogs love asparagus as much as the salmon and sweet potatoes.


----------



## Pappy

Last night, turkey, dressing, green beans and mashed potato’s.
(Okay, so it was a fancy TV dinner)


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night I tried one of these Hormel shelf stable microwave meals with a side salad and leftover carrots.

Considering the fact that it doesn't require refrigeration, the price and convenience it was a good value.


----------



## MarciKS

Aunt Bea said:


> Last night I tried one of these Hormel shelf stable microwave meals with a side salad and leftover carrots.
> 
> Considering the fact that it doesn't require refrigeration, the price and convenience it was a good value.


I eat those occasionally. They just aren't enough by themselves.


----------



## MarciKS

I'm not sure what I'm having. I got an entree dish from the freezer section last time I got groceries. It's a garlic chicken and pasta. Birds Eye. Those aren't too bad. Easy enough to fix. Might do that later.


----------



## Pappy

Aunt Bea said:


> Last night I tried one of these Hormel shelf stable microwave meals with a side salad and leftover carrots.
> 
> Considering the fact that it doesn't require refrigeration, the price and convenience it was a good value.


We have tried those too, Aunt Bea. I liked chicken the best. Got a package of them from Amazon.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Chicken and bean carnitas for lunch.*


----------



## Ruthanne

Avocado with cream cheese on rye.  Sweet potato pie.


----------



## rkunsaw

Fresh caught Crappie, hush puppies, fried potatoes, and purple hull peas


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night was a piece of leftover fried chicken the last of the carrots and a side of steamed asparagus.

Tonight will be a version of baked ziti using some odds and ends that I had stashed in the freezer.


----------



## hollydolly

Yesterday we had lunch in the sun in the  Village pub garden....just scampi and chips... but how lovely it was to be able to eat out again.


----------



## IrisSenior

We eat a lot of one bowl meals but I am getting tired of cooking and look forward to sitting outside on the deck with bbq meals and salads.


----------



## Pappy

Last night, goulash and frozen peas. The peas were lousy. Canned peas from now on. Almond cookie for dessert.


----------



## hawkdon

For breakfast today I was determined to have sausage gravy and biscuits....welp, I did, but not without a few hiccups...I took
the biscuits out of oven too early and they were soft in the middle, oh well, just used 3 of the tops to eat the gravy, gravy came out good...so I satisfied my craving, but just being in
the keitchen a few mins at a time my back and hips are screaming at me...will spend some time on the heat pad now...there is a very good restaurant about 1/2 mile from me, and having eaten breakfast there with my late wife, I may start splurging on my self and ordering their bisc and sausage grave one in awhile.....there ya go, thats my morni....


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> For breakfast today I was determined to have sausage gravy and biscuits....welp, I did, but not without a few hiccups...I took
> the biscuits out of oven too early and they were soft in the middle, oh well, just used 3 of the tops to eat the gravy, gravy came out good...so I satisfied my craving, but just being in
> the keitchen a few mins at a time my back and hips are screaming at me...will spend some time on the heat pad now...there is a very good restaurant about 1/2 mile from me, and having eaten breakfast there with my late wife, I may start splurging on my self and ordering their bisc and sausage grave one in awhile.....there ya go, thats my morni....


That's a good idea,don't suffer pain needlessly in the kitchen, go out and eat...


----------



## Aunt Bea

hawkdon said:


> For breakfast today I was determined to have sausage gravy and biscuits....welp, I did, but not without a few hiccups...I took
> the biscuits out of oven too early and they were soft in the middle, oh well, just used 3 of the tops to eat the gravy, gravy came out good...so I satisfied my craving, but just being in
> the keitchen a few mins at a time my back and hips are screaming at me...will spend some time on the heat pad now...there is a very good restaurant about 1/2 mile from me, and having eaten breakfast there with my late wife, I may start splurging on my self and ordering their bisc and sausage grave one in awhile.....there ya go, thats my morni....


Another vote for steppin' out for breakfast and maybe ordering something to take away for lunch/dinner!


----------



## MarciKS

Ordering pizza and dessert again. Don't feel like cooking.


----------



## Homeschoolie

Ruthanne said:


> I had a bean burger with cream cheese and onion on rye for lunch.



What is a bean burger? 
Sounds yummy, you cant go wrong with cream cheese and onion and rye . Yum


----------



## hollydolly

Right now I'm having cheese on toast....


----------



## hollydolly

I've just had Broccli & stilton soup with crusty bread , for dinner...


----------



## MarciKS

Homeschoolie said:


> What is a bean burger?
> Sounds yummy, you cant go wrong with cream cheese and onion and rye . Yum


probably like a black bean vegan burger? we have those and some other kind that are made with rice. they're not bad.


----------



## MarciKS

pizza and chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Pink Biz

*Fish filet and roasted brussel sprouts for lunch.*


----------



## Glowworm

It's Thursday so lunch was as usual yellow pea soup followed by pancakes (thin ones) and this evening it was a Greek salad with real Feta cheese


----------



## CindyLouWho

Feel good Friday!
 A Margarita ...or two.

Ground Turkey burger with dill pickle slices and ranch dressing a-n-d homemade potato salad made with evoo, (not mayo), celery, onion, green olives, celery salt, parsley & pepper. 

Piece of dark chocolate with almonds for dessert.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Homemade scalloped potatoes with ham... it was a blustery, chilly day for April in GA, so it really hit the spot!  And a thin slice of coconut cake for dessert =)


----------



## Ruthanne

Going to have 2 sunny side up eggs, a brat, and rye toast.


----------



## Glowworm

Ruthanne said:


> Going to have 2 sunny side up eggs, a brat, and rye toast.


What’s a brat? In England it’s a nasty spoiled child so I hope you’re not turning to cannibalism


----------



## Ruthanne

Glowworm said:


> What’s a brat? In England it’s a nasty spoiled child so I hope you’re not turning to cannibalism


Yes, I've turned cannibal....actually a brat is a sausage and is also a spoiled child here, too!


----------



## Glowworm

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, I've turned cannibal....actually a brat is a sausage and is also a spoiled child here, too!


Bratwurst?


----------



## Ruthanne

Glowworm said:


> Bratwurst?


Yes, brat is short for Bratwurst.


----------



## PamfromTx

We had pizza for din din.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night was grilled ham & cheese on whole-grain bread with chips and a pickle.

Tonight will be a Stouffer's French Bread Pizza with a side salad and an ice cold diet Pepsi.


----------



## RiverM55

I'm fixin steak tonight. Havin my dance partner over for dinner. We got the green light to visit others with the jabs so she's comin over. We can't go out dancin but nothin stoppin us from a step or two round the livin room.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had Chinese take-away. Sweet & sour prawns and Egg Fried Rice


----------



## Pink Biz

*Cheeseburger on Texas toast for lunch.*


----------



## Glowworm

Lunch today was smoked leg of lamb, potatoes au gratin, broccoli with a bottle of Chateau Caronne Ste. Gemme 2016


----------



## CinnamonSugar

My son and I made our own version of Salad Nicoise (with pan-seared salmon rather than tuna) for supper tonight.  It was good


----------



## hollydolly

For lunch I had smoked salmon Mousse wrapped in Smoked salmon fillets, with a side of Egg Mayo....and green beans


----------



## Ruthanne

Lunch I had turkey chili and saltines.  Dinner I had rye toast with crunchy peanut butter and sugar free blueberry preserves.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Yesterday lunch was rotisserie chicken with a side of mixed vegetables and dinner was a salad topped with a hard boiled egg.  Sugar free cookies and a glass of almond milk as a bedtime snack!


----------



## timoc

Six fish fingers between two slices of toasted bread, and please don't say, "There isn't enough space for six fish fingers between just two slices." I put the fish fingers on  'sideways'. 


Glowworm said:


> Lunch today was smoked leg of lamb, potatoes au gratin, broccoli with a bottle of Chateau Caronne Ste. Gemme 2016


Mmm, I'll bet you get lots of visitors.


----------



## katlupe

Yesterday was oven baked chicken and salad.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Had lemony/mustard baked chicken breast with green pepper bread stuffing on Thursday.*


----------



## Ruthanne

Dinner--tuna salad on rye, yogurt  nuts, sweet potato chips


----------



## Aunt Bea

Stouffer’s French Bread Pizza with a side salad and an ice cold diet ginger ale.


----------



## hollydolly

Last night I had some of my husbands' vegan dinner.. I kept protesting I didn't want any of it..  ( quorn meat substitute - peppers- mushrooms, noodles)  stir -fried.. but I gave in and it was quite nice. 

I wouldn't want that quorn all the time but I could get used to it ...


----------



## terry123

Just woke up hungry so I had some animal crackers and a shot of white russian.  Well maybe 2 shots and now ready to sleep a few more hours.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had a stir fry, with Egg Noodles, mushrooms, Broccoli, and chopped skinned chicken thighs.. with Hoisin and soy sauce


----------



## Aunt Bea

A chicken sandwich and three chocolate chip cookies for lunch.

A slice of pizza from the Wegman’s deli with a side salad and an ice cold Diet Pepsi for dinner.

Cookies and pizza!  Life is good!


----------



## Ruthanne

Lunch:  quinoa veggie burger with sweet  onion and lite mayo on rye toast.


----------



## MarciKS

leftover pizza


----------



## PamfromTx

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 160427
> My son and I made our own version of Salad Nicoise (with pan-seared salmon rather than tuna) for supper tonight.  It was good


Looks delish!


----------



## PamfromTx

My husband is craving this dish I use to make when we first married.  lol   Sausage slices, potato slices and red onion slices ~ steamed til tender and somewhat browned.  Lots of spices as well.   We will see.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Just had a stir fry, with Egg Noodles, mushrooms, Broccoli, and chopped skinned chicken thighs.. with Hoisin and soy sauce


I bought egg noodles that are supposedly, "German made".  They caught my attention at the grocery store.  Not sure how I'll prepare them other than boiling them and adding melted butter after draining the water; or used in a chicken 'noodle' soup.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> I bought egg noodles that are supposedly, "German made".  They caught my attention at the grocery store.  Not sure how I'll prepare them other than boiling them and adding melted butter after draining the water; or used in a chicken 'noodle' soup.


I stir fry them for just about 3 or 4 mins... then add whatever I want into it, and then some sauce like Hoisin,  or soy....


----------



## Pink Biz

*Hot dog on bun with all the 'trimmings' and coleslaw for lunch.*


----------



## dobielvr

Turkey burger, asparagus, and a few Ritz crackers.

I've really been in to these crackers lately...


----------



## Ruthanne

Dinner:  Salad, eggs and toast.


----------



## MarciKS

Ramen


----------



## Pappy

Last night was pizza night. Garlic crust, pepperoni. Sausage, green peppers and onions. There’s 4 slices in frig left for lunch today...yay


----------



## Ruthanne

I will be making baked turkey meatballs and spaghetti sauce over some kind of noodles tonight.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had German Smoked Ham, and broccoli in cheese sauce


----------



## Pink Biz

*Meat loaf, green beans and mashed potatoes for dinner.*


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had Smoked Salmon Canapes....with red onion  & tomato  salad


----------



## dobielvr

I made beef stroganoff out of a box.....can't believe I did that.

I need to go grocery shopping...


----------



## Ruthanne

I can't figure out just what I'm having for dinner yet...may order some take out...wish I knew somewhere that delivered Barbeque Ribs!


----------



## Buckeye

nuked a hot dog, and had a bowl of fresh strawberries and cream (okay, half and half...)


----------



## Ruthanne

Didn't order take out but instead had a veggie griller with cheese and onion on rye toast.  I also had some strawberries.


----------



## Ruthanne

Baked chicken with asparagus, mushrooms, cauliflower and brown rice in a casserole and topped with Lemon Pepper seasoning.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lunch was half a can of Hormel Tamales from the emergency shelf with a side of leftover cauliflower.  The tamales were a strange experience.  Not good, not bad, not to be repeated. 

Dinner was a can of Progresso soup and a toasted English muffin with a _schmear_ of peanut butter.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Angel hair pasta with sautéed onion, red bell pepper, zucchini and portabella mushroom over it and some feta cheese sprinkled on top.  Almond-milk vanilla yogurt and fresh blueberries for dessert


----------



## RadishRose

Potato salad.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

RadishRose said:


> Potato salad.


Must be some really good potato salad, @RadishRose !


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Potato salad.


I also had potato salad tonight, along with an open salad sandwich


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lunch was a chicken hotdog and a side of leftover mixed vegetables.

Dinner is leftover butter bean stew.

New food tomorrow.


----------



## JonDouglas

Lunch was a lobster cake (frozen and cooked in toaster oven).  Dinner will be Beef Stroganoff, which is very simple to fix.


----------



## RadishRose

CinnamonSugar said:


> Must be some really good potato salad, @RadishRose !


I made too much of it. It's gone now, finally! Yes, I think it's very good  . @CinnamonSugar . Wish I could share with 'ya.


----------



## Ruthanne

I may be going out to get my dinner tonight.  My friend told me that Taco Bell has a good chalupa whatever that may be.  I may go there and get that or one of their burritos of some kind.  I'm overdue for Mexican food.


----------



## katlupe

Beef stew I made in the slow cooker on Tuesday.


----------



## katlupe

JonDouglas said:


> Lunch was a lobster cake (frozen and cooked in toaster oven).  Dinner will be Beef Stroganoff, which is very simple to fix.


A lobster cake sounds good. Did you buy that already made in the store and you just pop it in the toaster to eat?


----------



## Pink Biz

Spinach and pepperoni pizza for lunch*.*


----------



## PamfromTx

Italian sausage, pepperoni, pineapple and black olive pizza.


----------



## JonDouglas

katlupe said:


> A lobster cake sounds good. Did you buy that already made in the store and you just pop it in the toaster to eat?


I got it in the frozen sea foods section of the super market.  I also get and enjoy frozen crab cakes.  Pop them in the toaster oven at 375 for 17 minutes and yum!


----------



## Ruthanne

Went to taco bell and had something new to me:  a quesalupa.  It is like a huge taco but the shell is softer.  So, I had one of those with black beans and it was pretty good.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Meat loaf, sliced avocado and brocoli florets for dinner.*


----------



## PamfromTx

I prepared lightly battered chicken tenders, mashed potatoes and green beans.   I didn't eat much; stomach is irritable if you get my drift.


----------



## MarciKS

mac n cheese


----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> I prepared lightly battered chicken tenders, mashed potatoes and green beans.   I didn't eat much; stomach is irritable if you get my drift.


*clears throat and slips ya a little somethin somethin*


----------



## MarciKS

a big salad with a bean and cheese burrito and some yucky keto crisps lol


----------



## Ruthanne

Baked chicken and brown rice and green beans.  Strawberries.


----------



## PamfromTx

I made a diced chicken, Jasmine cooked rice, sliced black olives, cream of chicken soup and cheese casserole.  Quite a huge invention; not sure what we'll do with the leftovers. lol


----------



## hollydolly

For dinner last night I had Italian Ham, potato fritters, & peas...

...for brunch this morning I had French toast & 2 rashers of bacon


----------



## Pink Biz

*Baked chicken breast, brussel sprouts and bread stuffing.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Moussaka.. and sugar snap peas *


----------



## Marie5656

*Just finished mine. A baked, breaded pork chop and some rice. And my standard water,*


----------



## Pixelfun

Steak, Caesar Salad and boiled corn


----------



## CindyLouWho

Vegetable lasagna and an ice cold beer.


----------



## Ruthanne

Chicken chicken and more chicken with rice and beans.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Tuna salad sandwich and potato chips for lunch.*


----------



## hollydolly

Broccoli  along with a Chicken & Asparagus pie


----------



## Pinky

Grabbed a chicken shawarma wrap from the Jewish Deli earlier. Good stuff


----------



## Aunt Bea

A tuna melt and an ice-cold diet ginger ale.

Maybe a small dish of Breyer's Carb Smart vanilla_ ice cream_ before I turn in for the night.


----------



## Pappy

Tonight we had chicken breast, mashed potato’s and beans. A Fat Boy ice cream sandwich for dessert.


----------



## Pappy

In case you are wondering what a Fat Boy is:
So darn good.


----------



## dobielvr

Taco salad.


----------



## Ruthanne

Again, I have  a taste for some Mexican restaurant food and it seems nothing else will do...However I can't find a Mexican restaurant who delivers...they all say online they deliver but when you call them they don't.  Oh well, maybe I will fast today with a High protein drink only.


----------



## Ruthanne

Well, after I walked Suzy dog we went to taco bell and got Nachos Belgrande, chicken quesedilla, and I think a beef burrito--trying to recall now.  What I ate so far satisfied my Mexican food hunger.


----------



## Ruthanne

I now have a taste for Chinese food delivery.  I think I still have a few phone numbers I can call.  Moo Goo Gai Pan and egg rolls and crab rangoon seem like healthier choices, I don't eat a lot of Chinese food anymore because of high sodium and sugars in the food.  We'll see what I get tonight.  I just want to eat some and then have a good nap


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lunch was turkey on whole wheat with a glass of SF chocolate almond milk.

Dinner was on the table in sixty seconds flat!

Almost time for a dish of Breyer's Carb Smart vanilla _ice cream_.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had maple cured bacon & cheese Quiche....

Then for supper a few hours later I had a Tiger roll sandwich with Bavarian Ham


----------



## Lakeland living

Chicken on the BBQ,  some home made cheese breadsticks...lol  sort of. potato salad and cole slaw.  The last was the only thing I picked up it town.  Cooking more from scratch, healthier and getting much better at it.


----------



## fmdog44

Nice fat slab of cod smothered in raw garlic mixed with butter, frozen lima beans and tater tots and a glass of water imported all the way from my kitchen faucet.


----------



## Ruthanne

Had the Chinese food I posted about-hit the spot-they gave me so darn much so I shared it with my neighbor.  She was so surprised!


----------



## hollydolly

Bavarian Ham, Purple sprouting broccoli & Sugar snap peas... and Potato fritters...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Very hot and sticky here!

 A scoop of cottage cheese and an ice-cold SF pineapple snack cup. 

I'll rummage around later and see what else I can find.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Vegetable fried rice and pork egg roll for dinner.*


----------



## Lara

A big Ceasar Salad (with chopped Kale added) and a crunchy apple


----------



## Capt Lightning

Last evening I made a liver casserole with a jacket potato and cauliflower.  Today it's going to be meatballs in a tomato - basil sauce with pasta.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ground turkey stew in spaghetti sauce over saltines.


----------



## Pappy

Last night we had fried chicken, mashed garlic potatoes and green beans. Ice tea to drink.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night I had a hot dog with the works and a big glass of SF chocolate almond milk.


----------



## Lara

"Chicken Herb Ravioli with Pesto and Pine Nuts" is what I had for Dinner last night. Not my usual but this is a dish my grown children tell me they miss from childhood. I used to add black olives and artichokes but those add too much salt with the pesto (which is salty).

I used a small vintage airline dish that the airlines don't use anymore. I bought a set on Ebay. They're the perfect size for portion control. I had a tiny portion of Pinot with it which is not my favorite but I read it's the healthiest wine because it has fewer tannins. I prefer Cabernet but only have it with Italian food and Pasta.

The Kirkland Pesto is from Costco in a big jar but unused portions can be stored in freezer. It's the only pesto I've found that is close to homemade but it's salty...so I didn't salt the pasta water when cooking.

Chicken Ravioli is almost impossible to find for some reason but I finally spotted this "Good & Gather" brand of Chicken Ravioli at Target (of all places) and is a healthy brand but not organic.

Don't take your eyes off the Pine Nuts and move them around when roasting in a pan. They're expensive and burn quickly.


----------



## RadishRose

Salad and cereal for dessert


----------



## Pappy

Tonight we’re having Marie Callander pot pies, applesauce and ice tea to drink.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tonight will be Celeste Deluxe Pizza for One with an ice-cold diet Pepsi.

A dish of Breyer's Carb Smart_ ice cream_ or an Atkin's low carb peanut butter cup as a bedtime snack.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I has sausages..(links)  &  eggs & Oven  chips ( fries) & honey roast parsnips ...sausages were smoking so much I set the alarm off.. 

I cooked a Vegan Steak, mixed peppers,  (fresh) mushrooms and onions  with chipotle sauce added & the parsnips   for o/h .. and timed it just right as he walked through the door..


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Bea said:


> Last night I had a hot dog with the works and a big glass of SF chocolate almond milk.


Hi Aunt Bea, I noticed a lot of your foods have 
SF before them, what does that stand for?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ruthanne said:


> Hi Aunt Bea, I noticed a lot of your foods have
> SF before them, what does that stand for?


Sugar free!


----------



## dobielvr

Ruthanne said:


> Hi Aunt Bea, I noticed a lot of your foods have
> SF before them, what does that stand for?


Thank you...I've been wondering the same thing lol.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tonight will be a turkey sandwich on whole-wheat bread with iced tea and a Hunts SF chocolate pudding cup as a bedtime snack.


----------



## Pecos

My wife has cooked a pot of fabulous bean soup and the aroma has flooded the house.


----------



## Lakeland living

Tonight, sliders....small burgers..home made, buns home made mushrooms along with cole slaw .
tasty...


----------



## Pappy

Crock pot beef stew. Onions, potatoes, carrots and celery. It was so good.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Baked chicken breast with gravy and macaroni salad for lunch.*


----------



## hollydolly

*Chicken & leek pot pie..... & sugar snap peas *


----------



## Pappy

A chicken breast Italian style. Breast was stuffed with ham, pepperoni and an Italian cheese, with Brussel sprouts for vegetable. Oh so good.


----------



## hollydolly

It's lunchtime, so far I've just had a croissant  for brunch.. now hubs is in the kitchen making vegan sausages for himself  and even tho' I don't like them, it's making me hungry for lunch


----------



## Capt Lightning

Ginger spiced steak with chips and onion rings for dinner.  Washed it down with a bottle of Leffe Blond.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had honey roast Salmon fillet & Pilau rice...


----------



## Pappy

Ordering pizza in a few minutes. Wife and I worked hard today and don’t feel like fixing anything.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A slice of pepperoni pizza from the local Wegman's washed down with an ice-cold diet Pepsi.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Had tomato and onion scrambled eggs with English muffin for lunch.*


----------



## Ruthanne

BK Big Fish and onion rings and chocolate chip cookies and diet cherry coke.


----------



## Gemma

BBQ Chicken, coleslaw, baked beans, corn on the cob and strawberry shortcake for dessert.


----------



## Gary O'

Capt Lightning said:


> Ginger spiced steak with chips and onion rings for dinner. Washed it down with a bottle of Leffe Blond.





Pappy said:


> Ordering pizza in a few minutes.





Aunt Bea said:


> A slice of pepperoni pizza from the local Wegman's washed down with an ice-cold diet Pepsi





Gemma said:


> BBQ Chicken, coleslaw, baked beans, corn on the cob and strawberry shortcake for dessert.


Dang

Wife fixed me an artichoke
Never had one
After seeing what you guys had, I'm feeling a tad bereft
Next time artichokes are on the menu, I'm hiring a small child to peel about a thousand of 'em

Prolly getting cotton candy for dessert

I'm raiding the fridge real soon
Whatever I find, be it something green that should be brown, in the very back , I'm downing it


----------



## MarciKS

I had chicken carbonara over mashed potatoes and corn on the cob.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Tuna casserole with salted caramel ice cream for dessert.*


----------



## PamfromTx

Hubby went and bought BBQ ribs and chicken at Rudy's BBQ.  Talk about delish.  I have plenty left over for tomorrow too.  I'll make a small amount of potato salad to go with it.


----------



## Pappy

Gary O' said:


> Dang
> 
> Wife fixed me an artichoke
> Never had one
> After seeing what you guys had, I'm feeling a tad bereft
> Next time artichokes are on the menu, I'm hiring a small child to peel about a thousand of 'em
> 
> Prolly getting cotton candy for dessert
> 
> I'm raiding the fridge real soon
> Whatever I find, be it something green that should be brown, in the very back , I'm downing it


Never had one Gary. Are they really that good?


----------



## Gary O'

Pappy said:


> Never had one Gary. Are they really that good?


For what's there (skimming that little leaf with yer teeth) ...no
If forced to eat one, use a really good dipping sauce

The artichoke heart ain't too bad
But, over all, not worth heating the stove up for


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> For what's there (skimming that little leaf with yer teeth) ...no
> If forced to eat one, use a really good dipping sauce
> 
> The artichoke heart ain't too bad
> But, over all, not worth heating the stove up for


Italian-style stuffed artichokes are where it's at @Gary O'.  That's how I learned to make  artichokes.


----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> Hubby went and bought BBQ ribs and chicken at Rudy's BBQ.  Talk about delish.  I have plenty left over for tomorrow too.  I'll make a small amount of potato salad to go with it.


we had ribs friday as the grill special and they got 3 little tiny pieces of ribs with a side for $6.50. hell our chicken strips are bigger than these ribs were. still had 2 full pans of ribs left. hope they get used. that's a lot of money to be wasting.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> For what's there (skimming that little leaf with yer teeth) ...no
> If forced to eat one, use a really good dipping sauce
> 
> The artichoke heart ain't too bad
> But, over all, not worth heating the stove up for


Tape this old recipe from the 70s to the refrigerator door.

*Spinach And Artichoke Casserole*
14 ozs canned artichoke hearts (canned in water not marinated) -- drained
30 ozs frozen chopped spinach -- thawed and drained
8 ozs cream cheese
2 tbsps mayonnaise
4 tbsps olive oil
6 tbsps milk
salt and pepper -- to taste
1/3 c grated fresh Parmesan cheese

Drain the artichokes, and place them on the bottom of a 3-quart casserole.
Squeeze as much moisture as possible from the spinach, and layer it on top of the artichokes.
Using an electric mixer blend the cream cheese, mayonnaise, and butter or oil until light and fluffy.
Gradually beat in the milk, and spread this mixture over the top of the spinach. Sprinkle with pepper and parmesan cheese.

Bake, uncovered, at 375° for 40 minutes, or until the top is lightly browned.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Shrimp teriyaki over rice for lunch.*


----------



## hollydolly

Lamb shank with minted gravy & Yorkshire puddings


----------



## Llynn

Puget Sound oysters and steamer clams. A friend, who owns beach property, dropped off some fresh seafood and it will meet its rightful fate this afternoon.


----------



## Ruthanne

Burrito, nachos, diet coke.


----------



## dobielvr

Pink Biz said:


> *Tuna casserole with salted caramel ice cream for dessert.*


I really like tuna casserole, havent had it in ages.  I put peas in mine.

Not sure if it's on my diet plan?????? lol


----------



## StarSong

Last night's spring rolls were so good!  Plenty of ingredients left over so that's what I'll be lunching on today!


----------



## Pink Biz

dobielvr said:


> I really like tuna casserole, havent had it in ages. * I put peas in mine*.


*Me too!*


----------



## Ruthanne

Salad and PB and jelly


----------



## StarSong

Ruthanne said:


> Salad and PB and jelly


Grape, strawberry, or something else?  I love PB & jelly!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lunch was leftover fried chicken and dinner will probably be a loaded hot dog or grilled cheese.


----------



## Ruthanne

StarSong said:


> Grape, strawberry, or something else?  I love PB & jelly!!!


Blueberry


----------



## hollydolly

Lunch was in the  pub garden  today... I had chicken salad..... and diet coke


----------



## Nathan

Baby back ribs in the smoker, should be done in an hour.    Greens on the stove:


----------



## dobielvr

Now I'm looking for a 'Yum' button...lol


----------



## drifter

Lunch was a grilled cheese sandwich. Expect dinner will be pancakes or maybe
an orange and a few grapes. The pantry is getting low.


----------



## PamfromTx

dobielvr said:


> Now I'm looking for a 'Yum' button...lol


----------



## PamfromTx

Hubby is grilling burgers.


----------



## Pinky

We were out today, and picked up Jamaican food. 
Chicken Roti for me, and Curry Chicken w. Rice and Peas for hubby.
My Roti was so big, I saved 1/2 for tomorrow.


----------



## Ruthanne

Salad:  kale, tomatoes, broccoli, grated parmesan cheese, evoo and balsamic vinegar; Vanilla high protein drink


----------



## RadishRose

Caprese salad, a chicken tender, an ice cream cone.


----------



## drifter

At 4:30 this afternoon, I had an egg sandwich and an orange 
for a late lunch and early dinner. In another thirty minutes I may
have a small bowl or cup of jello.


----------



## PamfromTx

We had beef tacos (it's Taco Tuesday in our parts).  lol   With all the fixings.


----------



## Lara

I had dinner in the morning (Salmon w/sea salt and maple syrup drizzled on top)...
So I had breakfast at night (Kale Omelet Specialty of the House lol)
Watermelon for lunch
I know...it's a lot of food...don't judge me


----------



## drifter

I don’t eat tacos (teeth problem) but I’ve eaten so many breakfast burritos my bump is showing 
again and growing.


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> I had dinner in the morning (Salmon w/sea salt and maple syrup drizzled on top)...
> So I had breakfast at night (Kale Omelet Specialty of the House lol)
> Watermelon for lunch
> I know...it's a lot of food...don't judge me


LOL-What makes you think that's a lot of food?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Yellow squash with onion and a Hormel Compleat.


----------



## Lara

RadishRose said:


> LOL-What makes you think that's a lot of food?


Well it took me 3 lines to type it when everyone else's were one-liners...except Pinky but she "saved 1/2 for tomorrow".
And Drifter whose "egg sandwich and orange were a combined lunch and dinner...and maybe a small cup of Jello" 
Plus, I was just being funny...kinda' lol

"Yumm"


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> LOL-What makes you think that's a lot of food?


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> I was thinking the same thing!


ahhh, she was kidding


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm going to have fried cheddar brats, celery, sweet peppers and great northern bean in a little low sodium V8 juice.


----------



## RadishRose

1- another Caprese Salad
     ice cream cone, coffee

2-  a folded over baloney sandwich
     ice cream cone, water from the sink.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> 1- another Caprese Salad
> ice cream cone, coffee
> 
> 2-  a folded over baloney sandwich
> ice cream cone, water from the sink.


Seems like it's ice cream cone weather in Connecticut!  ♥


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Seems like it's ice cream cone weather in Connecticut!  ♥


A box of 8 were on sale.


----------



## Aunt Bea

RadishRose said:


> A box of 8 were on sale.


Save a couple for tuna or chicken salad!


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> Save a couple for tuna or chicken salad!


My goodness, Aunt Bea what a great idea!
You are cooler than the other side of the pillow, AB.

Topped with a black olive- wonderful. I guess a cherry tomato would also work.


----------



## Pappy

A big slice of ham, peas and macaroni salad. Ice tea to drink.


----------



## dobielvr

RadishRose said:


> 1- another Caprese Salad
> ice cream cone, coffee
> 
> 2-  a folded over baloney sandwich
> ice cream cone, water from the sink.


I wanted an ice cream cone so bad last night because of you...lol


----------



## hollydolly

I had a Fish pie ( haddock, King  prawns , Salmon, in a cheese sauce ..) for lunch...

about 20 minutes ago I sat out in the sun with a strawberry ice-cream ''free from''  ice lolly..deeelishus


----------



## dobielvr

egg tacos for breakfast......


----------



## Pappy

Finished off our chicken stew we made in the slow cooker a few days ago. Oh so good. Muffin, ice tea and a frosted sugar cookie for dessert.


----------



## Gemma

Grilled steak salads with a homemade vinaigrette.


----------



## Pinky

Couscous with diced chicken/celery/mushrooms/peppers. We eat it warm and cold.


----------



## Ruthanne

Salad:  kale, broccoli, celery, grated parmesan cheese.  A fried crab cake with tarter sauce on whole grain toast.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cauliflower fried and the last of the summer squash.


----------



## StarSong

Salad with a few cashews and yuzu dressing.  I LOVE yuzu dressing!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Farfalle with garlic,herb and mushroom pasta sauce for lunch.*


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Italian-style stuffed artichokes are where it's at @Gary O'. That's how I learned to make artichokes.




*WOOF!

*


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Baked Zucchini stuffed with turkey italian sausage, sautéed onions, tomatoes + feta and mozzarella cheese. Next time I’ll have it when I’m not on call so I can enjoy a glass of wine with it—yum!


----------



## RadishRose

Chicken salad, cottage cheese on lettuce and pineapple chunks.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tonight is a bologna sandwich with American cheese and a squirt of spicy mustard on whole grain bread washed down with an ice-cold Diet Pepsi.


----------



## Buckeye

Fixed a pre-made meatloaf (that goes in the oven for an hour) from Publix and micro mashed potatoes.  SO was very polite but didn't eat much of it.  Oh well....


----------



## bowmore

We ordered in: Halibut Veracruz with rice mushrooms and onions; Ahi tuna tartare; potato pancakes with smoked salmon and caviar


----------



## Gemma

BBQ'd baby back ribs, macaroni salad and corn on the cob.


----------



## Gemma

Chicken marsala over a bed of fettuccine and a side salad.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A bowl of puffed wheat cereal with ice-cold almond milk.


----------



## hollydolly

Lamb Shank in minted gravy , Yorkshire puddings, and mashed swede...


----------



## dobielvr

For a late breakfast I had lamajoon (an armenian pizza) and yalanchi (cold rice and seasonings rolled in cold grape leaves)


----------



## Pink Biz

*Shrimp salad on lettuce with an English muffin. A refreshing light lunch on such a hot day.*


----------



## Pappy

Ordered out for delivery. Two Papadias, meatball and pepperoni, with cheesy crust. Pepsi on ice and vanilla fudge ice cream.


----------



## Furryanimal

I had some toast....after breakfast out!


----------



## debodun

I made myself a taco salad for lunch. Nothing heavy or that needs extended cooking during this heat wave.


----------



## dobielvr

Chicken salad w/all kinds of greens and things.  But, I seemed to lose interest in it about half way thru, so now I'm eating a piece of home made 3 ingredient banana bread w/some butter on it.  Tastes much better.


----------



## Marie5656

*I got lazy, bought a Stoffers Meat loaf  "family size" at the store today. Cooked it up. Ate some tonight with mashed taters. Will finish it tomorrow for lunch or dinner.*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Buttered spinach, a ham sandwich on Italian bread, and a dish of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Ruthanne

Going to have a big albacore tuna sandwich.  Mixing it with lite mayo and olive oil spread and chopped celery and putting that on 2 slices of 12 grain toast.


----------



## Pinky

Beans on toast, with a fried egg on top. We were too tired to make anything more complicated after our long day at the eye clinic.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Avocado cheeseburger and strawberries for lunch.*


----------



## RadishRose

Beef patty with fried onions, mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Toasted ham and provolone sandwich with a side of California blend vegetables from Aldi.

Vanilla ice cream later!


----------



## Paco Dennis

Sardines/spinach on Coconut patties covered with a ranch type dressing. Rasberries, blueberries, cherries, in yogart and cream.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Needed a Mexican fix... which I took care of at the local Mexican restaurant.  I feel like I'm about to split a seam!  oy


----------



## hollydolly

Battered Cod sandwich....


----------



## Ruthanne

I just had a salad composed of kale and grape tomatoes and topped with parmesan cheese and olive oil and balsamic vinegar. Had some V8 juice.  In awhile I'm going to also have an avocado sandwich:  a whole avocado sliced, whipped cream cheese, 2 slices of 12 grain toast.


----------



## hollydolly

Today we had lunch at the bar overlooking the sea... just fresh salmon, salad  sandwiches.. and cold drinks ...it was too hot to eat really...


----------



## RadishRose

Caprese salad and an ice cream cone.


----------



## Pappy

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes and Cole slaw. Ice tea and sugar cookie.


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> Caprese salad and an ice cream cone.


What is in a Caprese Salad RR?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

My son surprised me today and said he was coming over after work with dinner. He brought vegetable egg foo young and vege egg rolls from the halal Chinese restaurant in town.


----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> What is in a Caprese Salad RR?


Tomatoes, sliced fresh mozzarella cheese and fresh basil leaves, olive oil and salt. I'm on a kick since I have a pot of fresh basil growing by the kitchen door.


----------



## MickaC

What great meals.
Never fails. 
Everytime i come to this thread, my mouth starts watering.....Big Time.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Tomatoes, sliced fresh mozzarella cheese and fresh basil leaves, olive oil and salt. I'm on a kick since I have a pot of fresh basil growing by the kitchen door.


One of my all time faves


----------



## JonDouglas

Crab cake and pasta salad for lunch.  Fixed spaghetti and (store bought) meatballs for dinner.  I feel another smothered chicken dish coming on, though.


----------



## MrPants

Last weekend a neighbor called me up and asked if I'd BBQ a duck he'd shot last fall and had kept in the freezer all winter. Of course I obliged! Nothing like a BBQ with a few pops along the way 
He had cleaned and dressed the bird before he came over. I made a dry rub, a glaze and a Raspberry sauce using frozen raspberries, It turned out really good 

After 2 hours at 300F on the smoker". Pulled it as the internal temp was 155F


Wrapped in foil to rest for 20 minutes. Then carved and served with some home made Raspberry Sauce


----------



## MarciKS

i'm having fried chicken i cooked at work that was gonna go to waste. i brought home a breast and two thighs. having it with a salad.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lunch was a hard boiled egg followed by a bowl of the first locally grown strawberries of the season on a warm toaster waffle with a scoop of vanilla ice cream.

I’m not sure about supper but it could be very similar to lunch.


----------



## hollydolly

I have just had Chicken & ham pot pie, and peas....


----------



## Pink Biz

hollydolly said:


> Today we had lunch at the bar overlooking the sea... just fresh *salmon salad  sandwiches*.. and cold drinks ...it was too hot to eat really...


*Thanks for the idea! I made that for lunch and had a banana and kiwi fruit too.*


----------



## Ruthanne

Everything!  Well, mainly I pigged out on ice cream so far and later I will have a can of spaghetti and meatballs which I love--oh and topped with parmesan cheese.


----------



## Pappy

Sweet corn on the cob, fried chicken and Cole slaw. Ice tea and a cookie. Oh so good.


----------



## MrPants

Muskox will be on the menu this weekend. Just cutting up the giant roast I got for doing some work on one of the neighbour's houses Everything's barter here


----------



## Gemma

Beer battered cod filet sandwiches w/cheese, tomato, lettuce and tartar sauce, French fries and French cut green beans.


----------



## Ruthanne

Gemma said:


> Beer battered cod filet sandwiches w/cheese, tomato, lettuce and tartar sauce, French fries and French cut green beans.


OMG my mouth is watering!


----------



## StarSong

Madras style lentils over a baked potato.  Yum!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lunch was a hot dog with the works a scoop of cottage cheese and a dish of strawberries.

I think supper will be a bowl of cereal with almond milk and a dish of strawberries.


----------



## dobielvr

Fried cod fillets and cauliflower steaks.

Rocky road ice cream later.  yum


----------



## RadishRose

Lentils with rice, onions, carrots, celery and some spinach; cut up ham. 

Salad w/ Romaine, raw spinach and tomatoes; garlic dressing


----------



## Ruthanne

I am going to have a very late dinner of turkey meatballs, broccoli, and onions simmered in V8.


----------



## Gemma

Chicken parmigiana over a bed of spaghetti and a side salad.


----------



## PamfromTx

We had leftover chicken gnocchi soup.  It was delish second time around.  Frozen solid because I had put it in the freezer.  Thank goodness for microwaves that defrost.


----------



## dobielvr

Turkey burrito and a left over cauliflower steak.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tuna salad with hard cooked eggs and a dish of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## hollydolly

Toad-in-the-hole...and broccoli


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> Toad-in-the-hole...and broccoli


Holly….what the heck is Toad-in-the-hole?


----------



## Pappy

Last night..chicken pot pie, applesauce, ice tea and sugar cookie.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Last night dinner was meat loaf, green beans and mashed potatoes, with vanilla frozen yoghurt for dessert.*


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> Holly….what the heck is Toad-in-the-hole?


LOL...google is yer best friend pappy....


----------



## Pappy

hollydolly said:


> LOL...google is yer best friend pappy....


You gotta make me work for it right? It looks delicious Holly.


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> You gotta make me work for it right? It looks delicious Holly.


yes it is...I'm sure you'd love it Pappy.. it's very easy to make at home... ..and serve with plenty gravy


----------



## J-Kat

Tonight I had a salmon patty on a Brioche bun with mayo, creamy hot sauce, tomato and lettuce.  Served with Three Bean Salad and iced tea to drink.  Dessert was peaches with cottage cheese.


----------



## dobielvr

Tonight I met a couple of girlfriends for dinner at a local Japanese restaurant.
We each ordered the chicken dinner box.  Gosh, there was so much food.

They forgot our ice cream for dessert, till we reminded them...


----------



## StarSong

Made a chopped summer salad with brown rice, roasted corn, persian cucumbers, romaine lettuce, garbanzo beans, red bell pepper, tomatoes, salsa and a little caesar dressing.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pizza with pepperoni and banana better--not bad but would have been better had it not gotten here so late making it half cold.


----------



## hollydolly

Last night I had a salad which had a little of everything in it ..some Italian Ham., some Smoked salmon , egg, grated cheese..Baby leaf lettuce, tomato, grated carrot, sugar snap peas.. and a Side of Baked potato....( can't remember eating that much in a long time)..then later sliced banana & cream


----------



## Pappy

Last night was meatloaf, corn, smashed potatoes and ice tea. Dessert: a bowl of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## StarSong

Ruthanne said:


> Pizza with pepperoni and *banana better*--not bad but would have been better had it not gotten here so late making it half cold.


I'm hoping you meant banana peppers, not bananas.


----------



## Ruthanne

StarSong said:


> I'm hoping you meant banana peppers, not bananas.


Yeah


----------



## SmoothSeas

left over Mexican from yesterday - cheese chili rellano, chicken enchilada, rice and beans...


----------



## MarciKS

having ramen and bagels for lunch. not sure about supper yet.


----------



## Ruthanne

It was one of those I'll eat whatever the heck I want days.  Pizza and macaroni and cheese and a fudgesicle.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A dish of homemade stewed tomatoes and a few salt & pepper pistachios with several glasses of iced tea.

I’ll  fix a bowl of cereal with almond milk for a bedtime snack.


----------



## Lara

It was 90 degrees today..

Chilled Shrimp cocktail
Cold Watermelon
Crispy super-greens Salad
`


----------



## Pappy

Wife took me to Cracker Barrel and I had fried shrimp, potatos, corn bread and Mac and cheese. So good. Wife had chicken and dumplings, potatoes, rolls and Cole slaw.


----------



## hollydolly

Battered Cod... and sugar snap peas., and sliced fresh strawberries & cream


----------



## Pink Biz

*Chili and cornbread*


----------



## Ruthanne

For my last meal today I had a few pecans and a salad consisting of kale, cauliflower, grape tomatoes, grated  parmesan cheese and topped with EVOO and Balsamic vinegar. May also have some eggs later but not sure how I'll cook them, maybe an omelet.


----------



## cdestroyer

prepping multibean and smoked ham soup with corn bread...yum


----------



## dobielvr

Turkey burger and chips.


----------



## Ruthanne

canned spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## RadishRose

Poached haddock, lima beans, blueberries.
Later,cottage cheese


----------



## Pappy

A big chicken pot pie, applesauce and ice tea. Ice cream sandwich for dessert.


----------



## StarSong

Going to visit one of our sons and his wife for lunch today.  He's picking up Impossible burgers and fries.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had a bacon roll for lunch... we were supposed to be going out for lunch but it didn't happen... so bacon roll it was...( at least for me )>..


----------



## Granny B.

We're making a birthday dinner for a friend: turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, broccoli, and birthday cake.


----------



## Gemma

Potato crusted cod filets topped with parmesan cheese, grilled asparagus and a side salad.


----------



## Pappy

Chicken cordon blue, corn on cob and potato salad.


----------



## Gemma

Stuffed pork chops and glazed carrots.  Raspberry cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A slice of pepperoni pizza from the deli and an ice-cold diet Pepsi.


----------



## Pappy

Salisbury meat, pork and beans and Mac and cheese. Small eclairs for dessert.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hawaiian style pizza and a side of Greek salad and a slice of Cassata cake.


----------



## Ruthanne

Kale, sweet potato, tofu, simmered in low sodium V8 with garlic and herbs spice.  Not bad at all.  A raspberry filled cookie that surprisingly didn't have an overabundance of sugar in it.


----------



## Gemma

*Where is @Ruthanne ... she hasn't been around since the end of June???  I hope she's okay!*

I made grilled chicken salads for dinner.


----------



## MickaC

This confirms that i'm a country bumkin through and through. Big fat garden lettuce sandwiches every day for lunch......sometimes for supper too, with veggies. YUM YUM.
Gardens are great.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> View attachment 175490 This confirms that i'm a country bumkin through and through. Big fat garden lettuce sandwiches every day for lunch......sometimes for supper too, with veggies. YUM YUM.
> Gardens are great.


looks delicious do you have anything else on it ?


----------



## hollydolly

Gemma said:


> *Where is @Ruthanne ... she hasn't been around since the end of June???  I hope she's okay!*
> 
> I made grilled chicken salads for dinner.


she's fine I got a PM from her, she's just taking a little break...


----------



## Pappy

Fried chicken, green beans and baked potato. Ice tea and a small cake.


----------



## Gemma

hollydolly said:


> she's fine I got a PM from her, she's just taking a little break...


Thanks for letting me know @hollydolly.  I was concerned for her, after reading some of her health issues posts.


----------



## hollydolly

Gemma said:


> Thanks for letting me know @hollydolly.  I was concerned for her, after reading some of her health issues posts.


Tou'rewelcome,  she does have health issues and so she's just concentrating on getting herself healthy and in a good head space..I think..


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Lunch was hash browns and two scrambled eggs. I have no idea what I'll be having for dinner. Looks like it might be a half can of Chef Boy-Ar-Dee ravioli. It's something I crave sometime and I don't feel like cooking.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> looks delicious do you have anything else on it ?


Just a generous portion of butter, and salt and pepper.


----------



## PamfromTx

Pappy said:


> Fried chicken, green beans and baked potato. Ice tea and a small cake.


How small was the cake, @Pappy ?


----------



## dobielvr

OneEyedDiva said:


> Lunch was hash browns and two scrambled eggs. I have no idea what I'll be having for dinner. Looks like it might be a half can of Chef Boy-Ar-Dee ravioli. It's something I crave sometime and I don't feel like cooking.


I too have a can of his famous ravioli!  I buy it for the same reason....you never know when a craving might hit.  lol
I also like hi s spaghetti and meatballs in the can..

But, tonight I made a turkey burger and threw it in to my arugula salad...w/cukes, avocado, tomatoes and some left over bruschetta bread I had last night.


----------



## Tommy

MickaC said:


> View attachment 175490 This confirms that i'm a country bumkin through and through. Big fat garden lettuce sandwiches every day for lunch......sometimes for supper too, with veggies. YUM YUM.
> Gardens are great.


Looks really good to me, MickaC, but I'd add a layer of nice, fresh sliced radishes and a dash of salt to it.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

real Summer weather is here in S Georgia.  Good day for a Capri salad, crusty rosemary bread and some vanilla ice cream for dessert


----------



## hollydolly

I just had Beans, sausages, Buttered Brussel sprouts, and Honey Roast parsnips....

Vegan o/h  has just got home and he's down there now having all the same veggies but with Vegan ''meatballs''...


----------



## hollydolly

it's 7am... I'm just eating a bacon roll.... I never eat breakfast much less this early...d'yall think I might be pregnant ?


----------



## Lee

Going to make up some kebabs with pork tenderloin, red pepper, sweet onion, pineapple, mushroom, brush them with olive oil and Old Bay and toss them on the barbeque


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> it's 7am... I'm just eating a bacon roll.... I never eat breakfast much less this early...d'yall think I might be pregnant ?


Won't your daughter be delighted to learn she's going to get that baby brother or sister that she'd always dreamed of?  Perhaps a set of twins... one of each???


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Won't your daughter be delighted to learn she's going to get that baby brother or sister that she'd always dreamed of?  Perhaps a set of twins... one of each???


oh yes she'd be over the moon.....


----------



## feywon

Bonnie said:


> Very strange  for me,    but  since I've stocked up on food and essentials  for the refrigerator/pantry,    my appetite has totally disappeared.
> I feel fine, but just don't care to eat anything it seems.


Having grown up very poor, i  find that the more options for food i have stocked, the less i eat. When it's limited genetic and experiential factors kick in making me feel 'hungrier'.  

With rare exceptions breakfast is biggest meal of my day the last few decades reversing my early adulthood habit of not eating till i really felt hungry. i had Gestational Diabetes when pregnant with my daughter in my late 30's and had to eat protein breakfast to quell symptoms. It lingered for months after her birth but by the time my blood sugar was normal again, the habit was there. But when i have a lot of options, both for meals and snacks--i tend to eat less of anything at one sitting, not that you could tell by my weight. i'm not actually obese like my Irish Granny---but post menopause it steadily crept up to more than i like. 

And none of that changed during 'quarantine'--living rural, and knowing my tendency to eat less when i have more options, i'd long had a tendency to 'stock up', being sure to have options that have long shelf lives as well some fresh foods.  (local grocery good source of produce).


----------



## StarSong

@hollydolly, have your grocers restocked after the most recent shopping panic or are there still areas of short supply?


----------



## hollydolly

I had forgotten about the shortages SS,  until I went to the superstore yesterday and found half the shelves empty... I had to go to 2 stores.. Sainsbury & M&S to get my shopping


----------



## hollydolly

feywon said:


> Having grown up very poor, i  find that the more options for food i have stocked, the less i eat. When it's limited genetic and experiential factors kick in making me feel 'hungrier'.


Gosh, I thought I was the only one that happened to.. yes you're so right. I have a Preppers' store of food  some might say.. and I truly feel less hungry for food  with all our stock of dry & canned and 3 freezers.. , than I do if there's  just a small amount in the house (not that the latter , has  happened for a long time )...but like you I grew up desperately poor... so I find I'm more inclined to eat if I have less choice...and have to be inventive.

Strange isn't it ?.. but I'm pleased someone else does that too..


----------



## feywon

hollydolly said:


> ...Strange isn't it ?.. but I'm pleased someone else does that too..


The saving grace was it was rural poor the first 10 yrs, so parents hunted and we kids could fish, or scoop up Blue Claw crabs from the river. (Sometimes knowing if we were unsuccessful it would be oatmeal for supper--i cannot fathom how anyone could fish for 'relaxation' having experienced it that way. Both parents were excellent shots (tho Mom from more privileged background than Dad and only learned to hunt, fish and even swim at about 22) they often shared with neighbors who had larger families (we're talking ones with 10-12 kids to their 4) any of those people with truck farms shared fruits and veggies with us come harvest time.

But even when one of them was working steady any 'store bought' foods were carefully rationed. Mom baked a great deal from scratch between Halloween and New Year's and those goodies were more often unlimited because the ingredients were fairly cheap and lasted well--also things like prune or poppy seed strudel/pastry fillings that were more expensive often were sent to her by relatives up north.


----------



## hollydolly

We were city kids...poor in the city is a whole different ball game as you're aware.. I'm pleased you ate well as a child, it was something we were very much lacking


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Chicken shawarma salad from a local eatery— *so* good!


----------



## hollydolly

I just had Chinese take-out... Pork dumplings, King prawns in batter with sweet & sour sauce...

I should have taken a pic of it....sorry


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lunch was a bowl of spoon size shredded wheat with almond milk.

Supper will be a Barber Foods fit & flavorful chicken cordon bleu with a side of cabbage salad and a side of applesauce.


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Bea said:


> Lunch was a bowl of spoon size shredded wheat with almond milk.


Exactly what I had for dinner, small bowl of shredded wheat with almond milk and a little unsweetened applesauce.  Quick, light and just the right amount of food to get me through the evening as we watched the Olympics on the DVR.


----------



## RadishRose

I'm thinking about picking up some fried chicken and roasting a frozen vegetable mix in the oven.


----------



## hollydolly

I've just had Scallops & King Prawns in a Lobster & Kale sauce...for dinner.. with a side of 3 cheese Bloomer bread...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I've just had Scallops & King Prawns in a Lobster & Kale sauce...for dinner.. with a side of 3 cheese Bloomer bread...


Sounds like a dinner fit for a queen!  Did you make it yourself?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Sounds like a dinner fit for a queen!  Did you make it yourself?


no..I'd like to take the credit for such a delicious meal but no, I bought it ready prepared for baking in the oven....I just added the Kale


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tonight’s dinner will be salad out of a bag with cheese on toast and several glasses of unsweetened iced tea.


----------



## hollydolly

Last night I had some baked beans...I haven't felt much like eating this last few days...


----------



## Pappy

Dinner last night consisted of chicken breast, mash potatoes, a veggie mixture and an ice cream sandwich for dessert. Ice tea to drink.


----------



## StarSong

I bought some fresh spinach yesterday so I made a spinach salad for dinner.


----------



## Gemma

Cheeseburgers, baked beans and a cucumber salad.


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday I made a pot of my favorite lentil invention.  Dried lentils, water, green enchilada sauce (that's what makes this magical!), water, veggie broth concentrate, curry powder, turmeric, sauteed onions, garlic, and heaps of diced carrots & celery at the end.  It's great as is or poured over a bowl of green beans, spinach, zucchini or other veggies.  Top off with a bit of lime juice in the bowl.  So tasty and wonderfully healthy.  

It'll be gone in a few days.  DH & I go through it pretty quickly.


----------



## MickaC

Having great success with my menu from the garden.
Have graduated from big fat lettuce sandwiches....to....big toasted tomato sandwiches with garden lettuce salad and green beans.
YUM YUM.


----------



## RadishRose

Pasta salad with salmon and frozen cooked peas.


----------



## funsearcher!

Zucchini. . yellow squash. shoshito peppers., basil, cherry tomatoes==from my garden sauted with butter, garlic, onion and some riced cauliflower


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Pasta salad with salmon and frozen cooked peas.


I love lightly cooked frozen peas.  They're like little bursts of sunshine!


----------



## Alligatorob

Eggplant parmesan, made with fresh eggplant and tomatoes from our garden!


----------



## MrPants

StarSong said:


> I love lightly cooked frozen peas.  They're like little bursts of sunshine!


Love a nice cool pasta salad too on a warm summer's evening, instead of cooking a hot meal. I too include some frozen peas, salmon of course as well and I often throw in some chopped celery, red peppers and some coarsely chopped hard boiled egg. Good stuff!


----------



## Marie5656

*Just mixed up the ground meat blend (beef, pork, veal) I bought yesterday into a nice sized meat loaf. It is only 1:15, but I just wanted a nice late lunch/ early dinner.  There will be plenty enough to slice up and freeze.  I tried something different, and put a little A-1 steak sauce in the mix, for some added flavor*


----------



## katlupe

Supper tonight is ground beef with taco seasonings on a salad made of lettuce, olives, pickle relish and onions. Maybe ranch dressing on top.


----------



## Knight

Not really chicken wings & potato salad. Strawberry shortcake with topping for desert.

Chicken wings $2.29 a lb.
Used larger more meaty chicken drumsticks 69 cents a lb. 

Same process just more value for the money.


----------



## Pappy

Last night was spaghetti and meatballs and a side of wax beans with lots of salt and butter. Coffee ice cream for dessert.


----------



## rkunsaw

I have some leftover cornbread so I decided I will cook some chicken and make cornbread dressing. Maybe open a can of cranberry sauce too.


----------



## hollydolly

Yesterday I had Sunday roast.......

Today I'll be having salmon fillet, and broccoli


----------



## Aunt Bea

Nothing too exciting.

I made some hard-cooked eggs and *RED* jello this morning.

I need to walk to the store for a loaf of bread, 

We'll see what else jumps into the trolley.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cool today!

Wiener bean pot and a peach snack cup for lunch.

My wild Saturday night will be a Celeste personal pizza, TGI Buffalo wings, and an ice cold Diet Pepsi.

Plenty of leftovers for tomorrow.

New food on Monday!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Treated myself to tacos al pastor and a glass of Chardonnay

And Re-watching "An Ideal Husband" =)


----------



## StarSong

CinnamonSugar said:


> Treated myself to tacos al pastor and a glass of Chardonnay
> 
> And Re-watching "An Ideal Husband" =)


Looked it up.  There are three movies with that name.  Which one would you recommend?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

StarSong said:


> Looked it up.  There are three movies with that name.  Which one would you recommend?
> View attachment 182812


the 1999 version with Rupert Everett!!  I can't imagine anyone else in the role.  Wilde's barbed humor shines !


----------



## PamfromTx

Hoping to prepare some beef/bean chalupas with lots and lots of tomato and lettuce.


----------



## StarSong

CinnamonSugar said:


> the 1999 version with Rupert Everett!!  I can't imagine anyone else in the role.  Wilde's barbed humor shines !


Thanks - I just ordered a copy to be held for me at my public library!


----------



## hollydolly

Chicken, ham and asparagus pie...


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Chicken, ham and asparagus pie...


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had Prawns, &  scallops  in a Cream & Lobster sauce ...


----------



## hollydolly

Brunch today was breakfast sausage & scrambled egg with chopped broccoli...


----------



## dobielvr

Steak salad w/homemade ranch dressing.


----------



## senior chef

Tonight is my lazy night. Eating leftover Red Beans, rice and smoked sausage.


----------



## oldpop




----------



## StarSong

oldpop said:


> View attachment 184544


During her teens, when something struck my daughter as particularly gross, she would give it her drawn out, Valley Girl type, "Ewwwww-ahh."  
I'd say this qualifies for a double syllable version of eww.


----------



## Alligatorob

hollydolly said:


> Are you eating differently during this enforced isolation period... are you eating less, or more. ?


Good questions!

To start we have no real "enforced isolation" here in Utah.  Went to my wife's 50th reunion last night and out of several hundred people I saw maybe 3 wearing masks, and no noticeable effort at social distancing.  So my answers may be different from others.

I am not eating much differently, at first I lost weight, but have regained a bit of it.  I guess we are not going out to eat so often, but have not really thought about why.  All restaurants are fully open here and have been except for a brief, maybe 4 to 6 week period when all this began.

One thing that has changed is the availability of some things.  We often can a lot of our peaches and tomatoes, but this year canning equipment is in short supply, not sure why, I don't know how that makes sense.  So we are not putting so much of our garden excess away this year.  Prices of meat and a few other things have gone up.


hollydolly said:


> Well I just had dinner....tempura battered cod... and buttered Asparagus tips...


Sounds good, save some for me!


----------



## Alligatorob

oldpop said:


> View attachment 184544



Hey Oldpop, have you ever eaten coon or possum?  I like coon, "call it the other dark meat".  I tried to eat possum once, could not get past the smell...


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> Good questions!
> 
> To start we have no real "enforced isolation" here in Utah.  Went to my wife's 50th reunion last night and out of several hundred people I saw maybe 3 wearing masks, and no noticeable effort at social distancing.  So my answers may be different from others.
> 
> I am not eating much differently, at first I lost weight, but have regained a bit of it.  I guess we are not going out to eat so often, but have not really thought about why.  All restaurants are fully open here and have been except for a brief, maybe 4 to 6 week period when all this began.
> 
> One thing that has changed is the availability of some things.  We often can a lot of our peaches and tomatoes, but this year canning equipment is in short supply, not sure why, I don't know how that makes sense.  So we are not putting so much of our garden excess away this year.  Prices of meat and a few other things have gone up.
> 
> Sounds good, save some for me!


My question was posed 18 months ago on March 2020.. when we all went into serious lockdown due to the onset of C-19... we're not in any kind of lockdown here either in September 2021... but we were in strict lockdown for over 9 months in total during the last 18 months.. and then semi lockdown for about 3 or 4 months...


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> During her teens, when something struck my daughter as particularly gross, she would give it her drawn out, Valley Girl type, "Ewwwww-ahh."
> I'd say this qualifies for a double syllable version of eww.


lol..oddly Many Londoners particularly the young express themselves the same way.... for example an emphatic  No would be pronounced _Nooooo-aah _


----------



## Alligatorob

hollydolly said:


> My question was posed 18 months ago


Now I see that, sorry for the late post.  I'd still like some of that cod and asparagus though!


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> Now I see that, sorry for the late post.  I'd still like some of that cod and asparagus though!


 well plenty of that to be had, and last night I had Prawns & scallops with a cream & lobster & parsley sauce...


I just had a late brunch of a small English cooked breakfast..well it is Sunday and I don't have it often.. some Irish Potato cakes, Eggs, and bacon...


----------



## Shero

From the Indian takeaway:  tandoori chicken, pilau rice, vindaloo lamb (too hot). Just had to have lots of ice cream to cool down!


----------



## hollydolly

Shero said:


> From the Indian takeaway:  tandoori chicken, pilau rice, vindaloo lamb (too hot). Just had to have lots of ice cream to cool down!


Oh lord, I'm too much of a lightweight I can only eat Korma or butter chicken...I would die if I ate Vindaloo... My husband eats Phaal and doesn't break a sweat


----------



## Shero

hollydolly said:


> Oh lord, I'm too much of a lightweight I can only eat Korma or butter chicken...I would die if I ate Vindaloo... My husband eats Phaal and doesn't break a sweat


love butter chicken, yum!


----------



## senior chef

Sunday, pro-football is on TV. and the pork ribs are on the grill. Sides of potato salad and baked beans.


----------



## hollydolly

Today after I'd conducted a business meeting I went and had a coffee at Bebo.. and sat and people watched out of the window  for about 15 minutes ... that was my breakfast/lunch...

Tonight I had the rest of my Pizza which I'd had half of last night.. . Wood fired,  Ham/Mushroom/Mascarpone cheese.. 

While I was eating that on the go... I was cooking a large portion of Minced beef  with red onions, broccoli and peas..in a red wine and beef stock , ..and a boiling a large pan of Potatoes to make mash... so I could make a Portion big enough of Shepherds' Pie  to be able to freeze enough portions for a week. Our Meat is set to go sky high in price in the next week or 2...

Now I've transferred the portions into 2 large dishes they're in the oven baking now... I'll cool them over night ( it's 8.30pm here)... and portion them up for the freezer in the morning


----------



## RadishRose

I've just eaten my first meal and it's almost 4:00 PM.

I made a nice potato salad with red bliss potatoes;
also had some steamed salmon with melted butter, capers and lemon.


----------



## Aunt Bea

It was cool today so I made a comfort food concoction with a bag of shredded cabbage, sausage crumbles, tomato sauce, cheese, etc...

Sort of a low carb cross between baked ziti and cabbage rolls.


----------



## Lawrence00

Wine and cheese for dinner. Zinfandel.


----------



## StarSong

Whole wheat toast spread with homemade lemon/cilantro hummus and topped with backyard tomato slices, romaine, and paper thin roasted, dried seaweed squares.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Today I’m making a version of this old Ritz cracker cabbage casserole for dinner.

https://spicysouthernkitchen.com/old-fashioned-cabbage-casserole/

The recipe is really just a guide.  You can use different vegetables, cheeses, soups and toppings.

For a vegetarian Thanksgiving omit the cheese and top it with prepared stuffing mix.


----------



## hollydolly

Good old fashioned, sausage & Mash with Mange Tout... for dinner last night..

This morning I've had half a banana


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had Maple cured smoked  Bacon and egg Quiche, (flan) with  slightly Buttered Mange Tout....


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight...Cold Cuts, Fritters and Beans.... 

..and earlier in the day I had some cotton candy grapes and some home -made scones..


----------



## fatboy

hollydolly said:


> Tonight I had Maple cured smoked  Bacon and egg Quiche, (flan) with  slightly Buttered Mange Tout....


Yum!


----------



## Ruthanne

Chili made with ground chicken, V8 juice, water, red and yellow peppers, and celery and onions, and the spices are chili powder, cumin and cayenne pepper.  It's simmering right now and the aroma is very good.

I forgot to say that I also put a can of washed and drained dark red chili beans in the mixture.  I just had it for dinner and it was very good!!


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had Shepherds pie which I made myself and portioned up a few days ago..and froze...

 I added steamed broccoli to it... and then a couple of hours after dinner I had a peppermint cornetto...


----------



## RadishRose

Ham and potato salad; romaine salad with creamy garlic dressing.


----------



## Pink Biz

_Lunch was leftover pork chops, mashed potatoes and green beans._


----------



## Lee

I don't even feel like dinner after what I just ate for a snack.

Believe it or not there is such a thing as too much chocolate. There was Chocolate Brownie Cheesecake on sale, mini ones but still a overload of chocolate with chocolate crumb base an inch thick, then the chocolate cheesecake filling topped with a chalf inch high chocolate glaze.

And I hate to waste food, what can I say except oink


----------



## Lara

It's Fresh Fish Taco Family Night


----------



## Shero

No breakfast today but a large Sunday brunch. Going to make lyonnaise potatoes. A favourite in my family. If you wish, here is a good recipe to follow:

https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/a30899100/lyonnaise-potatoes/

I also add some crisp grilled chipolatas.


----------



## dobielvr

I bought one of those flatbread pizzas at Winco the other day.
And, it wasn't very good.  Just ok.  It was the vegetarian one and it needed some salt.

Bad idea.


----------



## Lara

@dobielvr  try "Freshetta Thin-Crust Pizza" and add some thinly sliced red onion (or any type onion). Also, if you want, add kale or spinach, fresh mushrooms, or anything else you usually like on your pizza.


----------



## Pappy

Had some kind of frozen casserole last night. Seeing as how I don’t live on a pig farm, I had to eat it.. That goes on our do not purchase again list.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Nothing too exciting.. Roast chicken, roast potatoes and a selection of veges.   This will include some Kohlrabi which I've recently "discovered" in some shops.


----------



## charry

Lunch , soft Stilton spread on French bread with olives and tomatoes


----------



## Lee

My freezer is so full that something falls out when I open the door. So whatever falls out is what will be on the menu today. Beats trying to shove it back in.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had Lamb chops cooked in a red onion/beef, and red wine gravy... with asparagus, and a tiny amount of Mashed potato... for Sunday lunch 

I've got a whole portion still left over so I'll have that tomorrow...


----------



## horseless carriage

Roast beef, Yorkshire pudding and a mix of fresh vegetables, with roast potatoes and a rich gravy sauce made from the stock of the roast beef. (The beef is still in the oven, it will be worth the wait.) 
She's made an apple and blackberry crumble for dessert, with fresh fruit and we will probably have a dollop of crème fraîche served on top, rather than custard.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A hash of fresh and frozen vegetables, a couple chunks of leftover maple glazed sweet potato and applesauce.


----------



## hollydolly

i just ate a chocolate biscuit with my tea... I'm serious when I tell you that's the last thing I should eat late at night, it has potential to stop me sleeping and usually does if I eat something like chocolate or cheese late.....so I'm stupid!!


----------



## Alligatorob

Just had a stuffed bell pepper, the pepper and most of the stuffing came from the garden.  For desert had some yogurt with peach sauce, made from our peaches.

Been making a lot of the peach sauce this year.  Just cut the peaches up and boil them down for about 12 hours.  No ingredients except peaches.  As I have said before we have a small peach orchard, we use the overripe ones that the farmer can't sell.  Lots and lots of them this year!


----------



## MickaC

Lee said:


> I don't even feel like dinner after what I just ate for a snack.
> 
> Believe it or not there is such a thing as too much chocolate. There was Chocolate Brownie Cheesecake on sale, mini ones but still a overload of chocolate with chocolate crumb base an inch thick, then the chocolate cheesecake filling topped with a chalf inch high chocolate glaze.
> 
> And I hate to waste food, what can I say except oink


CHOCOLATE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lawrence00

Mozzarella and Pinot Noir.


----------



## Capt Lightning

After a week of unseasonably good weather, today it's cold, wet and windy.  Lunch will be chicken and vegetable soup,  and I'm planning lasagne for dinner this evening.  Recently I've found it increasingly difficult to find lasagne sheets made with egg,  however I was in the city a week ago and found some in Marks&Sparks, so I'll try that this evening.    I used to have a pasta maker, but never made enough use of it.


----------



## StarSong

Daughter's family came over last night so we had some (homemade) pizza from my freezer.  I've only got a little bit left and she's completely out. as are my sons.  

Fortunately, evening temperatures have cooled enough to keep the oven at 550°F for several hours so I can replenish my and my children's pizza stashes. I foresee a fun pizza making night in the near future.


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning I made a small potato salad that will take care of the cooking for a day or two.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had early dinner here... something very simple... Haddock in batter.. and BBQ beef  flavour Ramen noodles. Odd combination, I know.
 I probably eat ramen noodles once every decade, but I've had them twice this year. ...just didn't feel up to cooking today


----------



## GAlady

In our dining room at my assisted living, we had pork roast, sweet potato, Brussels sprouts, roll and banana pudding.  A true Georgia meal. 
For dinner tonight will be ham steak, scrambled eggs, potato casserole and ambrosia for dessert.
I have gained 20 pounds since moving in here.


----------



## StarSong

GAlady said:


> In our dining room at my assisted living, we had pork roast, sweet potato, Brussels sprouts, roll and banana pudding.  A true Georgia meal.
> For dinner tonight will be ham steak, scrambled eggs, potato casserole and ambrosia for dessert.
> *I have gained 20 pounds since moving in here.*


Easy to do, I think.  
My father-in-law gained weight in his AL He took it off when he put in a standing order for dry whole wheat toast and fruit for breakfast and a fruit plate or salad with dressing on the side for lunch.


----------



## StarSong

@CinnamonSugar: A couple of weeks ago you recommended _An Ideal Husband _(1999 version).  My husband and I watched it last night and greatly enjoyed it.  Bonus is that the movie is based on Oscar Wilde's play of the same name. Coincidentally, I've been reading up on Mr. Wilde recently because he was mentioned quite frequently in book I read recently (_The Guncle_, by Steven Rowley - which I recommend highly).

Thanks again for pointing out this delightful movie!


----------



## RadishRose

I want to make homemade cream of mushroom soup. I bought the 'shrooms yesterday. I also bought some Delicata squash; not that they go together but I think I'm going to enjoy both.


----------



## Lee

Rearranging the freezer and I just found a hunk of fruitcake from last Christmas. Going to cube it up and put a big scoop of ice cream on top and enjoy.....I like fruitcake. That will be lunch.

Maybe some poutine and a chicken mozza burger for dinner.

calories, calories, will diet in December, yeah right


----------



## Aunt Bea

Nothing special!

Saturday night is usually a frozen pizza in the toaster oven.

The mushroom soup sounds good or creamed mushrooms over something.

I’ll see if I can find some mushrooms and maybe a cabbage tomorrow at the flea market.


----------



## Lee

A can of mushroom soup is good for simmering pork sirloin chops, I will usually add some sweet potatoes along with whatever veggies are on hand. Easy peasy and delish.

Never made homemade mushroom soup, maybe should give it a try.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had Bavarian Ham, New baby  potatoes in their skins topped with butter , and Mange Tout , for Dinner...


----------



## StarSong

Lee said:


> Rearranging the freezer and I just found a hunk of fruitcake from last Christmas. Going to cube it up and put a big scoop of ice cream on top and enjoy.....I like fruitcake. That will be lunch.
> 
> Maybe some poutine and a chicken mozza burger for dinner.
> 
> *calories, calories, will diet in December, yeah right*


Will diet in December?  Can't say I've ever heard that one before... January is more like it!


----------



## Ruthanne

I had home made pizza last night and will have it again tonight since I still have plenty of ingredients.  I have pizza crust, italian cheese blend, sauce, pineapple, bacon bits.  I'll have a Hawaiian pizza!


----------



## fmdog44

I am going to give in and try "Sticky Rice" at a near by Laotian restaurant. Everyone on Yelp raves about it. I have avoided trying it just because of the name.


----------



## hollydolly

I had a bacon roll for a quick snack lunch  in between appointments today... and then when I got home , for dinner tonight, I had Roast beef cold cuts.. mashed potato which I'd defrosted overnight and reheated with added butter ..and  steamed sugar snap peas... ....then I had... CHOKLIT CAKE


----------



## Tom 86

SPAM sandwich with chocolate milk.


----------



## oldpop

Corned beef and cabbage with cornbread.


----------



## oldpop

hollydolly said:


> I had a bacon roll for a quick snack lunch  in between appointments today... and then when I got home , for dinner tonight, I had Roast beef cold cuts.. mashed potato which I'd defrosted overnight and reheated with added butter ..and  steamed sugar snap peas... ....then I had... CHOKLIT CAKE


I like me some sugar snap peas....


----------



## RadishRose

I'm eating the beef stew I made today.....here's a pic.


----------



## Ruthanne

I had a nice salad with kale, celery, cherry tomatoes, cucumbers, and parmesan cheese and dressing.

Then I had a half of avocado sandwich with a big slice of sweet onion on it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night was a bowl of spoon size shredded wheat with almond milk.


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Bea said:


> Last night was a bowl of spoon size shredded wheat with almond milk.


LOL - I do that, too.  Unsweetened shredded wheat plus some fresh or frozen fruit, plus a little unsweetened applesauce and cinnamon on top. Delish!


----------



## Ruthanne

Boneless chicken thighs, sweet potato, onion, baked together in V8 and water.  Sprinkled some salt less spice and turmeric and cayenne pepper and parsley, too.


----------



## Pinky

We rarely eat beef, but today we had homemade meatball subs with sauce and mozzarella cheese. They were quite filling.


----------



## bowmore

Wasabi crusted Ahi tuna with jasmine rice, Chicken Marsala with mashed potatoes, both with a mushroom and onion side.


----------



## RadishRose

Meatloaf, baked mac and cheese, broccoli and cauliflower in garlic butter sauce.
DG here for supper.


----------



## Shero

For dinner tonight we're having this, recipe here if anyone is interested:


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had shepherds pie which I cooked  and froze last week in portions. It had all the veggies already in it, so I didn't have to make any sides...just defrosted overnight, and when i got home tonight, (starving because I'd had to not have food before my hospital procedure today..)  reheated it in the microwave for a couple of minutes .. and sat in front of the tv  and enjoyed it


----------



## fatboy

chili beans with sausage.


----------



## Aunt Bea

French toast with sugar free maple syrup.


----------



## carouselsilver

Hamburgers and steamed broccoli.


----------



## Shero

Having leftovers from last night's dinner. Oxtail stew tastes even better the next day!


----------



## RadishRose

I made a nice mushroom quiche.


----------



## StarSong

Pulled together a tasty salad from stuff in my fridge: various lettuce greens, red onion, Persian cucumber, tomato, kalamata olives, fresh mandarin orange sections, seedless red grapes, avocado, black beans, tofu that I'd pan fried this morning, mushroom I sauteed yesterday, a little ground flax seed over top, and a quick dressing made with orange juice.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Pulled together a tasty salad from stuff in my fridge: various lettuce greens, red onion, Persian cucumber, tomato, kalamata olives, fresh mandarin orange sections, seedless red grapes, avocado, black beans, tofu that I'd pan fried this morning, mushroom I sauteed yesterday, a little ground flax seed over top, and a quick dressing made with orange juice.


Sounds great very healthy!


----------



## WheatenLover

I had a tuna salad sandwich, since we are out of meatloaf. What I want is bbq beef ribs, but they have too much fat in them and I eat everything but the bones.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Pulled together a tasty salad from stuff in my fridge: various lettuce greens, red onion, Persian cucumber, tomato, kalamata olives, fresh mandarin orange sections, seedless red grapes, avocado, black beans, tofu that I'd pan fried this morning, mushroom I sauteed yesterday, a little ground flax seed over top, and a quick dressing made with orange juice.


the o/h would enjoy that and very often does have that type of meal.... pubs serve it here and call it a Superfood salad....


----------



## Marie5656

*Just put a batch of chicken soup in the slow cooker.  Some for dinner tonight, and the rest will be divided up into containers to freeze.  Enough to get me through winter.  Next project will be chili*


----------



## hollydolly

Just had a slice of thick cut wholemeal bread with pork sausages and  fried red onions.... for lunch


----------



## feywon

It's quite cloudy here, but as luck would have it yesterday i took the chopped up pork we use for a stew down to defrost yesterday and will be getting that stew started in another hour or so.  One of the joys of winter is making a big pot of stew that lasts the two of us for several meals. The flavor seems to peak the 2nd day, tasting better than it did the first.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I just put a cabbage casserole in the oven.

That will take care of the cooking for a couple of days.


----------



## Tom 86

This afternoon I'm taking my 16-year-old granddaughter to Olive Garden.  She is out of school for a week, & we just love to go & chat & eat. 

  Later this week I'm taking my 9-year-old G.S. & his dad to the same place as he can't go without one of his parents because of his type 1 diabetes & needs a blood check then a shot before he knows what he can order.


----------



## StarSong

Going to make some meatless quinoa chili this morning.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I'm not sure what I'm having for lunch today, maybe a PBnJ sandwich. But I want to mention yesterday's lunch. I treated myself to a bean chalupa and soda at Taco Bell. I hadn't had a chalupa in at least two years. I love those things. I very rarely drink sodas anymore. I think I'll have a portion of Michael Angelo's eggplant parmesan for dinner. It comes frozen in two tubs. I separate each tub into 6 portions.One portion usually fills me up.


----------



## RadishRose

I have two medium size eggplants. My plan is to make eggplant parmesan, but I feel tired so maybe not.


----------



## bowmore

Home made shrimp egg foo yung. It has a pound of shrimp in it.


----------



## RadishRose

Leftover meatloaf and potato salad.


----------



## katlupe

Oven baked chicken thighs and Brussel Sprouts.


----------



## hollydolly

Just  one slice  of Mascarpone Ham & Mushroom Pizza  for dinner..not in the mood for eating today


----------



## Shero

For dinner tonight :   Quiche Lorraine and Green Beans Almondine. Leftovers for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm trying to decide what to have for dinner.  Thinking of delivery--a pizza or fettucine.  Either that or a tuna sandwich or canned ravioli.  Can't make up my mind yet!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

A week or so ago I made meatloaf for dinner and had a meatloaf sandwich for lunch the next day. There was enough of the meatloaf left over to make two meatloaf sandwiches and pop 'em in the freezer. Guess what's for lunch today (only one, of course).


----------



## Aunt Bea

I’ve got a pan of potatoes, onions, carrots and garlic roasting in the oven.  Sort of a meatless version of an Italian sausage bake.

I’ve been experimenting with downsizing some of my tray bake recipes from a 10”x15” sheet pan to a 9” cast iron skillet.  It sounds easy enough but I still seem to make too much.


----------



## StarSong

Aunt Bea said:


> I’ve got a pan of potatoes, onions, carrots and garlic roasting in the oven.  Sort of a meatless version of an Italian sausage bake.
> 
> I’ve been experimenting with downsizing some of my tray bake recipes from a 10”x15” sheet pan to a 9” cast iron skillet.  It sounds easy enough but I still seem to make too much.


When my kids were young and I was feeding a small army my mother commented that one of her most difficult adjustments to an empty nest was ratcheting down grocery shopping and cooking habits.  Like her and you @Aunt Bea, I still have trouble with that even though my last baby bird flew away over ten years ago.


----------



## Alligatorob

Red snapper, lunch and/or dinner.  Trying to eat all I caught!

I have a simple way to cook it.  I have a large cast iron enameled pot, I heat it very hot, spray a little oil spray and drop the fish in.  Then I turn the heat down low and just let the fish sit a while until done.  Not bad for a guy cooking thing.  My wife doesn't like the smell of cooking fish, I do!  Will try and take a picture next time.


----------



## katlupe

Peanut Butter Cup Ice Cream tonight. I ate breakfast late so not hungry tonight.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hawaiian pizza.  Buckeye pie.  Maybe some salad too.


----------



## Alligatorob

My fish, smallest ones I caught.  Snapper fishing is in deep 100+ feet of water,  most fish do not survive release.  So I keep and eat all. ,


Cooking in the mancave, wife doesn't do fish, or like them in her kitchen...


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had the leftovers from yesterdays Sunday Roast but without the chicken... just Roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, Broccoli  and some freshly made  beef gravy..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@hollydolly, since you didn't have any bright ideas for me about what to do today, the only thing I did was water the lawn. But...a friend of DSIL gave him 3 big zip-lock bags of fresh pitted cherries a while back, and they've been in the freezer so I'm going to make cherry cobbler for dessert tonight. Recipe calls for partially-thawed cherries.

DD is making a casserole for supper. I have no idea what kind of casserole. I'm going to eat whatever she puts in front of me, but not a lot of it, so there will be plenty of room for warm cherry cobbler with a scoop of French vanilla ice cream.

There are so many frozen cherries in the freezer that we'll probably be having a lot of cherry cobbler all winter long. Yum It's not even close to winter here yet, and it will have to be a long winter to eat all those cherries.


----------



## Ruthanne

Half avocado on 2 slices Jewish Rye with Miracle Whip and a slice of sweet onion.  That was my lunch.


----------



## RadishRose

I made another quiche with fresh mushrooms and also fresh asparagus.
Delicious.


----------



## Llynn

Local cheddar cheese toasted on sourdough bread.  And for those who contend otherwise, America produces some wonderful cheeses.


----------



## StarSong

I'm about to pull together some chicken-type soup since we're having a rare rainy day.  59°F for a high today,  71° and sunny tomorrow , then into the 80s for the rest of the week.  Gotta enjoy some cold weather food when the opportunity presents itself. 

It'll be traditional chicken soup except with tofu instead of chicken.


----------



## Ruthanne

Llynn said:


> Local cheddar cheese toasted on sourdough bread.  And for those who contend otherwise, America produces some wonderful cheeses.


I know.  I love cheese!!


----------



## palides2021

RadishRose said:


> I have two medium size eggplants. My plan is to make eggplant parmesan, but I feel tired so maybe not.


I made a batch of eggplant parmesan a few days ago and instead of meat in the sauce, I added chickpeas, mushrooms.
The layer between the eggplants is ricotta cheese with couple of eggs and parmesan cheese. Topped the second layer of eggplant with sauce and mozzarella. I've been eating it every day at dinner. Can't get enough of it. Love it!


----------



## WheatenLover

I had two White Castle cheeseburgers from the freezer. I sure wish there was a White Castle here -- although I'd find it hard to resist eating there a lot. It might be one of those places one eats at as a child, and still loves the food as an adult.

My then-husband and I took friends from England to go Greasin' at the V (Varsity drive-in restaurant), which has been an Atlanta institution for decades. We were so excited to share this fantastic culinary experience with them. They hated it ... couldn't figure out how Americans could want to eat there. We decided one has to love their food before they reach adulthood. I admit we were surprised by their reaction. Who wouldn't love the V?

My daughter made tacos for dinner.


----------



## Marie5656

*Bought a small container of the store made ham salad at the grocery today.  Just made me a sandwich as a late dinner. I actually rather liked it, had never had it from there before. I would get it again.*


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@Marie5656  Gosh, that sounds good. I haven't had a ham salad sandwich in I don't know how long.

The cherry cobbler is a success, and there's not much left. I thought it was a little too sweet; it called for 1/2 cup of sugar. When I make it again I'll use 1/4 cup, and I bet nobody notices except me.


----------



## Alligatorob

WheatenLover said:


> V (Varsity drive-in restaurant), which has been an Atlanta institution for decades


My mother  used to talk about eating at the Varsity when she was a kid!


----------



## Shero

For dinner we are having tandoori chicken ( already ordered at our lovely Indian restaurant).
Pilau rice and naan bread and for dessert a selection of Indian sweets Yum!!


----------



## Alligatorob

Squash.  

The farmer who works the field next door to our house grew a lot of squash this year.  He is done picking and told  us to take what we want.  This is just some of what we picked, it should last months in the garage.  And make many a dinner.


----------



## dobielvr

palides2021 said:


> I made a batch of eggplant parmesan a few days ago and instead of meat in the sauce, I added chickpeas, mushrooms.
> The layer between the eggplants is ricotta cheese with couple of eggs and parmesan cheese. Topped the second layer of eggplant with sauce and mozzarella. I've been eating it every day at dinner. Can't get enough of it. Love it!


I enjoy eggplant parm also...never seem to make it very often tho.

Do you fry the eggplant first?
I have in the past.

I had a turkey burger and green salad.  I have 1 little container of store bought rice pudding I'll finish.


----------



## palides2021

dobielvr said:


> I enjoy eggplant parm also...never seem to make it very often tho.
> 
> Do you fry the eggplant first?
> I have in the past.
> 
> I had a turkey burger and green salad.  I have 1 little container of store bought rice pudding I'll finish.


Yes, for this recipe I actually sautéed the slices of eggplant in olive oil. In other recipes, you can put the slices in the oven  
for 20 minutes (uses less oil) but not as tasty.

I haven't had a turkey burger in a while. May try it soon.


----------



## palides2021

Alligatorob said:


> Squash.
> 
> The farmer who works the field next door to our house grew a lot of squash this year.  He is done picking and told  us to take what we want.  This is just some of what we picked, it should last months in the garage.  And make many a dinner.View attachment 191092


Wow! That's a lot of squash. But you're right. It will last. One year a friend of ours gave us butternut squash plantings and we grew them and had about 40 squash. We stored several in the basement and gave some to neighbors. I was making squash bread so often, I knew the recipe by heart. It tasted like zucchini bread. Only thing was the outer shell would be hard and had to use a good sharp knife. Enjoy!


----------



## horseless carriage

Beef Stroganoff, served with long grain rice.


----------



## hollydolly

Made Buttered mash, ( loads left over to freeze) and had beans on the side with Bavarian Ham


----------



## RadishRose

Thinking about tossing a burger in the frying pan.
May also throw some frozen Brussels sprouts in the toaster oven.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

hollydolly said:


> Made Buttered mash, ( loads left over to freeze) and had beans on the side with Bavarian Ham


Pray tell, what is buttered mash? Mashed potatoes?


----------



## hollydolly

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Pray tell, what is buttered mash? Mashed potatoes?


ya !!!


----------



## StarSong

Dinner will be paninis and salad with my daughter's family.  She and I assemble the fixings, set up two panini presses and we all make our own sandwiches.


----------



## RadishRose

Had baby limas instead of Brussels sprouts.
Also made a small salad of lettuce, tomatoes and onion.


----------



## Ruthanne

Avocado  sandwich  on whole grain toast with miracle whip and sweet onion.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Fiddlesticks. I was jonesing for pizza tonight, but DD wants to pick up DGD from work and go _out _for pizza. My idea was pick it up and bring it home. It's cold and dreary, and I don't wanna go out. I asked her to just bring me a slice or two of pepperoni pizza.

@Ruthanne Avocado sandwich. Yum. I had a piece of avocado toast for lunch today. Not the same as a sandwich with Miracle Whip and onion, but still good.

@hollydolly Ok. Mashed potatoes. So bangers and mash is sausage and mashed potatoes? Then there are those things y'all call chips that we call French fries. And y'all call potato chips crisps. If I hadn't had the company of a Brit when I was in England, I'd have starved to death! Except for trifle. I understood trifle and ate plenty of it at every opportunity


----------



## Ruthanne

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Fiddlesticks. I was jonesing for pizza tonight, but DD wants to pick up DGD from work and go _out _for pizza. My idea was pick it up and bring it home. It's cold and dreary, and I don't wanna go out. I asked her to just bring me a slice or two of pepperoni pizza.


What is DGD Georgia?


----------



## horseless carriage

Ruthanne said:


> What is DGD Georgia?


At a guess, Darling Grand Daughter.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A tuna sandwich and a mug of warm V-8 juice.


----------



## dobielvr

Missed breakfast....so I'm having a bologna sandwich on sourdough bread and some chips
for a late lunch.
And, Iced tea.


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Missed breakfast....so I'm having a bologna sandwich on sourdough bread and some chips
> for a late lunch.
> And, Iced tea.


what actually is Bologna?.. I've heard about it on US comedy shows talked about in a derogatory manner, but what really is it ?


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> what actually is Bologna?.. I've heard about it on US comedy shows talked about in a derogatory manner, but what really is it ?


In the U.S. Bologna is made from pork, turkey, or chicken, all of which provide a very mild flavoured meat. The American version of Bologna is much different in taste and appearance than Italian Bologna. In the U.S., Bologna is usually sold sliced as a popular luncheon meat or as a cooked and smoked ring sausage.


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> what actually is Bologna?.. I've heard about it on US comedy shows talked about in a derogatory manner, but what really is it ?


It's inexpensive lunch meat.  Kind of like hot dog meat, only round.

Some people fry it, and make fried bologna sandwiches.


----------



## WheatenLover

I made dinner tonight. We had ribeye steak, veggies (broccoli, cauliflower, and carrots), and the worst garlic bread I have ever tasted (from Aldi). The ribeyes at Aldi are good, at least good enough for me. I have to start eating more veg. Before I got sick, I made sure to eat 9 servings of veg a day, mostly to fill up without gaining weight, and because it made me feel virtuous. Also because I actually started loving them.  

That meal took about 10 minutes to cook.  Veg were frozen.


----------



## WheatenLover

dobielvr said:


> It's inexpensive lunch meat.  Kind of like hot dog meat, only round.
> 
> Some people fry it, and make fried bologna sandwiches.


I buy Oscar Meyer beef bologna for fried bologna sandwiches. Thinking about it  it is sort of like the flattened insides of a hotdog.


----------



## dobielvr

WheatenLover said:


> I buy Oscar Meyer beef bologna for fried bologna sandwiches. Thinking about it  it is sort of like the flattened insides of a hotdog.


Yes!  Exactly.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> what actually is Bologna?.. I've heard about it on US comedy shows talked about in a derogatory manner, but what really is it ?


You're not missing a thing, Holly.  It's pronounced "baloney" and is often spelled that way.


----------



## hollydolly

T'day I had Minced beef, potatoes and 3 veggies,  out of a batch I'd made and previously frozen... , sat there with it on a tray on my knee, oon a cold wet dar afternoon watching Cocoon 2.. on TV...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

StarSong said:


> @CinnamonSugar: A couple of weeks ago you recommended _An Ideal Husband _(1999 version).  My husband and I watched it last night and greatly enjoyed it.  Bonus is that the movie is based on Oscar Wilde's play of the same name. Coincidentally, I've been reading up on Mr. Wilde recently because he was mentioned quite frequently in book I read recently (_The Guncle_, by Steven Rowley - which I recommend highly).
> 
> Thanks again for pointing out this delightful movie!


So glad you liked it @StarSong !


----------



## Marie5656

*Stuffed green peppers.  Have them made up in the fridge. Will cook them later on.*


----------



## Gemma

Penne pasta with meat sauce, garlic bread and a side salad.


----------



## RadishRose

Asian style baked chicken thighs, buttered cauliflower, oven French fries. Sadly, I'm out of rice and too lazy to go out and get some.

Chicken is done, just hanging out until DG comes; then throw the fries and veggies in.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Asian style baked chicken thighs, buttered cauliflower, oven French fries. Sadly, I'm out of rice and too lazy to go out and get some.
> 
> Chicken is done, just hanging out DG comes; then throw the fries and veggies in.


I'd have all of that excpet the cauliflower...I hate cauliflower...


----------



## hollydolly

hollydolly said:


> I'd have all of that excpet the cauliflower...I hate cauliflower...


hahaha don't look so shocked RR... it's only horrible cauliflower....


----------



## Gemma

Homemade lump crab cakes, roasted baby potatoes and coleslaw.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A slice of pizza from the local Wegman’s and an ice cold Diet Pepsi.


----------



## hollydolly

For dinner tonight I had ( early) Minced beef - Mashed spuds  & 3 veggies  ... from a batch I cooked and froze a few weeks ago..


----------



## RadishRose

Either a cheese omelet and toast or beef barley soup from a batch I cooked and froze last month.


----------



## WheatenLover

I had a McRib.


----------



## Tish

Ham Cheese and tomato toasties.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Fish pie made with haddock, salmon and prawns in a white sauce and topped with potatoes.  Served with green beans.


----------



## hollydolly

I just made Colcannon from Scratch.. fresh cabbage, fried bacon, and buttered Mashed spuds


----------



## PamfromTx

A pasta dish with meat sauce.  Green beans on the side.


----------



## Capt Lightning

As a change from Chilli con carne,  I made a vegetable chilli this evening.  I used basically the same sauce, but found I needed more herbs and spices to give it flavour.  I also found that the veges take up a lot more room than meat (I use cubed steak), so I've got some left over for tomorrows lunch.  I don't think it would freeze because of the water in the veges.

Pretty pleased with the result, but I might cut down on the veges and maybe add some more beans.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had a very easily prepared dinner.. German cold cut ham.. with Leftover cabbage from last night.. and baked potato fritters.

fritters really have to be eaten hot to get the best taste out of them otherwise they taste  a little greasy.. just 2 mins into eating  my dinner and my phone rang... fritters were cold by the time I hung up the phone, despite being polite but cutting them short..


----------



## Gemma

Grilled cheese sandwich and a cup of tomato soup.


----------



## Pink Biz

Chicken breast, cole slaw and green beans.


----------



## hollydolly

Haddock in Batter & Baked Beans


----------



## dobielvr

Lulu burger, roasted beets and an avocado.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had a jacket spud  with lots of butter, Sugar snap peas.. and  skinless Chicken thighs


----------



## Aunt Bea

A salad and a slice of pizza from the local Wegman’s.

I’m beginning to think that I should buy a large pizza and a couple bags of salad to take care of dinner for the week.


----------



## Jackie23

Tuna salad sandwich with chips


----------



## fatboy

chili beans,roasted tomatoes and generic spam.all simmering in one pan.


----------



## Gemma

Stuffed chicken breasts wrapped in bacon, grilled asparagus and cranberry sauce.


----------



## Shero

Lamb pilau, almost done to be heated up later for dinner. Going to shops to get some pappadoms to go with dish - and - Timoc, if you are looking in, some ice cream, lots of ice cream for dessert!!!


----------



## Jules

Lunch was pancakes, bacon, and eggs for DH.  I never, ever make this for lunch and a blue moon even for breakfast.  If I’d had my thinking cap on, I’d have served this for dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

Today was a food prep day... I sorted  a load of bacon /gammon and chicken  for the freezer in single portions ... then I held  back some gammon and made a giant pot of Bacon & lentil soup with added Butter beans,  Carrots, Sugar snap peas, Cabbage, Lentils, Chickpeas  and potatoes.. ... I froze half of it.. and I'll have a bowl of that for dinner in a while..

At lunchtime I had a steak Bake patty


----------



## Pappy

Tonight we are having fried chicken, potato salad and a veggie. For lunch, a bowl of chicken corn soup, crackers and ice tea.


----------



## RadishRose

Brunch was potato salad.

Thinking about a burger and broccoli for supper.


----------



## hollydolly

We went out for lunch today... I had Mushroom, Stilton & Spinach  Wellington.. honey roast carrots, Roast potatoes, yorkshire pudding, and broccoli.. and I had a hot chocolate brownie with vanilla ice-cream for dessert  ... 

Didn't think to take a pic so here's a generic one of the Wellington...


----------



## Aunt Bea

French toast with turkey bacon and sugar free syrup for brunch.

A small salad and a piece of breaded haddock from Wegman’s for dinner.


----------



## RadishRose

Fried egg sandwich for brunch; pizza delivery coming for supper.


----------



## WheatenLover

I am having pot roast, with the gravy and carrots, over mashed potatoes.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

My son made homemade Fish chowder with fish, red potatoes, Old Bay Seasoning, cream, dill and Chardonnay    Rustic corn bread on the side.  A perfect dish for a fall night!


----------



## MickaC

Happened again...
Read all these great menus......now i'm hungry.


----------



## Pink Biz

Ground beef/refried bean burrito, with sour cream and guacamole.


----------



## Pappy

Had a bowl of steamed chicken and broccoli, applesauce, iced tea and coffee ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Ruthanne

Right now I'm baking chicken and fresh green beans in 4 cheese Alfredo Sauce.


----------



## Gemma

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes and corn.


----------



## hollydolly

I had Battered Cod.. and beans for dinner tonight...


----------



## hollydolly

For brunch today I had porridge ( oatmeal).. and seedless grapes...

For Dinner tonight I had chicken and asparagus pie in a white cream sauce....


----------



## dobielvr

leftover taco, beans and rice from lunch out today

rasperries for dessert


----------



## hollydolly

For Dinner tonight I had Beef  Short ribs roasted in a  beef, mustard , and red wine gravy, and Broccoli..


----------



## Gary O'

What's for dinner ( or lunch )​
Leftovers

....prolly 'til Christmas 

Bonus;

Some rockin' soup!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lunch was a Jimmy Dean chicken biscuit, cabbage salad, and leftover sweet potato chunks from Thanksgiving.

Dinner will be a slice of pizza from the local PriceChopper, salad, and an ice cold diet Pepsi.

The original plan was to have IQF scallops, but due to poor planning on my part they will appear tomorrow.


----------



## Pinky

Something we haven't had for ages .. lasagna/lasagne (?)


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pinky said:


> Something we haven't had for ages .. lasagna/lasagne (?)


I’ve been thinking about lasagna for Christmas dinner!


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> I’ve been thinking about lasagna for Christmas dinner!


I have lasagne on a regular basis probably once a month .. at least.

I've got Duck in the freezer which I'll serve with hoisin & plum  sauce for Christmas lunch( I have duck a couple of times a year) .. altho' whether I'll change my mind on the day is another thing, and quite likely


----------



## Pappy

My wife’s taking me out for my birthday supper. Going to Rooney’s for my liver and onion. Yummy.


----------



## Pappy

Well, Rooney’s was closed. So, we ended up at Shells where I had the  Big Easy. Fish, scallops, shrimp.cover will onions, tomato’s, mushrooms and a delicious rice on the side. Oh so good.


----------



## MickaC

Has anyone tried chicken lasagna.....use cubed chicken.....a creamy white sauce with mozza cheese.....to die for.


----------



## Shero

No cooking for a few days, too many leftovers. Anyone for dinner?


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Has anyone tried chicken lasagna.....use cubed chicken.....a creamy white sauce with mozza cheese.....to die for.


yes I've had it, it's fine, ..also had veggie lasagne which I didn't find so good


----------



## MickaC

Shero said:


> No cooking for a few days, too many leftovers. Anyone for dinner?


What time Shero......


----------



## Shero

MickaC said:


> What time Shero......


For you Micka, anytime is a good time


----------



## hollydolly

Home-made Lentil, Bacon, and veg soup to which I added some extra cooked diced tender chicken thigh meat and some left-over Broccoli...sooo delishus


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lunch was crumby scallops, Brussels sprouts, and cabbage salad.

Supper will be a can of soup or a bowl of oatmeal.


----------



## Pappy

Tonight we had fried chicken, Mac and cheese and corn out of the can. Ice cream for dessert. I’m full.


----------



## Smiley Holly

Chicken , Salad, and Baked Potato.


----------



## fatboy

chicken and green beans


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight, I had Minced beef, with 5 veggies and beef gravy which I'd batch cooked and froze a couple of weeks ago,,, and  added some soft crusty bread... 

I've got leftovers and if I have it tomorrow I'm going to add puff pastry to it


----------



## Gemma

Deluxe Stromboli and a garden salad.


----------



## WheatenLover

My daughter made stuffed cabbage for dinner. She's well on her way to becoming a good cook.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Our friends have just had power restored after 4 days during which their smallest freezer started to thaw.  They gave us various half frozen things including a large bag of sliced red peppers.  For lunch I made spicy red pepper and tomato soup.  Turned out pretty well, but I rarely have enough red peppers to make it. 

Going to make Chilli con carne for dinner.  I use diced steak instead of mince.  Tomorrow or Friday, I'm going to make lasagne using chicken mince layered with wilted baby spinach.


----------



## dobielvr

Turkey meatloaf, from TJs, roasted beets and an avocado.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had a really fast dinner. I thawed a portion of minced meat, potatoes, sprouts, and sausages from this morning ..which I'd batch cooked and frozen  a week or 2 ago.. along with portions of mashed potato... so I just stuck them both in the microwave this evening  and in 3 mins they were ready to eat... 

..then an hour  later I sat and watched Tv with a cornetto.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   .and a glass of strawberry milk


----------



## PamfromTx

I'm on strike!   Tired of cooking.


----------



## PamfromTx

I need to go to the grocery store and buy frozen dinners.  I know, I know... most of you dislike frozen dinners; but, I refuse to cook every day.   lol


----------



## RadishRose

I made a lovely beef stew with red wine, fresh onions, garlic ,celery, carrots a bit of bacon and potatoes...it came out really good, nice and brown.

I was going to add some cabbage wedges but I forgot.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A can of clam chowder with a cup of California blend vegetables added.

I purchased the Yes soup thickened with puréed cauliflower on a BOGO.  It was very good.


----------



## dobielvr

PamfromTx said:


> I need to go to the grocery store and buy frozen dinners.  I know, I know... most of you dislike frozen dinners; but, I refuse to cook every day.   lol


I hear ya!
I'm having a store bought (T.Joe's) chicken piccata meal.  I Just have to make a side.

I will be putting it in the oven though, not the 'wave. 
And, I'm having dinner early...4.30ish, instead of 5.30ish.

ETA..i made pilaf out of a box...


----------



## hawkdon

I decided for Breakfast I wanted sausage gravy and biscuits...so I made it....turned out great....cept when I took that first spooful
I realized I had not yet put in my dentures!!!!! Still tasted wonderul!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I cooked a chicken thigh.. and 2 rashers of bacon...and chopped them into Red  lentil  Pasta.. and grated Cheddar...


----------



## Gemma

Tonight:  Stuffed cabbage, mashed potatoes and corn.


----------



## Chet

Baked flounder, potatoes and carrots.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

A new place just opened up in town that serves genuine Cuban food—. Oxtail soup, black beans and rice for lunch (and probably one or two other meals ). Oh my gosh, *so* good!


----------



## fatboy

ham,hash browns and eggs.i could eat breakfast every meal!


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had steak pie.... delicious... but not good for the diet....


----------



## Aunt Bea

Crumby cod, cabbage salad, and mixed vegetables.


----------



## horseless carriage

Cottage pie, I'm cooking this evening's meal. When it's cottage pie it's made with ground beef, with ground lamb it's called shepherd's pie.
You can even omit any meat for a vegetarian version.
I have grated a couple of small carrots, chopped up a couple of bunches of spring onions, sliced two salad peppers, finely chopped half a Spanish onion, crushed four garlic cloves, skinned and chopped half a dozen tomatoes to all that I will add a pound of ground beef.

In a large pan I will pour a generous slosh of olive oil, when it's hot I add the meat and vegetables and turn down the heat. If you wish you can add half a glass of red wine, it's perfect for breaking down the structure of the meat. Meanwhile in another pan there's a pound of potatoes coming to the boil, they will be turned down and simmered in time with the rest of the meal. When cooked, the potatoes will be crushed with added butter and a little cream. 

The cooked meat and veg are put into a serving dish with the creamed potatoes spread over the top. A tablespoonful of melted butter is brushed over the surface, then leave the dish under the grill until the potatoes start to brown. Serve piping hot with a glass of that red that went into the ingredients earlier. Bon appétit.


----------



## Aunt Bea

The Saturday night special! 

A warmed over slice of pizza from the deli and an ice cold Diet Pepsi.


----------



## hollydolly

''hot smoked'' salmon fillets, and broccoli


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Had a zucchini that was still good but looked a little woebegone =P  Seeded and chopped it along with some Vidalia onion and fresh tomatoes; sprinkled with garlic powder, salt/pepper; drizzled with olive oil and baked til nearly done.  Then thin-sliced some fresh mozzarella and let that soften and veggies finish cooking for another 5 min or so.   Removed from oven, added the last of some greek olives and feta cheese I had from the deli.  Deeeelish!


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm going to make a BLT for dinner tonight.  I wrote it down so I remember to eat that....lol.  I got some lower sodium bacon and am going to give it a try.  I also got some arugula greens since they didn't have iceburg lettuce and I also have some nice Roma tomatoes.  It should be good if all goes right.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I can think of a zillion things I'd like for supper tonight. Pot roast with carrots and potatoes; meatloaf with mac & cheese, boccoli; Salisbury steak with onion & mushroom gravy, mashed potatoes, green peas; pork chops and pierogis, green beans; oven-baked chicken, roasted poatoes, Brussels sprouts. Sigh. I'd especially like the Salisbury steak, but I'm the only one who likes mushrooms. Guess I could make it without them. 

Or how about a pork chop casserole? Apple pie filling, prepared Stove Top dressing, pork chops, covered and baked at 375 for just 35 minutes.

And that's another thing. Any of the above...or anything else...would have to be made by me since DD doesn't cook. Besides that, unless I package any of them up in a to-go sack from a fast-food place, they probably wouldn't eat it anyway


----------



## IFortuna

RadishRose said:


> Could it be that getting less exercise results in he body not calling for the usual amount of calories? I've noticed the same thing, atho' my appetite is not totally disappeared, it has diminished.


Particular hormones and fewer carbs can be the result of lowering hunger.   Carbs increase hunger.  When we change the time we eat, we also can change hunger issues by tricking our systems not to expect food at a certain time, thus overcoming hunger.  This is only one way. Increasing fat and protein are other ways.   Just my opinion from my research.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I did it. Bought a 6 lb roast beast and had the butcher cut it in half. Half is in the freezer. The other half is in the oven with potatoes and carrots with an envelope of onion soup mix sprinkled over it and a can of cream of mushroom soup poured over that. 300F and covered for a few hours but can't peek or all the liquid will evaporate. It already smells good. Well...it smells good except for the lingering odor of having been seared. I sort of set off the smoke alarm

And that darned roast beast? $7/lb!


----------



## hollydolly

Made some Bacon, Lentils and 4 veg soup at lunchtime, and had a bowl for dinner tonight ..got a big pot left over, so I'll freeze that


----------



## Georgiagranny

After spending a king's ransom on roast beast and going to the trouble of making a pot roast and setting off the smoke alarm while searing it, I didn't eat any of it. Looked at it and thought "Meh" I'm not hungry. DD and DSIL pigged out, though, so it was as good as anticipated. Maybe I'll have leftovers for lunch.


----------



## RadishRose

Oven baked chicken thighs on the menu; maybe some rice.
Will have broccoli.


----------



## Trish

Chicken noodle soup in my soup maker.  I love kitchen gadgets but, seriously, the soup maker is great.


----------



## StarSong

Hmmm.... going "shopping" in my freezer today for today's lunch.  Plenty of choices in there.  

Dinner is usually very light. More assembly - like a sandwich - than actual cooking.


----------



## Della

horseless carriage said:


> Cottage pie, I'm cooking this evening's meal. When it's cottage pie it's made with ground beef, with ground lamb it's called shepherd's pie.
> You can even omit any meat for a vegetarian version.
> I have grated a couple of small carrots, chopped up a couple of bunches of spring onions, sliced two salad peppers, finely chopped half a Spanish onion, crushed four garlic cloves, skinned and chopped half a dozen tomatoes to all that I will add a pound of ground beef.
> 
> In a large pan I will pour a generous slosh of olive oil, when it's hot I add the meat and vegetables and turn down the heat. If you wish you can add half a glass of red wine, it's perfect for breaking down the structure of the meat. Meanwhile in another pan there's a pound of potatoes coming to the boil, they will be turned down and simmered in time with the rest of the meal. When cooked, the potatoes will be crushed with added butter and a little cream.
> 
> The cooked meat and veg are put into a serving dish with the creamed potatoes spread over the top. A tablespoonful of melted butter is brushed over the surface, then leave the dish under the grill until the potatoes start to brown. Serve piping hot with a glass of that red that went into the ingredients earlier. Bon appétit.
> 
> View attachment 202762View attachment 202763


That picture made me dizzy with desire!  Talk about your food porn!

I made homemade salsa today, so it will be Mexican night with burritos, rice and tortilla chips.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Had left over fruit salad from brunch yesterday for lunch. Going out tonight to our favorite restaurant. Haven't decided yet what I will have. Possibly the shrimp tempura. Mike


----------



## ElCastor

We don't eat lunch. The wife and I generally have a coffee or tea beverage and share a scone, bagel, or whatever. Then weather permitting, go for a walk.


----------



## Trish

I fancy doing a Mediterranean style mixture this evening rather than cook anything.  I am thinking pitta bread, homemade hummus, leaves, sundried tomatoes, pimentos, olives and making a dressing with natural yogurt and a drop of black tahini and olive oil.  Any additional suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Pappy

Cut up fried chicken from Publix deli. Potato salad, iced tea and a piece of my wife’s birthday cake.


----------



## Trish

Pappy said:


> Cut up fried chicken from Publix deli. Potato salad, iced tea and a piece of my wife’s birthday cake.


Happy birthday to Mrs Pappy


----------



## hollydolly

I've just driven to London and back home again... left the house at 6.30pm... it's now past 11pm.. and I'd just realised I'd had no dinner..I wondered why I was so hungry... . 

Just had a slice of wholemeal toast..too late to eat anything heavier...


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I've just driven to London and back home again... left the house at 6.30pm... it's now past 11pm.. and I'd just realised I'd had no dinner..I wondered why I was so hungry... .
> 
> Just had a slice of wholemeal toast..too late to eat anything heavier...


Hols, you can have a piece of chocolate .. just one, as I know you're watching what you eat


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Hols, you can have a piece of chocolate .. just one, as I know you're watching what you eat


I could Pinks,  but believe it or not, even one piece of chocolate this late will give me nightmares.. it's true, even just a little bit .. same with cheese , and coffee


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I could Pinks,  but believe it or not, even one piece of chocolate this late will give me nightmares.. it's true, even just a little bit .. same with cheese , and coffee


@hollydolly   That may be a good thing .. probably better for you not to have those things anyway.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly   That may be a good thing .. probably better for you not to have those things anyway.


lol..I love them tho'..and I eat far too many of them hence the diet...but I can't eat them at night


----------



## dseag2

We had Teriyaki Chicken from Trader Joe's with Jasmine Rice.  I was also able to find frozen Crispy Green Beans from PF Chang's and we have their Spicy Ranch Sauce.  Delicious!


----------



## fatboy

no crust pepperoni pizza


----------



## Irwin

I made Zatarain's dirty rice with sausage and shrimp again, but this time I made it with bell peppers and onions and it was terrific! The veggies made all the difference!


----------



## JaniceM

fatboy said:


> no crust pepperoni pizza


What is pizza without crust-  cheese and toppings on a plate??


----------



## Irwin

I made the leftover dirty rice dish I described above. There wasn't quite enough for two lunches, so I added a couple eggs and that, along with some tortilla chips, turned it into a good brunch.  

I'm up to like ten meals I'm able to prepare at this point... This afternoon, I'm going to put together a menu with recipes that my wife and I can look at when deciding what to eat. I'll put them in a binder with sheet protectors and make it my personal cookbook.

We're having pizza from Jet's this afternoon, so no more cooking today.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Stick-to-your-ribs Midwestern kind of supper tonight. Meatloaf, mac & cheese, Brussels sprouts. This is case we lose power tonight/tomorrow so that we'll have meatloaf to make sandwiches.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Italian Food. We are ordering out tonight.


----------



## fatboy

JaniceM said:


> What is pizza without crust-  cheese and toppings on a plate??


yes,they have it at the local pizza joint.


----------



## JaniceM

fatboy said:


> yes,they have it at the local pizza joint.


Well that's interesting..  never heard of it before.


----------



## Tish

Comfort food, braised steak, and onions in gravy served with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A Celeste pizza for one and an ice-cold Diet Pepsi.


----------



## Gemma

Made a 15# Turkey, stuffing, coleslaw, peas and carrots, and deviled eggs.  If the power goes out, we'll have plenty of leftovers.  Expecting 12-18 inches of snow. Sunday night into Monday.


----------



## PamfromTx

Pot roast; the potatoes were peeled and cut in half and I added lots of carrots.  

I used one of those cooking bags with the spices that were in a separate packet.

It was yummy and tender and there are plenty leftovers.

I ate a couple of bites of the roast.  I just don't like beef.  Had lots of carrots.  After tonight's meal... I will have a 20/20 vision.


----------



## hollydolly

the last couple of days my stomach hasn't been so great, I ate one banana over 2 days


----------



## Furryanimal

Tomato soup with a hot baguette....


----------



## Capt Lightning

Tonight it will be roast chicken, cooked breast side down in cider, apples and celery.  This keeps it very moist.  The cooking liquid is then thickened with cream.  Millions of calories,  but yummy!


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> the last couple of days my stomach hasn't been so great, I ate one banana over 2 days


@hollydolly 
I hope your appetite comes back, Hols  .. do not want you becoming ill and weak. Take care of yourself.


----------



## hollydolly

When I was out today , about an hour before I drove home, I pulled into a KFC , and got a couple of chicken drumsticks.. nothing else... this KFC is particularly good, so I only ever go to that one if I'm in that particular town which is 20 miles from here ...so probably twice a year if that...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Home for a couple days, my son and I are trying fish/veggies cooked in parchment paper; I've heard good things about it, hope it turns out well =)


----------



## Ruthanne

Avocado sandwich for lunch.  I will have a BLT for dinner later...


----------



## Aunt Bea

I baked off a store-made tray pizza.

I'll have a square tonight with an ice-cold Diet Pepsi and freeze the remaining squares to replenish my pizza stash.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Aunt Bea said:


> I baked off a store-made tray pizza.
> 
> I'll have a square tonight with an ice-cold Diet Pepsi and freeze the remaining squares to replenish my pizza stash.


Everyone should have a 'pizza stash'!  =D


----------



## dobielvr

DBM


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> I'll have a square tonight


Do you have a square to spare ?


----------



## David777

Just now finished...Cup of whole milk with a banana, then a can of S&W black beans I mic'd, added some shredded cheddar cheese to with a cup of mango juice.


----------



## Irwin

I'm baking a turkey breast in my new toaster oven for tomorrow's dinner. I stuck an oven thermometer in the oven and found that the control is off by 50°. I had to set it to 375° to get a temperature of 325°. I guess it's possible that the thermometer is off, but I don't think so.

EDIT: Maybe the oven thermometer is off. I just checked the bird with a meat thermometer and it's 165°-170°, but it's not supposed to be done cooking for another 1/2 hour. I cut it in half and it's definitely done. In fact, I think I caught it just in time since it's verging on being overcooked.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Oops!


----------



## Aunt Bea

RadishRose said:


> Do you have a square to spare ?


Here ya go!


----------



## Gemma

Stuffed peppers, baby red mashed potatoes and buttered corn.


----------



## hollydolly

Toad in the hole.. and sugar snap peas....


----------



## Aunt Bea

Crumby haddock and cabbage salad.


----------



## David777

This afternoon outside exercise walking urban streets, stopped off at a *Subway* a half mile away. About 20 minutes earlier I had stopped at an AMPM gas station across the street to buy a $1.99 *Twix *ice cream bar. If at home I might eat fast food once every couple months and usually chicken whatever.  Being Friday, ordered for David's small system, a $5.99 *six inch tuna* on a soft piece of Italian with a bit of lettuce, one tomato slice, lots of *black olives*, salt & pepper. Note nothing to drink haha.

But then now back at home, started by cutting off a chunk of peanut butter fudge from the $39 amazon 5 pound Christmas block I've been nibbling away at for weeks.  And yes that was washed down by some *Kern mango juice*.


----------



## charry

just had salmon and avocado with olives for lunch 
dinner will be …mushroom pizza and salad …


----------



## caroln

Won't know until I open the fridge and see what's there.


----------



## RadishRose

Tonight will be baked macaroni and cheese, broccoli with garlic and olive oil, salad. GS and friend coming for supper.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had home made Kentucky Fried Chicken style drumsticks, for lunch


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Tried stir-frying baby bok choy last night

Not my finest hour.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tonight is pizza and Diet Pepsi as usual.


----------



## dobielvr

Left over turkey meatloaf from Trader Joe's and a salad.
T.Js also had these vanilla bean scones w/icing...and I bought them.  Omg they are so good.

I try not to eat too many sweets, because diabetes runs in my fam, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## MMinSoCal

dobielvr said:


> Left over turkey meatloaf from Trader Joe's and a salad.
> T.Js also had these vanilla bean scones w/icing...and I bought them.  Omg they are so good.
> 
> I try not to eat too many sweets, because diabetes runs in my fam, but I couldn't resist.


@dobielvr  I love Trader Joe's!


----------



## dobielvr

MMinSoCal said:


> @dobielvr  I love Trader Joe's!


I've been really enjoying some of their premade dinners.  Chicken Picatta (sp?), chicken marsala, .  I've bought some ingredients to see if I could make them myself.

Shopping more there these days...Oh, and their frozen Kung Pao chicken.


----------



## David777

https://www.traderjoesreviews.com/product/trader-joes-broccoli-kale-chicken-salad-reviews/

A lot of food at Trader Joe's I wonder if whatever is worth buying?  I'll sometimes grab something and later not be impressed enough to buy again so worth reading other's recommendations.  A decade ago began buying these TJ salads, I ate for lunch some days at my work place.  At the time it was a low volume new product.  Now each store has more containers of this than any of the rest of their salad offerings.  The salad dressing is incredible.  Read reviews on the link.


----------



## oldpop

Breakfast Burrito with scrambled eggs, bacon, cottage cheese and salsa.


----------



## Chet

My own concoction of chicken, rice and broccoli drowned in cream of chicken.


----------



## RadishRose

Grilled cheese and tomato on whole wheat bread for brunch.


----------



## caroln

Lunch:  Half a peanut butter sandwich and a cookie for dessert.
Dinner:  Beef Stroganoff with mashed potatoes and carrots.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had chickpea stew... broccoli & buttered mashed potato...

For brunch earlier I had Candy floss grapes, Buffalo Mozzarella , & 1/2 a banana...


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Tonight is going to be a Chicken Noodle Soup Night.


----------



## Alligatorob

Just had some crawfish, brought them back from Louisiana on my last trip.  

I really like crawfish, but the local ones here are far and few between.


----------



## Irwin

Salad and leftover Jet's Pizza.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Nasty, raw day here, so vegetable beef soup with barley for lunch and veggie stir fry with feta cheese for supper.


----------



## Della

Hubs and son have discovered they love sweet potatoes, so after many baked in the microwave, I mashed them and they loved that, then I tried just slicing and baking them (dried out a little too much that way) so tonight I'm going to make baked sweet potato fries for the first time. 

It will be a bit labor intensive since I'm having saute'd shredded cabbage and onion, too, and that's a lot of slicing.    We're trying to eat more veggies this year.  

Also baked salmon but that's easy.


----------



## MMinSoCal

I just finished with lunch. I ate my favorite double chicken avocado salad from El Pollo Loco.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I had a cheeseburger for lunch with a glass of sugar-free chocolate almond milk to wash it down!

Dinner will be a bowl of bran flakes with almond milk.


----------



## Della

Aunt Bea said:


> almond milk.


My vegan son has got me into the non-dairy milks, too.  Our favorite is the oat milk-- very good on cereal.

The sweet potato fries?  Never again.  The raw potatoes were so hard to cut,  I had to use so much pressure one slip would have meant a missing finger.  Then they started to burn before they were really done.  I did find out that burnt sweet potato is so caramelized it tastes like candy.


----------



## dobielvr

MMinSoCal said:


> I just finished with lunch. I ate my favorite double chicken avocado salad from El Pollo Loco.


Was it in the tortilla bowl?

I always get coupons for that place, but I haven't been in a while.


----------



## dobielvr

I made chicken marsala w/ Idahoan instant mashed potatoes.


----------



## caroln

caroln said:


> Lunch:  Half a peanut butter sandwich and a cookie for dessert.
> Dinner:  Beef Stroganoff with mashed potatoes and carrots.


I got lazy and the mashed potatoes turned into noodles!


----------



## Pappy

Last night, a small green salad and spaghetti and meatballs. Oh so good.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I made a pot of crack slaw to scoop and nuke for the next couple of days.


----------



## Della

Crack slaw?  Hot slaw?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Della said:


> Crack slaw?  Hot slaw?


A bag of coleslaw mix or a pound of cabbage sliced into thin ribbons, 1/4-1/2 pound hot turkey breakfast sausage crumbles, onion, garlic, and S&P to taste.,

For the sauce/slurry
3T Soy Sauce
1T Sherry
1T Toasted Sesame Oil
1t Huy Fong Chili Garlic Sauce
1t Corn Starch

I brown the sausage in a cast-iron skillet, turn the heat down to low, add the vegetables cover, and steam for approx 10 minutes or until the cabbage has wilted.

Add the sauce and stir/cook until the mixture is coated and the corn starch is cooked.

I make the same thing using a bag of frozen riced cauliflower in place of the cabbage.

I've also made it with a variety or combination of meats and vegetables.


----------



## Furryanimal

Was a bacon bsguette


----------



## Purwell

Just had a bacon sandwich.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Furryanimal said:


> Was a bacon bsguette





Purwell said:


> Just had a bacon sandwich.


----------



## Alligatorob

Dirt...  

Georgia White Dirt (https://www.whitedirt.com/) to be more precise.  I heard about it on a food documentary, it is a real thing.  Tried some for lunch today, can't say I was real impressed, but I suppose calories are low.  I had planned to eat this whole chunk, but only got about 1/3 of it down.  Not much taste.


----------



## Ruthanne

Quorn sandwich w Mayo, tomato and cheese.  Tastes like chicken but it's soy.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had my dinner,.. medium rare  rump steak and  garlic chestnut mushrooms...


----------



## Della

@Aunt Bea thanks a million for the recipe.  I just recently started frying cabbage (and onion and yellow pepper) in olive oil and soy sauce and they love it -- your recipe will take it one fabulous step beyond.


----------



## RadishRose

Alligatorob said:


> Dirt...
> 
> Georgia White Dirt (https://www.whitedirt.com/) to be more precise.  I heard about it on a food documentary, it is a real thing.  Tried some for lunch today, can't say I was real impressed, but I suppose calories are low.  I had planned to eat this whole chunk, but only got about 1/3 of it down.  Not much taste.
> View attachment 207544


I read "*Kaolin (white dirt) is used medically to treat diarrhea, dysentary, cholera, and is also used in paper making, paint, fiberglass, porcelains and ceramics, china, and toothpaste. Some of the most popular products that have been made with kaolin (white dirt) are Kaopectate, Rolaids, Di-gel, Mylanta, and Maalox."*

But I'll never eat dirt as depicted here.


----------



## RadishRose

Brunch was leftover potatoes roasted with onions and rosemary.

Have various frozen chicken pieces in the pressure cooker for soup tonight.


----------



## Irwin

Fish and chips for dinner.


----------



## Alligatorob

RadishRose said:


> But I'll never eat dirt as depicted here.


I did manage to eat the whole thing, but don't see it as a big part of my diet going forward.

You probably have already eaten some.  As you say the technical term is Kaolin and is used in medications, its where the name Kaopectate comes from.  But that is different from eating a chunk of the stuff.  

Will let you know if it kills me...


----------



## MMinSoCal

Today, I ate lunch at a favorite Chinese restaurant.  I ordered the stir-fry Chinese broccoli with sliced white-meat chicken in a garlicky sauce.  I told them to go easy on the salt.  It came with white rice, which I did not touch.  Delicious and healthy.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Tonight I had Fettuccine Alfredo.


----------



## jakbird

Hot dogs on buns with ketchup and hot mustard, sprinkled with grated nacho cheese.  A new brand of mustard, definitely hot.


----------



## mrstime

We had Chinese food tonight. The Chinese place close to us, no longer has eating in, but we can order , pick it up and it is still hot when we get home. For 20 bucks we order the Jumbo Combi for one, it feeds us both and normally has a bit left over for lunch. Tonight we were both extra hungry....no leftovers.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Mongolian Beef with String Beans
Egg Rolls


----------



## hollydolly

I'm struggling to remember.. *yikes*....


----------



## hollydolly

..oh yes I remember now, I used up the rest of the home-made KFC chicken drumsticks...


----------



## Alligatorob

Alligator sausage, another thing from my last trip to Louisiana, trying hard to empty the freezer.

No dirt today.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hot dog w cheese and relish and Dijon mustard on seeded bread.


----------



## Ruthanne

Greek Tortellini pasta salad,  yum.


----------



## john19485

I cooked for seven tonight, home made spaghetti, and meat balls, wth garlic bread, for dessert spice cake.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Tonight I had broccoli salad with imitation crab meat, chopped egg, croutons and thousand island dressing. So good and very easy to make.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Tonight was organic Madras Lintels, roasted golden baby potato's brushed with butter, and sea salt, with two thin slices of artisan bread. Mike


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night I polished off the crack slaw.

Tonight will be a turkey pot pie with a scoop of mixed vegetables.


----------



## hollydolly

Last night I had mutton pie and baked beans.. it's a simple but very delicious combination


----------



## PamfromTx

CinnamonSugar said:


> Home for a couple days, my son and I are trying fish/veggies cooked in parchment paper; I've heard good things about it, hope it turns out well =)


I have cooked fish in parchment paper; it is excellent.


----------



## PamfromTx

Last evening I made chicken fajitas with lots of onions and red pepper, all thinly sliced.  Served on a tortilla with a small bowl of freshly made pinto beans.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Last night I had mutton pie and baked beans.. it's a simple but very delicious combination


I love baked beans.


----------



## fatboy

turkey burger and veggies


----------



## Sliverfox

Decided to make Chicken soup from scratch.
Bought a baking hen at Walmart, yesterday.

After reading how to   cook the 6  pounder in the instant pot..
Chopped celery , onion, added the kosher salt.

Cut open the  wrapper,,  looked at the barely plucked chicken. 
Removed the pin feathers.
Came off  easily as bird still bit  frozen.

Cut off a leg so  chicken would  fit  better ,,pored water over it,, put on the lid .
Ok now to set the timer,,,, ??  Could  only get about  30 minutes of cooking time.

Off I wandered & into online jig   puzzles.

Turned off  the pot  couple hours later .
Yes  ,,ladies   chicken  was a bit  tough.

Today I  picked the meat off chicken & made soup.

Well, it didn't taste like Mamma's.

Divided  the  meat & broth,,put into the freezer in small containers.
Hopefully  whatever I  make  at a later date will taste great.


----------



## Lewkat

Just came back from lunch with my son at Panera Bread.  We love their soups.  Gorgeous day out there.  Almost 60 degrees.  February thaw, then watch out.


----------



## JaniceM

Nothing fancy, but it was good-  reheated some pot roast that I had in the freezer.


----------



## hollydolly

I just didn't feel hungry so I just had a small piece of Cambozola Blue Brie Cheese on it's own


----------



## dobielvr

Tuna sandwich w/chips.  Some watermelon.

Didn't feel like cooking tonight.


----------



## JaniceM

Running a little late with lunch, but I'm making French toast.  
Baked, as usual.


----------



## hollydolly

Cod  & beans again...second time in a week...


----------



## Ruthanne

PB and J on toast.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Italian style riced cauliflower.

I used this recipe as a guide, but I used less meat and swapped a few other things around to use the things I had on hand. 

https://thatlowcarblife.com/italian-cauliflower-rice-skillet/


----------



## Knight

hollydolly said:


> Cod  & beans again...second time in a week...


Since you can get cod fish maybe this recipe will be a change . Here we can get cod & about once a month it is a treat for me.  Hint if you do get dried salted cod boiling some of the salt out works really good.
https://thenoshery.com/bacalao-salted-cod-salad/


----------



## Knight

Today chicken livers empanada style, rice & beans, fried green banana & lemon rind sugar cookies dipped in English breakfast tea for desert.


----------



## Pappy

Easy, peasy  dinner tonight. Burger King whoppers and fries. Took home and enjoyed.


----------



## hollydolly

Brunch ( I don't eat breakfast)  this morning was Dutch unsweetened pancakes with melted butter and a dash of cinnamon


----------



## PamfromTx

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes with lots of chives (lol) and green beans.


----------



## dobielvr

Fried pork chops and home made applesauce.


----------



## Ruthanne

Tonight I'm going to have a mushroom omelet with Havarti cheese.  I love that cheese!!


----------



## RadishRose

An avocado on toast with chopped cilantro, scallions and lime.

Supper was steamed Brussels sprouts, the last of my spinach and a grilled cheese with chopped scallions.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ruthanne said:


> Tonight I'm going to have a mushroom omelet with Havarti cheese.  I love that cheese!!


I've decided that I'm going to add bacon to that omelet.  Can't seem to get enough bacon lately!


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> I've decided that I'm going to add bacon to that omelet.  Can't seem to get enough bacon lately!


I love Omelettes.  I enjoy making them for us.


----------



## Irwin

Clam Chowder from Whole Foods with a homemade salad. That was pretty tasty.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Tuna Steak and Asparagus  YUM!


----------



## hollydolly

Free range egg pasta triangles,  with porcini mushrooms and mascarpone filling,..cooked in a chicken noodle soup


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Free range egg pasta triangles,  with porcini mushrooms and mascarpone filling,..cooked in a chicken noodle soup


Sounds delish!!!


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Sounds delish!!!


it really is Pam... instead of boiling the pasta parcels in water I simmer them in Chicken noodle soup.. just for a few mins , and it gives that extra dimension of taste...


----------



## RadishRose

Made a small potato salad with chopped dill, celery, green and red onion, mayo, sour cream, freshly ground black pepper and a bit of fresh lemon juice.

Pan fried a sirloin burger; ate on a brioche bun with chili sauce.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Leftovers!

Stay tuned for new food tomorrow!


----------



## Ruthanne

Havarti cheese, tomato, relish, olive oil mayo on Dave's Killer Bread toast.  It was very tasty.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Split Pea and Ham Soup with French Bread.


----------



## Trila

Signe The Survivor said:


> Split Pea and Ham Soup with French Bread.


That sounds delicious!  I haven't made pea soup for several years.  Even though I enjoy it, I always have way too much left over! I end up freezing the extra, and we eat it for all of the following year also!


----------



## Trila

Today I'm making another batch of _Unstuffed Cabbage.  _When I put together the "starter", I divide it into 3 portions & freeze 2 of them for later.  So today I'll be using the second starter pkg.


----------



## hollydolly

Pie-Mash-and Mange Tout


----------



## caroln

Lewkat said:


> Just came back from lunch with my son at Panera Bread.  We love their soups.  Gorgeous day out there.  Almost 60 degrees.  February thaw, then watch out.


I love Panera, but I went there yesterday for lunch, had 1/2 sandwich, cup of broccoli cheese soup, and a small drink, and it cost me over $13.00.  I just can't justify spending that much on lunch anymore.  I'm going to miss Panera...


----------



## 1955

Romaine
Radish
Beets
Broccoli
Cauliflower
Carrots
Cucumber
Hard Boiled Egg
A little Cheddar
Sometimes a little Meat or Fish

Or I could just say salad.
I don’t really do dinner just breakfast & a late lunch.


----------



## RadishRose

Planning on baked cod with onions, mashed potatoes, lima beans and some grape tomatoes


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> Pie-Mash-and Mange Tout







Mange Tout always makes me think of this


----------



## hollydolly

caroln said:


> I love Panera, but I went there yesterday for lunch, had 1/2 sandwich, cup of broccoli cheese soup, and a small drink, and it cost me over $13.00.  I just can't justify spending that much on lunch anymore.  I'm going to miss Panera...


yep that's about what it would cost for the same thing here.. and much more in the city...


----------



## Della

Stouffers Three Cheese lasagna. 
 Too tired to cook.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Baked haddock and cabbage salad.


----------



## Irwin

Ribeye steak, baked potato, and broccoli. Oh wait... we're out of sour cream... mashed potatoes, then.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy

We had meat raviolis and cut green beans. Cinnamon applesauce and ice tea to drink.


----------



## Trila

Irwin said:


> Ribeye steak, baked potato, and broccoli. Oh wait... we're out of sour cream... mashed potatoes, then.


When you are out of sour cream, you can put Ranch dressing on your potato.   Don't forget the bacon bits!


----------



## dobielvr

Pappy said:


> We had meat raviolis and cut green beans. Cinnamon applesauce and ice tea to drink.


Do you or you wife ever make homemade applesauce?
mmm so good. I make it w/my pork chops.


----------



## Pappy

dobielvr said:


> Do you or you wife ever make homemade applesauce?
> mmm so good. I make it w/my pork chops.


No we don’t. When I was a kid, my grandmother would make it. You are right…so good.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

As the weather was warm today, made a fave salad for supper:  chopped cucumbers, bell pepper (I used an orange one to make it colorful), chopped roma tomato and feta cheese with a dressing of olive oil, lemon juice, garlic powder and salt.  The recipe calls for chick peas too but instead of mixing them in straight out of the can, I drained and roasted a serving with olive oil, salt, garlic and smoked paprika, then sprinkled them over my serving-- big improvement!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Junk food!

Celeste Deluxe pizza for one, Diet Pepsi, and a sugar-free Jello pudding cup!


----------



## hollydolly

Mushroom Stir fry, to which I always add Hoisin sauce.. but is it just me,?.. everytime I eat any kind of stir fry for dinner, I'm always hungry a couple of hours afterwards... about 1/2 hour ago  I had to have a Bavarian Ham sandwich otherwise I'll wake up in the night with hunger pains...


----------



## Ruthanne

Pizza with extra banana peppers and pineapple


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night was kielbasa coins with sauerkraut, green bean casserole, and a no sugar added applesauce snack cup. 

Tonight will be a Celeste frozen pizza for one and a Diet Pepsi.


----------



## Marie5656

*Meatloaf.  I bought a mix pack of ground pork, veal and beef.  I have not had a nice meatloaf in a while.  And referring back to my thread about freezing things, I will be slicing up the left overs to freeze for future meals.*


----------



## RadishRose

Baked chicken breast and potato salad; a few pitted Castlevetrano olives.
Caramel vanilla ice cream.


----------



## hollydolly

Baked German Ham, Mashed potatoes... no veggies, I wasn't really hungry tbh... I did have a couple of grapes after...


----------



## fatboy

hamburger and cheese with sour cream mixed in.


----------



## hollydolly

I had sausage casserole.. well, cooked in a pan and not in a Casserole.. but the ingredients were the same. Pork sausages, peas, Broccoli, Onions, Mushroom, mashed potato, and beef gravy...


----------



## fatboy

Dang Holly,that sounds so good!


----------



## RadishRose

Chinese delivery-

GS had General Tso Chicken combo w/ pork fried rice,  broccoli and an egg roll.  左宗棠雞

I had Mushroom Egg Foo Yung w/white rice and brown sauce. 芙蓉蛋


----------



## hollydolly

I had the leftovers from yesterdays sausage casserole and mash


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Chinese delivery-
> 
> GS had General Tso Chicken combo w/ pork fried rice,  broccoli and an egg roll.  左宗棠雞
> 
> I had Mushroom Egg Foo Yung w/white rice and brown sauce. 芙蓉蛋


oh now you're making me hungry for Chinese food even tho; I've eaten already... ..fortunately for me, Monday is when all the Chinese take-outs in my town are closed...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Chicken Cordon Bleu from the folks at Barber Foods, cabbage salad, maple glazed carrot coins, and apple sauce.


----------



## RadishRose

Looks like leftover egg foo yung and homemade French onion soup my GS brought me last night.


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> Chicken Cordon Bleu from the folks at Barber Foods, cabbage salad, maple glazed carrot coins, and apple sauce.


I haven't had this in a few years. I may pick one up soon.


----------



## Aunt Bea

RadishRose said:


> I haven't had this in a few years. I may pick one up soon.


I buy the light version when they are on sale at the local PriceChopper.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Returning home, stopped at a restaurant hoping for something healthful and lots of veggies… hit upon the idea to get one of the salads and substitute their grilled veggies for the Mayo-heavy scoop of chicken salad… deee-lish!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tonight will be a piece of fried haddock from the deli with leftover cabbage salad and maple-glazed carrot coins.


----------



## Sliverfox

Baked potato soup,left overs.

An easy, tasty  soup to  make,,  baked potatoes, condense milk, chicken  broth,,onions  & few mixed  veggies, ham  chunks or bacon bits.
I thicken it with some  dried cheddar broccoli soup.
It does  need  stirred  & to keep it  from sticking.


----------



## RadishRose

Last night I baked salmon on a sheet pan with butter and dill on it; added fresh asparagus for the last 10 minutes. Mixed a batch of of Idahoan potatoes.  Yummy. Doggie loved her little portion, too.


----------



## hollydolly

I've not eaten at all yet today... it's just past 7pm. I had a coffee at the pub , but despite buying loads of groceries today, I don't fancy any dinner  ., funny because I was starving earlier when I was out, but I'm past it now.. 

if I have something later  it'll probably be some smoked trout Pate on toast


----------



## Ruthanne

Eggs and toast at lunch even if it's my first meal today.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I made cream of broccoli soup for lunch yesterday and finished it for lunch today with a couple of croutons. The easy way I make the soup: I pour a packet of Hollandaise sauce mix with 1/4 cup of I Can't Believe It's Not Butter spray and a cup of milk (although the directions say water) into my Magic Bullet with the very tines pieces of Broccoli florets left at the bottom of the bag. I heat it in the microwave with a little shredded cheddar cheese. I used McCormick's mix because I couldn't find Knorr's which I like better. It was still good though.

Tonight I will have a couple of leftover Pasta Prima spinach and mozzarella ravioli with green beans. Another easy meal. I'll reheat the ravioli with pasta sauce and extra mozzarella in the microwave. Cooking the ravioli only takes 7 minutes in boiling water.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Chicken parm from the good folks at Michael Angelo's.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had some thinly sliced Rare Roast Beef, and oven baked Potato fritters...


----------



## Pinky

Ran a few chores, grocery shopped, and got take-out chicken shawarma on pita for our dinner.


----------



## dobielvr

OneEyedDiva said:


> I made cream of broccoli soup for lunch yesterday and finished it for lunch today with a couple of croutons. The easy way I make the soup: I pour a packet of Hollandaise sauce mix with 1/4 cup of I Can't Believe It's Not Butter spray and a cup of milk (although the directions say water) into my Magic Bullet with the very tines pieces of Broccoli florets left at the bottom of the bag. I heat it in the microwave with a little shredded cheddar cheese. I used McCormick's mix because I couldn't find Knorr's which I like better. It was still good though.
> 
> Tonight I will have a couple of leftover Pasta Prima spinach and mozzarella ravioli with green beans. Another easy meal. I'll reheat the ravioli with pasta sauce and extra mozzarella in the microwave. Cooking the ravioli only takes 7 minutes in boiling water.


What a great use for the packets of Hollandaise sauce!
I usually keep some in my pantry, as it makes eating broccoli more desirable for me sometimes.

I've got baby back ribs thawing on the counter now for dinner tonight.
And asparagus I should make before it goes bad.


----------



## David777

For lunch today thawed two frozen farm raised tilapia fillets of 12 ounces I'd bought at Trader Joe's.  About the only meat I eat is occasional chicken and fish. Cooked them on a Nutrichef PKCOV45 convection oven cooker I mentioned 3 months ago that I am still experimenting with.  Pamphlet suggested 10 to 15 minutes at 285>300F degrees.  Interested in how the cooking went, watched it the whole time.  After 15 minutes at 300F though maybe done, it didn't look too sizzly so I added another 10 minutes that turned out about right. 

Tilapia have a wonderful clean fish flavor that reminds me of some ocean surf perch.  Onto a clear glass Pyrex dinner plate, added some Imperial margarine (soybean and palm kernel oil) and salt.  Quite delicious. Afterwards in my sink, conveniently filled the cooker removable heavy duty 12" diameter 6.5" deep glass bowl with an inch of warm soapy water, and plopped in the chrome steel wire tray, that cleaned easily, then repeated with the dinner plate and usual tools.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

dobielvr said:


> What a great use for the packets of Hollandaise sauce!
> I usually keep some in my pantry, as it makes eating broccoli more desirable for me sometimes.
> 
> I've got baby back ribs thawing on the counter now for dinner tonight.
> And asparagus I should make before it goes bad.


Glad you like my idea. What brand is your Hollandaise... and is it jarred or powdered? I love broccoli...I can just eat it steamed with some I Can't Believe It's Not Butter or with a little American cheese and I make an interesting broccoli salad. I can eat broccoli several times a week. I used to cook asparagus when I was younger. Last time I had it, I choked on it, so not crazy about eating it now. Enjoy your dinner.


----------



## Marie5656

*A local church prepares Fish Fries and brings them here to sell $14 each. They do it every Friday during Lent. I got one today. I am not a huge fan of them, but the church reaches out here a lot for different things so I bought one today.  
They have come out and sang Christmas Carols, and done lots of things. I probably won't do it again, but a nice contribution to the Church.*


----------



## Marie5656

David777 said:


> View attachment 211541
> 
> For lunch today thawed two frozen farm raised tilapia fillets of 12 ounces I'd bought at Trader Joe's.  About the only meat I eat is occasional chicken and fish. Cooked them on a Nutrichef PKCOV45 convection oven cooker I mentioned 3 months ago that I am still experimenting with.  Pamphlet suggested 10 to 15 minutes at 285>300F degrees.  Interested in how the cooking went, watched it the whole time.  After 15 minutes at 300F though maybe done, it didn't look too sizzly so I added another 10 minutes that turned out about right.
> 
> Tilapia have a wonderful clean fish flavor that reminds me of some ocean surf perch.  Onto a clear glass Pyrex dinner plate, added some Imperial margarine (soybean and palm kernel oil) and salt.  Quite delicious. Afterwards in my sink, conveniently filled the cooker removable heavy duty 12" diameter 6.5" deep glass bowl with an inch of warm soapy water, and plopped in the chrome steel wire tray, that cleaned easily, then repeated with the dinner plate and usual tools.


Oh..had one of those when my hubby was alive. I loved it. Quick and convenient. We steamed clams in it once,


----------



## Gardenlover

Shrimp and pears - yum.

Shrimp and bacon chowder - yum, yum!!


----------



## RadishRose

Baked chicken, stuffing, asparagus.
Gelato


----------



## Marie5656

Aunt Bea said:


> Chicken Cordon Bleu from the folks at Barber Foods, cabbage salad, maple glazed carrot coins, and apple sauce.


I like those.  I will often buy a couple packages when shopping.


----------



## dobielvr

OneEyedDiva said:


> Glad you like my idea. What brand is your Hollandaise... and is it jarred or powdered? I love broccoli...I can just eat it steamed with some I Can't Believe It's Not Butter or with a little American cheese and I make an interesting broccoli salad. I can eat broccoli several times a week. I used to cook asparagus when I was younger. Last time I had it, I choked on it, so not crazy about eating it now. Enjoy your dinner.


I use the Winco brand.  It's a powder.  It calls for adding milk and butter.  And, I usually add lemon.
I do like broccoli, but I just don't eat it much.

**never seen H sauce in a jar.


----------



## Knight

Today I'm making pizza. Making the crust from scratch, using the sauce & two kinds of sausage I made awhile back. Mushrooms, red bell pepper slices, smothered in mozzarella cheese.


----------



## RadishRose

David777 said:


> View attachment 211541
> 
> For lunch today thawed two frozen farm raised tilapia fillets of 12 ounces I'd bought at Trader Joe's.  About the only meat I eat is occasional chicken and fish. Cooked them on a Nutrichef PKCOV45 convection oven cooker I mentioned 3 months ago that I am still experimenting with.  Pamphlet suggested 10 to 15 minutes at 285>300F degrees.  Interested in how the cooking went, watched it the whole time.  After 15 minutes at 300F though maybe done, it didn't look too sizzly so I added another 10 minutes that turned out about right.
> 
> Tilapia have a wonderful clean fish flavor that reminds me of some ocean surf perch.  Onto a clear glass Pyrex dinner plate, added some Imperial margarine (soybean and palm kernel oil) and salt.  Quite delicious. Afterwards in my sink, conveniently filled the cooker removable heavy duty 12" diameter 6.5" deep glass bowl with an inch of warm soapy water, and plopped in the chrome steel wire tray, that cleaned easily, then repeated with the dinner plate and usual tools.


I won't eat Tilapia.
The popularity of tilapia came about due to its low price, easy preparation, and mild taste.

Farm-raised tilapia, a very popular fish in the United States today, has very low levels of omega-3s and very high levels of omega-6.

https://www.drweil.com/diet-nutrition/nutrition/avoid-tilapia/

Tilapia is the common name for nearly a hundred species of cichlid fish.

I've read they are farmed in Southeast Asia in filthy waters and too close together.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Stouffer's French bread pizza and an ice-cold Diet Pepsi.


----------



## RadishRose

My thought for tonight is the leftover chicken breast, potatoes and onions sauteed in olive oil. Romaine, cuke, and tomato salad.


----------



## hollydolly

It's almost 6pm, I can't make my mind up what to have . It's a filthy winters night, dark, cold and pouring of rain..

Might have Battered  tempura oven baked prawns... or... I could have Mushroom, Mascarpone & ham Sour Dough  Pizza... ..


----------



## David777

Thanks @RadishRose, concerns one needs to understand.  Supposedly Trader Joe's doesn't import tilapia from China, a reason that market, a mile from where I reside is an easy choice.  The Omega 3 to 6 ratio is a more difficult issue as so many processed foods include Omega 6 fats.  My own current solution as someone in reasonably good health with low cholesterol, is consuming 1000mg Omega 3 supplement pills, I've admittedly not paid attention to most of my adult life that might have had an influence on the auto immune arthritis that has recently occurred in my fingers.  It is wise in this modern science and telecom age for people that are now living longer than ever to become familiar with food science recommendations.

https://www.seafoodsource.com/news/supply-trade/trader-joe-s-to-phase-out-chinese-imports


----------



## RadishRose

David777 said:


> Thanks @RadishRose, concerns one needs to understand.  Supposedly Trader Joe's doesn't import tilapia from China, a reason that market, a mile from where I reside is an easy choice.  The Omega 3 to 6 ratio is a more difficult issue as so many processed foods include Omega 6 fats.  My own current solution as someone in reasonably good health with low cholesterol, is consuming 1000mg Omega 3 supplement pills, I've admittedly not paid attention to most of my adult life that might have had an influence on the auto immune arthritis that has recently occurred in my fingers.  It is wise in this modern science and telecom age for people that are now living longer than ever to become familiar with food science recommendations.
> 
> https://www.seafoodsource.com/news/supply-trade/trader-joe-s-to-phase-out-chinese-imports


Your Omega 3 supplement pills is a great solution for you I think.

I read the article in your link, but failed to see anything about Trader Joe not carrying Tilapia from China. 

I saw Wegman's saying they had dropped some Chinese imports but "sales of frozen Tilapia, have stayed strong. "

The article also states that
"U.S. Food and Drug Administration slapped an import alert on five farmed-seafood species from China - shrimp, catfish, *basa*, eel and dace." Basa (and Swai) are just 2 of the types of Tilapia I know of.

Anyway, it cites China, but I should have been clearer; I've heard the bad farming practices are mainly in the Mekong Delta.

Since the article is almost 14 years old, I'm hoping things have changed for the better.


----------



## Pinky

Today I've prepped all the ingredients for a chicken & veg stir-fry for tomorrow, as daughter is coming over. I was disappointed that I couldn't get baby corn & water chestnuts, but it will be colourful with red pepper, carrot, mushrooms, broccoli, onion and snow peas. Jasmine rice on the side.

No idea what to have for dinner today. Maybe lasagna and salad


----------



## Lee

Roasted chicken with a honey orange glaze. Leftover carrot and parsnip rounds to round it out.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Today is definitely a soup and sandwich type of day. Now to figure out what kind of soup and what sort of sandwich.


----------



## David777

Searching a bit more, the lack of recent statements by TJ confirming its 2008 statement is indeed a red flag they may have probably chosen to continue importing Tilapia from China while realizing if they do so, social media will likely twist that action whatever they say.  So TJ and other large seafood retailers may have tried to influence China large farming producers of the fish to use acceptable farming practices and actually test product samples at length.  There are more recent food experts like Muhlstein that buy from TJ tending to reflect they know more about current circumstances than they are publicly advised to state.  Not an ideal situation for consumers.  Accordingly, would tend to trust large retailers of seafood products versus smaller or that served in restaurants.


----------



## RadishRose

@Pinky you wrote-
I was disappointed that I couldn't get baby corn 

That's ok, I don't like it.


----------



## RadishRose

David777 said:


> Searching a bit more, the lack of recent statements by TJ confirming its 2008 statement is indeed a red flag they may have probably chosen to continue importing Tilapia from China while realizing if they do so, social media will likely twist that action whatever they say.  So TJ and other large seafood retailers may have tried to influence China large farming producers of the fish to use acceptable farming practices and actually test product samples at length.  There are more recent food experts like Muhlstein that buy from TJ tending to reflect they know more about current circumstances than they are publicly advised to state.  Not an ideal situation for consumers.  Accordingly, would tend to test large retailers of seafood products versus smaller or that served in restaurants.


I hope your fingers get better!


----------



## Medusa

RadishRose said:


> @Pinky you wrote-
> I was disappointed that I couldn't get baby corn
> 
> That's ok, I don't like it.


I know right?  It's always tasted of dirt to me.  I mean, actual dirt.  Weird.


----------



## Medusa

Paleo Sweet Potato Pancakes with honey.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Aunt Bea said:


> Chicken parm from the good folks at Michael Angelo's.
> 
> View attachment 211539


I've never seen their chicken parm..I really like their eggplant parm that I either get from Costco when it's on sale (the only time I see it there) or a smaller box from Walmart.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I had homemade pizza for lunch today. I make it using Naan bread, a little I Can't Believe It's Not Butter spray, Francesco Rinaldi pasta sauce, dried basil and shredded mozzarella. Put it in the NuWave oven for 6 minutes (even though the bread was frozen). Really good. @David777  I suspect my NuWave is similar to your gadget.

My son went to My Salad, a place where make made to order salads and I asked him to bring something for me. I got mine with romaine lettuce, beets, apples, chopped egg, chic peas, grape tomatoes, shredded carrots and shredded cheddar cheese with Thousand Island dressing. It came with a roll. I will probably have half of that for dinner tonight.


----------



## Medusa

OneEyedDiva said:


> I've never seen their chicken parm..I really like their eggplant parm that I either get from Costco when it's on sale (the only time I see it there) or a smaller box from Walmart.


Looks delish on the box.


----------



## PamfromTx

caroln said:


> I love Panera, but I went there yesterday for lunch, had 1/2 sandwich, cup of broccoli cheese soup, and a small drink, and it cost me over $13.00.  I just can't justify spending that much on lunch anymore.  I'm going to miss Panera...


Have you made the soup...yourself?  Saves alot of money.  I have a recipe for it.


----------



## MountainRa

Spinach enchiladas with onion, mushrooms, goat cheese, Monterey Jack cheese. Red sauce.


----------



## Gemma

I made barbequed baby back ribs and a huge tossed salad.


----------



## terry123

I had a Bay's English Muffin with real butter and a cup of Hills Bros. sugar free cappichino (sic) with a shot of Kahula.    I think I like the Bay's brand of muffins better than the Thomas brand.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Medusa said:


> Looks delish on the box.


It sure does.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had Cottage  pie, which I topped with Colcannon instead of plain mashed potato....very filling...

Had had a kilo of minced beef to use before it's use by date tomorrow, so I cooked it all , added various veggies, mushrooms, onions, carrots, broccoli,  & cabbage,   had some for dinner, let the rest cool, topped with the Colcannon  in individual dishes.. and now it's all chilling in the fridge ready for freezing later..


----------



## RadishRose

I have never eaten boxed, frozen meatballs before.

A few months ago, I bought Rao's frozen meatballs from Whole Foods. Since Rao's NYC restaurant is so famous, I thought they'd be good.

I plan on having them for supper with orecchiette pasta and a salad for supper tonight.


----------



## Gemma

Corned beef with cabbage, carrots and baby red potatoes.


----------



## hollydolly

just had Skinned baked chicken thighs, steamed buttered button sprouts, and Pilau Rice ... ..and a Bendicks dark choc mint for afters..


----------



## Pinky

We just finished a bit of shopping, and decided to get Greek food - chicken souvlaki with all the sides


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> We just finished a bit of shopping, and decided to get Greek food - chicken souvlaki with all the sides


Greek food is my very favourite foreign food..


----------



## Mizmo

Pinky said:


> We just finished a bit of shopping, and decided to get Greek food - chicken souvlaki with all the sides


Oh my can I come for dinner please....


----------



## hollydolly

Diced Chicken/pesto/tomato/sliced  cheese/ tomatoes and red onions and mayo  on a Baguette...


----------



## Pappy

Tonight we had: meatloaf, mashed potatoes, apple sauce and for dessert ice cream.


----------



## RadishRose

BTW, those frozen Rao's meatballs weren't very good. Edible, but tasted meh and they were too "bready".

Tonight, it's peanut butter spread on toasted rustic bread.


----------



## Lara

Baked Salmon drizzled with olive oil and sprinkled with Trader Joe's Umami at 450 for 12 minutes. This oven needs an extra 50 degrees (otherwise 400 is good). Before serving I drizzled " Wholesome Organic Maple Syrup" on it. Side of fresh steamed Broccoli. And a fresh bottle of 100% Natural Spring water. To die for


----------



## Gardenlover

Well with the price of gas lately, I've taken to hunting racoon and ground hogs, not all that bad in a stew and easy to catch. Before you boowho me me, they are quite tasty when prepared properly.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

RadishRose said:


> I have never eaten boxed, frozen meatballs before.
> 
> A few months ago, I bought Rao's frozen meatballs from Whole Foods. Since Rao's NYC restaurant is so famous, I thought they'd be good.
> 
> I plan on having them for supper with orecchiette pasta and a salad for supper tonight.


Costco used to sell Foster farms turkey meatballs. I bought them for a few years then suddenly they were gone. I called the company which is out west and they said they weren't shipping to the east coast anymore. I was not a happy camper. It was so easy to use them for pasta and meatballs. I even had them with my eggs in the morning instead of sausage, which is filled with preservatives and deemed not healthy. The turkey meatballs had turkey, water and I believe bread crumbs. Now I'm not seeing them among their product listing at all.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Probably half a peanut butter and agave sandwich and a couple of ginger snaps with almond milk. I don't know what else I want.


----------



## dobielvr

Left over chicken piccata, with polenta and a salad.
Just finished off 3 strawberries for dessert.  The chocolate comes out later.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Stouffer’s meatloaf with a scoop of mixed vegetables.


----------



## Medusa

RadishRose said:


> BTW, those frozen Rao's meatballs weren't very good. Edible, but tasted meh and they were too "bready".
> 
> Tonight, it's peanut butter spread on toasted rustic bread.


Bready meatballs are the worst. Bready crabcakes too.
Your PB on rustic sounds nice.


----------



## Jackie23

....think I'll cook ribs and a potato salad today.


----------



## Medusa

Probably steamed yams.  It's a yam kinda week.  LOL


----------



## hollydolly

I've just had 1/2 a Mozzarella , Pesto & garlic flat bread for lunch ( its 3.30pm) think it might be chicken tonight not sure...


----------



## RadishRose

Medusa said:


> Probably steamed yams.  It's a yam kinda week.  LOL


I yam what I yam.


----------



## Pinky

Mizmo said:


> Oh my can I come for dinner please....View attachment 212207


Any time @Mizmo .. you can bring the baklava for dessert


----------



## hollydolly

I didn't have chicken as I thought I might... I had Mutton pie and beans. I'm  too tired tonight  to cook anything from scratch


----------



## HoneyNut

I've been having telephone appointments with a dietitian every day so yesterday I very virtuously had lentils, brown rice, green beans, and an apple for lunch.  But now I don't have another appointment with her until next Tuesday so I'm thinking I'll have a meat & potato frozen dinner today.


----------



## Pinky

Couscous with chicken, carrots, peas, corn, chickpeas and mushrooms.


----------



## Lee

Chicken wings, hash browns and coleslaw.....not a healthy meal but once in awhile


----------



## Aunt Bea

A piece of breaded haddock from the local Wegman's with leftover mixed vegetables and cabbage salad.


----------



## fatboy

ground beef with cheese,no bun


----------



## Gemma

Penne Pasta with meatballs and Italian sausage, and a side salad.


----------



## Mizmo

Pinky said:


> Any time @Mizmo .. you can bring the baklava for dessert



I had forgotten how much I Iove baklava..haven't tasted it for years...now I am craving it


----------



## RadishRose

Last night; a bowl of oatmeal. 

Tonight, homemade beef stew pulled from the freezer.
Salad.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Today is an international extravaganza! 

German bologna and American cheese on Italian bread with a schmear of Gulden's mustard from Milton, Pennsylvania.

Supper will be a Stouffer's French bread pizza with an ice-cold Diet Pepsi canned in Purchase, New York.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight will have to be the chicken I was going to cook last night and didn't... no idea what I'll have with it yet...


----------



## Lee

whatever goes with a loaf of French Bread....Gemma mentioned pasta, sounds like a plan.


----------



## Ruthanne

I'll be having a salad compromised of kale, celery, and sweet onion with balsamic vinegar and EVOO.  Next I'll have Ravioli and sauce and grated parmesan cheese .


----------



## Jan14

Been on a health kick so decided on a McDonalds filet o fish meal with large coke.   Everything was served cold so enjoyed the regular Coke very much.


----------



## Gemma

Cheeseburgers with the works, French fries and steamed broccoli.


----------



## Lee

Yesterday I filled the oven with a stuffed pork tenderloin, scalloped potatoes, sweet potato gratin and a meat pie so will have a few meals to choose from.

And today will throw a crock pot roast on, I love quick and easy sandwiches for the freezer.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight i just had chicken balls coated in tempura batter and baked in the oven, and then dipped in Hoisin sauce.. nothing else.. no veggies or rice ...or chocolate..


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Tonight i just had chicken balls coated in tempura batter and baked in the oven, and then dipped in Hoisin sauce.. nothing else.. no veggies or rice ...or chocolate..


Was that made with ground chicken?


----------



## hollydolly

yes, chicken breast...


----------



## Geezer Garage

Last night was a cheeseburger, on wholewheat bun, with sauteed onions and mushrooms. This morning I had Huevos Rancheros with chicken apple sausage. Lunch will be an apple with crunchy peanut butter, dinner most likely left over chicken, and fresh asparagus.


----------



## RadishRose

Yesterday I met a friend for lunch at a seafood restaurant.

We each had a Fisherman's Platter; a large piece of battered and fried cod, fried oysters and pan sauteed sea scallops. A mass of French fries seasoned with Old Bay and cole slaw.

Delicious!


----------



## Ruthanne

Tonight I will have a salad and NY Strip Steak with sauteed mushrooms and onions.


----------



## Gemma

Tonight will be:  Beer battered butterfly shrimp, a baked potato w/butter, sour cream & chives and a nice side salad.


----------



## hollydolly

Mine was as simple as they come tonight. Toasted super fresh white soft bread..  with tinned  Spaghetti Hoops.. and grated cheese on top... some things are just delicious when you get the yearn for them..


----------



## Aunt Bea

Rotisserie chicken from the local Tops friendly market with a side of mixed vegetables.


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> Rotisserie chicken from the local Tops friendly market with a side of mixed vegetables.


Love Rotisserie chicken


----------



## RadishRose

I dunno. I could make pasta and thaw some homemade sauce, or since I'm not yet over my craving for fish, run out and grab some cod or maybe haddock and throw it in the oven.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> Toasted super fresh white soft bread


Nobody makes toast sound better than you.


----------



## RadishRose

I've decided on spaghetti with olive oil, garlic, anchovies and capers. All from the pantry.


----------



## Aunt Bea

RadishRose said:


> I've decided on spaghetti with olive oil, garlic, anchovies and capers. All from the pantry.


The leftovers will make a nice frittata with a couple of eggs mixed in.


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> The leftovers will make a nice frittata with a couple of eggs mixed in.


Thanks, AB...sounds good.


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> I dunno. I could make pasta and thaw some homemade sauce, or since I'm not yet over my craving for fish, run out and grab some cod or maybe haddock and throw it in the oven.


I could die for some shrimp about now!,,


----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> I could die for some shrimp about now!,,


----------



## Lee

Shrimp, one of the few foods I will absolutely, positive for sure that I will NOT eat. Along with clams.

I took a turkey breast and stuffing out of the freezer, Christmas leftovers. Have some frozen cranberries too so will make sauce.. Christmas dinner in March. Maybe Santa will do the dishes.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A piece of breaded haddock and leftover mixed vegetables.


----------



## Ruthanne

Philly steak, mushrooms, onions, green pepper, provalone, on ciabata roll and deep fried onions with ranch dip.


----------



## Trish

I bought some fresh sardines and roasted them with courgette, cherry tomatoes, red onion and peppers.  It was very nice but, I had to chopped their little heads off


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had chicken and asparagus Pie ( pot pie)... in a creamy white wine sauce.. and some of the left over sprouts from last night


----------



## IFortuna

Recently concluded a 50+ day intermittent fast.  One meal a day and NO carbs.  Carbs cause inflammation and fatty liver.
I feel like a million bucks.  My thinking is clearer, no pain, and loads of energy.  Slowly adding back no more than 80 grams of carbs a day and sometimes none.
This way of eating is easier than you might think.  Of course, check with your medical professional first. No two people are alike.
I also involve myself with younger men and women (35 to 70) who share the same interests as I do.  
I take herbal tinctures for pain if necessary like California Poppy, Willow Bark, Valerian and Passionflower.  
I take lots of vitamins including Ionic Zinc and Ionic Magnesium.  Zinc helps the immune system and
Magnesium helps support over 400 bodily functions including mental wellness and good night's sleep.
Don't take my word for it. I take 22 different vitamins a day with a meal and 20 or so tinctures a day before bed.
Works for me.  I am happy and life to its fullest can be fun and free from mental and physical pain. There are other bonuses but you have to discover those for yourself.


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


>


Grrrreat but where's the cocktail sauce?


----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> Grrrreat but where's the cocktail sauce?


I'm sure you'll think up something!


----------



## Lee

I'll do some kebabs up for tonight, pork tenderloin, red papper, sweet onion, creminis and pineapple. For some reason I love skewering those tidbits, they look so pretty. And will roast sweet potatoes along with them.


----------



## Ruthanne

A salad of kale, tomatoes, celery, cauliflower and grated parmesan and balsamic vinegar and EVOO.  Then I made a nice meatloaf and had half a sandwich.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A Hofmann hotdog washed down with a glass of sugar-free chocolate almond milk.


----------



## Lee

maybe take some cabbage rolls out of the freezer, mashed potatoes, sour cream, and I still have a lot of my garden veggies in the freezer too.


----------



## Pappy

We went to Dennys for supper last night. I had one of my favorite hot skillets. Potatos, onions, green peppers, all topped of with two eggs over easy on top of the whole platter. Ketchup on the side and enjoy. So darn good.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Being lazy today and using  our homemade frozen mutton pies.  Still got loads of kale, kalettes, sprouts and leeks in the garden,  I think I'll have to harvest them and freeze them as we will soon need the ground for this year's crops.


----------



## Pappy

For supper last night we had homemade Cole slaw and spaghetti and meatballs. No dessert as we were both full.


----------



## Pinky

We're having Greek souvlaki for dinner tonight .. with rice, potatoes and salad on the side.


----------



## Pappy

Tonight, we’re having a Publix sub with all the fixings. Looking forward to it in about two hours. Chips and iced tea also.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had mine... Beans, sausages, mashed potato, and a couple of slices of Bavarian Baked ham


----------



## win231

I've honed my culinary skills to such a level of expertise, I had dinner ready in 5 minutes.
But I wish that can was easier to open; I'll have to contact Spam's manufacturer.


----------



## Ruthanne

Fettuccine Alfredo with Shrimp.  Side salad with grated cheese  on top. Roll.  Coconut raspberry cake  slice


----------



## Ruthanne

Greek salad.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Haddock, cabbage salad, and California blend vegetables.

I was pouting because these fillets were so small, but two of them are actually the portion size we are encouraged to eat these days.

A far cry from the Friday night fish platters, I remember.


----------



## Pappy

Tonight we had chicken breasts, mashed potatoes and warm apple pie with vanilla ice cream..So good..


----------



## hollydolly

I've got Prawns, scallops and spinach in a white wine and cream sauce baking in the oven now, for dinner..should be ready in about 15 minutes... gonna just have that with crusty bread..


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> Haddock, cabbage salad, and California blend vegetables.
> 
> I was pouting because these fillets were so small, but two of them are actually the portion size we are encouraged to eat these days.
> 
> A far cry from the Friday night fish platters, I remember.


you're probably getting British ( European ) portion sizes ...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tonight is a slice of pizza from the Wegman’s deli with a side of leftover California blend vegetables and an ice cold Diet Pepsi.


----------



## Ruthanne

Italian Penne Pasta salad and wow was it good.  Got it from the grocery store and would like to get it again.


----------



## Pinky

Had Japanese take-out today. Udon noodles with shrimp tempura. The broth was perfect .. garnished with shitake mushroom and kamaboko. Delicious!


----------



## hawkdon

I fixed a ham-bacon-cheese-egg sandwich....yummy....


----------



## Ruthanne

win231 said:


> I've honed my culinary skills to such a level of expertise, I had dinner ready in 5 minutes.
> But I wish that can was easier to open; I'll have to contact Spam's manufacturer.


I haven't had spam in a long time and I miss it, believe it or not!


----------



## RadishRose

Brunch egg salad sandwich, supper oatmeal


----------



## hollydolly

Wild Porcini Mushroom & truffle Ravioli  which I simmered in chicken noodle soup... for dinner tonight


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ruthanne said:


> I haven't had spam in a long time and I miss it, believe it or not!


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I might have Ostrich Steaks for dinner ... haven't quite made my mind up yet.....


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Tonight I might have Ostrich Steaks for dinner ... haven't quite made my mind up yet.....


What does ostrich meat taste like, Hols .. any comparison to other fowl?


----------



## Liberty

Tonight I'm making Red Sockeye teriyaki salmon, pasta salad and triple chocolate chip cookies (semi-sweet, milk chocolate and white chocolate) cookie for dessert.


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> What does ostrich meat taste like, Hols .. any comparison to other fowl?


No not really any similarity to domestic fowl,  more of a similar taste to Kangaroo if you've ever had that, almost no fat and quite Gamey...


----------



## Geezer Garage

Last night I had roast chicken, leg and thigh, and roasted baby golden potatoes with rosemary, oregano, and thyme, basted with butter, and salt and pepper. Was going to have a green veggie, but too lazy after a long work day. This morning will be some kind of egg dish. Maybe just fried egg, and sharp cheddar sammy. Li'l Bit will be having kibble with a raw egg, and what ever is left on my plate.


----------



## hollydolly

Scallops & Prawns in a Lobster sauce with parsley  , served with hot Greek flatbread, for dinner tonight...


----------



## MickaC

It happens everytime i come to this thread.......HUNGRY !!!!!!!


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> Scallops & Prawns in a Lobster sauce with parsley  , served with hot Greek flatbread, for dinner tonight...


These meals leave me drooling.


----------



## dobielvr

Today at one of our local grocery stores they were offering BBQ tri tip, ribs or chicken.  Sandwiches or plates w/2 sides.
They do this every once in a while.

So, not wanting to cook today...I went and got the tri tip plate.  I got the baked beans (something I never make or eat) and macaroni salad.  It was so good!  Lots of meat.

Anyway, I couldn't finish it all, so I'll be having left overs tmrw sometime.


----------



## Pappy

We got groceries yesterday, so picked up a Publix fried chicken. With it we had macaroni salad and applesauce. Dessert: Dutch apple pie and extra creamy vanilla ice cream. Oh so good.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had Tempura Battered Prawns with a side of sugar snap peas ... even tho' there was only a small plate I'm full to busting because stupidly half hour before my dinner I ate cake...


----------



## RadishRose

Last night I sauteed fresh haddock fillets and heated up a cup of lobster bisque made by the supermarket.

A raspberry turnover for dessert.


----------



## WheatenLover

Made meatloaf and hamburger corn pie (sort of like chili without beans, with cornbread and cheese on top). Both old Betty Crocker recipes.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I added these to Chicken noodle soup.....


----------



## Pappy

For dinner we had Shepards pie. I’ll admit that we didn’t make it, but for a frozen pie it was pretty good. Ice tea to drink and a dish of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Wontactmyage

I had keto chicken fritters.


----------



## PamfromTx

I chopped up part of a cooked roast beef and added beef broth and we ate it in Hawaiian hamburger buns (they are delish).   Great supper.


----------



## Jace

My daughter gave me a recipe for Smoky White Bean Shakshuka...delicious!


----------



## Alice November

Fresh baked salmon, oven roasted cabbage, rice.


----------



## MrPants

Chicken Wings on the BBQ


----------



## Pink Biz

_Green olive and sausage pizza _


----------



## Murrmurr

My sister came over Saturday with some garden produce, including this humongous turnip. I had no idea what we were gonna do with that thing.

Well, Michelle made Turnip Soup tonight. I've never had it before, and it was delicious! Very similar to potato soup but a bit sort of sweeter and also slightly tangy. In fact, she put potatoes in, too - like a potato-to-turnip ratio of about 1-to-2.

Man, it was good!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Last evening for dinner, I made 'Scotch eggs' with potato, lentil and cauliflower salads.  Today it's going to be pork ribs with coleslaw and baked potato.


----------



## Marie5656

*Had a pizza craving today, so ordered delivery from my favorite local place.  A medium pizza, and some deep fried pickles.  I can feel my arteries harden as I type this. I do not do it often, but do enjoy the indulgence.
As it is just me, I am usually good for just one or two slices. So, I will save out a slice to eat tomorrow for lunch, and the rest gets divided up and frozen.*


----------



## Pappy

Marie5656 said:


> *Had a pizza craving today, so ordered delivery from my favorite local place.  A medium pizza, and some deep fried pickles.  I can feel my arteries harden as I type this. I do not do it often, but do enjoy the indulgence.
> As it is just me, I am usually good for just one or two slices. So, I will save out a slice to eat tomorrow for lunch, and the rest gets divided up and frozen.*


Well Marie. You and I are on the same page today. Just thinking about putting my order in for pizza too. We get two meals out of a large pizza.


----------



## Marie5656

Pappy said:


> Well Marie. You and I are on the same page today. Just thinking about putting my order in for pizza too. We get two meals out of a large pizza.


Go for it, Pappy


----------



## hollydolly

I simply had some mashed potato with a little bit of blue cheese sliced up in it


----------



## Pinky

Yesterday, while we were out, we were talking about the diners that used to offer comfort food, such as Western Omelettes. I used to love toasted western sandwiches. Today, I was served a western omelette with toast. Fruit for dessert


----------



## Ruthanne

Beer battered cod, fries, cream of broccoli  soup.  My brother, his wife and I went out to lunch at a local restaurant.  It's their last day in town.  We had a nice time.  I enjoyed it!


----------



## Jace

Steamed vegetables ( broccoli  & califlower) topped
with melted mozzarella cheese. Yum!


----------



## Jace

hollydolly said:


> I simply had some mashed potato with a little bit of blue cheese sliced up in it


Never had that way...must try!


----------



## Knight

Today was almond crusted Mako shark fillets, white asparagus spears, & baked sweet potato fries.  Dessert was home made walnut, raisin chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Gemma

Chili and cornbread.  Apple pie a la mode for dessert.


----------



## Marie5656

*A slice of left over pizza. And some cottage cheese with crushed pineapple on top.  Weird? Yes.  Filling? Yes.  Good...of course!!!!*


----------



## PamfromTx

Baked chicken, mashed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Ruthanne

Salad, ravioli.


----------



## hollydolly

I've started my diet, I had a prawns and a banana for dinner...and I'll have  banana for brunch this morning


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> I've started my diet, I had a prawns and a banana for dinner...and I'll have  banana for brunch this morning


Hungry yet?


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Hungry yet?


No..not at all..


----------



## Capt Lightning

hollydolly said:


> I've started my diet, I had a prawns and a banana for dinner...and I'll have  banana for brunch this morning


Sounds a strange combination 

One of my favourite fish dishes for dinner this evening - fish (I'm using Megrim) stuffed with mushrooms and prawns and poached in white wine.
The cooking liquid is thickened with double cream and egg to make a sauce.  Not suitable for those on a diet!


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Sounds a strange combination
> 
> One of my favourite fish dishes for dinner this evening - fish (I'm using Megrim) stuffed with mushrooms and prawns and poached in white wine.
> The cooking liquid is thickened with double cream and egg to make a sauce.  Not suitable for those on a diet!


strange combination maybe,...but no fat...


----------



## hollydolly

I just had dinner... very low fat... a Kangaroo steak , broccoli, and Pilau Rice


----------



## Gemma

Chicken Paprikash and Spaetzles.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Tonight I'm cooking  Lamb chops with ratatouille and couscous.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Tonight I'm cooking  Lamb chops with ratatouille and couscous.


I hate ratatouille ..*ugh*  but if you want to plate up another serving of Lamb and couscous..I'll be around..


----------



## Ruthanne

Chicken pecan salad.


----------



## hollydolly

I had the second of 2 Kangaroo steaks... with mashed potato and broccoli


----------



## Capt Lightning

Liver casserole tonight.  I know it's an acquired taste, but we like it.  It's high in vitamins, nutrients and protein, but low in calories.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Almost a vegetarian meal this evening.  Leek pie (leeks, red pepper, mushrooms and cheese - seasoned with mustard and cooked in puff pastry).  The cheese and pastry aren't vegetarian - but neither are we.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Liver casserole tonight.  I know it's an acquired taste, but we like it.  It's high in vitamins, nutrients and protein, but low in calories.


I like Liver , but not in a casserole.. I only like to cook it for a couple of minutes, so  I often fry Lambs' or Ox liver.. and then chop it up in small pieces as I do with a couple of rashers of  bacon, &  add some kind of  green veg ,   then add it to cooked  Pasta.. mix in  a flavourful sauce of some type.. ( no cheese)... .. ( this is my diet version of Mac & cheese )


----------



## hollydolly

right now while I'm on here , I'm eating  a late lunch of Maple cured bacon and cheese,  quiche lorraine..


----------



## Capt Lightning

I love smoked bacon, though I don't care for Maple cured - much prefer Oak or Chestnut.  Tonight it was the good old British classic of fish (Haddock) & chips.  I make the batter with a dark ale (I prefer 'Hobgoblin')  and seasoned self-raising flour.

I love calf liver (and veal) but it's hard to find here.  I always look for it when I'm in Europe.


----------



## hollydolly

tonight ..I had crinkle cut oven chips and a slice of Spinach tortilla... I never eat oven chips... in fact I rarely even eat chips, when I do, I get them from the Chippy.. but it was so hot today, and  I didn't have the chill box with me at the supermarket and I'd bought some mussels and some rump steak , and some Scottish smoked trout....and I needed some way to keep them cold in the car, so I bought a cheap bag of frozen oven chips.

When I got home, it seemed a waste to throw them out... but there was no room in my freezer so I just cooked a tray full, and had them with my tortilla.. I have to say I'm pleased I chucked 'em, cuz I didn't like them at all


----------



## Pappy

Well, I’ve been smelling this stew all day. My resistance is slowly breaking down. Hopefully it won’t be much longer and I’ll put it where it belongs..


----------



## dobielvr

I'm treating myself today.
I went to the meat market and bought a bourbon and peppercorn marinated rib eye steak.

It's been awhile since I've had a steak, just haven't been in the mood.
I'll be making Idahoan instant red mashed potatoes and asparagus.

Then, I'm going to lay around so it deposits in all my curves...


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm having a late supper of spare ribs and beans and rice.  With barbq sauce too.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I have to agree that most oven chips (French fries) are pretty terrible.  However, Lidl and Aldi do sell quite an acceptable range of  chunky Maris Piper chips.  These are the only ones I will buy.

I'm cooking a slow roast half leg of lamb for dinner this evening.  It's hogget from our friends flock of 'Ryeland' sheep.  I must see if lambing has finished for this year.


----------



## Marie5656

*Not today, probably tomorrow. I have the stuff to make a beef stew in the crock pot.  Will split it up for the freezer.  I love home made meals from the freezer, but getting rather tired of always making chili and chicken soup.*


----------



## PamfromTx

dobielvr said:


> I'm treating myself today.
> I went to the meat market and bought a bourbon and peppercorn marinated rib eye steak.
> 
> It's been awhile since I've had a steak, just haven't been in the mood.
> I'll be making Idahoan instant red mashed potatoes and asparagus.
> 
> Then, I'm going to lay around so it deposits in all my curves...


You are so funny and cute!!!


----------



## Jace

Sunday nights have always been "light fare"..
(Our family growing up..like..soup& sandwich in winter...summer..salad)
And...so it goes.
Tonight...cucumber salad.....turkey/pork hot dog.


----------



## hawkdon

I just had a oatmeal/raisin cookie topped by a scoop or two of caramel/butter brickel ice cream !!!!!


----------



## GoneFishin

Roast beef
Mashed potatoes
Carrots


----------



## RadishRose

Gourmet Kentucky smoked ham slices on buttered bread sandwich.

Baby cucumber spears dressed with Chinese rice vinegar, dill weed and salt.

Vanilla ice cream cone.


----------



## Alligatorob

Redfish from my Louisiana fishing trip.  Just broiled, but it was good.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## GoneFishin

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 219489


Well thanks for the invite Marie, that spaghetti is lookin mighty good


----------



## dseag2

We have lunch out on Wednesdays and Sundays because my partner is off work.  We went to a restaurant called Cava, which is Mediterranean.  I had a Harissa Avocado Grain Bowl with chicken.  Nothing better!  I'm still eating it tonight!


----------



## Pappy

Last night, we had chicken pot pies, applesauce and cherry cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## GoneFishin

Pappy said:


> Last night, we had chicken pot pies, applesauce and cherry cheesecake for dessert.


Cherry cheesecake!  One of my favourites!


----------



## hollydolly

I had Chicken Curry with Wholemeal Chappatis.... and  Haagen-Dazs Belgian chocolate and strawberry Ice cream


----------



## GoneFishin

Spaghetti topped with cream of mushroom soup  
Caesar salad


----------



## Marie5656

*Had some sushi*


----------



## Lara

GoneFishin said:


> Spaghetti topped with cream of mushroom soup
> Caesar salad


You're quite the Creative Chef! Add some onions, garlic, mustard, Worcestershire sauce, pepper, throw in some hamburger, sprinkle chopped parsley on top, and you've got an easy exquisite "Beef" Stroganoff!


----------



## Lara

I shared some cheese crackers with Bella and Blu for dinner  
Then they got their regular dinner but I skipped it. 
When I woke up this morning I'd lost 2 lbs. 
Could this be the next diet fad? ha


----------



## hollydolly

Just had Scottish Smoked Trout on thick white toasted bread  for brunch ....deeelishus !!


----------



## GoneFishin

Dinner:
Hot chicken sandwich
airfried fries
carrots


----------



## PamfromTx

Grilled burger for hubby and chicken salad with grape tomatoes on the side for me.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had a medium rare steak with Mushrooms, and Sprouts....


----------



## RadishRose

Pan seared tuna, garlic mashed potatoes, Brussels sprouts.


----------



## WheatenLover

Lunch: A turkey, Swiss cheese, dill pickle, and honey mustard on white bread. We are out of lettuce and tomatoes, but it was still good.

Dinner: slept through it as part of my 5 hour nap. I haven't been getting enough sleep. I take my son to work at 8 a.m. (soon to be 4 a.m.) and I'm feeling the effects of being both a night owl and an early bird (I get up around 5 or 6, raring to go).


----------



## GoneFishin

Dinner: in about 1hr
Chicken thighs with BBQ sauce
Rice cooked in chicken broth
Broccoli


----------



## hollydolly

Wild Porcini Mushroom & Truffle Mezzelune Triangolis Pasta ,in a Chicken Noodle soup. 

I made some brussel sprouts then forgot all about them..


----------



## Pappy

We finished up our homemade soup tonight. Got 3 meals out of it and each time we had it, it tasted better. Next attempt will be ham and cabbage with lots of fresh veggies.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Rogan Josh tonight.  I've got some mutton marinating in a yogurt, garlic and lemon mix.  Going to serve it with rice, Tarka dahl and poppadoms.


----------



## RadishRose

Last night it was a plain burger and a side of steamed spinach.


----------



## hollydolly

I've just had cheese on toast for lunch... Mild cheddar on 3 cheese rustic bloomer...


----------



## Capt Lightning

Ah, Cheese on cheese.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had sausages, broccoli & brussel sprouts, cooked in a red wine  & onion gravy... and some individual Yorkshire puds


----------



## RadishRose

Baked salmon with lemon and dill, broccoli with oil and garlic.

Ice cream cone.


----------



## dobielvr

Mexican food I bought.
I had to go to the dentist today and half of my mouth is still kinda numb.

But, the food was soft to eat.


----------



## GoneFishin

Dinner:

Homemade chicken pot pie


----------



## hollydolly

Mushroom Pappardelle...courtesy of Marks & Spencer..


----------



## GoneFishin

Dessert:

Homemade cherry cheese cake


----------



## Geezer Garage

Just finished lunch. Sliced up an avocado, and a tomato, sprinkled with sea salt and lemon juice. Four cherry Twizzlers for desert, and back to work.


----------



## WheatenLover

Found some sweet peppers in the fridge; they were very long (9" or so) and kind of skinny (compared to a bell pepper). Cooked those with tomatoes and onions. Bought some Southwest spiced chicken at Aldi (it was delicious), cooked it, added it to veg, added a little bit of chili powderr and chipotle. Served with corn tortillas. It was good.

I left out the chicken for my vegan son; he ate it with kidney beans instead. Because he took beyond meat off my grocery order. He isn't fond of it, but I figured with all the spices and so forth, it would add protein to his diet and not add anything to the taste.

The bag of peppers had "try the world's peppers" written on it, but no mention of what they were. My daughter bought them.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Went to the fishmonger this morning for some haddock fillets for tomorrow's dinner (The classic British dish of Fish & Chips).  Price has gone up considerably to £15 kg. About $8.5 / lb.  Large Tuna steaks weren't much more.  Must get some next time.

Tonight, it's rolled breast of lamb with couscous and ratatouille.


----------



## Pappy

I was late getting out of my acupuncture treatment, so I stopped at Burger King and bought two Whoppers and fries to take home for supper. Almost passed out when the gal rang up the bill. Almost $17.00…


----------



## GoneFishin

Dinner later on:

Rotisseried cornish hen, rice, carrots


----------



## hollydolly

Pappy said:


> I was late getting out of my acupuncture treatment, so I stopped at Burger King and bought two Whoppers and fries to take home for supper. Almost passed out when the gal rang up the bill. Almost $17.00…


had the same experience the other week at the Chinese take out.. food that would have cost £12 to take out in January was now like yours...£17... won't be having those again


----------



## hollydolly

Just put 2 Battered fish fillets on to bake in the oven..I'll be having those with just baked beans ..and wholemeal malted bread..


----------



## PamfromTx

I've been prepping veggies for the Olive Garden Copycat Chicken Gnocchi Soup.  It's 93F and we're eating hot soup.  lol


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I made a turkey cheeseburger and had it on half a brioche bun (with ketchup of course).  I have no idea what to have for dinner which is increasingly becoming a problem.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Lamb turned out well this evening although I thought I might have overdone it.  After all these years, I still haven't got the knack of timing.


----------



## Sliverfox

Hubby said he would like porke pine balls  for  lunch & fresh asparagus.

For those  not familiar with  porke pine balls ,, round beef   mixed with minute rice.
Cooked in  tomato soup to which has been added some  chopped onion & chopped celery.


----------



## RadishRose

Sounds like Porcupine Balls.


----------



## PamfromTx

Sliverfox said:


> Hubby said he would like porke pine balls  for  lunch & fresh asparagus.
> 
> For those  not familiar with  porke pine balls ,, round beef   mixed with minute rice.
> Cooked in  tomato soup to which has been added some  chopped onion & chopped celery.


Awwwww, memories of when my favorite aunt would make this dish.   Love it.


----------



## Leann

Some delicious meals posted here. I'm coming to all of your houses for dinner


----------



## RadishRose

PamfromTx said:


> I've been prepping veggies for the Olive Garden Copycat Chicken Gnocchi Soup.  It's 93F and we're eating hot soup.  lol


That soup, plus their Rigatoni Alla Bolognese are the only things I like at OG. And it's been ages.


----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


> That soup, plus their Rigatoni Alla Bolognese are the only things I like at OG. And it's been ages.


We haven't been out to eat at a restaurant in 2 years.  We do pick up to go meals at Olive Garden and Texas Longhorn.


----------



## RadishRose

Last night it was my final salmon fillet... baked; Brussels sprouts and the last of my homemade potato salad.

I am sick of salmon and Brussels sprouts!

Tonight I may be heating up pulled pork from the freezer for a sandwich and roasting broccoli. Have grape tomatoes to slice and sprinkle with Chinese rice vinegar, salt and olive oil.


----------



## RadishRose

PamfromTx said:


> We haven't been out to eat at a restaurant in 2 years.


Oh my! I hope you enjoy yourselves!


----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


> Last night it was my final salmon fillet... baked; Brussels sprouts and the last of my homemade potato salad.
> 
> I am sick of salmon and Brussels sprouts!
> 
> Tonight I may be heating up pulled pork from the freezer for a sandwich and roasting broccoli. Have grape tomatoes to slice and sprinkle with Chinese rice vinegar, salt and olive oil.


Some of my favs ~ salmon, Brussels sprouts!


----------



## RadishRose

Capt Lightning said:


> Lamb turned out well this evening although I thought I might have overdone it.  After all these years, I still haven't got the knack of timing.


I love lamb, but not well done. It helps to push on the meat with your finger:

Very soft/mushy = Rare
Firmer, but soft = Medium rare
Firmer, but giving = Medium
Firm, no give        = Well done


----------



## Capt Lightning

RadishRose said:


> I love lamb, but not well done. It helps to push on the meat with your finger:
> 
> Very soft/mushy = Rare
> Firmer, but soft = Medium rare
> Firmer, but giving = Medium
> Firm, no give        = Well done


I find that works OK for steaks, but not so well for rolled joints.


----------



## Bella

Capt Lightning said:


> I find that *works OK for steaks*, but* not so well for rolled joints.*


Are we still talking about lamb?


----------



## Pappy

Today, we are making a crockpot meal. Baked beans, diced potatoes, celery, onion and diced ham. Hope it is as good as it looks.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night was a salad and toast.

Today will be a big salad, a _tiny_ Celeste Deluxe pizza, and an ice-cold diet Pepsi.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Fruit salad and yogurt for lunch.
Fish & chips for dinner.


----------



## RadishRose

Ended up with a grilled cheese, ham and egg sandwich. Sliced tomatoes on the side.


----------



## fatboy

ground beef and cheese on a low carb tortillia


----------



## OneEyedDiva

For lunch I ordered eggplant parmigiana from a local Italian restaurant and my son picked it up. It came with linguini, an Italian roll and salad. I shared some with my son (he didn't want much) and don't eat much myself at one sitting. There's enough left for at least two more meals, maybe three, so I may also have some for dinner. Or I may have an open faced tuna sandwich tonight since I had dinner for lunch.   In any event, I will freeze a portion of it.


----------



## GoneFishin

Lunch >

Potato salad, bbq steak, cucumber spears, tomato wedges,


----------



## Aunt Bea

Oven roasted vegetables with hot dog coins for lunch.

French toast with sugar free maple syrup and a tangerine for supper.


----------



## dobielvr

Chicken Marsala w/ mashed potatoes I got from TJs.

It's thawing now.  I have some left over fennel I'll saute  with it.


----------



## Bella

Tonight I had Braised Country Style Ribs, Baked Potato, and Waldorf Slaw.


----------



## GoneFishin

Hot chicken sandwich
Garden salad


----------



## Aunt Bea

Last night was tuna macaroni salad.

Tonight will be angel hair pasta with tomato sauce and green lentils.

I cooked some extra lentils to add to the soup bucket in the freezer.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Jacket potato with prawns and mayo for lunch.
Lasagne (beef) and a green salad  for dinner.


----------



## RadishRose

2-egg French toast with grated Parmesan cheese and sliced tomatoes for brunch.

Handful of blueberries shared with Doggie for snack.

Not sure about dinner yet.


----------



## Aunt Bea

RadishRose said:


> 2-egg French toast with grated Parmesan cheese and sliced tomatoes for brunch.
> 
> Handful of blueberries shared with Doggie for snack.
> 
> Not sure about dinner yet.


Thanks for shaking things up!

I need to try a version of savory French toast!!!


----------



## GoneFishin

Lunch >

Caesar salad
Watermelon


----------



## RadishRose

Last night chicken salad, a baked potato and some carrots.

Tonight, planning pizza delivery.


----------



## hollydolly

Just about to take 3 Chicken thighs out of the oven, and I'm going to have it with Bubble & Squeak...


----------



## GoneFishin

Dinner tonight >

Ham, scalloped potatoes, yellow beans


----------



## Aunt Bea

A tin of tomato soup and a Fuji apple for lunch.

I snagged a pound of marked-down ground beef at the local Tops Friendly Market today.

Dinner will be a cheeseburger on toast with a side salad. 

I'll form and freeze the rest of the meat into burgers and pop them in the freezer.


----------



## hollydolly

GoneFishin said:


> Dinner tonight >
> 
> Ham, scalloped potatoes, yellow beans


Pray tell, what are yellow beans ?


----------



## GoneFishin

hollydolly said:


> Pray tell, what are yellow beans ?



Yellow wax beans


----------



## hollydolly

GoneFishin said:


> View attachment 221658


I've never seen those before...


----------



## GoneFishin

hollydolly said:


> I've never seen those before...


? Maybe only in North America?


----------



## Bella

GoneFishin said:


> View attachment 221658
> Yellow wax beans


I love them and grow them in my garden!


----------



## GoneFishin

Homemade chicken noodle soup


----------



## Geezer Garage

Well last night I had three rum cocktails, half a joint, followed by five peanut butter cookies, and two fudge brownies, with dark cherry frozen yogurt. Moving a little slow today, and probably won't be doing that again for awhile.


----------



## Leann

I made some Chinese food last night....cashew chicken with broccoli served over udon noodles. Yum!


----------



## hollydolly

Just had, roast potatoes ( despite it being hot today).. beef gravy, sliced ham,  plum tomatoes and buttered sprouts


----------



## dobielvr

I had 4 pieces of little lahvosh, wet and softened, w/deli turkey rolled in it.
And 3 strawberries.


----------



## Marie5656

*Just came home from the store. Am now in the I am too tired to cook phase. WIll probably cook one of my frozen pizzas later*


----------



## hollydolly

Marie5656 said:


> *Just came home from the store. Am now in the I am too tired to cook phase. WIll probably cook one of my frozen pizzas later*


Less than a week until your OP...


----------



## Aunt Bea

I went to the farmers market and picked up some locally grown asparagus.  

I think a  dish of asparagus with a slice of hot buttered toast will be dinner.


----------



## Blessed

Baked pork chop and asparagus


----------



## Pappy

Yesterday, when I got back from the VA, we stopped at IHops and I had a stack of blueberry pancakes and my wife had some type of rye sandwich with fries. Been years since we ate at IHops. It was very good too.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Thai green chicken curry  with rice for dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

I just had  Chinese steamed Bao Buns with Hoisin duck filling....


----------



## GoneFishin

Lunch >

Steak, fiddleheads, potato salad


----------



## dobielvr

Left over Kung Pao chicken and iced tea.


----------



## Llynn

Lunch today was cold pizza left over from last night. I like it.


----------



## PamfromTx

Crushed ice ~ it's sizzling hot.


----------



## Pappy

Tonight, a tossed salad, garlic toast and spaghetti.


----------



## Aunt Bea

German bologna and American cheese on whole wheat with spicy brown mustard.

Several glasses of unsweetened iced tea.

A scoop of vanilla ice cream with a drizzle of sugar-free maple syrup.


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> A scoop of vanilla ice cream with a drizzle of sugar-free maple syrup.


I bought Hood vanilla ice cream yesterday. I have a bottle of hazelnut syrup meant to flavor coffee but.. hmmmmm?


----------



## Pinky

GoneFishin said:


> Lunch >
> 
> Steak, fiddleheads, potato salad


@GoneFishin .. I love fiddlehead salad with sesame dressing. Do you pick your own?


----------



## RadishRose

Brunch was a tomato and mayo sandwich.

Instead of cooking, tonight I'll have another sandwich of deli sliced roast beef with horseradish sauce and maybe a few oven fries done in the toaster oven. More tomato for sure.


----------



## Pappy

Went to Outback Steak House had:
ALICE SPRINGS CHICKEN®   
Grilled chicken breast topped with sautéed 
mushrooms, crisp bacon, melted Monterey Jack
and Cheddar and honey mustard sauce.
(770 Calories) Served with choice of two
freshly made sides.
Absolutely fantastic chicken meal. 
Took my wife and visiting daughter for a great meal.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Today’s dinner will be frozen manicotti and the last of the asparagus.

Lunch will be a tomato and mayo sandwich inspired by @RadishRose .


----------



## GoneFishin

Pinky said:


> @GoneFishin .. I love fiddlehead salad with sesame dressing.* Do you pick your own?*


No


----------



## hollydolly

Just had Chicken , Ham and asparagus pie in a white wine and cream sauce.. for lunch!!


----------



## RadishRose

I made pasta alla Alfredo with spinach. Delicious.

Will share some watermelon with doggie later.


----------



## hollydolly

Salt & Pepper spicy breaded Prawns for dinner..


----------



## Pappy

Finished up the spaghetti we had the other night. Added a little more sauce to moisten it up and it was delicious. Vanilla ice cream with maple syrup for a topping. Yummy.


----------



## Blessed

Tonight will be soft tacos with coconut cake for dessert.  (then maybe a couple of rolaids)


----------



## hollydolly

Just had German Baked Ham, with mashed spuds, and beans... then Eton Mess.. ( meringue, whipped cream and strawberries )


----------



## Gary O'

What's for dinner ( or lunch )​
We do a late lunch
no dinner

Gonna be tacos
Some sorta ground nonmeat (I don't ask)
Sriracha covers a lot of sins


----------



## Aunt Bea

Leftover green bean casserole and an apple.

Vanilla ice cream later, but not too much later.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight it was kinda last minute deal because I'd forgotten to get something out of the freezer yesterday for tonight, so I made some Mushroom carbonara sauce, and poured it over some spaghetti with the chopped up remains of one chicken thigh from last night, and  the rest of the Mange Tout.. .. verryy filling.


----------



## fatboy

shrimp sauteed with broccoli in coconut oil


----------



## hollydolly

fatboy said:


> shrimp sauteed with broccoli in coconut oil


lovely...  I love shrimp.. but if that was all I had I'd be starving an hour later, and filling my face with cake...


----------



## fatboy

i am on a keto diet,cant have many carbs.and i LOVE cake!!


----------



## Blessed

Dinner shall be shrimp cocktail, homemade sauce, baked potato and salad, dessert, coconut cake. Going to make the sauce now.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Oven-roasted chicken drumsticks, barbeque flavored riced cauliflower, and cucumber onion salad.

Maybe, a small scoop of vanilla ice cream with a couple of pecan shortbread cookies.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight, second night of pasta.. I go months sometimes without even looking at Pasta , and now 2 nights in a row I've had it..

Mushroom/truffle Ravioli parcels, and  I cooked a pot of chicken noodle soup, and dropped in the remains of last nights  spaghetti Carbonara


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Tonight it's going to be two cheese blintzes with agave and some green tea. I usually have one for breakfast, sometimes with an egg but I just don't know what else I feel like having tonight.


----------



## dobielvr

Left over bourbon and peppercorn marinated rib eye and Idahoan instant mashed potatoes.
And, a couple of slices of raw red bell pepper.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Ham, mushroom, and onion scrambled eggs with sharp cheddar cheese, and sliced Serrano peppers for breakfast. Had left over pizza for lunch. Dinner is roasted chicken thighs, with fresh broccoli, and roasted potatoes, and made a fresh batch of brownies with chocolate frozen yogurt for desert.


----------



## Buckeye

Dinner was chicken breast off the grill (Hey, it's a holiday) with broccoli/carrot blend and mashed potatoes.


----------



## GoneFishin

Lunch >

Cucumber sandwiches, salt and pepper to taste


----------



## PamfromTx

A pot roast with potatoes, carrots, etc.

Hope the imaginary chef gets here soon!


----------



## hollydolly

Just  put Haddock Rissoles  with a Cheese & leek sauce in the oven to bake for dinner ...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Leftover chicken drumsticks, riced cauliflower, and cucumber onion salad.

New food tomorrow!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

OneEyedDiva said:


> Tonight it's going to be two cheese blintzes with agave and some green tea. I usually have one for breakfast, sometimes with an egg but I just don't know what else I feel like having tonight.
> View attachment 223018


You know I lived in the Northeast for several years and never tried blintzes.  No I’m in GA and I don’t think southerners even have ‘blintzes’ in their vocabulary lol


----------



## Blessed

Same thing as yesterday, providing I get it made today. LOL


----------



## OneEyedDiva

CinnamonSugar said:


> You know I lived in the Northeast for several years and never tried blintzes.  No I’m in GA and I don’t think southerners even have ‘blintzes’ in their vocabulary lol


I started eating them decades ago then got away from them. I used to have a little jelly on top but since I'm diabetic now and a jar of jelly almost goes to waste, I've learned to love them with agave. Have you ever had crepes? They are really crepes wrapped around a mixture of cottage and ricotta cheese. It's the only way I'll touch cottage cheese. I wonder if they carry them in stores where you are (?). With the recent supply shortages, they are not always in stock here.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

OneEyedDiva said:


> I started eating them decades ago then got away from them. I used to have a little jelly on top but since I'm diabetic now and a jar of jelly almost goes to waste, I've learned to love them with agave. Have you ever had crepes? They are really crepes wrapped around a mixture of cottage and ricotta cheese. It's the only way I'll touch cottage cheese. I wonder if they carry them in stores where you are (?). With the recent supply shortages, they are not always in stock here.


I might find them in Savannah or Atlanta, @OneEyedDiva


----------



## RadishRose

Leftover Korean chicken tenders with rice and bok choy.


----------



## GoneFishin

Lunch >

Leftover chinese food


----------



## hollydolly

I've just put Lamb chops in the oven to bake, in an onion and mushroom & red wine beef gravy ..I'll have that with greens and mash


----------



## fatboy

chicken,cheese and yogurt


----------



## Geezer Garage

Had wholewheat pancakes with fresh blue berries cooked in, an chicken apple sausage for breakfast, and probably left over chicken and a salad for lunch.


----------



## GoneFishin

Lunch >

steak, potato salad, red/orange/yellow mini peppers.


----------



## Blessed

The other half of the italian sub I bought yesterday.  
So good, a real treat!


----------



## hollydolly

Just had Chicken Tenders, with a side of Mashed potato, Cabbage, and Mushroom Tapenade ...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lunch was German bologna with American cheese on Italian bread with a squirt of spicy brown mustard and a dish of strawberries with a splash of heavy cream. 

A bowl of chili and a dish of strawberries for supper.


----------



## Pink Biz

Lunch was hot dogs and potato chips.

Dinner will be chicken breast, wild rice mixture and broccoli.


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> I've just put Lamb chops in the oven to bake, in an onion and mushroom & red wine beef gravy ..I'll have that with greens and mash


Can I come for dinner


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> Can I come for dinnerView attachment 223982


too late, but you can come next time...


----------



## PamfromTx

Leftovers of chicken mole, pinto beans and Spanish rice.  For dessert...one grape.


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> too late, but you can come next time...


 I can't remember when I last ate a lamb chop...now I want one so badly...don't make it too long...............


----------



## Geezer Garage

Just came up to the house now, and haven't decided yet. Stay tuned.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Decided on 2 slices of bakery multi grain bread, with natural chunky peanut butter, blueberry jam, and sliced organic banana. Quick and easy.


----------



## Ruthanne

I can't decide yet.  I bought a ton of food yesterday and today. Last night I had a pasta shell with parmesan salad and a bowl  of store made tomato soup.  It had chunks of tomato  in it and was very good.


----------



## Geezer Garage

It looked so good I took a pic.



http://imgur.com/GRvitiX


----------



## GoneFishin

Dinner >

Homemade chicken pot pie


----------



## hollydolly

Ham & Cheese Toastie


----------



## RadishRose

Smoked lox on a toasted bagel with cream cheese, thin onion and a few capers.

Small romaine and tomato salad with Roquefort and a few garlic croutons.

A glass of cold Pinot Grigio. 

I am happy.


----------



## GoneFishin

Lunch >

Cabbage rolls, garden salad


----------



## fatboy

big hunk of hamburger with melted cheese and olive oil mayo


----------



## RadishRose

Planning a small piece of swordfish, baked with butter and lemon, fresh asparagus, also baked. Either Idahoan mashed or a nuked potato.

Romaine, onion and tomato salad with lemon vinaigrette.


----------



## hollydolly

I just had  a little  chicken/cheese & pesto on flabread... too humid to eat tbh


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> I just had  a little  chicken/cheese & pesto on flabread... too humid to eat tbh


I love basil pesto!


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I love basil pesto!


yeah me too... I love the aroma  of Basil as well


----------



## Aunt Bea

I cooked a pint of dry rigatoni and combined it with a pint of tomato sauce with lentils, a 12oz bag of California blend vegetables, and a blizzard of grated parmesan cheese.

I portioned it into three large, tasty, inexpensive, sort of healthy servings.


----------



## RadishRose

My swordfish is in the oven, to be followed asparagus. 
Decided against the potato, maybe not the salad either.

My breakfast of leftover lox and cream cheese on a half-bagel filled me up.

Who can tell I finally went grocery shopping after 2 weeks!


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> I cooked a pint of dry rigatoni and combined it with a pint of tomato sauce with lentils, a 12oz bag of California blend vegetables, and a blizzard of grated parmesan cheese.
> 
> I portioned it into three large, tasty, inexpensive, sort of healthy servings.


That's a good idea adding the veg, especially with the Parmesan cheese.


----------



## Blessed

Cooked a big pan of American Style Goulash. Easy, filling and tasty.  Most of it will go in the freezer in individual servings.


----------



## C50

Last night my dinner was a can of sardines, and I ate them right out of the can.  Honest to God I thought to myself I have lived alone for way too long and I've deteriorated into an old recluse.  I guess the next step is canned cat food.lol


----------



## Trila

Fresh strawberries and bananas, with non dairy whipped topping!


----------



## Em in Ohio

Quick Quiche - Leftover mix of shredded cheese, whole milk, daughter-raised chicken eggs, frozen broccoli, dehydrated green pepper (I dried for dog treats), and pre-cooked bacon thrown in the microwave and surprisingly good!


----------



## Em in Ohio

Blessed said:


> Cooked a big pan of American Style Goulash. Easy, filling and tasty.  Most of it will go in the freezer in individual servings.


Hi Blessed!  I admit, I had to Google "American Style Goulash."  I'm Hungarian, haha.  I didn't know there was any kind of goulash _except_ "Hungarian Goulash!"


----------



## RadishRose

C50 said:


> Last night my dinner was a can of sardines, and I ate them right out of the can.  Honest to God I thought to myself I have lived alone for way too long and I've deteriorated into an old recluse.  I guess the next step is canned cat food.lol


Try this, one of my mother's favorite lunches:

Place sardines on a plate, sprinkle lightly with vinegar and top with some very thinly sliced onions. Eat with Saltines (soda crackers)


----------



## RadishRose

Blessed said:


> Cooked a big pan of American Style Goulash. Easy, filling and tasty.  Most of it will go in the freezer in individual servings.


My mother used to make that, but we called it "American Chop Suey".  What a stupid name that is!


----------



## RadishRose

I made tonight's supper yesterday when I was in the zone, and put it in the fridge.

It's a boneless chicken breast recipe that's been popular for awhile on YouTube and is pretty good. They call it "French Onion Chicken".

Caramelized onions, olive oil, butter, S&P, flour-dredged chicken, brown in pan, add a little white wine, chicken broth and simmer till thickened and cooked through. Melt Swiss cheese on top like French onion soup gratinee.

This time I changed it.
I added a little chopped fresh garlic to the onions,
I did not add salt, but sprinkled about half an envelope of Lipton Instant Onion Soup mix over the chicken, added no-salt chicken bone broth and because I really love rosemary, I sprinkled some over it all. Smells so nice! No cheese on this.

The dry soup mix has all the salt needed.


----------



## Em in Ohio

RadishRose said:


> I made tonight's supper yesterday when I was in the zone, and put it in the fridge.
> 
> It's a boneless chicken breast recipe that's been popular for awhile on YouTube and is pretty good. They call it "French Onion Chicken".
> 
> Caramelized onions, olive oil, butter, S&P, flour-dredged chicken, brown in pan, add a little white wine, chicken broth and simmer till thickened and cooked through. Melt Swiss cheese on top like French onion soup gratinee.
> 
> This time I changed it.
> I added a little chopped fresh garlic to the onions,
> I did not add salt, but sprinkled about half an envelope of Lipton Instant Onion Soup mix over the chicken, added no-salt chicken bone broth and because I really love rosemary, I sprinkled some over it all. Smells so nice! No cheese on this.
> 
> The dry soup mix has all the salt needed.


If you substitute chicken legs for the naked chicken breasts, this sounds amazing!  (I'm a bone-in, dark meat kind of lady!)


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> yeah me too... I love the aroma  of Basil as well


HD, if you love the basil scent, you might like these products. I have used the Basil and the Lavendar, but pricey for me. They sell in supermarkets too, maybe you have them?
https://www.mrsmeyers.com/scent/basil/


----------



## RadishRose

Em in Ohio said:


> If you substitute chicken legs for the naked chicken breasts, this sounds amazing!  (I'm a bone-in, dark meat kind of lady!)


Sure, but the chicken needs the flour dredge to thicken the gravy. I'd use thighs, thinking they may hold more flour. I dunno.


----------



## hollydolly

I had Mac & Cheese with chopped fried bacon... and also using Blue cheese with Red  Leicester cheese


----------



## Em in Ohio

RadishRose said:


> Sure, but the chicken needs the flour dredge to thicken the gravy. I'd use thighs, thinking they may hold more flour. I dunno.


hmmm... I'm thinking that I could skip a step by just adding the flour thickener to the liquid instead of dredging.  Is there any flour left on the chicken when the liquids have thickened and it's ready to serve?  Admittedly, I'm a pretty lazy cook.


----------



## RadishRose

Em in Ohio said:


> hmmm... I'm thinking that I could skip a step by just adding the flour thickener to the liquid instead of dredging.  Is there any flour left on the chicken when the liquids have thickened and it's ready to serve?  Admittedly, I'm a pretty lazy cook.


Is there any flour left on the chicken when the liquids have thickened and it's ready to serve?

A little. When browning , that adds some flavor. But why not add flour later?


----------



## JaniceM

Had yogurt for lunch.

Planned to have chicken and biscuits for dinner, but am too tired to make biscuits so I think I'll just have the chicken.


----------



## GoneFishin

I'm way too lazy to make anything so I called my favourite pizzeria and ordered lasagne and a caesar salad for delivery. Should be here  shortly.


----------



## Pink Biz

Leftover pork roast and potato salad for lunch.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Lunch was an egg white omelette with onions and peppers (well it was supposed to be, wound up being scrambled) and diced, flavored potatoes.  Dinner will be chicken Caesar salad from Costco. I will not be able to finish the whole thing, so it will be lunch or dinner again tomorrow.  They are being sold from the deli section instead of food court and seem to be larger (I could eat off the other ones twice). I hope it will be as good as the ones I used to get from the food court. That salad was *so good,* best tomatoes I've ever had.


----------



## Blessed

Dentist today at 6pm, probably going to need a crown started.  Not fun to eat when your numbed up and worried about popping off a temporary crown. Looks like it is soup of some kind.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Dentist today at 6pm, probably going to need a crown started.  Not fun to eat when your numbed up and worried about popping off a temporary crown. Looks like it is soup of some kind.


Don't worry, you'll be ok... it's already 9.30pm  here so I can see back to the future...


----------



## hawkdon

Well supper will be another of my experiments....2 strip steaks
in a small pan with added brown mush soup, and added diced
potatoes...cooked at 350 for 90 mins...will let u know what it is like......


----------



## Pappy

Finishing our pot roast we had the other day. Bread and butter and lemon cake for dessert.


----------



## PamfromTx

@Pappy   Send me some of that lemon cake.   Yummy!


----------



## PamfromTx

First of all, my hubby knows very little about cooking.  He can make some out of this world, scrambled eggs though.   And a chocolate sheet cake (his grandmother's recipe).  He says today that he wants to make shrimp tostadas; I think I'll eat a leftover chicken pattie from yesterday.


----------



## Blessed

Pam, would like a piece of cake or better still the recipe!! I love tostadas and shrimp but I can't in my mind imagine them together.  What else does he put on the tostado?  I am thinking pico/salsa, lettuce/cabbage.  Anything else, I think I would like to try this.


----------



## Bella

I don't feel like eating anything hot tonight. So I'm having tuna salad on whole grain bread with lettuce and tomato, with potato chips and dill pickles on the side.


----------



## PamfromTx

Blessed said:


> Pam, would like a piece of cake or better still the recipe!! I love tostadas and shrimp but I can't in my mind imagine them together.  What else does he put on the tostado?  I am thinking pico/salsa, lettuce/cabbage.  Anything else, I think I would like to try this.


I have no idea.  I have never liked tostadas. He made a nice topping of tomato, onion and other stuff.


----------



## hawkdon

Well those steaks were "tri-tips" and they came out good
by golly, got one for tomorrow now, just put it oven and
warm up....


----------



## RadishRose

hawkdon said:


> just put it oven and
> warm up....


What to you mean "warm up"? Did you buy them already cooked?


----------



## Geezer Garage

Had banana, blue berry's, and yogurt for breakfast. Southwest soup for lunch, and a cheeseburger, and salad for dinner.



http://imgur.com/37s57LS


----------



## hawkdon

RadishRose said:


> What to you mean "warm up"? Did you buy them already cooked?


No they were not pre-cooked...so just left the 2nd one in the pan and put in fridge, will stick in oven on low tomoorow..


----------



## Em in Ohio

RadishRose said:


> Is there any flour left on the chicken when the liquids have thickened and it's ready to serve?
> 
> A little. When browning , that adds some flavor. But why not add flour later?


After I order more groceries, I think I'll try playing with your second version using chicken thighs  (-:
I'm just glad that I didn't lose my sense of taste and smell from the covid!


----------



## Shalimar

*Grilled wild salmon, dill sauce, asparagus, baby carrots. Lemon bars for dessert. *


----------



## fatboy

liver and green veggies


----------



## CinnamonSugar

My Prince Among Men came for a visit today and given that the last time we were in a sub shop, we ordered a meatball sub and he reported he'd never had one before ... today I suggested the local Greek eatery for a Gyro, some taboulie, and baklava for dessert. Also a first for him but he liked it all. Lord help, where has this man been hiding all his life??


----------



## Liberty

Its hot here... we're going out with our neighbor to:

https://www.pecosgrillingco.com/


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> My Prince Among Men came for a visit today and given that the last time we were in a sub shop, we ordered a meatball sub and he reported he'd never had one before ... today I suggested the local Greek eatery for a Gyro, some taboulie, and baklava for dessert. Also a first for him but he liked it all. Lord help, where has this man been hiding all his life??


I love Gyros... posssibly my most favourite foreign snack  out of every country I've ever visited


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> Its hot here... we're going out with our neighbor to:
> 
> https://www.pecosgrillingco.com/


 Looks glorious... I want to be there... can you order me a  Steak medium rare with Shrimp, I'll get there as fast as I can ..we call it Surf & Turf here..


----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> Its hot here... we're going out with our neighbor to:
> 
> https://www.pecosgrillingco.com/


Let's see...

I'll have the 14oz Prime Rib medium rare
which comes with a side (Asparagus) and Caesar Salad.


----------



## hollydolly

for dinner tonight I had Shrimp wonton soup....


----------



## Bella

hollydolly said:


> Looks glorious... I want to be there... can you order me a  Steak medium rare with Shrimp, I'll get there as fast as I can ..we call it Surf & Turf here..





RadishRose said:


> Let's see...
> 
> I'll have the 14oz Prime Rib medium rare
> which comes with a side (Asparagus) and Caesar Salad.


Can you pick me up on the way? I'll have what RadishRose is having!


----------



## hollydolly

Bella said:


> Can you pick me up on the way? I'll have what RadishRose is having!


shoor...be right along....


----------



## RadishRose

I'm looking at a romaine, onion and tomato salad with a grilled ham and cheese sandwich for supper.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I'm looking at a romaine, onion and tomato salad with a grilled ham and cheese sandwich for supper.


red onions in that salad   for me with that salad...hold the cheese and ham  ... the Texas Steak and Shrimp is gonna be HUGE


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> red onions in that salad   for me with that salad...hold the cheese and ham  ... the Texas Steak and Shrimp is gonna be HUGE


You'll be up to your hips in chips!


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> red onions in that salad   for me with that salad...hold the cheese and ham  ... the Texas Steak and Shrimp is gonna be HUGE


Oh, I forgot we are going out to eat.


----------



## Bella

hollydolly said:


> red onions in that salad   for me with that salad...hold the cheese and ham  ... the Texas Steak and Shrimp is gonna be HUGE


Hurry up! 



RadishRose said:


> I'm looking at a romaine, onion and tomato salad with a grilled ham and cheese sandwich for supper.


Stop looking at that and get in the car!


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> You'll be up to your hips in chips!


my hips are _made _of chips...


----------



## hollydolly

Bella said:


> Hurry up!
> 
> 
> Stop looking at that and get in the car!


I might drive right past you if you keep that attitude up young lady....


----------



## Bella

hollydolly said:


> I might drive right past you if you keep that attitude up young lady....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> Looks glorious... I want to be there... can you order me a  Steak medium rare with Shrimp, I'll get there as fast as I can ..we call it Surf & Turf here..


Absolutely, ordered it from our favorite waitress...what would you care to drink, wine, cocktail, or something exotic, my dear?  By the way, I should introduce you to our neighbor Allison...she is a "dualie"...two citizenship holder, UK and USA.  So you two
have something in common indeed!


----------



## Liberty

RadishRose said:


> Let's see...
> 
> I'll have the 14oz Prime Rib medium rare
> which comes with a side (Asparagus) and Caesar Salad.


Interesting, the "veggie of the day" was bacon wrapped asparagus!!! And what will you be indulging in, my dear - a bubbly perhaps?!


----------



## mike4lorie

homemade pizza on cauliflower base as crust


----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> Interesting, the "veggie of the day" was bacon wrapped asparagus!!! And what will you be indulging in, my dear - a bubbly perhaps?!


Bubbly is always appreciated!


----------



## Pappy

Glad you asked. Went out for supper and enjoyed one of my favorite meals.


----------



## Shalimar

*Middle of the night here, and now I am hungry. Looks yummy, Pappy! *


----------



## Blessed

Pappy said:


> Glad you asked. Went out for supper and enjoyed one of my favorite meals.
> 
> View attachment 224618


That looks very tasty but I must say if that is steak, I would want a small thicker cut a nice medium rare.  My husband taught me a really good steak is medium rare.  I would cook mine so long they would be dry and tough.  No more, I can cook a good steak thanks to him.


----------



## Blessed

I am thinking, kind of a fajita type meal.  Chicken breast, green bell peppers, onions on a bed of refried beans and covered in sharp cheddar.  Got to go and prep, at least get the chicken thawing!!


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> That looks very tasty but I must say if that is steak, I would want a small thicker cut a nice medium rare.  My husband taught me a really good steak is medium rare.  I would cook mine so long they would be dry and tough.  No more, I can cook a good steak thanks to him.


steak should always be served Medium rare IMO..  and no-one better cut the fat off before cooking.. Our supermarkets have got into the habit of Trimming all the fat off Rump steaks before they're sold.. Rump steaks NEED the fat... it makes me wild to see that...


----------



## Bella

For dinner, Fettuccine Alfredo and salad. I'm heading into the kitchen right now to make a small flourless chocolate cake, so I'll have some dessert for later tonight.


----------



## Llynn

Spicy Polish dog on a crusty french roll.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A grilled cheese sandwich and a freckled banana. 

A small scoop of vanilla ice cream and a few animal crackers later.


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> A small scoop of vanilla ice cream and a few animal crackers later.


What a coincidence. I had vanilla ice cream with chocolate Animal Crackers 2 nights in a row!


----------



## RadishRose

Tuna and mac salad w/ thawed peas, onion, celery and Hellman's.


----------



## hollydolly

I had tinned spaghetti hoops on toast with grated cheese on top.... but I'm hungry now.. and I actually rarely eat chips..I mean, like once maybe twice a year.. but even tho' it's 10.30pm I've got a craving for a chip butty .. so I've got chips roasting in the oven now


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> a craving for a chip butty


How did you folks come to call a sandwich a "Butty"?


----------



## hollydolly

NO idea..I think it was originally a Northern English thing..I'll go look it up


----------



## hollydolly

ah got it.. I was right, it was originally a Northern English thing  ..Liverpool, where they baby talked sandwiches ( bread and butter).. hence Butty


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> ah got it.. I was right, it was originally a Northern English thing  ..Liverpool, where they baby talked sandwiches ( bread and butter).. hence Butty


Thanks, Holly. I did look, but saw nothing about baby-talked, just saw a reference to Northern England. It's cute.


----------



## hollydolly

In Scotland,... we call a sandwich a 'Piece'' so.. it would be a piece and chips, or a piece and bacon.. or a piece and jam


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Lee

What I call Pizza Chicken....chicken breasts pounded thin, breaded in parmesan and italian breadcrumbs, fried in EVOO. simmered in tomato sauce then topped with mozza and mushrooms. Side of mashed potato and green beans.


----------



## Pappy

Last night we had fried chicken, deli baked beans and potato salad. Iced tea to drink and a couple of Chips Ahoy cookies.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

It's 8 a.m. and right now I have no idea.


----------



## RadishRose

Last night it was a quesadilla and salsa.


----------



## Shalimar

*Tonight will be grilled steak with mushrooms, onions, sweet red peppers, my spicy rub. Served with  homemade poutine, and steamed asparagus. Dessert, lemon bars. Anyone care to join me? *


----------



## Liberty

Having lasagna for dinner...to us its the perfect casserole.  Every time I make it, use the leftover veggies and cottage cheese along with say a can of chicken or turkey, chopped up leftover whatever cheeses are in the fridge deli drawer,  fresh herbs and some hot sauce besides Ragu ( hub adores it) and it comes out wonderful.


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> I had tinned spaghetti hoops on toast with grated cheese on top.... but I'm hungry now.. and I actually rarely eat chips..I mean, like once maybe twice a year.. but even tho' it's 10.30pm I've got a craving for a chip butty .. so I've got chips roasting in the oven now


The Americans and the English have everything in common except "the language"...lol.


----------



## Bella

Shalimar said:


> *Tonight will be grilled steak with mushrooms, onions, sweet red peppers, my spicy rub. Served with  homemade poutine, and steamed asparagus. Dessert, lemon bars. Anyone care to join me? *


Yes, please!


----------



## Shalimar

Bella said:


> Yes, please!


Come on over! I love company. Shall we have wine?


----------



## Bella

Shalimar said:


> Come on over! I love company. Shall we have wine?


Absolutely, I'll bring it. Would you prefer red or white?


----------



## Shalimar

Bella said:


> Absolutely, I'll bring it. Would you prefer red or white?


Red please.


----------



## Shalimar

*Weed is legal here in Canuckistan, should you wish to indulge. *


----------



## Shalimar

*We are a hedonistic bunch up here.*


----------



## Bella

Shalimar said:


> *Weed is legal here in Canuckistan, should you wish to indulge. *


Who me? 


Shalimar said:


> *We are a hedonistic bunch up here.*


----------



## Shalimar

Bella said:


> Who me?


----------



## Shalimar

*Now all we need are The Chippendales..*


----------



## Bella

Shalimar said:


> *Now all we need are The Chippendales..*


----------



## Lee

Pork Sirloin Chops, simmered in apple cider with brown rice, tidbits of pineapple, sweet pepper and vidalia onion tossed in with the rice.


----------



## Pink Biz

Hot dogs and potato salad for lunch.


----------



## hollydolly

I just had a small Pizza..  it was just tomato and Mozzarella , nothing else added...


----------



## Pappy

Tonight it was ham, Mac and cheese and vanilla ice cream. Ice tea to drink and a handful of meds.


----------



## Blessed

Taco Salad, it is Tuesday!


----------



## PamfromTx

Chicken tenders and some sort of rice (that comes in a bag all ready to just heat up).


----------



## RadishRose

A chicken salad sandwich; then strawberries with the last miserable little scoop of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Blessed

RadishRose said:


> A chicken salad sandwich; then strawberries with the last miserable little scoop of vanilla ice cream.



Poor thing, why did you let that last little scoop get sad.  You should have already bought some more to keep it company until it met it's end.


----------



## Leann

I opened the refrigerator door and said "talk to me". I had some fresh spinach, broccoli, mushrooms, garlic and onions. I took those out, chopped them and sauteed them together. I added in some leftover cooked chicken breast from last night's dinner then served it over a bed of quinoa. Then I had a blueberry scone and a small glass of milk for dessert.


----------



## IKE

Had a big bowl of beans and cornbread for supper........I'll admit to going back for seconds.


----------



## Lee

Making pork stroganoff for dinner, pork cubes, simmered in chicken broth, what ever in the way of veggies, and stir in a little philly with some grape tomatoes at the end.


----------



## PamfromTx

Gnocchi soup (Olive Garden's copycat recipe).  It is time consuming, mostly the prepping and the stirring.

Will take a pic later.


----------



## hollydolly

Candy Floss ( Cotton candy ) grapes.. and some ham... too hot to eat..


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Candy Floss ( Cotton candy ) grapes.. and some ham... too hot to eat..


I still don't understand why you don't have a cooling system.


----------



## Blessed

Taco Salad again, grapes, both red and green.


----------



## PamfromTx

Hubby asked why my face was beet red.  I told him to come stand over the HOT stove and stir the soup.  

Guess what?  His face is turning red.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> I still don't understand why you don't have a cooling system.


I do, I have oscillating fans in every room.. and ceiling fans in some others.. I've said many times on here .. AC is horrendous expensive to have installed in private homes in the UK...hardly anyone has AC in their homes


----------



## RadishRose

Cavatappi shaped pasta, sauce and Italian sausage from my freezer. Also, cauliflower from my freezer, baked in the toaster oven. Freshly grated Parmigiana Reggiano cheese.


----------



## Pappy

Finishing up the Mac and cheese we had last night, meatloaf, green beans and maybe a Pepsi to drink.


----------



## JustBonee

My evening 'meal' today   ...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Rigatoni with sauce, lentils, and cheese.

Ice cream and animal crackers for afters.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had a very small portion of Butter chicken with some potato salad... and then 4 candy floss grapes with a tiny amount of fresh cream 

It's been over  90 deg here today.. and will be hotter tomorrow, so even with the fans on constantly .. it's too hot here to eat much


----------



## PamfromTx

Leftover soup.  Ot might sneak out to Jason's Deli for a salad.


----------



## hawkdon

Right now having a 1/2 deli sliced turkey sandwich with horseradish sauce on it......


----------



## Pink Biz

Sausage pizza for dinner and chocolate ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Ruthanne

Had a half of avocado  sandwich for lunch.  I may have chicken and kale and sweet potatoes in Alfredo sauce if I get hungry this evening.


----------



## dseag2

Salads for lunch 5 days a week.  Tonight's dinner was Jerk Salmon (Jamaican and spicy) from Sprouts, Zatarain's red beans and rice and Street Corn from Trader Joe's.  Always a favorite.


----------



## PamfromTx

dseag2 said:


> Salads for lunch 5 days a week.  Tonight's dinner was Jerk Salmon (Jamaican and spicy) from Sprouts, Zatarain's red beans and rice and Street Corn from Trader Joe's.  Always a favorite.


----------



## dseag2

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 225529


----------



## RadishRose

I'm not over my smoked salmon kick, so I went out and bought a small amount, toasted my ''everything" bagel from my freezer, added cream cheese and onion.

I'm over it now,

Brunch was leftover cauliflower and a bit of pasta.


----------



## Gary O'

Broke up some spicy taco shells

Poured thousand island on some tossed garden stuff

Mixed left over turkey burger, chili beans, refried beans
Poured sriracha on that

Mixed it all up

Had taco salad

Swilled down with crangrape juice

Ate too much

Nap time


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning I made a classic macaroni salad with minced green olives and a glug of olive brine.

I've got two BBQ chicken thighs, hot dogs, plenty of ice cream, animal crackers, and iced tea.

So the kitchen is pretty much closed for the weekend.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

I made a pasta salad; hope hubby likes it as he is one picky eater.  He prefers meat and potatoes; I am the opposite.


----------



## hollydolly

Asian shrimp wonton soup


----------



## Mizmo

Beef sausage roll, Heinz maple baked beans....no cookin...

....followed by chocolate cocoanut vanilla ice cream cone...


----------



## RadishRose

Went out to a seafood place with a friend for lunch. Fisherman's Platter with coleslaw and Old Bay French fries.
So good!


----------



## Lee

Turned on the air cause I had a crave for oven baked chicken with roasted taters. And I threw in sweet potato rounds with bacon and havarti for tomorrow to fill up the oven .


----------



## IKE

Mama made a big pot of homemade Vietnamese Pho this morning and I had a big bowl for lunch and another smaller one for supper tonight......still enough broth left for two more big bowls that we'll freeze for later on.


----------



## Blessed

Looks like a NY strip, asparagus, corn on the cob.  Dessert not decided yet.


----------



## Buckeye

We had Arby's pecan chicken salad sandwiches for dinner.  Livin' large....


----------



## Ruthanne

Cheesey tomato soup and deep fried popcorn bits.  They taste something like chicken.  Yum.


----------



## Pink Biz

Thai style chicken breast, avocado, potato salad for dinner


----------



## Lee

Bought some hams on sale, tried one and went back for two more. Boneless and spiral sliced. Will tuck into the second one tonight along with leftover scalloped potatoes. And finishing off the last of my green beans frozen from last year.


----------



## RadishRose

Baked both halves of a split chicken breast and some cut-up potatoes on a sheet pan. I put sliced onions and rosemary with the potatoes and brushed the chicken skin with lemon-garlic dressing.

I'll re-heat it for supper later and add some broccoli.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had 2 KFC style chicken thighs and one tempura chicken ball for dinner...nothing else.. chilled down 2 lasagne pies, and more chicken for tomorrow


----------



## Bella

Tonight's dinner is braised curry chicken thighs, basmati rice, and asparagus in butter lemon sauce. Later I'll have a small dish of homemade vanilla ice cream with homemade butterscotch sauce.


----------



## IKE

Had a delicious boiled supper tonight of corned beef, potatoes, carrots and cabbage with just enough corned beef left over for a sandwich tomorrow for lunch.


----------



## Blessed

Love me a good rueben!!


----------



## JaniceM

I ran out of yogurt again, so I'm having spaghetti for a late lunch.


----------



## hollydolly

About an hour ago I boiled  a big batch of mushrooms..  then I served some on French toast for my dinner... and now I'm really hungry again...


----------



## JaniceM

and a Little Debbie Cookies'n'Creme brownie...  
geeez, there are 510 calories in a brownie!!!


----------



## fatboy

two angus beef patties no bun,avocado mayo and cheese on top with peppers and onion


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning I made a casserole of pasta shells with tomato sauce and three cheeses.  Sort of a lazy lasagna or baked ziti.

That with some other odds and ends will take care of the cooking until the weekend.


----------



## Gemma

Vegetable lasagna and a garden salad with blue cheese dressing.


----------



## palides2021

Sauteed sliced red pepper with mushrooms, kalamata olives, and sliced grilled chicken in olive oil. Added garlic, salt/pepper, spices, and curry powder.  Toasted my grain bread in a toaster with mozzarella. Topped the toast with the sautéed vegetables and chicken. Sprinkled crumbled goat cheese on top of everything. Delicious!


----------



## Pappy

Easy lite supper tonight. Hot dogs, potato salad, cottage cheese, chips and ice tea.


----------



## Gary O'

What's for dinner ( or lunch )​
My woman made enchiladas 

Good stuff
Had three

She kept watching me eat
Rather unnerving

When I was done, she asked how they were

'Good'

Told me the 'meat' was made outa cauliflower and walnuts
burrito wrap
....various seasoning, taco sauce, parmesan cheese

Tomorrow, who knows
Could be grass clippings  

Hope I'm not vegan now


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> What's for dinner ( or lunch )​
> My woman made enchiladas
> 
> Good stuff
> Had three
> 
> She kept watching me eat
> Rather unnerving
> 
> When I was done, she asked how they were
> 
> 'Good'
> 
> Told me the 'meat' was made outa cauliflower and walnuts
> burrito wrap
> ....various seasoning, taco sauce, parmesan cheese
> 
> Tomorrow, who knows
> Could be grass clippings
> 
> Hope I'm not vegan now


----------



## RadishRose

Pasta with chopped cooked chicken, pesto and grated cheese. Might add brocky or cauli, dunno yet.


----------



## Blessed

I will have what Pappy is having, less the potato salad, too tired to make it.


----------



## Pappy

Blessed said:


> I will have what Pappy is having, less the potato salad, too tired to make it.


Blessed: we cheated. It was a store bought potato salad.


----------



## hollydolly

It's mid-day now and I had a handful of cotton candy grapes


----------



## Em in Ohio

*TODAY'S LUNCH MENU:* _UNIDENTIFIED FROZEN OBJECT!_

My friend brought me 4 unmarked frozen packages of food - This makes dining an adventure!


----------



## hollydolly

Em in Ohio said:


> *TODAY'S LUNCH MENU:* _UNIDENTIFIED FROZEN OBJECT!_
> 
> My friend brought me 4 unmarked frozen packages of food - This makes dining an adventure!


why hasn't she told you what's in them..


----------



## Em in Ohio

hollydolly said:


> why hasn't she told you what's in them..


And ruin the surprise?


----------



## Buckeye

I'm fixing a pot roast with potatoes, carrots and onions this afternoon.


----------



## IKE

For lunch today we went to a Vietnamese restaurant and had Banh Xeo which is basically a crepe filled with bean sprouts and seasoned shrimp & pork served with veggies and a dipping sauce on the side.

Being in the mood for Mexican for supper we stopped at a small hole in the wall mom and pop Mexican place and I picked myself up three pork tamales to go......mama is not all that crazy about Mexican food so she had leftovers from last night.


----------



## PamfromTx

Grilled hamburgers with the trimmings.


----------



## Blessed

Grandson spending the night, he wanted pizza.  Also stopped and got him a coke (I have a feeling I will be in trouble, I have never seem him drink a soda before). I will check with Mom and Dad tomorrow.  He also picked some crazy snack thing, Blue Takis.


----------



## dseag2

Thai Curry Chicken with rice, green beans and peppers from Whole Foods.  They have these small, pre-prepared meals that are great.  I love just being able to just heat something up.


----------



## dseag2

PamfromTx said:


> Grilled hamburgers with the trimmings.


----------



## Pappy

Last night…pizza with pepperoni, onions and green peppers. Pan style and piping hot. Raspberry, vanilla swirl ice cream for dessert.


----------



## carouselsilver

Last night, Italian Frittata with eggs, potatoes, sundried tomatoes, pepperoni and feta cheese.


----------



## hollydolly

I forgot to get anything out of the freezer...so all I have in the fridge is Salad fixings.. . and eggs... so I might have open salad sandwiches


----------



## JaniceM

Biscuits stuffed with turkey and cheese for lunch


----------



## hollydolly

I had the open salad sandwiches in the end... I just had lettuce/plum cherry tomatoes/potato salad/ some blue cheese/  one sliced boiled egg/ on 2 slices of bread , with a tiny amount of mayo and a little more mustard and honey dressing ... very filling!


----------



## Lee

Leftover honey ham, leftover sweet potatoes with bacon and cheese bits, and the last of last years sugar snap edible pod peas. The peas are my favourite part of the meal.


----------



## Bella

I don't know.  Trying to decide right now.


----------



## Gemma

Beer battered shrimp, French fries and coleslaw.  Cheese cake for dessert.


----------



## dseag2

Chicken Cordon Bleu with white rice and asparagus.  Ready made (I think from Kroger) and cooked in the oven for 30 minutes. It was delicious!


----------



## Geezer Garage

Made two tostada's tonight. Had one and was full, will have the other one for lunch tomorrow. Was very tasty with a cold bottle of Modelo. Li'l Bit got to lick the pan, one of her favorites.


----------



## Pappy

Took the wife to Cracker Barrel for supper. She had meatloaf, mashed potatoes, broccoli and coffee. I had a breakfast dinner. Eggs, bacon, biscuits and gravy and a bowl of warm apple slices in a sauce. Oh, and coffee. It was so darn good.


----------



## WheatenLover

dseag2 said:


> Chicken Cordon Bleu with white rice and asparagus.  Ready made (I think from Kroger) and cooked in the oven for 30 minutes. It was delicious!


It sounds delicious! 
Have you tried Kroger's fried chicken? It sells out in minutes twice a day at the Kroger I went to in Atlanta. It is really good. I don't eat fried food, usually, but for this, I make an exception.


----------



## WheatenLover

Last night I made one of my favorite dinners. Polish Kielbasa in BBQ sauce, over mashed potatoes. It sounds awful but my mom claimed to have "invented" it and it was really good, to my surprise. I slice the Kielbasa, fry it in butter so it is well browned, add BBQ sauce and simmer it until everything is good and hot, and pour it over instant mashed. I have this meal once or twice a year because I don't think it is particularly healthy. It's quick to fix, though, which is great. I should have eaten a healthy vegetable with it, but I made so much that I had trouble eating it all. But I did it!

Tonight we are having stir fry with cabbage, onions, bell peppers, and frozen stir fry veg, assorted spices, soy sauce, and maybe some steak in my portion. Usually I fix it with chicken, but I left a whole frozen chicken on the counter overnight by mistake. Actually, I thought of putting it in the fridge and then fell instantly asleep.

And now I want to know why roasting a chicken doesn't kill all the germs from leaving it out for too long. Not one website I went to explained that. My daughter was appalled that I even looked it up. Appalling her is one of my hobbies.


----------



## RadishRose

Grandson brought over Cajun fried chicken sandwiches and fries from Popeye's for our lunch today. He just left to meet friends, then his girlfriend.


----------



## palides2021

carouselsilver said:


> Last night, Italian Frittata with eggs, potatoes, sundried tomatoes, pepperoni and feta cheese.


This is my son's favorite meal! I like the idea of adding sun-dried tomatoes!


----------



## Geezer Garage

Had the left over Tostata for lunch. Probably have Thai shrimp, with angel hair pasta, broccoli, fish sauce, Thai pepper sauce, and minced fresh garlic.


----------



## Lee

Chicken Fried Steak, with a side of Mushrooms, Mashed Potatoes and wax beans.


----------



## Gemma

Deluxe Stromboli and a garden salad with a homemade vinaigrette dressing.


----------



## dobielvr

Chick pea salad w/tzatziki dressing and pretzels.
Iced tea


----------



## MrPants

Thought I'd have 'breakfast for dinner' tonight. Lobster & Asparagus omelette!
Aside from the east coast lobster and fresh, locally grown, asparagus. There was some chopped crimini mushrooms, chopped green onion, a dash of garlic powder, ground pepper and a pinch of Kosher salt. A mix of cheddar/mozzarella cheese gives this omelette body without interfering with the delicate flavor of the lobster & grilled asparagus  

 
​


----------



## IKE

Had a light lunch and then we headed for the all you can eat pizza buffet for supper......did I overdo it ? yes.

Now it looks like it's now going to be a few days of salads, brussels sprouts and broccoli for me to undo the damage done.........but it was soooo worth it.


----------



## Blessed

chicken wings in the air fryer, asparagus and corn on the cob.  
Brownie with vanilla ice cream


----------



## RadishRose

Potato salad.


----------



## hollydolly

For dinner I had turkey... I hate turkey to be truthful, but this turkey roll was on special, and as I hadn't eaten turkey in 40 years, I thought I might not mind it any more.. _Wrong._. I still hate it, but as I'd cooked the darn thing I felt I needed to eat some of it. That's what I had for dinner,  turkey breast roll.. with Sugar snap peas... and Red onion & cheese Foccacia bread..


----------



## Aunt Bea

Leftover New England clam chowder.


----------



## Jackie23

I made two big tacos today, one for lunch, the other for dinner.


----------



## RadishRose

My own homemade Beef & Barley soup, with mushrooms and veg. Left over from yesterday, so taste was well developed.


----------



## Blessed

Roasted chicken, corn on the cob, asparagus, squash.  Red grapes for dessert.


----------



## Ruthanne

Baked pork country ribs with barbq sauce and baked beans and brown rice and a salad


----------



## Blessed

Ruthanne said:


> Baked pork country ribs with barbq sauce and baked beans and brown rice and a salad


Many people do not appreciate or know how good those country ribs are.  They can still be had for a good price.  Cooked correctly they just melt in your mouth.


----------



## Ruthanne

Blessed said:


> Many people do not appreciate or know how good those country ribs are.  They can still be had for a good price.  Cooked correctly they just melt in your mouth.


Yes they were really good and I have more for the weekend.  They did melt in my mouth


----------



## Marie5656

*I did an odd dinner combo. I had a can of Progresso Chickarina Soup (has little meatballs in it)  Also had a bit of pulled pork that I had leftover from lunch. So. together they went.  Not bad.  Not the best, but filling enough*


----------



## IKE

We are not morning breakfast eaters but like breakfast for supper once in awhile so tonight was bacon, eggs and toast.......I also really like apple butter and always put some on my last slice of toast.


----------



## PamfromTx

I was going to warm up a leftover chicken pattie and make a (warmed) sandwich out of it.  The microwave refused to work!!!  Time for a new microwave. 

I ended up eating a cold pattie with sliced tomatoes and a dollop of mayo.  No bread.


----------



## PamfromTx

IKE said:


> We are not morning breakfast eaters but like breakfast for supper once in awhile so tonight was bacon, eggs and toast.......I also really like apple butter and always put some on my last slice of toast.
> 
> View attachment 227487View attachment 227488


That looks so good; why didn't I think of making that.  I bought a fig jam that looks delish, it's time to open it and enjoy.


----------



## Pink Biz

Spaghetti and meat sauce.


----------



## Blessed

IKE said:


> We are not morning breakfast eaters but like breakfast for supper once in awhile so tonight was bacon, eggs and toast.......I also really like apple butter and always put some on my last slice of toast.
> 
> View attachment 227487View attachment 227488


Your address please, I could eat that anytime of day.  If I dont have apple butter, I use apple sauce. There is an art to cooking the perfect egg, you have mastered it.


----------



## RadishRose

PamfromTx said:


> That looks so good; why didn't I think of making that.  I bought a fig jam that looks delish, it's time to open it and enjoy.


Fig jam with bleu cheese on a cracker is heavenly.


----------



## dseag2

For lunch, Torchy's Tacos.  "The American".  Hey, it was a cheat day.  

https://torchystacos.com/blog/torchys-taco-of-the-month-july-2022/

For dinner, Black Pepper glazed salmon, mashed potatoes and a mix of snap peas/broccoli.


----------



## Patricia

RadishRose said:


> Potato salad.


I keep craving potato salad.


----------



## Patricia

RadishRose said:


> Fig jam with bleu cheese on a cracker is heavenly.


I like fig and blue cheese, but I've never tried them together.


----------



## Patricia

dseag2 said:


> For lunch, Torchy's Tacos.  "The American".  Hey, it was a cheat day.
> 
> https://torchystacos.com/blog/torchys-taco-of-the-month-july-2022/
> 
> For dinner, Black Pepper glazed salmon, mashed potatoes and a mix of snap peas/broccoli.


Yum The glazed salmon sounds so good, and I could eat mashed potatoes at every meal.


----------



## Blessed

@Patricia I have been craving potato salad also.  I just have not worked up the energy to make it yet.  My plan is this weekend I will make that and cole slaw as well.  I have tried the deli ready stuff but I do not like it, my homemade is much better.


----------



## dseag2

Blessed said:


> @Patricia I have been craving potato salad also.  I just have not worked up the energy to make it yet.  My plan is this weekend I will make that and cole slaw as well.  I have tried the deli ready stuff but I do not like it, my homemade is much better.


How about German potato salad?  My stomach is grumbling!

https://www.fivehearthome.com/german-potato-salad/


----------



## Blessed

No, I want the good old fashioned cold with eggs, celery and oinion.  I don't know how to make the german potato salad.  Isn't that a warm one with a oil/vinegar dressing?


----------



## dseag2

Blessed said:


> No, I want the good old fashioned cold with eggs, celery and oinion.  I don't know how to make the german potato salad.  Isn't that a warm one with a oil/vinegar dressing?


Yes, that's the one.  I'm from German ancestry and that's the only German dish I like.


----------



## Bella

RadishRose said:


> *Potato salad.*





dseag2 said:


> *How about German potato salad?*  My stomach is grumbling!
> 
> https://www.fivehearthome.com/german-potato-salad/


Yes, please! I like and make both!


----------



## Patricia

Blessed said:


> Your address please, I could eat that anytime of day.  If I dont have apple butter, I use apple sauce. There is an art to cooking the perfect egg, you have mastered it.


The eggs do look perfect.


----------



## fatboy

stir fried chicken and green veggies.


----------



## Pappy

Lunch was a big green salad and a bowl of chili. Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## hollydolly

I didn't have any lunch., I was too busy painiting doors, so I forgot all about it.  It's 4.15pm now so I'll just wait for dinner.. Not sure what I'll have yet but possibly chicken noodle soup with some kind of pasta and veggies


----------



## hollydolly

Just had Chicken Noodle soup, with sugar snap peas, and Porcini mushroom truffle Ravioli


----------



## Pinky

I am warming up a medium-spicy Jamaican patty for lunch .. not very hungry today.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamaican_patty


----------



## PamfromTx

Spaghetti and sauce tonight.  We have to go out and buy a new microwave and a Keurig.  We've had the Keurig for about 12 years and it's acting up.

Microwave went kaput yesterday. Didn't find one.  Yet!


----------



## PamfromTx

dseag2 said:


> For lunch, Torchy's Tacos.  "The American".  Hey, it was a cheat day.
> 
> https://torchystacos.com/blog/torchys-taco-of-the-month-july-2022/
> 
> For dinner, Black Pepper glazed salmon, mashed potatoes and a mix of snap peas/broccoli.


Yummy!


----------



## dobielvr

I made some buffalo chicken wings last night and just had some for lunch ...they are so good.

I make them w/a buffalo seasoning packet.  I put them in a big zip lock w/the seasoning, then  continue to move them around in the bag for the next 24hrs.  I then baked them in a 13x9 casserole dish lined w/foil, and man were they good!

Dipped them in my tzatziki sauce for extra flavor.


----------



## dseag2

PamfromTx said:


> Spaghetti and sauce tonight.  We have to go out and buy a new microwave and a Keurig.  We've had the Keurig for about 12 years and it's acting up.


Good luck on your mission.  We needed a new Keurig as well.  Also, our LG microwave (which is supposed to be a good brand) just stopped heating after a few years.  We bought a Samsung, but when it starts up it actually startles me because it is so loud.  It also takes forever on Reheat.


----------



## PamfromTx

dseag2 said:


> Good luck on your mission.  We needed a new Keurig as well.  Also, our LG microwave (which is supposed to be a good brand) just stopped heating after a few years.  We bought a Samsung, but when it starts up it actually startles me because it is so loud.  It also takes forever on Reheat.


The microwave was making 'spark' sound then would stop.


----------



## JaniceM

One of my favorites:  baked spaghetti


----------



## Ruthanne

Barbq chicken  wings


----------



## hollydolly

Just had Mutton pie, Beans and buttered spuds cooked in their skins


----------



## Aunt Bea

Leftover potato salad, an Italian sausage patty with onions and peppers on a roll, and  a few potato chips.

Vanilla ice cream and peanut butter sandwich cookies for afters.

I need to cut way back on the holiday carbs!


----------



## JaniceM

Egg salad, and Jumex peach nectar.


----------



## Aunt Bea

The last scoop of potato salad and a German bologna sandwich with American cheese on Italian bread.


----------



## hollydolly

I cooked some chicken that I'd defrosted overnight.. but then I wasn't hungry for dinner, so I just cooked  the  little bit of chicken  and ate it on it's own with a slice of  3 cheese crusty bread


----------



## Blessed

Tonight baked potato, roasted asparagus, corn on the cob, dinner rolls.


----------



## RadishRose

Tuna salad sandwich on whole wheat, cottage cheese on the side.
A few pieces of 85% cocoa chocolate.


----------



## Ruthanne

Cajun chicken sausages with green peppers and onions on toast.


----------



## WheatenLover

I had such a huge salad for dinner that I had to put it in the bowl of the salad spinner. Tomatoes, bell peppers, yellow squash, zucchini, tomatoes, crumbled feta cheese, spinach, green leaf lettuce, sunflower seeds, croutons, and light raspberry-walnut vinaigrette salad dressing. It was delicious! My dog liked it, too - oddly enough, since I only gave him veggies. I didn't eat but one crouton and hardly any of the sunflower seeds. The croutons weren't that good, and the seeds turned out to be out of date.

Then I had some leftover yellow (Spanish) rice, just because I like it.


----------



## PamfromTx

I made one of my husband's favorite dishes, sausage, potatoes, sweet onions and red pepper.  Added garlic and pepper flakes.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

It’s too hot to eat, so I made a shot of expresso and let it cool then whirled it in the blender with frozen banana chunks, coconut milk and mocha almond yogurt.  Refreshing and tasty!


----------



## PamfromTx

CinnamonSugar said:


> It’s too hot to eat, so I made a shot of expresso and let it cool then whirled it in the blender with frozen banana chunks, coconut milk and mocha almond yogurt.  Refreshing and tasty!


Crushed  ice is quite refreshing.


----------



## JaniceM

I'd planned to make a chicken pot pie, but instead just put the cooked shredded chicken in a pan and melted some cheese on it.

Oh, and a small bottle of Cranberry-raspberry juice.


----------



## Marie5656

*I had one of those frozen Jennie-O turkey breasts, in the freezer. Oven ready. Decided to cook it up. Not huge, but enough for some good turkey for me. Had some for a late lunch today.  May make a sandwich later, then cool it down to make a turkey salad tomorrow for a couple meals.
I had always looked at them in the store, but never bought. I have had it in the freezer for a bit, and decided to go through and eat up my frozen stuff before I do more shopping

*


----------



## hollydolly

Salt & pepper Squid rings.. and Pesto filled Mozzarella Balls


----------



## dobielvr

A few people had mentioned tuna days ago, and it got me craving it.
So, I just had a tuna sandwich for lunch.  Wish I'd had some chips to go with it..


----------



## Aunt Bea

A slice of Ellio’s frozen pepperoni pizza and an ice cold Diet Pepsi mini.


----------



## Bella

Lentil soup with chicken sausage, cornbread, and cucumber, onion, and tomato salad.

Later, a strawberry and cream popsicle.


----------



## AnnieA

Mushroom, onion and beef quesadilla made with some sous vide grass-fed beef sirloin I got at Costco yesterday.  This stuff is delicious.  I'm going to freeze the rest in smaller portions. Had a green salad along with it and strawberries, yogurt and a homemade gluten free zucchini muffin for dessert.


----------



## Blessed

Tuna salad and coleslaw made yesterday.  Not feeling well today, I hope to cook a roast beef with veggies tomorrow, some to eat and some to freeze for future meals.  

I had boiled eggs for the tuna salad and made extra for deviled eggs.  Good with a meal or as a snack.


----------



## Ruthanne

Antipasto salad with chicken.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Blessed

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 228678


Where did you get my picture, was it last night when I took a pound of bacon out of the freezer?


----------



## Aunt Bea

I made a macaroni salad this morning.

That will take care of the cooking for the next couple of days.

Did I mention that ice cream was on sale this week?


----------



## Blessed

That is a must have in my house!!


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Tuna salad and coleslaw made yesterday.  Not feeling well today, I hope to cook a roast beef with veggies tomorrow, some to eat and some to freeze for future meals.
> 
> I had boiled eggs for the tuna salad and made extra for deviled eggs.  Good with a meal or as a snack.


Feel better soon, Blessed...


----------



## JaniceM

An individual-sized pizza and Carnation Essentials.


----------



## RadishRose

Omelet with Italian Provolone and roasted red peppers. Maybe a side salad.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cauliflower fried rice with bacon, onions, and peas.

Vanilla ice cream with a drizzle of maple flavored syrup.


----------



## IKE

Opened a small can of albacore tuna and ate it straight out of the can with a few saltines and a big glass of ice tea for lunch.

Even tho she doesn't care for it mama fixed me one of my favorites tonight for supper.......liver and onions.

I ate till I felt like I was going to pop and there's still enough left for a liver sandwich for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

IKE said:


> Opened a small can of albacore tuna and ate it straight out of the can with a few saltines and a big glass of ice tea for lunch.
> 
> Even tho she doesn't care for it mama fixed me one of of favorites tonight for supper.......liver and onions.
> 
> I ate till I felt like I was going to pop and there's still enough left for a liver sandwich for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 229089


yummmy.. I love liverand onions, I don't have it often, maybe twice a year but I always have bacon with it ..


----------



## Blessed

Haven't had liver and onions since I left home.  Does look quite tasty.

I am making coleslaw, potato salad and barbeque pork country ribs,


----------



## dobielvr

BLT w/avocado salad.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cobbled together a 70s style tuna macaroni casserole with peas and potato chip crumb topping.

That will take care of the cooking until Pizza night on Saturday!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I don't remember if I answered your original question before...am I eating less or more. For a period of time, I ate less..now I'm eating more. I think it's due to stress from dealing with grief and boredom because I'm not traveling as much (having to depend on public transportation for most vacations). 

Anyhoo...last night I had a very late dinner of broccoli salad made with florets, canned diced tomatoes (as an experiment), sliced egg, croutons and thousand island dressing. For today's dinner I'm thinking about having whole wheat penne pasta with sauce and mozzarella with green bean, onion & pepper mixture. Haven't decided on lunch yet.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hawaiian pizza.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

IKE said:


> Opened a small can of albacore tuna and ate it straight out of the can with a few saltines and a big glass of ice tea for lunch.
> 
> Even tho she doesn't care for it mama fixed me one of my favorites tonight for supper.......liver and onions.
> 
> I ate till I felt like I was going to pop and there's still enough left for a liver sandwich for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 229089


I love liver but never could get my son to eat it. I stopped buying it decades ago but order it sometimes from Kelsey and Kim's when I'm at my timeshare in Atlantic City.  The liver and onions looks very good.


----------



## hollydolly

Last night I had some Ham.. with a potato and tomato and Brie  salad..


----------



## WheatenLover

Last night, I had a bbq brisket sandwich and a medium chocolate milkshake from Arby's. 

When I got home, my daughter was making Zuppa Toscana (soup). It make the house smell great, but I couldn't eat any because I was not hungry. Aidan likes it too, so I gave him some (without the Italian sausage). When I came in the door, he led me straight to the soup.


----------



## Liberty

Think I'll have leftover Eggplant Parm (from Olive Garden) and give hub a steak!

He will have Cherry Garcia Ice cream and I'll have some Halo vanilla & chocolate ice cream later.  There, dinner is all solved thanks to Seniorforums!


----------



## Bella

Lunch today was an egg salad sandwich with lettuce and tomato on whole grain bread and a couple of dill pickle wedges.


----------



## PamfromTx

Pot roast for supper.


----------



## hollydolly

I had Chinese take-away....

I was in the next town.. where I'd just been to the mall  and they have the best Chinese restaurant there, so I got some Sweet and Sour Prawn Balls, and Egg fried rice.. to bring home. It was still piping hot after a 10 mile drive


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

For brunch I had an egg, cheddar , tomato  and lite olive oil mayo on toasted rye bread.   Yum!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Saturday night, Ellio’s pizza and an ice cold Diet Pepsi mini.


----------



## Bella

I'll have Stove Top Mac & Cheese for dinner. It's been on my mind since National Mac & Cheese Day.  And some stewed tomatoes with that and a cucumber and onion salad.

I still have some strawberry and cream popsicle's that I made last week, so I'll have one of those later.


----------



## carouselsilver

Leftovers tonight! Shepherd's pie and lamb chops. Maybe we'll toss a coin to see who gets to eat what, lol.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Breakfast was sliced apple, and banana, blueberries, and yogurt. Sliced tomato, and avocado for lunch, all so I can pig out on shrimp, and broccoli, sauteed in olive oil, garlic, and red pepper, with a little fish sauce, served over angel hair pasta.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had chicken and Asparagus pie...


----------



## carouselsilver

hollydolly said:


> Tonight I had chicken and Asparagus pie...


I haven't heard of that. Was it take away or did you make it yourself?


----------



## RadishRose

It's going to be pasta and tuna salad with thawed green peas, onion, celery and mayo. I think.


----------



## hollydolly

carouselsilver said:


> I haven't heard of that. Was it take away or did you make it yourself?


My own pie... https://booshfoods.com/inspiration/recipes/creamy-chicken-and-asparagus-pie/


----------



## Leann

Shrimp and rice, mixed green salad on the side, glass of ice water and a slice of homemade banana bread for dessert.


----------



## Lee

hollydolly said:


> My own pie... https://booshfoods.com/inspiration/recipes/creamy-chicken-and-asparagus-pie/


Holly, I looked at the recipe, looks mmmmm good. But what is shortcrust pastry, not something I have heard of.


----------



## Lee

I have the equivalent of writers block called what the heck do I make for dinner block. So I flipped open Jamie Oliver's cookbook and told myself I will make whatever page it opened to.

so.......I am making "Beautiful Zucchini Carbonara"

as soon as I steal a zucchini from a neighbors garden.


----------



## Geezer Garage

My son is coming up today from Denver with his SO to work on his car, so not sure what we will be having. May just let them cook for the next few days, and pretend I'm in a restaurant.


----------



## RadishRose

Last night it was an Impossible Burger, fried mushrooms, Brussels sprouts and a small caprese salad.


----------



## hollydolly

For lunch I had  cheese on toast... for dinner I had KFC style  chicken poppers ( balls)...  and for supper.. ( must have worms today)... I had Tuna / Mayo, Vol-au-vents


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> Holly, I looked at the recipe, looks mmmmm good. But what is shortcrust pastry, not something I have heard of.


sorry Lee just noticed this... shortcrust pastry is the type of pastry you might use on Tarts or apple pie.. or Quiche..


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> sorry Lee just noticed this... shortcrust pastry is the type of pastry you might use on Tarts or apple pie.. or Quiche..


Similar to basic piecrust?


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> Similar to basic piecrust?


well yes . that's what we use shortcrust pastry for...pies, basically... we don't use the term piecrust here... we talk of Shortcrust pastry and Puff pastry...


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> well yes . that's what we use shortcrust pastry for...pies, basically... we don't use the term piecrust here... we talk of Shortcrust pastry and Puff pastry...


These are thing I have learned by watching the Great British Baking series.  I just love that show!!!!


----------



## Furryanimal

Beans on toast.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A barbecued pork chop sandwich and a side salad w/blue cheese dressing

Peanut butter cookies with a glass of ice cold skim milk for afters.


----------



## RadishRose

Last night I baked a chicken breast with skin and bone and 3 little red potatoes. Grape tomatoes with rice vinegar.


----------



## Blessed

Furryanimal said:


> Beans on toast.


I just can't wrap my mind around beans on toast.  I love both, I could have beans and toast for dinner but I would not put the beans on the toast.  Toast is meant for butter, jam, jellies or in my case apple sauce.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I just can't wrap my mind around beans on toast.  I love both, I could have beans and toast for dinner but I would not put the beans on the toast.  Toast is meant for butter, jam, jellies or in my case apple sauce.


Beans on toast is a very favourite British snack...lots have it for breakfast or lunch, but I understand that American Baked beans are different to ours...  Ours are in a tomato sauce..like this...
#
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..sometimes we add grated cheese....a lot of people add Worcestershire  sauce


----------



## Pinky

We were going to have a broccoli/onion/pepper/mushroom/chicken stir-fry, but the O/H couldn't get broccoli!

We will have stroganoff instead, with chicken rather than beef .. and salad on the side.


----------



## Blessed

I know that is a normal snack and meal in England.  My canned beans look just like that.  They are also in a tomato based sauce.  I have just never put them on toast.  I will just have to try it.  In the US, we have corn bread with pinto beans. Some people put the corn bread in the bowl with the beans, some eat the corn bread on the side with butter.  I am an on the side with the butter type of girl. I will also admit I could probably live on just a bread and butter diet.  LOL


----------



## Aunt Bea

Blessed said:


> I just can't wrap my mind around beans on toast.  I love both, I could have beans and toast for dinner but I would not put the beans on the toast.  Toast is meant for butter, jam, jellies or in my case apple sauce.


----------



## Llynn

Noontime snooping around in the bottom drawer in my fridge revealed several open packages of sliced lunch meat. I gave them the sniff test, and since they weren't glowing in the dark, I slathered some mayo on a couple of slices of sourdough and had a sandwich.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> Beans on toast is a very favourite British snack...lots have it for breakfast or lunch, but I understand that American Baked beans are different to ours...  Ours are in a tomato sauce..like this...
> #
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..sometimes we add grated cheese....a lot of people add Worcestershire  sauce


My first spouse loved this…..toast, then cheese, beans and of course ketchup…..NOT ME.


----------



## Blessed

Cooked the sausage pie/quiche, boy, it is good.  I used hot sausage like always but this package seemed to be extra hot. Someone at the factory put a little too much red pepper flakes.  Also made some tuna salad for the next couple of days.  Always better to be ahead of cooking when you can.  I never know when I am going to get a migraine so I try to make sure there is always something to grab.


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Beans on toast is a very favourite British snack...lots have it for breakfast or lunch, but I understand that American Baked beans are different to ours...  Ours are in a tomato sauce..like this...
> #
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..sometimes we add grated cheese....a lot of people add Worcestershire  sauce


We have beans on toast for dinner occasionally .. just as shown above. Sometimes we top it with a fried egg.


----------



## Blessed

Why does an egg make so many things better.  Potato sald, tuna salad, ham salad, tossed green salad, hamburgers, blt's, dressing and stuffings, Just throw an egg in or on there and it is a whole different ballgame.  I can't understand Guy Fieri, well known chef and restauranteur but would sooner have a finger cutt off as eat an egg, anyone out there that does not like eggs and why?


----------



## MrPants

hollydolly said:


> Beans on toast is a very favourite British snack...lots have it for breakfast or lunch, but I understand that American Baked beans are different to ours...  Ours are in a tomato sauce..like this...
> #
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..sometimes we add grated cheese....a lot of people add Worcestershire  sauce


Oh that looks really good! And, it would be simple and quick to prepare I love the beans (we call those ones brown beans here) and I also love toast! Do you butter the toast first or just put the beans on dry toast? Also, is the Worcestershire sauce what Brits refer to as 'Brown Sauce' or is brown sauce more like what we in N.A. call Steak Sauce?


----------



## dobielvr

We call those pork and beans.  Usually has a few bits of bacon fat to represent the pork.
Popular side w/hot dogs.  Or people will cut up the hot dogs and add them to the beans


----------



## MrPants

Fresh local corn on the cob just became available at the fruit/vegetable stands here this week so I decided to BBQ some corn tonight. It's so good cooked on the grill rather than boiling any of the flavour out in a pot.

Peel back the husks and remove the silk first then replace the husks around the corn cob. Soak them in water for about 30 mins or even longer if you have time. I tie the tip of the husks with string just so they don't separate from the cob so much in the water or later on the grill.

Then on to the BBQ. 15 mins. or so on medium heat, turning every few mins. so they don't burn in any one spot. They'll look something like this when done.

Even though this is a gas grill, they still have that slightly smoky flavour that you can only get from grilling food. Pepper, salt & butter optional because these are moist and sweet right off the grill. That pre-grill bath in water keeps 'em from drying out. 

I got so focused on eating them I forgot to take photos of the final product with the husks off. Trust me, they looked great and tasted even better


----------



## Geezer Garage

Went out with the kids the last two evenings. Mexican the night before. Had a huge chicken, and green chille burrito with rice, and ate the whole thing. Normally I would have taken half of it home, but I think the fishbowl sized Margarita whetted my appetite. Was stuffed like a tick. Tonight we went out for Greek, and I had Gyros, then we had ice cream for desert (rocky road, and chocloate chip cookie dough, on a chocolate waffle cone for me), and took a walk down by the river. They are heading back to Denver tomorrow, so will be back to eating my usual fare.


----------



## WheatenLover

hollydolly said:


> Beans on toast is a very favourite British snack...lots have it for breakfast or lunch, but I understand that American Baked beans are different to ours...  Ours are in a tomato sauce..like this...
> #
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..sometimes we add grated cheese....a lot of people add Worcestershire  sauce


I love beans on toast. I also had beans and raw onions to my hotdogs and buns. Everyone I know thinks that is very strange.

Tonight I made chili, vegan chili, and a meatloaf. I burned that meatloaf to a crisp because I forgot about it.


----------



## Capt Lightning

During my trips to Rhode Island, I got a liking for Boston baked beans, but I haven't seen them this side of the pond.


----------



## hollydolly

MrPants said:


> Oh that looks really good! And, it would be simple and quick to prepare I love the beans (we call those ones brown beans here) and I also love toast! Do you butter the toast first or just put the beans on dry toast? Also, is the Worcestershire sauce what Brits refer to as 'Brown Sauce' or is brown sauce more like what we in N.A. call Steak Sauce?


we butter the toast first... and Worcestershire sauce is not Brown sauce it's this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not sure what steak sauce is.. but any hot sauce on the beans will do if you can't get worcestershire sauce... .. I don't liek hot sauce on my beans .. but many people do.. in truth you can add what you like to the beans tbh...


----------



## hollydolly

Chicken Curry and Pilau Rice tonight with Fine green beans... I couldn't eat all of it, so I popped my plate  in the fridge.. but now it;s 4 hours on, I'm feeling peckish so I might go and have the rest of it despite it being past 10pm..


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tuna sandwich on toast with a side salad, chips and a pickle.


----------



## Blessed

Made the tuna salad and have all the other goodies as well! I am also a toaster of bread, I think any sandwich is better with toasted bread.


----------



## Ruthanne

Baked potato pizza, buckeye pie.  What else better for an old girl to do on a Friday night than eat pizza with her beloved doggie!  LOL


----------



## RadishRose

MrPants said:


> Also, is the Worcestershire sauce what Brits refer to as 'Brown Sauce'


Lea & Perrins Worcestershire sauce was originally made in England. In Worcester .


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Lunch and dinner (because I could only eat half at lunchtime). It's chopped broccoli florets,  sliced egg, a little shredded mozzarella, the cherry tomatoes are organic and of course croutons. I added thousand island dressing.


----------



## MrPants

RadishRose said:


> Lea & Perrins Worcestershire sauce was originally made in England. In Worcester .


Interesting!
I think when Brits refer to 'brown sauce' it's Steak Sauce such as ..............


Many people prefer it to ketchup.

For me, I would have the beans on toast without either of the sauces mentioned. The flavour of the beans is too delicate to withstand those sauces IMO.

I would like to add maybe 2-3 tbsp of warmed honey to the beans going on the toast though. A little sweetness would be in line with this combo I think?


----------



## Jules

Blessed said:


> anyone out there that does not like eggs and why?


Can’t stand the sight of a bright yellow yolk or a runny yolk.  I don’t know why.  I do like scrambled, hard boiled, devilled - as long as they aren’t bright yellow.  

Canadian canned beans are almost the same as British.  There‘re several different varieties, including one that is called British.  I bought it and a can of the British in the International aisle.  They were identical except the price latter was double the price.  I serve beans lots of ways, including cold in the summer with salads.  

Tonight dinner was meatloaf cooked in the toaster oven.  Potatoes, salad and fresh carrots.


----------



## MrPants

I love meatloaf


----------



## WheatenLover

We had biscuits and gravy (the Kentucky kind, made with bacon), and eggs for dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

It's 11am..I just had brunch of scrambled egg with added grated Cheddar cheese


----------



## ronaldj

you must mean supper: green beans, cucumbers and tomato's all from the garden


----------



## hollydolly

ronaldj said:


> you must mean supper: green beans, cucumbers and tomato's all from the garden


who must mean supper ?....


----------



## Pappy

Last night, fried chicken, Mac and cheese and homemade chocolate sundae.


----------



## ronaldj

hollydolly said:


> who must mean supper ?....


I'm old and a farmer, dinner was the noon meal and supper was just before night chores. Lunch what is a lunch?


----------



## hollydolly

ronaldj said:


> I'm old and a farmer, dinner was the noon meal and supper was just before night chores. Lunch what is a lunch?


lol...Lunch for you must be 8am


----------



## ronaldj

hollydolly said:


> lol...Lunch for you must be 8am


that would be pancakes and eggs aka breakfast. my father did work in the factor as well as farmed and he carried  a  lunch bucket. lunch must be eaten in the factory.


----------



## Pappy

Last night. Salisbury steak, Mac and cheese and vanilla ice cream with Mrs. Butterworths syrup on it.


----------



## RadishRose

Yesterday, delicious pizza at Pepe's.


----------



## Blessed

I think a steak, baked potato and something green will do nicely. A1 and brown sauce keep popping up in threads.  Now I have a craving for A1, got a way from it for a while but there is a brand new bottle in my pantry, Thanks guys!


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had 2 chicken drumsticks.. and broccoli....  but 2 hours later I was hungry again, so I had a cheese roll ( 2 types of cheese, Brie, and Grated cheddar)


----------



## PamfromTx

Chicken burgers for supper.


----------



## Alligatorob

Salmon


----------



## IKE

Mama made homemade beef fajitas for supper......thin sliced and seasoned beef, bell peppers and onions eaten on a soft flour tortilla and they were absolutely delicious.

Mama may be Asian but I swear sometimes I think she's got a little Mexican blood in her also.


----------



## Blessed

Alligatorob said:


> Salmon View attachment 231023


Would someone be having a party?  Thats alot of fish, is that some you caught?


----------



## Alligatorob

Blessed said:


> Would someone be having a party?  Thats alot of fish, is that some you caught?


Only had 4 for dinner, lots of leftovers.  Planned it that way, now I can eat salmon all week.

Yes caught them last week in British Columbia.  Silver or Coho salmon.


----------



## RobinWren

ronaldj said:


> I'm old and a farmer, dinner was the noon meal and supper was just before night chores. Lunch what is a lunch?


I'm old and my noon meal (dinner) is lunch. Supper is a sandwich. I'm confused


----------



## MrPants

Alligatorob said:


> Only had 4 for dinner, lots of leftovers.  Planned it that way, now I can eat salmon all week.
> 
> Yes caught them last week in British Columbia.  Silver or Coho salmon.


I figured that was the fish in the photo you posted in another thread


----------



## Pinky

Stir fry tonight .. broccoli, red capsicum, carrot, onion, mushroom, garlic, and chicken. Added a bit of stir-fry sauce. It was very filling.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Breakfast was ham, sharp cheddar, sauteed mushrooms, and onions, scrambled with two eggs. For lunch a made a whole large cookie sheet of halved small potatoes, brushed with butter and seasoned with sea salt, oregano, and rosemary and thyme. Bought a big bag of them at Costco, and didn't want them going bad so ate a few for lunch and froze the rest, and will probably do the same with the other half that is left, later on. Right now I'm pulling another batch of my kitchen sink brownies out of the oven. These have dark chocolate chips, sweetened coconut, blue berries, and walnuts. will have one, or two for dinner.


----------



## MrPants

Small 2.2 lb beef rib roast on the BBQ with a baked spud! Enough for a couple of meals. It turned out nicely, great flavour and tender (like mine med-rare).


----------



## dobielvr

MrPants said:


> Small 2.2 lb beef rib roast on the BBQ with a baked spud! Enough for a couple of meals. It turned out nicely, great flavour and tender (like mine med-rare).
> View attachment 231042
> View attachment 231043


Looks like you found some pants too!  lol
Cute.


----------



## DebraMae

Salmon, sweet potato and asparagus for dinner.


----------



## Ruthanne

BLT on  rye toast.


----------



## Jules

Ham & devilled eggs, potatoes, and a salad.  Finished with ice cream cones and now all the ice cream is gone.  Darn.


----------



## Blessed

Jules said:


> Ham & devilled eggs, potatoes, and a salad.  Finished with ice cream cones and now all the ice cream is gone.  Darn.


Time for a trip to the market! Sounds like a great meal.


----------



## ElCastor

Excellent Chinese takeout for two from a local Panda Express - $22, a real bargain considering the quality and quantity.


----------



## Pappy

Last night, a slice of ham, smashed potatoes, spinach and a fudge brownie for dessert.


----------



## Lee

I'm putting a peameal bacon roast along with potatoes and carrots into the crock pot this morning. Not the healthiest but sometimes we all deserve a little comfort food.


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> I'm putting a peameal bacon roast along with potatoes and carrots into the crock pot this morning. Not the healthiest but sometimes we all deserve a little comfort food.


Haha..I need to tell myself that sometimes I deserve a little _healthy slimming  food.._


----------



## fatboy

ground beef,green veggies   maybe a couple of spoon fulls of peanut butter later


----------



## Lee

hollydolly said:


> Haha..I need to tell myself that sometimes I deserve a little _healthy slimming  food.._


There ain't no such thing Holly, and whoever can come up with something like that will be a millionaire when they market it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Oven barbequed pork sandwich with a side salad.


----------



## hollydolly

I've just put belly pork rashers onto bake in the oven.... I'm not keen on Pork at all. especially pork chops.. but very occasionally i enjoy belly pork rashers... so I'll have those with Mash , and some kind of greenery..


----------



## hollydolly

I ended up having desert ...something I rarely ever do.. , I had grapes, 1/2 a sliced banana , and a whole nectarine.. with strawberry fat free Yoghurt


----------



## Ruthanne

Browned firm tofu, red cabbage, mushrooms in tomato sauce and spice without salt.


----------



## Liberty

We went to our favorite Italian eatery - sat in the bar, had a salad and a "Mama Mia" special pizza.
Super good as usual.


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> I've just put belly pork rashers onto bake in the oven.... I'm not keen on Pork at all. especially pork chops.. but very occasionally i enjoy belly pork rashers... so I'll have those with Mash , and some kind of greenery..


What are belly pork rashers ?


----------



## Aunt Bea

A fold over sandwich with the last of the pork barbecue on rye and a pineapple snack cup.

Vanilla ice cream with a drizzle of maple flavored syrup later.


----------



## RadishRose

Broccoli cheddar soup, ice cream cone.


----------



## DebraMae

Black eyed peas, ham, sliced tomatoes and cornbread.


----------



## senior chef

Today I made a number of Salisbury Steaks with rich brown gravy. I'll have my evening meal and freeze the remainder for other dinners.


----------



## senior chef

DebraMae said:


> Black eyed peas, ham, sliced tomatoes and cornbread.


Mmm sounds yummy.


----------



## Blessed

I am going to make a good old fashioned hamburger!! For dessert, a malt.


----------



## Blessed

Ruthanne said:


> Browned firm tofu, red cabbage, mushrooms in tomato sauce and spice without salt.


Hey, that is not fair, you are eating healthy and then showing pictures of pies on another thread.  Get over here and eat a hamburger!


----------



## hollydolly

I've just had a  kinda Chinese stir fry..kinda...

I threw Noodles in the wok... added some chopped fresh  mushrooms which I cooked in water to keep the fat level down... added some Shredded Ham hock, and some spring onions.. with a dash of Hoisin and Soy sauce.. Verrry filling... I'm stuffed..


----------



## Lee

My first tomatoes are ripe so absolutely have to have a BLT along with some home made fries.


----------



## Bella

Right now, I have no idea...


----------



## dobielvr

Snackin' on some sugar snap peas now, and later for dinner I'll be having some bratwurst sausages w/home made applesauce and 1/2 an avocado.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Macaroni salad.


----------



## senior chef

Today, I'll be having Chicken Parmesan for dinner.  
PS: the secret of getting a breading that sticks well to the meat is to dry it BEFORE breading it. I have pounded the chicken breast into an even thickness and I'm letting it dry out (uncovered) in the frig for 2 hours. Then I'll blot it completely dry with paper towels BEFORE breading it.  Crunchy on the outside and moist and tender on the inside.


----------



## Nathan

Was going to fix shrimp tacos, the yellow corn tortillas I was going to use were too old, so I made shrimp burritos, including re-fried black beans.


----------



## Bella

A cheeseburger, no roll, with sauteed peppers and onions, stuffed mushroom casserole, and asparagus with lemon butter sauce. Later, a coconut popsicle.


----------



## senior chef

Bella said:


> A cheeseburger, no roll, with sauteed peppers and onions, stuffed mushroom casserole, and asparagus with lemon butter sauce. Later, a coconut popsicle.


Wow ! Popsicles. Ir's been decades since I've seen, much less actually had, a popsicle.  I guess there is not enough profit in making and selling them. Sure would love to have a rootbeer flavored popsicle.


----------



## Leann

Vegetarian burrito.


----------



## Hawk

Well, a bit ago I ordered a Big Roast beef sandwich from
Hardee's, thru the Door Dash app,.....however when I bit
into the thing it turns out to be "hamburger" instead of
Roast Beef........dang it.....


----------



## Patricia

Bella said:


> Right now, I have no idea...


 I'm playing by ear today too.


----------



## JaniceM

Well doesn't this just suck dust...  all day I'd been looking forward to a Stouffer's entree.. but when I opened the freezer it occurred to me I ate it _yesterday..  _
I don't know what I'll have, but it won't be turkey


----------



## Aunt Bea

A cheeseburger with the works on a toasted English muffin, a side of shoestring French fries, and an ice cold Diet Pepsi mini.


----------



## hollydolly

Not sure what to have tbh... in the fridge I;ve got a Buffalo Mozzarella/Ham and tomato Pizza... .. and I have chicken Tenders... as well as Smoked trout... and salad fixings.. .. some potato salad.. some Taramasalata .. some diced water melon.. and green grapes.. some French cheeses.. some Black Forest Ham...  a smallish lasagne ... and other stuff..


----------



## Bella

hollydolly said:


> *Not sure what to have tbh*... in the fridge I;ve got a Buffalo Mozzarella/Ham and tomato Pizza... .. and I have chicken Tenders... as well as Smoked trout... and salad fixings.. .. some potato salad.. some Taramasalata .. some diced water melon.. and green grapes.. some French cheeses.. some Black Forest Ham... a smallish lasagne ... and other stuff..


Tsk, tsk, what a dilemma!  Decisions, decisions,... all that yumminess to choose from! 

Tonight I'm having salmon salad with garden sungold and yellow tomatoes and an ear of sweet corn. Later vanilla ice cream with homemade fudge sauce.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A slice of pepperoni pizza from the local Wegman’s and an ice cold Diet Pepsi mini.


----------



## hollydolly

I ended up having Chicken tenders with potato salad.. _and  _a chocolate fresh cream éclair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Green grapes


----------



## Bella

hollydolly said:


> I ended up having Chicken tenders with potato salad.. _and  _a chocolate fresh cream éclair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Green grapes


Now, was that so hard? Hmm? Gimme that eclair!


----------



## Ruthanne

Blessed said:


> Hey, that is not fair, you are eating healthy and then showing pictures of pies on another thread.  Get over here and eat a hamburger!


I'd love a nice cheeseburger please..
 Haven't had one in awhile


----------



## hollydolly

Bella said:


> Now, was that so hard? Hmm? Gimme that eclair!


Drop that sword you varmint, and turn your steed around ... ye will get no Patisserie from me


----------



## Bella

hollydolly said:


> *Drop that sword you varmint, and turn your steed around ... ye will get no Patisserie from me*


----------



## hollydolly

Bella said:


>


Send for that child's father, and give her a good thrashing...


----------



## Bella

hollydolly said:


> *Send for that child's father, and give her a good thrashing...*


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm either going to have an avocado sandwich or a tuna sandwich.


----------



## WheatenLover

We are having chicken, veg, something else. Not sure yet.

The good news is my Vegan, GF son has decided to have a mainly plant-based diet. We shall see - he said he would eat the chicken, no problem. I bought spare ribs tonight, so I asked him if he would eat those, and he said no, because he doesn't like them! Yippee! 6 lbs. of spare ribs all for me!


----------



## WheatenLover

DebraMae said:


> Salmon, sweet potato and asparagus for dinner.


Wow! That is so healthy. Good for you!


----------



## Blessed

Baked pork chop, fried okra and new potatoes in cream sauce!


----------



## Gemma

Stuffed peppers, baby red mashed potatoes and corn.


----------



## caroln

Lunch, french bread pizza.
Dinner, cubed steak and those baked brussel sprouts recipe I'm trying.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had my evening meal.. Dinner.. first day of my diet..

realised if I eat too little I'll only snack later and I must avoid that, so I had a tiny Tomato and Mozzarella Frittata.. ( 130 grms )... 2 small boiled potatoes, no butter or dressing.. and  2 tablespoons of Spaghetti rings in tomato sauce..

I didn't even manage to eat it all, which is a great sign.. I've put the remains in the fridge in case I get hungry later.. one of the worst things for me is being hungry before bed, because I won't sleep.. 

I can't eat from this evening anyway. I have to  fast until after I have my Blood test tomorrow at 11am... water only allowed


----------



## RadishRose

Salmon again last night. Tired of it now.

Brunch was a hot dog and a serving of instant mashed potatoes.

Tonight I have a small steak to broil, and intend to make a watermelon salad.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Leftover green beans, cabbage salad, and the last tomato on toast.

Ice cold skim milk in a frosted glass* and peanut butter cookies for afters. 

*Keeping a few glasses on the freezer door during this hot weather is a simple pleasure for me.


----------



## Been There

Oatmeal for breakfast today. No lunch. I never eat lunch. Tonight for dinner is Brisket that I have been slow cooking in a crockpot mixed vegetables and small piece of a yam. Chocolate Mousse for dessert. I make my own. Iced Tea for my drink.


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> Just had my evening meal.. Dinner.. first day of my diet..
> 
> realised if I eat too little I'll only snack later and I must avoid that, so I had a tiny Tomato and Mozzarella Frittata.. ( 130 grms )... 2 small boiled potatoes, no butter or dressing.. and  2 tablespoons of Spaghetti rings in tomato sauce..
> 
> I didn't even manage to eat it all, which is a great sign.. I've put the remains in the fridge in case I get hungry later.. one of the worst things for me is being hungry before bed, because I won't sleep..
> 
> I can't eat from this evening anyway. I have to  fast until after I have my Blood test tomorrow at 11am... water only allowed


Dang...doesn't sound like you ate much at all.
Hope you can sleep later.


----------



## Been There

Been There said:


> Oatmeal for breakfast today. No lunch. I never eat lunch. Tonight for dinner is Brisket that I have been slow cooking in a crockpot mixed vegetables and small piece of a yam. Chocolate Mousse for dessert. I make my own. Iced Tea for my drink.


The Brisket was dee-licious. Absolutely tender and very tasteful. The mousse was so-so.


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Dang...doesn't sound like you ate much at all.
> Hope you can sleep later.


...it's 12.35, and I'm not tired, but I need to be up early in the morning... so I'm hoping to start feeling tired soon... I had sugar free jelly (jello) for supper.. left the spaghetti and spuds in the fridge..


----------



## Millyd

Crash diets that involve very little calories can be dangerous  , Australia most recently lost one of its famous cricketers Shane Warne  due to him going on a very limited calorie diet
he died suddenly of heart failure said to be caused by his diet he was 52.

ONE  of his homes in Melbourne  I  have seen / driven past due to living in Melbourne until a few years ago has just sold for a cool
$8 million


----------



## IKE

Had a big bowl of mama's homemade chili (yep I like it made with beans), some saltines and a thick cut piece of extra sharp cheddar cheese for supper......it was really good and I'm full as a tick.


----------



## caroln

Well, I had the roasted brussel sprouts with the brown sugar, soy sauce and ginger sauce.  The brussel sprouts were really good, but I can take or leave the sauce.  I'm going to try them again with a browned butter sauce.


----------



## PamfromTx

I chopped up the leftover beef roast.  But prior to that I had sliced onion and red pepper and sauteed.  Then I added the meat, a pot roast seasoning package and some beef (low sodium) broth.  Cooked it for about 30 minutes.  Beef was quite tender.  Served it with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Pink Biz

Dinner was tuna salad and avocado sandwich on sourdough bread with potato chips.


----------



## dobielvr

I had some left over roasted chicken I made yesterday.  For an added bonus I made a creamy yogurt, garlic, shredded cucumber and lemon sauce.  Just like tzatziki, only w/out the fresh dill.  Some peas.

For dessert I'm having some fresh figs, green and purple.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I made a casserole of macaroni and cheese this morning.

I’ll bake it off this afternoon and microwave a bag of mixed vegetables.

That will take care of the cooking for a couple of days.


----------



## fatboy

two angus beef patties with low carb steak sauce


----------



## hollydolly

just had mine...I've been out all day, and I was starving when I was out but I didn't break my diet.. I just stopped and had a small coke... and that kept  me going.. I've just had dinner.. (7pm).. 2 chicken thighs cooked without skin, and no fat.. and a tomato/Lettuce  salad, with a teaspoonful of Honey Mustard dressing..


----------



## debodun

I made spaghetti and added some of the grape tomatoes from my garden along with seasonings. Not bad....


----------



## Gemma

Maine Lobster ravioli in a brown butter sauce sprinkled with parmesan cheese and a nice garden salad with produce from my garden, dressed with a homemade vinaigrette.   Small sliver of cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## DebraMae

I made Mexican chicken and rice, which is kind of like fajitas and Spanish rice,  and a salad for dinner.  Dessert was a Klondike Bar.


----------



## WheatenLover

For lunch, I had snack size Payday candy bars. 

I haven't had dinner yet.


----------



## Blessed

WheatenLover said:


> For lunch, I had snack size Payday candy bars.
> 
> I haven't had dinner yet.


I have not had dinner yet either, think I might skip tonight for a proper dinner, maybe some cereal.  I do love paydays, thanks for making me think of that as I sit here in my PJ's with dogs in my lap LOL


----------



## WheatenLover

Blessed said:


> I have not had dinner yet either, think I might skip tonight for a proper dinner, maybe some cereal.  I do love paydays, thanks for making me think of that as I sit here in my PJ's with dogs in my lap LOL


You are very welcome!  I asked my son to get me a Payday candy bar, and the store was out, so he bought me an entire bag! I am so lucky!


----------



## Pink Biz

Cheeseburger and black bean/avocado salad with Italian dressing.


----------



## Pappy

Saturday night, sliced ham, potatoes au rotten,   And rice pudding with whipped cream.


----------



## Barbara971

Rotisserie chicken and macaroni salad, store bought.


----------



## Barbara971

Pappy said:


> Saturday night, sliced ham, potatoes au rotten,   And rice pudding with whipped cream.


Fancy, except for the rotten part!


----------



## fatboy

spam and eggs


----------



## Pappy

Barbara971 said:


> Fancy, except for the rotten part!


A stab at humor Barbara. My kids use to call them that name.


----------



## Blessed

Thinking about some kind of quiche, going to do a little of a this and that and see how it goes.  Will start with hamburger meat.  Figure out some veggies and cheese.


----------



## hollydolly

Prawns.. tomato, grapes and lettuce salad  with some honey & mustard dressing. ( tiny)... on 2 slices of soft low calorie bread without butter 

This morning because it is Sunday I did allow myself an egg on a potato cake... only 1.8grms of fat in the potato cake..


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had,  King Prawn wonton soup...  1.5grms of fat.. ... and 2 small skinless chicken thighs with broccoli 

It's not even been a week and I've lost 3 pounds...


----------



## Furryanimal

Today was ham sandwiches at the cricket


----------



## Pappy

Tonight: Pizza Hut pizza and honey coated chicken wings.


----------



## Gemma

Sloppy Joe's and potato salad.


----------



## RadishRose

Cavatelli and 2 meatballs.
Ice cream sandwich


----------



## Capt Lightning

Probably cook spaghetti Bolognese  for dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

Last night I had low calorie fish pie... 

Today it's going to be 90 deg , so I don't do well in the heat with food, so no idea what I'll eat tonight


----------



## Gemma

Grilled salmon, grilled asparagus and a tomato/cucumber salad.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I actually had dinner for lunch. Trying to eat the larger meal earlier in the day.  I had a turkey burger with boxed mac and cheese (don't tell the cooks in my family! ) and broccoli salad. It's almost 10 p.m. and I still haven't had dinner. Maybe I'll just have the rest of the canned ravioli.  I have to eat now and take my nightly meds.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Yesterday I peeled and stewed six big tomatoes with four whole cloves, S&P, a little sugar, and a piece of butter.

Supper was a bowl of stewed tomatoes with buttered rye toast and a glass of ice cold skim milk.


----------



## WheatenLover

We ate out at Eat 'n Park. I had a hot roast beef sandwich and gravy fries. It was good, as usual.


----------



## Pappy

Easy to fix Mrs. Callendar frozen pot pies. Ice tea and vanilla fudge ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I cooked swordfish steaks with baby potatoes and courgettes (both from our garden) for dinner yesterday.  Not sure what to make for today's lunch - probably a mixed salad of some kind.  Tonight it will be pork chops with sauerkraut and German potato salad.


----------



## ronaldj

a whole lot of green beans, tomatoes, zucchini, and peppers, and cucumbers.....our garden is exploding with goodness.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I thawed a pint of meat sauce this morning.

Half went into a small casserole of chili with beans.

The other half went into a small casserole of baked ziti.

While the ziti was baking I made a cabbage salad.

The kitchen is closed for the weekend!


----------



## RadishRose

Last night I made a New England style fish chowder with haddock.
Store brand Klondike bar.

Ate more chowder for breakfast.


----------



## Blessed

RadishRose said:


> Last night I made a New England style fish chowder with haddock.
> Store brand Klondike bar.
> 
> Ate more chowder for breakfast.


We are just a funny bunch, I also eat things that are not specifically for a meal.  Dinner or lunch foods for breakfast, breakfast foods for dinner.  I just eat what I want now when I want it LOL


----------



## RadishRose

Blessed said:


> We are just a funny bunch, I also eat things that are not specifically for a meal.  Dinner or lunch foods for breakfast, breakfast foods for dinner.  I just eat what I want now when I want it LOL


I so agree.

There's no such things as "breakfast, lunch or dinner" foods. Food is food.

I'm always amazed by people who eat the same food for breakfast every single day with little to no variation, but couldn't bear to eat the same thing for supper night after night.

It's also funny that most people thing nothing of eating dessert for breakfast, yet strictly follow other food "rules".

Free Yourselves!
 Join the "Cold Pizza For Breakfast Movement"!


----------



## Furryanimal

A burger on a hash brown waffle.


----------



## RadishRose

Chicken and corn taco baked casserole with onions, peppers, diced tomatoes w/ chilies, sour cream, cumin, corn and Cheddar.


----------



## Blessed

I got up about 3AM, had a tuna salad sandwich and potato chips for breakfast.  Had a bowl of shredded wheat for dinner last night. I am all over the place with my eating. Tonight, I plan to eat leftover beef roast and veggies.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Blessed said:


> I got up about 3AM, had a tuna salad sandwich and potato chips for breakfast.  Had a bowl of shredded wheat for dinner last night. I am all over the place with my eating. Tonight, I plan to eat leftover beef roast and veggies.


Nice breakfast. I eat breakfast for dinner some time and vice versa. Just did so this week. Sometimes it's about what our taste buds feel like and others it's about what's most easy and convenient.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Roast shoulder of pork and apple sauce  today,   with broad beans and potatoes.


----------



## RadishRose

Tonight it's meatloaf, baked macaroni and cheese, tossed salad, watermelon. DGS and his GF coming.


----------



## hollydolly

I really have no idea what to have.. It's 6.30pm..I've been out all day. I had some Tapas when I was out around 1pm... but this heat kinda takes away my appetite... Trouble is if I don't eat now I'll be hungry come bedtime, and that's a bad time to eat..

For now I'm just drinking zero calorie Ice cold Orangeade


----------



## Moon Rat

For tonight? Chicken with Broccoli, Pasta and a light Cream Sauce and Iced Tea
Dessert tonight will be reduced fat Key Lime Pie w/Decaf Coffee

The Broccoli, Pasta in a Cream Sauce comes frozen from Birds Eye. I grill the Chicken. The reduced fat Key Lime Pie comes from the local pastry shop.  https://www.kroger.com/p/birds-eye-...oli-in-cheese-sauce-frozen-meal/0001450002377


----------



## hollydolly

Ultimately I had Prawns , and Scallops in a Lobster & Spinach sauce... ( sod the diet for tonight )


----------



## Aunt Bea

Yesterday at the flea market I went a little bit overboard on produce.

This morning I stuffed two long sweet red peppers with meatball mix and made a sheet pan of roasted onions, mushrooms, zucchini, and hot sausage chunks.

That should take care of the cooking until Friday.

I’m still trying to decide what to do with three huge tomatoes.

_Summertime and the living is easy …_


----------



## Furryanimal

Sausage,beans and chips


----------



## Aunt Bea

I peeled three giant tomatoes and a red pepper, simmered them with a dash of sugar, salt, and pepper then I buzzed them with the immersion blender and added a knob of butter to make about six cups of a simple summer soup. 

I also made a tuna macaroni salad.


----------



## WheatenLover

I ate a huge baked potato with cheese on it (from Wendy's) which was like eating an entire dinner! Later, ice-cream and a handful of nuts.

You guys are nearly forcing me to invite myself over for dinner!


----------



## Ruthanne

Penne pasta  with meatballs and marinara sauce,  salad with cheese .


----------



## hollydolly

I had early dinner something I'd previously cooked and frozen.... Minced beef, sausage ( chopped into quarters ...)... peas and broccoli... no potatoes


----------



## dobielvr

Lettuce wraps w/chicken and cheese.
Cucumbers and avocado slices.

Having a light lunch today.


----------



## WheatenLover

I had a huge roll I baked yesterday, and 4 small chicken egg rolls.

I took out Rhodes frozen yeast roll balls, about half a package was left. I put it on the counter and forgot about it. A few hours later, it was defrosted and had risen to fill the entire bag. The dough had melded together, so I baked about 6 huge rolls at midnight, and then ate one. This is a lot easier than waiting for it to rise for 3-5 hours before baking. I wasn't waiting for the time to pass, is all.


----------



## DebraMae

I picked up groceries this morning and tonight made chicken gumbo and cornbread.


----------



## Blessed

WheatenLover said:


> I had a huge roll I baked yesterday, and 4 small chicken egg rolls.
> 
> I took out Rhodes frozen yeast roll balls, about half a package was left. I put it on the counter and forgot about it. A few hours later, it was defrosted and had risen to fill the entire bag. The dough had melded together, so I baked about 6 huge rolls at midnight, and then ate one. This is a lot easier than waiting for it to rise for 3-5 hours before baking. I wasn't waiting for the time to pass, is all.


I just love Rhodes frozen rolls or loafs when I don't have time or energy to make my own.


----------



## JaniceM

I'd planned to make this yesterday, but didn't have time:  chicken and biscuits with carrots.
and a big glass of cold chocolate milk.


----------



## Jackie23

I'm going to cook taco filling today....so it will be tacos today as I have avocados that are getting too ripe.


----------



## hollydolly

I know I'm on a diet but today for dinner I had Butter Chicken Curry  with a small garlic & coriander Naan Bread... it was very nice too..


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> I know I'm on a diet but today for dinner I had Butter Chicken Curry  with a small garlic & coriander Naan Bread... it was very nice too..


What a coincidence, that's what we had too! Sans the Naan though.


----------



## Blessed

Pinky said:


> What a coincidence, that's what we had too! Sans the Naan though.


Spaghetti with meat sauce and I need to finish that lemon pie, LOL


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> What a coincidence, that's what we had too! Sans the Naan though.


Ha!! ..and there was I thinking...hmmm it's a bit strange to have curry on a Sunday.. but I thought why not.. there's only me..


----------



## Lavinia

My microwave blew up and I was debating whether to buy a new one, a multi-cooker or a steamer. I decided on the steamer so today I tried it out, with Victoria Beckham's favourite.....steamed fish and vegetables. Very good too!


----------



## hollydolly

Lavinia said:


> My microwave blew up and I was debating whether to buy a new one, a multi-cooker or a steamer. I decided on the steamer so today I tried it out, with Victoria Beckham's favourite.....steamed fish and vegetables. Very good too!


I have a steamer, I use to use it a lot but  it takes up a lot of room on my counter so I just steam veggies and fish in the microwave... or often I;ll wrap it in foil and bake  in the oven.. or even cook in milk in the frying pan


----------



## Lavinia

hollydolly said:


> I have a steamer, I use to use it a lot but  it takes up a lot of room on my counter so I just steam veggies and fish in the microwave... or often I;ll wrap it in foil and bake  in the oven.. or even cook in milk in the frying pan


Smoked haddock baked in milk with mashed potatoes and peas is one of my favourites.


----------



## hollydolly

Lavinia said:


> Smoked haddock baked in milk with mashed potatoes and peas is one of my favourites.


Mine too...yummmy...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Very hot and humid!

Locally grown yellow wax beans cooked in milk, iced tea, and a banana.


----------



## RadishRose

I went out for groceries today and then didn't feel like cooking.

So, a lettuce, tomato and red onion salad with a ham sandwich was supper just now. Oh, and 3 tiny coconut macaroons.


----------



## hollydolly

I wasn't really much in the mood to cook after being out all day in the horrible heat of the humidity... so I was late having something to eat, and I just bunged a tray of Scampi in the oven.. and that's all I had ..


----------



## Blessed

Cooked a pound of bacon in the oven, since I had it on made some cornbread and an apple tart.  I still have meat sauce left from a couple of days ago.  I will either have a BLT or spaghetti, tart with vanilla ice cream for dessert,  sorry it is still to hot there @hollydolly.  We had a lot of rain so things have cooled off a little.


----------



## Bella

Meh, I don't feel like cooking either. I made some eggplant parm the other day. I'm gonna take what's left over, add some tomato sauce to it, and serve it over penne. That's tonight's dinner.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Cooked a pound of bacon in the oven, since I had it on made some cornbread and an apple tart.  I still have meat sauce left from a couple of days ago.  I will either have a BLT or spaghetti, tart with vanilla ice cream for dessert,  sorry it is still to hot there @hollydolly.  We had a lot of rain so things have cooled off a little.


yep we're all praying for rain, but there's none forecast despite the cloud and humidity...  

I tend to do that too whenever I have the oven on, I'll use it to cook something else..


----------



## dobielvr

Made a turkey burger w/ a velvetta cheese slice melted on top.
And some sauteed mushrooms.

Iced tea.


----------



## WheatenLover

I had a bowl of chocolate almond chip ice-cream, with chocolate syrup on it. Dairy group.


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning I took a few dilapidated old mushrooms and sautéed them in butter with a splash of cognac.

I added them to a can of cream of mushroom soup thinned with skim milk.

That yielded two nice bowls of soup to microwave along with other odds and ends for today and tomorrow.


----------



## JaniceM

I'm hungry... so I just had a cheddar/potato bake, 3 white chocolate Reese's pumpkins, and will probably finish with a glass of chocolate milk


----------



## PamfromTx

Chicken tacos with the fixings.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I saw this ad on FB and immediately wondered what our UK friends would think of this pairing…. @hollydolly, @timoc, etc.  for myself, idk.   Maybe taking the pumpkin spice thing a bit too far?


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> I saw this ad on FB and immediately wondered what our UK friends would think of this pairing…. @hollydolly, @timoc, etc.  for myself, idk.   Maybe taking the pumpkin spice thing a bit too far?
> 
> View attachment 235992


Well if anyone likes pumpkin spice ( I don't ).. I'm sure they'd like it..


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Well if anyone likes pumpkin spice ( I don't ).. I'm sure they'd like it..


I don't like pumpkin spiced drinks but I love pumpkin pie, bread and cookies.  I also will shake a little onto a baked sweet potato.  Do you like pumpkin in any form?


----------



## -Oy-

For lunch / dinner today I nipped dpwn to a local cafe on the sea front for bacon, sausage, egg, hash brown, beans and toast


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I'll probably have butter chicken, simply because I got it out of the freezer last night to defrost.. but I'm not really in the mood for it today..


----------



## Blessed

I have not decided yet but I best get to the freezer to take something out.  Shall it be chicken, pork or steak?  I think steak, have not had one for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Bella

Tonight's dinner is braised country pork ribs, corn on the cob, and a cucumber, tomato, and onion salad with fresh basil. I bought peaches to make a peach pie this afternoon, but it's going to have to wait for a couple of days until the peaches get a little riper. So, just some vanilla ice cream with blackberries later tonight.


----------



## Shalimar

*Blackberries! *


----------



## Bella

Shalimar said:


> *Blackberries! *


Yes!  I love them too! I bought them today when I bought the peaches. Last summer I made blackberry liqueur. It was delicious. I thought about making it again but just didn't feel like it. Maybe next year.


----------



## Geezer Garage

My wife just got in, and was hungry. So I made what was handy, all beef hot dogs, with sharp cheddar, and onions, on a whole wheat bun, with ketchup. Tonight it will be roasted chicken with seasoned small potatoes, and salad.


----------



## PamfromTx

I hate having leftovers.   Wish hubby would eat leftovers.  I usually will eat some.  Guess I need to clean out the fridge today.  I'm eating leftover chicken taco meat with lots of tomatoes.   Hubby is eating some shrimp empanadas that he bought at our grocery deli.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Well if anyone likes pumpkin spice ( I don't ).. I'm sure they'd like it..


I don't favor it either but will eat a slice of pumpkin pie during the holidays.


----------



## hollydolly

I didn't have the Butter chicken in the end.. instead I made Mac & Cheese with chopped fried bacon...


----------



## RadishRose

I made baba ghanoush last night, so this morning I had some on Italian bread toast.

Then ate leftover sauteed zucchini and a half-ham sandwich.

Just had a handful of fresh blueberries.


----------



## Blessed

I just cleaned out the fridge too.  Still steak tonight but took out some Country pork ribs from the freezer thanks to @Bella and will make some coleslaw and potato salad to go with.  That takes care of tomorrow, now I don't have to think about it.  Thanks Bella!


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Tonight I'll probably have butter chicken, simply because I got it out of the freezer last night to defrost.. but I'm not really in the mood for it today..


What exactly is butter chicken?  I'm visualizing a piece of chicken swimming in butter.


----------



## PamfromTx

Blessed said:


> I just cleaned out the fridge too.  Still steak tonight but took out some Country pork ribs from the freezer thanks to @Bella and will make some coleslaw and potato salad to go with.  That takes care of tomorrow, now I don't have to think about it.  Thanks Bella!


Sounds yummy!


----------



## Ruthanne

Salad, eggs, toast and butter pecan ice cream


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> What exactly is butter chicken?  I'm visualizing a piece of chicken swimming in butter.


https://www.recipetineats.com/butter-chicken/...   a mild chicken curry


----------



## oldpop

Deer chili and cucumber salad.


----------



## mrstime

DH just went to get us dinner. It will be chicken, but I'm hoping I get mac and cheese.


----------



## JaniceM

I'm currently making baked spaghetti.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had Minced beef, with chopped up sausages, broccoli, and mushrooms.. and put a slice of haggis on top.. which is something  I cooked in batches last month.. and then froze.. 

Then when I got back from being at the supermarket tonight.. 2 hours after dinner, I ate a Baby Bel low fat cheese.. and a frozen Peach Ice Sorbet Bombe


----------



## PamfromTx

Pasta with pepperoni (needed to use them pronto).  Yummiest pasta so far.  Added more spices to it.


----------



## Ruthanne

Smoked turkey breast with cheddar, onion and tomato  on honey wheat toast for lunch.


----------



## Marie5656

*I just made some pasta, Going to throw together a small macaroni salad with shrimp.  I usually make enough to last me a couple days.  I usually make a meal out of a bowl as it is rather filling*


----------



## carouselsilver

Shepherd's Pie made with sweet potatoes and mushrooms.


----------



## Ruthanne

Marie5656 said:


> *I just made some pasta, Going to throw together a small macaroni salad with shrimp.  I usually make enough to last me a couple days.  I usually make a meal out of a bowl as it is rather filling*


I've had such a taste for pasta and pasta salads lately.  Yum!


----------



## Ruthanne

carouselsilver said:


> Shepherd's Pie made with sweet potatoes and mushrooms.


Hi.  What is in a Shepard's Pie?  I've heard of it many times but don't know the ingredients.


----------



## carouselsilver

The recipe I follow has ground meat, onions, tomato paste, garlic and covered with riced sweet potatoes.


----------



## Ruthanne

carouselsilver said:


> The recipe I follow has ground meat, onions, tomato paste, garlic and covered with riced sweet potatoes.


Thanks!  I need some new recipes to make.  I'm bored with eating the same things all the time.


----------



## carouselsilver

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks!  I need some new recipes to make.  I'm bored with eating the same things all the time.


Here's a link to a similar recipe to what I make:https://oursavorylife.com/paleo-sweet-potato-shepherds-pie/


----------



## Ruthanne

carouselsilver said:


> Here's a link to a similar recipe to what I make:https://oursavorylife.com/paleo-sweet-potato-shepherds-pie/


Thanks


----------



## Pappy

Three silver dollar pancakes and thee sauage links for breakfast. Dinner was a Papa Jones pizza with extra cheese and pepperoni.


----------



## Marie5656

*I just had a bowl of the macaroni salad I made earlier.  I may have a bit more later.*


----------



## Blessed

Left over coleslaw, potato salad and cornbread. Later, apple tart and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Ruthanne

Tortellini Alfredo with chicken, Salad, Boston Cream Pie Slice.


----------



## carouselsilver

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks


Take note of the fact that the author of that recipe advises too much salt. If you make it, salt to taste.


----------



## Ruthanne

carouselsilver said:


> Take note of the fact that the author of that recipe advises too much salt. If you make it, salt to taste.


Thanks as I have to watch my salt intake.


----------



## WheatenLover

I had a frozen meal for dinner. We are moving Sunday, and our diet no longer includes home-cooked dinners. Besides that, I threw away the worn out cookware yesterday. I am only taking my cast iron skillet with me.


----------



## carouselsilver

WheatenLover said:


> I had a frozen meal for dinner. We are moving Sunday, and our diet no longer includes home-cooked dinners. Besides that, I threw away the worn out cookware yesterday. I am only taking my cast iron skillet with me.


Good ol' cast iron!


----------



## Ruthanne

Turkey, avocado , onion, mayo on honey wheat bread .


----------



## Furryanimal

French Onion soup with some toast.


----------



## WheatenLover

Last night, we ordered pizza, bread sticks (son), and bbq chicken wings (me). There are leftovers for lunch today.


----------



## PamfromTx

Not lunch or dinner.... but for breakfast I ate a slice of pizza.  Last night I went out shopping and left without eating of a homemade pizza that hubby made.  It was delish.  Ate every morsel of it.


----------



## David777

Breakfast was a cup of orange juice. Lunch eating now, a $2 can of mic'd Dennison's turkey chili with beans plus milk.


----------



## JaniceM

I decided to have another Bagel Dog.  Had one yesterday for the first time, and it was good!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Yesterday I made a version of this cold soup.
I'll have the leftovers today and a couple of graham crackers with skim milk for afters.


----------



## Blessed

I think it will be breakfast for dinner.  Time of the month for the dogs to get their heartworm medicine.  Easy to get them to take it when it is hidden in a fried egg with a runny yolk that has been cooked in bacon grease.  We all like a treat now and then. They actually know what is happening when I get out their special plates and the pill crusher.  They sit in the kitchen patiently waiting until it is ready.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had baked chicken drumsticks and Oven Baked mushrooms.. ( Giant mushrooms).. with a side of Potato salad


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Tonight I had baked chicken drumsticks and Oven Baked mushrooms.. ( Giant mushrooms).. with a side of Potato salad


Have you tried doing the drumsticks in an air fryer? The skin get nice and cripsy, I can do six at a time in about 25 minutes.  I also use the air fryer for chicken wings, both things come out juicy but with a nice crisp skin.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hotdog  on honey wheat with Dijon mustard and relish.  Pork and beans.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I had broccoli salad with a few mango chunks, chopped egg, croutons and thousand island dressing.


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning I oven barbecued five chicken drumsticks and made a potato salad.

I’ll pick up some tomatoes and cucumbers at the flea market this morning  for a simple side salad.

There is a fresh tub of ice cream in the feeezer and plenty of peanut butter sandwich cookies in the tin.

That will take care of the cooking for this Labor Day weekend.


----------



## jet

roast turkey today,runner beans/carrots/roast tatties(all from the garden)(not the turkey lol)and nice thick gravy


----------



## Been There

Last night I had a beef tenderloin (filet mignon) served with red wine mushrooms that was so good that I will definitely be going back to that chop house.


----------



## JaniceM

WheatenLover said:


> I had a frozen meal for dinner. We are moving Sunday, and our diet no longer includes home-cooked dinners. Besides that, I threw away the worn out cookware yesterday. I am only taking my cast iron skillet with me.


Same here.. except I haven't even received full approval for new place..
I popped a Stouffer's entree in the oven for lunch..  might make a grilled cheese and lunchmeat turkey sandwich for dinner.


----------



## Alligatorob

Boiled fresh shrimp!!


----------



## Blessed

Baked potato, fried okra.  I made a chocolate cake with butter cream icing and some cream cheese shrimp dip for snacking thru the week!!


----------



## Alligatorob

Blessed said:


> fried okra.


love okra!


----------



## Aprilbday12

hollydolly said:


> Are you eating differently during this enforced isolation period...  are you eating less, or more. ?
> 
> Are you eating ready made food that needs little preparation... or are you going the full hog and cooking from scratch...
> 
> Are you finding it difficult to make your favourite foods and having to use ingenious substitutions
> 
> Whether you're having cheese on toast...... or a full steak and all the trimmings come and share what you've had each day for either lunch or dinner...


In my mind I had roasted trout,grilled asparagus, mashed potatoes with butter and pecan brown sugar crusted sweet potato casserole. In reality I had a frozen thin crust small pizza.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Lunch in the park…


----------



## Aunt Bea

I pulled the soup bucket out of the freezer this morning and added a tired tomato, two rubbery carrots, half an onion, and a quarter cup of barley.

Another meal snatched from the jaws of the garbage can!


----------



## Hollow

Hmm, shall I regale you with one of my made up meals? I shall....

We begin with sauteing some chopped up onions, green peppers, tomatoes, spring onions, garlic (5 cloves). Then we add....

1x tin of pilchards in tomato sauce,

mix in with the veggies until hot. Eat and enjoy. (It _was_ pretty nice actually)


----------



## Pink Biz

Sloppy joes and potato salad for lunch.


----------



## hollydolly

Hollow said:


> Hmm, shall I regale you with one of my made up meals? I shall....
> 
> We begin with sauteing some chopped up onions, green peppers, tomatoes, spring onions, garlic (5 cloves). Then we add....
> 
> 1x tin of pilchards in tomato sauce,
> 
> mix in with the veggies until hot. Eat and enjoy. (It _was_ pretty nice actually)


Pilchards *ugh*


----------



## hollydolly

I just had Chicken drumsticks, Mushrooms, Green Beans, and Buttered Mashed spuds for dinner


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> Pilchards *ugh*


That's the same as sardines?


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> That's the same as sardines?


yep... pilchards are just larger older  Sardines


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> yep... pilchards are just larger older  Sardines


I agree with your viewpoint


----------



## Hollow

hollydolly said:


> Pilchards *ugh*


Pilchards are great for you! 30p a tin, can't go wrong with that either!


----------



## Hollow

hollydolly said:


> yep... pilchards are just larger older  Sardines


_Matured.....well rounded....plump! _


----------



## JaniceM

Hollow said:


> Pilchards are great for you! 30p a tin, can't go wrong with that either!


I'd rather eat the tin can.

But to each their own!!


----------



## Hollow

JaniceM said:


> I'd rather eat the tin can.
> 
> But to each their own!!


I'll show you a photo next time I make it....that'll persuade ya!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Hollow said:


> Hmm, shall I regale you with one of my made up meals? I shall....
> 
> We begin with sauteing some chopped up onions, green peppers, tomatoes, spring onions, garlic (5 cloves). Then we add....
> 
> 1x tin of pilchards in tomato sauce,
> 
> mix in with the veggies until hot. Eat and enjoy. (It _was_ pretty nice actually)


I’ve never had them hot, but they make a nice addition to a salad plate.


----------



## jet

i just had an all day breakfast mmm


----------



## Hollow

Aunt Bea said:


> I’ve never had them hot, but they make a nice addition to a salad plate.


They do don't they! Thank you for appreciating the humble pilchard


----------



## Hollow

Pink Biz said:


> Sloppy joes and potato salad for lunch.


I'm in the UK...whats a Sloppy Joes?


----------



## JaniceM

Hollow said:


> I'm in the UK...whats a Sloppy Joes?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sloppy_joe


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> I'd rather eat the tin can.
> 
> But to each their own!!


..so would I.... ...they could be paying me to eat them, and I still wouldn't...


----------



## hollydolly

Hollow said:


> I'm in the UK...whats a Sloppy Joes?


basically it;s mince on a Bap


----------



## Hollow

JaniceM said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sloppy_joe


A roll and mince then....yum!


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> basically it;s mince on a Bap


What the heck is a bap?  

n/m it was answered!!


----------



## JaniceM

I ran out of my usual yogurt, so popped a bunch of fish sticks in the oven, added cheese and mayonnaise...  plus a bottle of Carnation Essentials Cinnabon.


----------



## David777

For lunch today Wednesday that am eating as I type, mic'd a can of S&W Black Beans, that after the 4 minute microwave heating, strained, then added a modest amount of cheddar cheese plus a bit of salt.  Washed down with cold whole milk.


----------



## Pink Biz

hollydolly said:


> basically it;s mince on a Bap


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> I ran out of my usual yogurt, so popped a bunch of fish sticks in the oven, added cheese and mayonnaise...  plus a bottle of Carnation Essentials Cinnabon.


hahaha...  yup... if ever we run out of Yoghurt.. fish sticks with cheese is a close comparison...


----------



## MickaC

Alligatorob said:


> Boiled fresh shrimp!!
> View attachment 238091


WHERE’S MINE !!!!!!!.


----------



## Aprilbday12

JaniceM said:


> Same here.. except I haven't even received full approval for new place..
> I popped a Stouffer's entree in the oven for lunch..  might make a grilled cheese and lunchmeat turkey sandwich for dinner.


I’m moving too! In 11 days! Guess next week will be  take outs


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> hahaha...  yup... if ever we run out of Yoghurt.. fish sticks with cheese is a close comparison...


Haha.. I just meant I usually have yogurt for lunch, but since I didn't have any I needed to have something different.


----------



## Hollow

I have had a very sedate day of eating today. Nothing experimental. A couple of rice cakes, and a bagel with ham & spinach.

It's been pouring with rain all day, so I am going to treat myself to a bit of chocolate, a little glass of wine, and a good book!


----------



## Aunt Bea

A scaled down version of this onion pie and a cucumber side salad.



https://www.theblackpeppercorn.com/vidalia-onion-pie/


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had steak and kidney pie...


----------



## RadishRose

Baked salmon, lima beans and home fries with onions and rosemary.


----------



## Owlivia

Something new to me- I panbrowned 2 skinny hotdogs in a little butter.  I put them in 2 toasted buns topped with hot dog chili sauce. 

Because @Hollow's  initial thread was so inspiring, and because I want to eat a bit healthier, this week I bought a package of Kimchi.  I had a side of Kimchi with the hotdogs.  Years ago I saw some Korean soaps and they made Kimchi which was something inspiring, too. 

No aftereffects so far.  I have survived and in a quiet repose.


----------



## mrstime

Ruthanne said:


> Hi.  What is in a Shepard's Pie?  I've heard of it many times but don't know the ingredients.


Our Shepards Pie has a ground beef  with a few veggies, and topped with mashed white potatoes. Then I looked up a recipe for Haggis, that left me still unsure of some of the ingredients.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Long work day and I managed to avoid the fast food, though it would have been easier.  Stopped and picked up extra veggies for supper... ended up with sauteed portabello mushrooms, baked potato, spinach with Texas Pete hot sauce and cooked carrots.

((Oh, and I had keto ice cream while dinner cooked  ;-P    Ah well, nobody's perfect))


----------



## funsearcher!

Roast beef, carrots and potatoes


----------



## Owlivia

JaniceM said:


> I ran out of my usual yogurt, so popped a bunch of fish sticks in the oven, added cheese and mayonnaise...  plus a bottle of Carnation Essentials Cinnabon.


Each time I read this I saw, "Caernarfon"  for Carnation.  I think the Prince of Wales talk this week is following me around.


----------



## Owlivia

@Ruthanne
Cottage Pie and Shepherd's Pie:

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipes/2270/main-dish/savory-pies/shepherds-pie/ 

I learned Cottage Pie was the beef version and Shepherd's Pie was the lamb version.  We can make them any way that tastes good.  I've eaten some really good ones at Irish pubs.


----------



## Ruthanne

Owlivia said:


> @Ruthanne
> Cottage Pie and Shepherd's Pie:
> 
> https://www.allrecipes.com/recipes/2270/main-dish/savory-pies/shepherds-pie/
> 
> I learned Cottage Pie was the beef version and Shepherd's Pie was the lamb version.  We can make them any way that tastes good.  I've eaten some really good ones at Irish pubs.


Thanks.


----------



## Ruthanne

Spinach salad, chicken breast with rice, cauliflower, kale,and Alfredo sauce.  Buckeye pie slice.


----------



## Blessed

Ruthanne said:


> Spinach salad, chicken breast with rice, cauliflower, kale,and Alfredo sauce.  Buckeye pie slice.
> 
> What is buck eye pie, is it peanut butter and chocolate?


----------



## Ruthanne

Yes it's a peanut butter and chocolate pie with a piece of chocolate candy on top.  I'm having it soon,.yum!  @Blessed


----------



## RadishRose

Marie5656 said:


> *I just made some pasta, Going to throw together a small macaroni salad with shrimp.  I usually make enough to last me a couple days.  I usually make a meal out of a bowl as it is rather filling*


Marie, I love mac salad with shrimp! And sliced black olives. I have some shrimp in the freezer; I'll make it in a few days.


----------



## Marie5656

RadishRose said:


> Marie, I love mac salad with shrimp! And sliced black olives. I have some shrimp in the freezer; I'll make it in a few days.


I add peas too, when I have them


----------



## RadishRose

Marie5656 said:


> I add peas too, when I have them


I've only added peas when I make mac salad with tuna, but it's a thought!


----------



## palides2021

Had leftovers (steamed kale and steamed veggies), so put them together in a sprayed pan: Sautéed the Kale, vegetables (cauliflower, carrots, broccoli), garbanzo beans, garlic, and added 2 tbsp Greek yogurt, sunflower seeds, pat of butter, 7 precooked shrimp, curry powder, garlic powder, salt/pepper.  It was delicious! My new thing is to slow down on the rice/pasta/potatoes and replace them with beans.

But had a strong aftertaste from the garlic, so enjoyed a sweet, ripe pear (from our tree) for dessert!


----------



## hollydolly

yesterday DD and I had breakfast at a Riverside restaurant bar.. nothing special except for it's location .. and it cost £21 for 2 bacon and egg sandwiches.. = $24 US dollars..


----------



## jet

no roast today,Toad in the hole,with tatties and runner beans and carotts


----------



## hollydolly

jet said:


> no roast today,Toad in the hole,with tatties and runner beans and carotts


Actually I might have Toad today too.... now you've given me the idea ..no spuds tho'


----------



## Hollow

Owlivia said:


> No aftereffects so far.  I have survived and in a quiet repose.


Tell me your secret recipe...tell meeee! Quiet repose indeed! I need some of that


----------



## Owlivia

I didn't expect no repercussions, must be a miracle!    I think the Kimchi must have some kind of superpowers.


----------



## funsearcher!

Making vegetable beef soup with all my garden vegs and leftover roast beef. It seems to grow on me so I expect to have plenty for several days.  Do not like the texture if I freeze it.


----------



## Pinky

Just finished our dinner .. broccoli, onions, carrots, mushrooms, chicken - with a little stir fry sauce.


----------



## hollydolly

I had belly pork strips marinaded in Maple and Bourbon... with a serving of mashed spuds


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Grilled portabello mushroom slices on rosemary sourdough bread with all the ‘cheeseburger’ fixings


----------



## hollydolly

I just had Mozzarella, Pesto  and tomato Quiche...


----------



## Ruthanne

Beef Hot dog on rye toast w mustard and relish.


----------



## dobielvr

Piece of salmon, w/rice and peas mixed together.


----------



## horseless carriage

dobielvr said:


> Piece of salmon, w/rice and peas mixed together.


We like something similar, rainbow trout, on a bed of long grain rice, topped with toasted almonds, served with a side of sweetcorn, which is what we are having today.


----------



## dobielvr

dbm


----------



## Pink Biz

Swiss cheese sandwich and potato chips for lunch.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had Ham, Colcannon, and baked beans


----------



## PamfromTx

Ground chicken burgers with lots of spices.  I grilled slivered red pepper and onions to top it.  Used Hawaiian buns.  Delish supper.


----------



## Aprilbday12

Owlivia said:


> Something new to me- I panbrowned 2 skinny hotdogs in a little butter.  I put them in 2 toasted buns topped with hot dog chili sauce.
> 
> Because @Hollow's  initial thread was so inspiring, and because I want to eat a bit healthier, this week I bought a package of Kimchi.  I had a side of Kimchi with the hotdogs.  Years ago I saw some Korean soaps and they made Kimchi which was something inspiring, too.
> 
> No aftereffects so far.  I have survived and in a quiet repose.


Where can I get canned chilli sauce that’s tasty and edible?


----------



## Aprilbday12

Hollow said:


> Tell me your secret recipe...tell meeee! Quiet repose indeed! I need some of that


Chick Filet chicken salad and an autumn milkshake!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I made my easy chili in my little crock pot this evening. I usually have it with a few croutons but I'm out, so I had a slice of toast.
~Can of kidney beans
~Canned tomato chunks (I usually use only pasta sauce)
~A little pasta sauce
~Diced green peppers and onions (they were frozen)
~About 1/4 C frozen) mixed vegetables (corn, carrots, sweet peas)
~Jenny O turkey burger, thawed in microwave
~I Can't Believe It's Not Butter spray (adds a salty flavor),
~Seasonings: chili powder, onion powder & bay leaf powder


----------



## RadishRose

Fried leftover mashed potatoes mixed with fried onions, some diced baked ham and cheddar cheese; run under the broiler to melt the cheese.

Small bowl of caramel frozen "dairy dessert".


----------



## JaniceM

Pot roast, carrots, and gravy on biscuits.. and a Carnation Essentials protein drink.


----------



## hollydolly

Steak pie.... and I got the Broccoli out of the freezer, decanted it into smaller packages, and put them back in the freezer forgetting to cook some for my dinner...


----------



## RadishRose

I made a pasta salad with celery, onion, black olives, tiny shrimp and mayo.


----------



## TeaBiscuit

Another rainy day, another comfort food dinner: spicy, smoky two-bean chili with cornmeal biscuits. I am looking forward to making chili mac later in the week with the leftovers.


----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


> I made a pasta salad with celery, onion, black olives, tiny shrimp and mayo.


Sounds yummy!


----------



## TeaBiscuit

I was very lazy today and didn't cook anything. Dinner is leftover lentil soup and whole wheat toast. Quick and easy!


----------



## Bella

Eggplant Parmesan and cucumber and onion salad. Later coconut pie.


----------



## RadishRose

TeaBiscuit said:


> I was very lazy today and didn't cook anything. Dinner is leftover lentil soup and whole wheat toast. Quick and easy!


Same here; leftover mac and shrimp salad.
Have leftover lentil soup in the freezer.


----------



## hollydolly

I had toad-in-the-hole and broccoli


----------



## Pink Biz

Leftover mushroom and sausage pizza.


----------



## dobielvr

Just threw together some chicken noodle soup.
Had frozen chicken in the freezer, and some thin short egg noodles I normally use for pilaf.

And, wonderful chicken bouillon cubes for flavor while poaching the chicken.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

dobielvr said:


> Just threw together some chicken noodle soup.
> Had frozen chicken in the freezer, and some thin short egg noodles I normally use for pilaf.
> 
> And, wonderful chicken bouillon cubes for flavor while poaching the chicken.


I’m loving all the soup suggestions… I love soup weather and making homemade soup!


----------



## Ruthanne

Home made chili .  I added quite a bit of cayenne pepper along with other spices and chili beans, diced tomato, onion and green pepper, and finely chopped celery.  Going to have some crackers too.


----------



## PamfromTx

Leftover pizza.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Home made chili .  I added quite a bit of cayenne pepper along with other spices and chili beans, diced tomato, onion and green pepper, and finely chopped celery.  Going to have some crackers too.


I am stuffed ... yet, I'm drooling.  I love chili!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> I had toad-in-the-hole and broccoli


What's toad in the hole?
Tonight, my dinner was unexpected. My son brought home eggplant parm with linguini and shared some of it with me. I'm glad because I had no intention of cooking.


----------



## Blessed

A 6 0z 2 inch thick ribeye, medium rare and a baked potato.  I have to buy a steak and cut it to serving size these days, makes no sense, you don't eat as much when you are older but you still gain weight! LOL  The rocky road ice cream for later has no calories HAHAHA


----------



## TeaBiscuit

OneEyedDiva said:


> What's toad in the hole?


Toad-in-the-hole is a British dish of sausages baked in Yorkshire pudding batter. It was one of my favourite meals in my omnivore days. Someday I might attempt to rustle up a vegan version. The Canadian vernacular of this dish, according to my 1966 copy of The Laura Secord Canadian Cook Book, is huskies-in-a-drift.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> I am stuffed ... yet, I'm drooling.  I love chili!


I just had 2 bowls.  It was yummy.


----------



## Blessed

This is one of those nights when I wish there was someone here for dinner.  You know those nights when everything turns out to perfection and you want to see that look in their eyes, no words needed.  I don't get it right all the time but it is good to know I can still do it.

Perfect mid rare steak with a good sear, just salt and pepper and butter.  ( Okay, the cow did all the work!) fluffy baked potato and oven roasted broccoli and cauliflower.  The best part is it was not work at all.  Do you ever surprise yourself when cooking?  What is your signature dish, never mind, I will go start a thread.


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> What's toad in the hole?
> Tonight, my dinner was unexpected. My son brought home eggplant parm with linguini and shared some of it with me. I'm glad because I had no intention of cooking.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


>


I see sausages but what is the base? is it mashed potato?  Looks tasty!!


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I see sausages but what is the base? is it mashed potato?  Looks tasty!!


Egg batter.. Called Yorkshire Pudding..


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Egg batter.. Called Yorkshire Pudding..


Yep I would love that, I have never had a yorkshire pudding but have seen them made on cooking shows. They were on my home page tonight, with an article about English comfort food.  Kind of like when I make corn bread, I use bacon grease in an iron skillet. Put the pan in the oven until it is very hot.  Then pour in the batter.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Blessed said:


> I see sausages but what is the base? is it mashed potato?  Looks tasty!!


Thank you for showing me what it is HD.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


>


Interesting.  That's not at all how I pictured it!  Thanks for the education, Hols.


----------



## TeaBiscuit

I played around with a recipe for biryani, adding vegetables and vegan chicken. It was so good. I will be making it again.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had late dinner.. around 9.30pm.. so I just made 2 salad rolls with red leicester cheese...but also I baked 6 potato fritters to have as well , I wouldn't normally eat that much but I've been craving chips for the last few days.. so this was a better option


----------



## Pink Biz

Red lentil spaghetti with mushroom meat sauce.


----------



## dobielvr

Spaghetti w/meat sauce.


----------



## Blessed

chicken wings, tator tots in the air fryer and salad!


----------



## Blessed

OOOPS! out of tater tots, switched to peas and carrots.  Each dog got a spoonful mixed in with their dinner!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

TeaBiscuit said:


> I played around with a recipe for biryani, adding vegetables and vegan chicken. It was so good. I will be making it again.


Vegan chicken, huh?! Never saw it anywhere but then I'm not vegan looking for options. TeaBiscuit...your avatar is making me want tea biscuits now. 
@Blessed  If you like sweet potatoes and ever come across Alexia sweet potato *puffs, *do yourself a favor and pick them up. They are so good. I add a little I Can't Believe It's Not Butter spray then sprinkle a little Splenda-cinnamon mixture over them and heat them in my NuWave oven. They could be dessert. My oldest grandson loves them plain.


----------



## hollydolly

I've just put some pork belly rashers into the oven to bake... I've marinated them in salt ,  garlic, and honey mustard dressing.. and I'll have sugar snap peas and  just a few potato fritters with them...


----------



## jet

im steaming a steak and kidney suet pudding,,smells gorgous


----------



## Capt Lightning

hollydolly said:


> I've just put some pork belly rashers into the oven to bake... I've marinated them in salt ,  garlic, and honey mustard dressing.. and I'll have sugar snap peas and  just a few potato fritters with them...


Yummy !  I bought some pork belly this morning with the plan to cook "Cider braised ribs" next week.  (I use belly slices as getting really meaty ribs is difficult)  The recipe is quite simple - basically the ribs are cooked along with carrots, swede, parsnips and celery in cider.


----------



## StarSong

I made pancakes a few weeks ago when my grands were here.  No ordinary pancakes, these.  They've got rolled oats, whole wheat flour, ground flax, tofu, almond milk, chopped apples, applesauce and other ingredients.  I always make extra to keep in the freezer.  Last night I put a couple of them in the toaster, then topped with unsweetened applesauce and cinnamon.  Yum!


----------



## Pappy

This morning I had two blueberry toaster waffles, tomato juice and coffee. For lunch we are having left over pizza from last night.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Cooking  snitzles with spatzles and mushroom cream sauce  for dinner this evening.


----------



## TeaBiscuit

jet said:


> im steaming a steak and kidney suet pudding,,smells gorgous


My dad used to love those. I remember he would buy them ready-made in a tin, take the top off the tin, and bake them in the oven. A nice memory.


----------



## jet

going out for pubgrub,,a rack of ribs,bq sauce and chips


----------



## Jackie23

Vegetable beef soup and cornbread


----------



## Pink Biz

Hot dogs and potato salade...I'm on a kick!


----------



## jujube

YAY! Eating out tonight.


----------



## hollydolly

Got a  Chinese Take-away .. Sweet and Sour King Prawns and Egg fried rice...  they always put a load of freebies in ..


----------



## Pinky

Today, we are just having salad and a pepperoni pizza, later on.


----------



## StarSong

Think I'll make a Greek salad tonight.  I've got some romaine lettuce, bell pepper, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, red onion, kalamata olives and artichoke hearts in the fridge.  Will top it off with a sprinkling of dried oregano, a little lemon juice and a squeeze of apple cider vinegar.


----------



## PamfromTx

Hot dog with chili on top.  Yummy.


----------



## Trila

Someone gave my Mon some eggplant from their garden, so of course, she passed them on to me.   I haven't made Eggplant Stew in ages!!!  It was sooo good!


----------



## PamfromTx

Trila said:


> View attachment 240797
> Someone gave my Mon some eggplant from their garden, so of course, she passed them on to me.   I haven't made Eggplant Stew in ages!!!  It was sooo good!
> View attachment 240798


I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## TeaBiscuit

I made a stew of pinto beans, brown rice, corn, onion, peppers, tomatoes, and Mexican spices. It was very tasty. No leftovers for lunch, unfortunately.


----------



## Bella

Meatloaf, a baked potato, and a salad of green beans, tomatoes, and onions.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Hot dog with chili on top.  Yummy.


Costco here still isn't selling hot dogs... that's been over a month now.. they've replaced them with cumberland sausages, there's no comparision.. I don't know  what's going on with the hotdogs and why they've not had any for so long..


----------



## dobielvr

Bologna sandwich and chips.


----------



## RadishRose

Leftover Lentil Soup thawed from the freezer.


----------



## Blessed

Chicken breast with green pepper and onions, served on refried beans and smothered in cheddar and jack cheese.


----------



## StarSong

TeaBiscuit said:


> I made a stew of pinto beans, brown rice, corn, onion, peppers, tomatoes, and Mexican spices. It was very tasty. No leftovers for lunch, unfortunately.


That sounds great!!!  Bummer about the lack of leftovers.


----------



## PamfromTx

Classic Pasta Salad

https://thetoastykitchen.com/classic-pasta-salad/


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had big juicy  fat sausage links, cooked in a red wine and red onion gravy... with peas, broccoli cheese tots.. and Yorkshire puddings


----------



## RadishRose

A small Caprese salad and a deli-sliced roast beef sandwich on oatmeal bread w/ a few bleu cheese crumbles on it.


----------



## MickaC

PamfromTx said:


> Classic Pasta Salad
> 
> https://thetoastykitchen.com/classic-pasta-salad/View attachment 240926


I LOVE this salad Pam…..I make it a lot…..winter, summer, spring, and fall…..never get tired of it.


----------



## Blessed

Homemade chicken and dumplings, Chicken simmering now with onion, carrot, celery and garlic.  Dumplings will be homemade drop that become big beautiful tender clouds of deliciousness. True comfort food at it's best!!


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Tonight I had big juicy  fat sausage links, cooked in a red wine and red onion gravy... with peas, broccoli cheese tots.. and Yorkshire puddings


I want to learn to make yorkshire puddings can you lend any advice.  I can google a recipe for the batter but any thing that you can add would be a help.  Do you use a certain kind of oil or meat drippings in your pan for instance?  Are there any tips of tricks I should know to make them light and fluffy? Also what it is a red onion gravy and how do I make it?


----------



## Pappy

Meatloaf and mashed tators. Then up to clubhouse for ice cream and bingo.


----------



## hollydolly

The best tip I can give you is to ensure that your oven is piping hot before you put the Batter in..it's imperative.  Put a tiny drop of oil into your pan.. if you're making individual YP's then a little drop of oil in each section.. or in a bigger pan, take a paper towel and wipe  a spoonful of oil on the bottom and side of the pan..  Heat that oil until it's smoking before pouring in the batter..  then don't open the oven door until time is up..

To make them light and fluffy, is all in the beating, the more air you beat into them the lighter they'll become.. and it's important to get them to rise high in the oven

Red Onion Gravy...

As many onions as you need.. I use  frozen chopped red onions.. but if I'm using fresh, then just one large onion

2 tbsp oil
1 large onion , sliced
200ml/7fl oz red wine ( optional) I use red wine stock pots
 100ml/3½fl oz beef stock(or vegetable stock for a vegetarian version)
1 tsp mustard powder ( I use half tsp for one onion )
salt and freshly ground black pepper


Heat the oil in a frying pan and add the onion. Fry on a  very low heat for 20-25  minutes, stirring occasionally, or until the onion is golden-brown but not burnt.
Pour in the wine and stock, reduce the heat and allow to simmer for 20 minutes, or until the liquid has reduced by half. Stir in the mustard and season, to taste, with salt and black pepper.


----------



## WheatenLover

Last night, we had meatball subs for dinner. They were easy to make because I used Prego sauce and store-bought meatballs.

Tonight we are having roasted chicken, Stovetop stuffing, vegetables, and maybe mashed potatoes.


----------



## Pappy

For lunch we had cup-a-noodles, crackers and a peanut butter cookie. Neither one of us feel that great today so the noodles was plenty.


----------



## PamfromTx

No breakfast nor lunch yet.


----------



## hollydolly

I had shredded duck in hoisin sauce wrapped in Pancakes for dinner a little while ago...

I have to tell you.. it's been in my fridge for a few days and I realised I need to use it tonight before it went bad.. and I had to reign myself in because as I approached the kitchen to cook dinner, I was whining  to myself.. ''oooh I don't really fancy duck for dinner tonight.''... and quickly reprimanded myself, actually saying out loud, '' good God how spoilt and privileged you must be to be whining about now wanting Duck for dinner''.. so I definitely made it, and thanked God I could afford it.. when so many people can't..


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> I had shredded duck in hoisin sauce wrapped in Pancakes for dinner a little while ago...
> 
> I have to tell you.. it's been in my fridge for a few days and I realised I need to use it tonight before it went bad.. and I had to reign myself in because as I apporached the kitchen to cook dinner, I was whining  to myself.. ''oooh I don't really fancy duck for dinner tonight.''... and quickly reprimanded myself, actually saying out loud, '' good God how spoilt and privileged you must be to be whining about now wanting Duck for dinner''.. so I definitley made it, and thanked God I could afford it.. when so many people can't..


 Poor little duck. I cannot eat duck.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> Poor little duck. I cannot eat duck.


Can you eat Lamb ? ( likkle lambs).... what about veal (calves ).. what about fish ?...


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Can you eat Lamb ? ( likkle lambs).... what about veal (calves ).. what about fish ?...


 I don't eat much meat, @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> I don't eat much meat, @hollydolly


are you a vegetarian ?.. my husband is a vegan


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> are you a vegetarian ?.. my husband is a vegan


Not quite but getting there.


----------



## rasmusjc

Well, definitely nothing from MickeyDs.  I had a big mac attack that put me in the hospital 30 years ago and haven't eaten there since.  What was scary is that I vacationed in England a few months later, and was a little leary when the locals were telling me that MickeyDs had some of the best food in the country.  I've been to London a couple of times since, so I know that their food is better than MD.


----------



## RadishRose

rasmusjc said:


> Well, definitely nothing from MickeyDs.  I had a big mac attack that put me in the hospital 30 years ago and haven't eaten there since.  What was scary is that I vacationed in England a few months later, and was a little leary when the locals were telling me that MickeyDs had some of the best food in the country.  I've been to London a couple of times since, so I know that their food is better than MD.


England's food has come a long way in 30 odd years. They're no longer suspicious of "foreign" dishes and have widened their choices from "mince" in a big way.


----------



## TeaBiscuit

For dinner tonight I am making spicy Chinese orange 'chicken' and broccoli to eat over brown rice. I was a bit heavy-handed with the hot sauce. *whew*


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> England's food has come a long way in 30 odd years. They're no longer suspicious of "foreign" dishes and have widened their choices from "mince" in a big way.


errrm..what ? I'm surprised that you think that way RR given you've never even visited the UK... our food only got a repuattion for being bland and no variety during the war, because everything that was available was rationed and unavailable .. that's  very much longer than 30 years ago.. close to 70 years in fact.. Our Chefs and restaurants are some of the best in the world..


----------



## hollydolly

rasmusjc said:


> Well, definitely nothing from MickeyDs.  I had a big mac attack that put me in the hospital 30 years ago and haven't eaten there since.  What was scary is that I vacationed in England a few months later, and was a little leary when the locals were telling me that MickeyDs had some of the best food in the country.  I've been to London a couple of times since, so I know that their food is better than MD.


I;ve never been to the USA but my family have as have my friends and they say there's no comparison with the Maccy Dees food in the USA and ours here.. which is far superior..


----------



## dobielvr

I had a grilled cheese sandwich for breakfast.
Finally bought some bread.


----------



## RadishRose

I made a lovely, creamy, zucchini soup, flavored with fresh garlic, minced onion, fresh basil leaves, parsley and chicken broth.

I took out some chunks of zucchini to set aside; added cream and parm-cheese to the pot at zapped it with the immersion blender. Returned the pieces and enjoyed 2 bowls.


----------



## Shalimar

*BBQ wild BC salmon, garlic lemon butter sauce, grilled potatoes, onions, and mushrooms. Salted caramel chocolate mousse cups. Spoiling myself.*


----------



## PamfromTx

dobielvr said:


> I had a grilled cheese sandwich for breakfast.
> Finally bought some bread.


Do you ever eaten a grilled cheese sandwich with tomato soup?   Yummy!


----------



## Pink Biz

I made a weird dish of leftover chicken breast, mushrooms, cornbread stuffing mix, jalapeños, and garlicy butter cream sauce. Sounds disgusting, but it wasn't half bad.


----------



## dobielvr

PamfromTx said:


> Do you ever eaten a grilled cheese sandwich with tomato soup?   Yummy!


I may have....can't remember.
I normally don't even eat grilled cheese.  But, I do have tomato soup on occasion.


----------



## PamfromTx

dobielvr said:


> I may have....can't remember.
> I normally don't even eat grilled cheese.  But, I do have tomato soup on occasion.


I haven't eaten the combo in years, but it is delish.  Love tomato soup.  It is   DY-NO-MITE !!!


----------



## Capt Lightning

One of my favourite fish dishes tonight for dinner.  Sole stuffed with prawns,  dill and mushrooms.  Poached in white wine which is thickened with cream and egg.  Served with plain boiled potatoes and broccoli.


----------



## hollydolly

Just had  Skinless chicken thighs, and Spanish Ham and Bechamel  Croquettes 

Waiting now for my Profiteroles to defrost and I'll have those with hot chocolate sauce


----------



## Gemma

BLT's and a side of coleslaw.


----------



## TeaBiscuit

Dinner tonight is a garlicky fettuccine Alfredo with chorizo and peas. All vegan. Mmm ... it is going to be so good!


----------



## RadishRose

Brunch was a leftover meatball in a mushroom and onion brown gravy with a small steamed potato.

Supper will be a grilled cheese sandwich and some tomato wedges on the side.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I  had a horrible Seafood Linguine, that came frozen ready made ( I should know better really) .. only needed microwaving for a few minutes *ugh'  it tasted horrible even tho' I added some hoisin sauce to it.... so I threw it out.. 

Now I'm going to go and stick some battered cod in the air fryer.. and then pop some tiny bread  rolls in afterwards  to heat.. and that'll be my dinner.. it's a little late to eat but hey ho..


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> Tonight I  had a horrible Seafood Linguine, that came frozen ready made ( I should know better really) .. only needed microwaving for a few minutes *ugh'  it tasted horrible even tho' I added some hoisin sauce to it.... so I threw it out..
> 
> Now I'm going to go and stick some battered cod in the air fryer.. and then pop some tiny bread  rolls in afterwards  to heat.. and that'll be my dinner.. it's a little late to eat but hey ho..


Recently bought an airfryer - they are great!  We put strips of steak, red, yellow and orange sliced peppers and tomatoes in this afternoon and ten minutes later it was cooked and delicious.


----------



## Gemma

Scalloped potatoes & ham, with a side of steamed broccoli.


----------



## PamfromTx

Enchilada casserole with lettuce & tomato salad.


----------



## Shalimar

*Homemade pizza and chocolate soufflé *


----------



## Blessed

Tuna salad sandwich, chips.  Later french silk pie!!


----------



## Gemma

Homemade chicken noodle soup, and hot French bread with butter. Dessert...Banana cake bars with coconut pecan frosting.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had Baked potato.. French Ham.. and Broccoli &  Cheese Tots


----------



## DebraMae

This afternoon I made a cake.  I have already had two pieces of it.  Think I will skip dinner.


----------



## PamfromTx

Gemma said:


> Homemade chicken noodle soup, and hot French bread with butter. Dessert...Banana cake bars with coconut pecan frosting.


Can I come over?


----------



## PamfromTx

I just want the banana bars.


----------



## Ruthanne

I am making pink lentil soup with beef rib bones for flavoring.  I've just added chopped onion, chopped carrots, chopped celery.  I used the spices turmeric, cayenne pepper, cumin, parsley, onion powder, and a little salt.  I plan to have some tonight with crackers.


----------



## Pappy

Meatloaf, smashed potatoes, apple sauce and iced tea.


----------



## Bella

Chicken breast in a white wine, mustard cream sauce, asparagus with butter lemon sauce and braised tomatoes. Later, a slice of apple pie topped with a scoop of homemade vanilla ice cream.


----------



## TeaBiscuit

A vegan chick'n burger and potato wedges. I finally got around to grocery shopping and I am rewarding myself with a treat meal.


----------



## Gemma

PamfromTx said:


> Can I come over?





PamfromTx said:


> I just want the banana bars.


Sure you can!  Always make a big batch.  

lol...that's what my hubby wanted first.  They were so gooood!


----------



## Ruthanne

Pasta salad that I made with brown rice and quinoa fusili, olive oil mayo, radishes and celery.


----------



## hollydolly

Chicken Noodle soup with Porcini Mushroom , black truffle Mezzelune......


----------



## LadyEmeraude

midnight snack, still up doing forms and paperwork and stopping in here
for a quick pop in.  Chips, scoop of homemade Potatoe salad and cuppa
hot tea.


----------



## TeaBiscuit

I am simmering some spicy chili beans so that I can make quick burritos for dinner later. I have to go out in half an hour and I am very happy that I will have something tasty already made when I return.


----------



## Pink Biz

Scrambled eggs (tomato, avocado and salsa) in a tortilla.


----------



## Ruthanne

Rotisserie chicken,  salad, apple  pie.


----------



## RadishRose

Will be broiling steaks, baking frz French fries and a pot of broccoli w/ olive oil and garlic.

DGS coming over tonight.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had French Ham again .. and this time with potato fritters and Baked beans...

Today while my friend and I were in town, we saw a Greek food truck in the precinct selling Greek Gyros.. I adore Gyros, haven't had one in years , no-one around here sells them... went to buy one and they wanted £10 just for one Chicken or pork Gyros .. .. nope I'm not Scottish for nothing.. not paying £10 for basically a chicken Pita .. from a street cart

prices have gone up so high here recently.. we were in a coffee  house.. and the man in front of us asked for a Banana and pecan flavoured Coffee... we nearly fell through the floor when he was charged £12.10....


----------



## Shalimar

*Crab Rangoon egg rolls with spicy sweet red pepper jam. Vegetable stir fry with black bean sauce. Crème brûlée. I am spoiling myself, again.*


----------



## David777

No breakfast as usual.  Lunch was a mic'd can of Bush's Black Beans with some added cheese washed down with whole milk.  Last night after just a PBJ lunch then no dinner, managed to get a walk up $46 ticket for the Doobie Brothers concert and when I got home about 11pm stuffed myself with deserts starting with apple pie over a couple hours.


----------



## dobielvr

David777 said:


> No breakfast as usual.  Lunch was a mic'd can of Bush's Black Beans with some added cheese washed down with whole milk.  Last night after just a PBJ lunch then no dinner, managed to get a walk up $46 ticket for the Doobie Brothers concert and when I got home about 11pm stuffed myself with deserts starting with apple pie over a couple hours.


Whoop whoop the Doobie Brothers!
Where are they playing?  Will Michael McDonald be there too?


----------



## hollydolly

Just had Roast shoulder of Lamb with Lamb gravy , and Jacket potato... such comfort food on a wet rainy evening like this...


----------



## Blessed

I have eaten lamb many times over the years.  It was a favorite at the Inlaws.  I found it to be on the gamey side. I never even tried to learn how to cook it.  I don't eat venison or quail for the same reason.  I do enjoy a wild pig, wild caught fish and seafood. Are there any meats you do not caqre for?


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I have eaten lamb many times over the years.  It was a favorite at the Inlaws.  I found it to be on the gamey side. I never even tried to learn how to cook it.  I don't eat venison or quail for the same reason.  I do enjoy a wild pig, wild caught fish and seafood. Are there any meats you do not caqre for?


I don't like Pork except in bacon... I really dislike beef particularly when it's been stewed ... I don't like Gamey meats such as Game birds Partridge, Pheasant et al .. and  Buffalo, Kangaroo or Ostrich, simply because they're too strong tasting and with little or no fat..

I'm a big fan of Lamb..  and it's very abundant here.. eat a lot of chicken because it'a available and cheap.. love Fish such as  Trout , Salmon, Haddock , Cod , Squid,  and seafood.. don't like Oysters.. tho'


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> I don't like Pork except in bacon... I really dislike beef particularly when it's been stewed ... I don't like Gamey meats such as Game birds Partridge, Pheasant et al .. and  Buffalo, Kangaroo or Ostrich, simply because they're too strong tasting and with little or no fat..
> 
> I'm a big fan of Lamb..  and it's very abundant here.. eat a lot of chicken because it'a available and cheap.. love Fish such as  Trout , Salmon, Haddock , Cod , Squid,  and seafood.. don't like Oysters.. tho'


Many of those exotic meats, I have never tried.  I could be wrong but I think the lamb there must be so much better there because lamb and mutton there have been raised there for a much longer time than here.  

The only of the seafood I don't like is salmon but husband and son love it.  I did cook it for them.  Oysters, I tried one raw, big in my husbands faimily, it did not go done well LOL.  I would be willing to try another but it must be fried!!


----------



## Shalimar

*Chicken and dumplings. Apple crumble. *


----------



## Blessed

Simple stuff, put on a pan of beans (pintos) when I got up.  Made a pan of cornbread, put some beef sausage in that oven with that. Since I had the oven on I baked pound of bacon to go in the fridge for breakfast or lunches.


----------



## hollydolly

it's past 3.30pm and I'm just having a snack..late lunch of a bowl of potato fritters..


----------



## JaniceM

Spaghetti & meatballs, and a large glass of chocolate milk.


----------



## Pinky

Greek today .. chicken souvlaki w. potatoes and Greek salad


----------



## RadishRose

last night was just tomatoes and bleu cheese dressing. Later, a bowl of multigrain tortilla chips.

Have no idea for tonight. Just ate a grilled cheese sandwich for brunch.


----------



## hollydolly

I've got my dinner cooking now while the washing is in the dryer.. .. got  Hoisin Duck and veggie Spring  rolls in the air fryer..  I'll have those with the leftover baked beans and Potato and tomato salad..


----------



## dobielvr

I've got chicken drummettes (sp?) in a plastic ziplock marinating in buffalo wing sauce in the fridge.
I've had it in there since yesterday noon.

I take them out periodically and massage them around in the bag.
They should be ready by around 4pm to throw in the oven to bake.


----------



## hawkdon

I just cleaned out a tub of Caramel, pecan, something else
Ice Cream....that may do me for lunch and supper.....


----------



## Pink Biz

Just had an onion, tomato and green pepper omelette with avocado toast. Boy, I'm stuffed!


----------



## Llynn

hollydolly said:


> I don't like Pork except in bacon... I really dislike beef particularly when it's been stewed ... I don't like Gamey meats such as Game birds Partridge, Pheasant et al .. and  Buffalo, Kangaroo or Ostrich, simply because they're too strong tasting and with little or no fat..
> 
> I'm a big fan of Lamb..  and it's very abundant here.. eat a lot of chicken because it'a available and cheap.. love Fish such as  Trout , Salmon, Haddock , Cod , Squid,  and seafood.. don't like Oysters.. tho'


Thank heaven that you didn't mention Cullen Skink again. I think I finally have my craving under control after the last time you mentioned it.

I had a spam sandwich today.


----------



## Gemma

Hubby is cooking tonight...Breaded pork chops, home fries and green beans cooked with bacon & onions.


----------



## BC Flash

The only dish better than "green beans with bacon and onions" is left over "green beans with bacon and onions"!!


----------



## Bella

I don't feel like cooking, so dinner tonight is a tuna salad sandwich with lettuce and tomato on whole grain bread, some chips, and wedges of dill pickle on the side. Later, apple pie with homemade vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Ruthanne

Rotisserie chicken, baked sweet potato, salad.


----------



## Blessed

Leftovers from last night!  No cooking and only one plate to wash! Well maybe two, if I have pie, okay, 2 plates.....


----------



## Ruthanne

Blessed said:


> Leftovers from last night!  No cooking and only one plate to wash! Well maybe two, if I have pie, okay, 2 plates.....


I had apple  pie...yum


----------



## Georgiagranny

Llynn said:


> I had a spam sandwich today.


You ate Spam on purpose? OMG. After the war years when Spam was mostly what we got because we had to save up ration coupons for Sunday dinner or special occasions, I'd had enough of Spam to last the rest of my life. Yuk.


----------



## Georgiagranny

I've been elected to make Sunday supper today except that DSIL has to be at work at 3. "Supper" is going to be around 1pm. They've requested pizza biscuits. Easy enough. Using canned biscuits, form them into shells in a muffin tin, brown some ground beef and add it to either jarred spaghetti or pizza sauce, fill shells almost to the top with mixture, bake at 375F for 20-25 minutes, top with shredded mozzarella, another couple of minutes in the oven to melt the cheese. Done. Serve with a salad and a veggie. They're even good leftover and cold.

Dessert is gonna be apple dump cake (three ingredients!) because I don't feel like messing with chocolate pudding cake today. Pudding cake is made from scratch. Maybe Thursday when I have a day off again.

ETA: I used Grands biscuits and Texas-size muffin tins. Found some pepperoni in DD's fridge so put a couple of pieces on each one. They're baking as we speak.


----------



## hollydolly

Llynn said:


> Thank heaven that you didn't mention Cullen Skink again. I think I finally have my craving under control after the last time you mentioned it.
> 
> I had a spam sandwich today.


spam ???.. *ugh* ...


----------



## Georgiagranny

@Llynn Poor you! Instead of Death on a Plate, you had Death Between Two Slices of Bread!


----------



## IKE

Llynn said:


> I had a spam sandwich today.



I'm also a fan of Spam......you just can't beat a fried Spam and mustard sandwich or Spam and eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Georgiagranny

@IKE Maybe _you_ can't beat it, but I can!


----------



## fatboy

5 eggs over easy and 2 sausage patties


----------



## hollydolly

fatboy said:


> 5 eggs over easy and 2 sausage patties


5 eggs ?... all at once ?...  isn't that bad for you ?


----------



## fatboy

hollydolly said:


> 5 eggs ?... all at once ?...  isn't that bad for you ?


i am on a keto diet.i have blood tests tuesday then i will find out if it might not be healthy for me.


----------



## Alligatorob

Nothing, about to start the pre-op fasting...


----------



## DaveA

fatboy said:


> i am on a keto diet.i have blood tests tuesday then i will find out if it might not be healthy for me.


Your forum name rings a bell with me.  In Cornish, Maine, there's long been an eatery called "PHATBOYS".  Good place to get a bite but it recently changed ownership and the name disappeared along with the prior owner.


----------



## hollydolly

fatboy said:


> i am on a keto diet.i have blood tests tuesday then i will find out if it might not be healthy for me.


oh do let us know, I'd be interested ..


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> Nothing, about to start the pre-op fasting...


did I miss it ?.. what are you having done ?


----------



## Georgiagranny

When the first cool days of Drop* get here, I get hungry and start reading recipes. I just found one for pierogi casserole. I'm in heaven.

*Drop is when the leaves drop off the trees. Some people call it autumn or fall. I call it drop. Keep in mind that we're still weeks away from Drop actually  happening here...

I made the apple dump cake. It smells positively divine


----------



## Alligatorob

hollydolly said:


> did I miss it ?.. what are you having done ?


Knees, full replacements, both knees.  Want it all over with in one event...


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> Knees, full replacements, both knees.  Want it all over with in one event...


oh wow !! I have a painful knee which at some point will need replacing.. reading your post has made that one knee start instantly aching.. Oh you're my Hero now.. 2 knees at once.. owwwwww!!!

..so you go in tomorrow.. ?.. how long are you in for ?


----------



## Alligatorob

hollydolly said:


> oh wow !! I have a painful knee which at some point will need replacing.. reading your post has made that one knee start instantly aching.. Oh you're my Hero now.. 2 knees at once.. owwwwww!!!
> 
> ..so you go in tomorrow.. ?.. how long are you in for ?


I understand, my knees hurt worse the closer I get to surgery...  Just thinking about them I guess.

I think if  you need both done doing them both at the same time makes sense, only one surgery and one lost recovery event.

It's tomorrow morning, doctor says 2 or 3 days in the hospital and then 10 to 30 days in a rehab facility.  I understand the first 2 weeks or so are critical to getting good recovery, need to move the knees through their maximum range, a lot.  Physical therapy to force that twice a day.  I've been told its painful, you get pain killers before PT to make it possible.  Not looking forward to it, at all, but when its over my knees should be much improved.  Better be.


----------



## hollydolly

Well wishing you every bit of luck you're wishing yourself... I'm sure those who have had knee replacements will join in when they see you're having it done..


----------



## RadishRose

@Alligatorob , I wish you the very best outcome and the very least after-pain! Tomorrow, huh? Please let us know how you are when you can. Thinking of you.


----------



## IKE

Alligatorob said:


> Knees, full replacements, both knees.  Want it all over with in one event...


The best of luck Bob and wishing you a speedy and as pain free as possible recovery.

Mama was told back in March that she is bone on bone in her left knee and that she should consider a replacement......the lube injection helped her for a couple of months but they won't give her another one till six months after the first.

She's not hurting bad enough for prescription or over the counter pain meds daily but she does have a slight limp so it does bother her. 

I'm not trying to convince her to either have or not have the surgery it's her decision......I just wish that I could go through the surgery for her.

*Again the best of luck Bob.*


----------



## Blessed

Hopefully it won't be too bad.  I was really afraid when I had my hip done but it really was not bad.  I was in so much pain before the surgery, the actual surgery was a walk in the park.  I was lucky to only be in the hospital overnight.  The hardest part was getting in and out of bed.  I had rehab come to the house for two weeks.  After that, I just made sure I did my therapy everyday, twice a day. 

I think you will do very well.  You seem like a pretty active person and that will make the recovery easier. Let us know how you are doing. Best Wishes!!


----------



## Capt Lightning

My knees hurt occasionally, but not enough to have any serious treatment. The rest of my body is falling apart!

For dinner - roast chicken with stuffing, cabbage, carrots and potatoes (from our garden).


----------



## RadishRose

Chicken Parmigiana, pasta and cucumber spears.


----------



## TeaBiscuit

Vegan Cincinnati chili over spaghetti. 

My rolls just came out of the oven. They smell so good, but I ate too much dinner. I'll have one later for dessert.


----------



## Knight

BBQ'ed chicken thighs, air fried French fries, a salad & amaretto flan for desert.


----------



## Pink Biz

Hamburger, smashed potatoes, olives and avocado.


----------



## TeaBiscuit

Homemade vegetable soup with one of the rolls I made yesterday.


----------



## Pappy

Salisbury steak, Mac and cheese and pickled beets. For dessert, two chocolate covered graham cracker cookies.


----------



## MickaC

Alligatorob said:


> I understand, my knees hurt worse the closer I get to surgery...  Just thinking about them I guess.
> 
> I think if  you need both done doing them both at the same time makes sense, only one surgery and one lost recovery event.
> 
> It's tomorrow morning, doctor says 2 or 3 days in the hospital and then 10 to 30 days in a rehab facility.  I understand the first 2 weeks or so are critical to getting good recovery, need to move the knees through their maximum range, a lot.  Physical therapy to force that twice a day.  I've been told its painful, you get pain killers before PT to make it possible.  Not looking forward to it, at all, but when its over my knees should be much improved.  Better be.


Best of luck to you…..I’m sure you’ll do very well.


----------



## Owlivia

Lunch was a sandwich of pork loin on toasted rosemary bread, spread with faux cheese in a jar.  It was yummy.  I had a granny smith apple and tea, too.

Faux cheese= store brand Cheese Whiz.  I haven't bought Whiz for years and decided to buy it earlier today.  I like it on a toasted English muffin.  This, coming from a lactose intolerant person.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had a bacon roll... too tired to be bothered to cook tbh...


----------



## Pappy

Just now eating the chicken slow cooker meal I made Sunday. Enough for one more meal.


----------



## RadishRose

Frozen pizza in the oven.


----------



## dobielvr

Sweet chicken sausage and fresh sauteed green beans.
I made a really good creamy garlic sauce.  Just like tzatziki, only w/out the dill.

I've been dipping everything in it lately.


----------



## Pink Biz

Creamy chicken breast casserole with cornbread stuffing and spinach. Cranberry sauce.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Tonight I had a bacon roll... too tired to be bothered to cook tbh...


Having one of those now but it is my breakfast.  A small ribeye steak and baked (jacket ) potato for dinner when I can decide when dinner time is. LOL


----------



## LadyEmeraude

baked chicken and three bean salad.


----------



## TeaBiscuit

I didn't think I was going to be home at dinnertime tonight but I was, so I made a recipe for creamy vegetable gratin and ate it with brown rice (because, as you may have noticed by now, I eat most things with brown rice). With a few tweaks, it would be a great pot pie filling! I now have two bowls of leftovers in the fridge. I may just make it through an entire week without eating toast for dinner!


----------



## Blessed

LadyEmeraude said:


> baked chicken and three bean salad.


Love baked chicken but have never grown fond of three bean salad.  Is it the cold bean salad I remember from childhood?  I had a bowl of slow cooked pinto beans and cornbread for dinner last night and it was just as good as my
used to make. I would not eat her bean salad.


----------



## Blessed

I have a big baker in the oven and a steak ready.  It was the monthly medication time for the dogs.  I am tired, so I crushed  one of their pills on a plate for each of them.  I srcambled four eggs with some sharp cheddar cheese.  Let that cool and mixed into the heartworm medication on their plates.   Woof, woof and they were done.  Usually do a fried over easy but it appears they like scrambled with cheese.  Live and learn. That will now be the go to for medicine!  I am sure they will want a bit of steak when I cook mine.  I always give them a bite!


----------



## Capt Lightning

The weather is turning distinctly Autumnal, so it's time for broth made with beef shin and a selection of veges from our garden.


----------



## hollydolly

probably rump steak tonight.. with mushrooms and Jacket potato... or maybe a Maple cured Bacon and Cheese flan


----------



## David777

No breakfast today. But lunch was for health goodness, a 12 ounce package of mic'd broccoli florets with mayonnaise and salt, washed down with a cup of milk. Then had a couple oatmeal cookies as dessert.  

After last weekend's huge HSB music festival, am slowly bringing my body back to normal since next Saturday is another big event with huge festive crowds in San Francisco that is Fleet Week that includes the famed Blue Angels air show and many huge Naval ships in the bay.


----------



## Bella

Pot roast, scalloped potatoes, baked yellow squash casserole with onions, carrots, roasted peppers, and mushrooms. Later, a slice of flourless chocolate cake with whipped cream.


----------



## Ruthanne

Baked potato  pizza, cake.  It's a white cake with strawberries for my birthday cake.


----------



## RadishRose

Egg Foo Yung, fried rice, egg roll. Delivered to my door.


----------



## TeaBiscuit

Pasta bake. This turned out especially creamy and good. Too bad for me that my daughter thought so too and ate my leftovers. LOL


----------



## Blessed

Just had a bacon sandwich,  Not feeling up to cooking,  Added bonus, little girl dog came a crawled over me. Looking and sniffing for that wonderful thing. LOL, she did not get a bite this time. She was allowed to lick the plate!!


----------



## Owlivia

I bought a can of Campbell's Chunky Soup (Beef, not much beef in the can) at the store today.  Since I have been having a lot of pain this week, I did not want to cook a full meal.

I took some mushrooms, diced small, last of the pork loin, green/runner/string beans whatever you know them by, a container of rice made with Zesty (peppery) Vegetable Broth and small diced onion.   I added all this to the Soup and heated up on the stovetop.  I had some bakery Rye Bread with butter and Tea.  This really warmed me up, which I needed after my shopping trip.


----------



## Bella

I've made butternut squash bisque and just finished stirring it up in my caldron.  It looks and tastes delicious! I'm going to have it with some nice crusty baguette  and a side salad of bat wings, rat tail, eye of newt, and hemlock.  Anyone care to join me?


----------



## IKE

Had a bowl of homemade chili and crackers for supper and mama told me that she was going to make a big pot of pho tomorrow.......gawd I love that woman.


----------



## hollydolly

Mushroom and Tarragon Pot pie....  then later I was still hungry so I had some hot  French toast  with one rasher of bacon..


----------



## Ruthanne

I made a pasta salad-chopped kale, celery, radishes with olive oil mayo and onion powder, cayenne pepper, turmeric and parsley.  Fusili pasta made of quinoa and brown rice.  It's chilling now for later.


----------



## RadishRose

Thawed some of my smokey, bbq pulled pork and cooked with frozen baby lima beans in tomato juice.

Salted Caramel ice cream.


----------



## Blessed

Bad migraine today, chicken noodle soup and saltines for the upset tummy,  Somehow I let myself run out the med I take for the nausea.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had German Baked ham, some Baked beans .. and a jacket potato...


----------



## palides2021

Ruthanne said:


> Baked potato  pizza, cake.  It's a white cake with strawberries for my birthday cake.


Did I read this right? You just celebrated your birthday, @Ruthanne ?
Happy belated birthday!

__
		https://flic.kr/p/7M4ecH


----------



## palides2021

Had two chicken sausages and large salad - parsley and basil from my garden, lettuce, avocado, olive oil and vinegar.
Made tea from herbs: parsley, oregano and basil

Also had a biscuit I made the other day using a Keto recipe - light and tasty. 

Makes 12 biscuits

Preheat oven 350 degrees F.

2 cups finely ground almond flour
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt

Mix the dry ingredients in large bowl.
Whip up 2 egg whites until stiff. Fold into dry mixture.

Meanwhile:
Warm 1/3 cup butter and add a little almond milk to cool

Mix 2 egg yolks and 3 Tbsp cream cheese
Add the butter/milk to it

Mix the wet mixture with the almond flour mixture. If it's too 
wet, add a little more almond flour to give it the right texture.

Fill a greased muffin pan (12 mounds) with the mixture

Bake 15 minutes.

Let sit 10 minutes before eating.

Enjoy!


----------



## RadishRose

Soup jam packed with veggies, also some Italian hot sausage pieces, and some tiny pasta.

A few thin, crispy cookies.


----------



## fatboy

cholesterol went up and they are having me take a statin.she said i need to stop eating saturated fats like cheese.thats what i snack on being on my keto life style and have lost weight.they want me to lose weight.this has been the easiest diet i have been on,i dont get hungry like other diets.i lost a lot of weight after my wife died because of grief.i could not eat.gained a lot back during the covid locked down .lots of cooking and baking.never baked a cake before.my wife always baked a cake,i made one and ate the whole thing that day.ok im done whining.


----------



## Marie5656

*Just ate a ice cream cone for lunch. Don't judge. LOL*


----------



## hollydolly

I had lunch out  with friends today so tonight I just had a ham roll for dinner.. and a chocolate flake


----------



## DebraMae

Lunch was parmesan and broccoli pasta.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight because it felt cold and I needed a warming dinner, I had butter chicken Curry and Pilau rice....


----------



## Ruthanne

palides2021 said:


> Did I read this right? You just celebrated your birthday, @Ruthanne ?
> Happy belated birthday!
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/7M4ecH


Thank you


----------



## Ruthanne

Avocado sandwich for lunch.


----------



## Pink Biz

Leftover lasagne and garlic bread from an Italian restaurant.


----------



## rasmusjc

Fried Alaskan Whitefish with Steak Fries and tartar sauce.....nothing spicy hot.  A food truck comes into town once a month with this fish.


----------



## palides2021

Baked salmon and large green leaf salad with diced cucumber, olive oil, vinegar
Dessert: 2/3 cup Keto ice cream - chocolate chip mint


----------



## RadishRose

palides2021 said:


> Baked salmon and large green leaf salad with diced cucumber, olive oil, vinegar
> Dessert: 2/3 cup Keto ice cream - chocolate chip mint


Oh I wish I had salmon! I made *tzatziki* for the first time, and it is fantastic. Salmon would have been  nice instead of pita. I drained the cucumber really well, unlike the restaurant's I've had.

I also grated a small clove of fresh garlic, a spoonful of fresh lemon juice plus a bit of zest, dried dill, a splash of olive oil and salt. Wish I had fresh dill.  What took me so long to make this?


----------



## Blessed

I think tonight will be shrimp cocktail with spicy horseradish sauce, baked potato and salad.


----------



## dobielvr

RadishRose said:


> Oh I wish I had salmon! I made *tzatziki* for the first time, and it is fantastic. Salmon would have been  nice instead of pita. I drained the cucumber really well, unlike the restaurant's I've had.
> 
> I also grated a small clove of fresh garlic, a spoonful of fresh lemon juice plus a bit of zest, dried dill, a splash of olive oil and salt. Wish I had fresh dill.  What took me so long to make this?


That tzatziki is good stuff, isn't it?

I'm hooked .


----------



## Ruthanne

For supper -casserole of chicken, green beans, sweet potatoes, mushrooms in Alfredo sauce.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Indian chicken, rice and veggies


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had skinless chicken thighs, Jacket Potato, and creamed mushrooms... deeeelishuss


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Tonight I had skinless chicken thighs, Jacket Potato, and creamed mushrooms... deeeelishuss


Hi HD, I've just been wondering what Jacket Potato is.  Is it what we call a Baked Potato ?


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> Hi HD, I've just been wondering what Jacket Potato is.  Is it what we call a Baked Potato ?


yes we also call it baked potato too... Either Jacket or Baked...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> yes we also call it baked potato too... Either Jacket or Baked...


Thanks for clarifying that


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Lunch was 1/2 of a large soft Pretzel I got from Wawa.  Dinner will be Michael Angelo's eggplant parm and broccoli salad.


----------



## Bella

Tonight, buckwheat noodles with marinara sauce, chicken sausage, and a salad. Later, homemade chocolate sherbet.


----------



## Aneeda72

We went to a new chicken restaurant today “Slim Chicken”.  Sign on the door said “open every day except when we are closed”.


----------



## TeaBiscuit

Aneeda72 said:


> We went to a new chicken restaurant today “Slim Chicken”.


There is a Chinese restaurant down the street from my house called The Hard Wok Cafe. I laugh every time I see the sign. 

I made a bean soup for dinner that turned out better than expected and we ate the whole potful. Now I am having coffee with a splash of non-dairy pumpkin spice creamer and a sprinkle of cinnamon.


----------



## RadishRose

Vegetable soup and a ham sandwich on rye.
2 chocolate dipped coconut macaroon cookies.


----------



## Pink Biz

Sauteed shrimp, wild rice mix, carrots, grape tomatoes.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I cooked 3 chunky links sausages in the Air fryer along with a small handful of potato 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...and a fried egg.. I never usually buy Frozen potato shapes but they were on offer so I thought I'd give them a try.. fairly bland as I expected.. will finish the bag but not repurchase..

Fried an egg.. and the sausages were delicious ...too

The about 2 hours later I had some Strawberry Haagen- Dazs  strawberry ice-cream which has real strawberry chunks  in it..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with some sugar free strawberry jelly.. ( jello)..  and I crumbled a small amount of Hazelnut chocolate on top... gave it a surprisingly tasty lift..


----------



## TeaBiscuit

I am making white chili in my slow cooker: white beans, onions, peppers, corn, vegan chick'n broth, cumin, oregano, onion and garlic granules, pepper, and hot sauce. Right before serving, I'll stir in some vegan cheesy sauce. 

(I just made myself so hungry for dinner writing that and now I have to wait for hours. Maybe I will go outside and commiserate with the chickadee who also thinks he's starving. LOL)


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight it's duck filled Chinese Spring rolls.. which I can cook in the Air fryer in just 10 minutes..


----------



## RadishRose

I just sauted 4 cut up zucchini, chopped onions and some garlic in olive oil.  Not sure what I'll have it with. Probably add tomato sauce and eat over pasta... seeing as how it's Pasta Day!


----------



## Aneeda72

Working a lot on the genealogy lately and had a major breakthrough on a relative in the middle of the night when a lightbulb in my brain lit up for me.  . Hate that when it happens, means no sleep.

Anyway, jumped on the computer and found the 1950’s census which showed he divorced his first wife.  YAY, cause I am the only one, of the researchers, who realized he had a second marriage.  Lets face it, I love being right.  Course I am the only one who knew he was an adopted child as well.

The icing on the cake is his OBIT which I can’t find on line anywhere, but a relative, decades ago, send me a copy which proves the second marriage.  Again,  to all the distance relatives who refuse to listen to the older living members of the families who actually know what they are talking about.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Stew today made with pork ribs and veges from our garden.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had leftovers from last night... Chicken thigh, Broccoli, and  potato fritters...

I didn't really fancy it, because I've got Oak smoked trout in the fridge, .. and Butter Chicken Curry.... but I was being good and trying not to waste anything..


----------



## Ruthanne

Boston strip steak, grilled mushrooms and onions, kale and mini peppers.


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> Tonight I had leftovers from last night... Chicken thigh, Broccoli, and  potato fritters...
> 
> I didn't really fancy it, because I've got Oak smoked trout in the fridge, .. and Butter Chicken Curry.... but I was being good and trying not to waste anything..


Oooh you could have smoked trout on toast tomorrow with sliced avocado and a poached egg on top.  One of my favourite things, in fact, I am going to have that tomorrow!


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> Oooh you could have smoked trout on toast tomorrow with sliced avocado and a poached egg on top.  One of my favourite things, in fact, I am going to have that tomorrow!


I hate Avocado...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> I hate Avocado...


Ave you ever tried it?


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> Ave you ever tried it?


Ruthanne.. I'm not 6.... lol..of course I've tried it, how would I know I don't like it ?


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Ruthanne.. I'm not 6.... lol..of course I've tried it, how would I know I don't like it ?


I know your not a child.  I've just seen a lot of people not liking something they never tried.  Sorry if I've upset you in any way.  Have a great night!


----------



## LadyEmeraude

In 15 minutes, I will be eating a yummy peanut butter and jelly sandwich,
with a few chips and a glass of milk. Lunch fit for a queen I say! lol


----------



## Blessed

Ruthanne said:


> I know your not a child.  I've just seen a lot of people not liking something they never tried.  Sorry if I've upset you in any way.  Have a great night!


I have tried foods in the last 10 years that I never tasted.  Mostly veggies, broccoli, cauliflower, asparagus, brussel sprouts.  I cooked them for the hubby but would never try them. I have found that roasting them with a little olive oil, salt, pepper and garlic is the best way to cook them.  My DIL taught me this when they lived here.


----------



## RadishRose

Yesterday I made parsnip and ginger soup. I like it better than carrot and ginger.

Late lunch/early supper; I thawed my Mexican flavored chicken and peppers and added a boiled new potato. (burp)


----------



## dobielvr

LadyEmeraude said:


> In 15 minutes, I will be eating a yummy peanut butter and jelly sandwich,
> with a few chips and a glass of milk. Lunch fit for a queen I say! lol


I've been thinking about having the same thing.  I'd forgotten temporarily that I had bought some apricot preserves, so now I'm ready for that sandwich.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had fat sausage links..95% pork...  with buttered Mash.. and sugar snap peas...with Beef gravy..


----------



## TeaBiscuit

I made a fairly quick soup for dinner tonight: white beans, barley, tomatoes, vegetables, and Italian seasonings. It was pretty good but I think the leftovers will be better after sitting in the fridge overnight. I could say that I plan on making something really good tomorrow, but I've just been so lazy since my houseguests departed. All I really want to do is just sit and vegetate.


----------



## Marie5656

*Just started some chili in crock pot. Decided too late I put too much meat in and not enough sauce...no more sauce to put in,   I am sure it will still be awesome*


----------



## DebraMae

I am making my first attempt at cabbage soup.  It has sauteed onion, celery, garlic and herbs.  Hope it is good.


----------



## LadyEmeraude

Poached egg on wheat toast, and ginger hot tea for breakfast, it is
9am and I am ready


----------



## Capt Lightning

Salmon with broccoli and 'splatted tatties'.  This is our name for small boiled potatoes which are crushed, drizzled with olive oil and mixed herbs  and baked in the oven.  Not forgetting a nice bottle of Italian 'Primativo',


----------



## charry

Capt Lightning said:


> Salmon with broccoli and 'splatted tatties'.  This is our name for small boiled potatoes which are crushed, drizzled with olive oil and mixed herbs  and baked in the oven.  Not forgetting a nice bottle of Italian 'Primativo',


Mmm that sounds tasty capt


----------



## RadishRose

Will have pizza delivery tonight. Grandson and his girlfriend coming.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had cod in tempura Batter... nothing else.. because about an hour before, I'd snacked on some Cambozola Cheese, and a little ham , so I wasn't very hungry


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> I hate Avocado...


No worries - I ate yours - it was lovely - thank you


----------



## hollydolly

Trish said:


> No worries - I ate yours - it was lovely - thank you


OMG... you could eat the whole world's supply.. I promise you I would not be jealous.. *ugh*


----------



## Trish

hollydolly said:


> OMG... you could eat the whole world's supply.. I promise you I would not be jealous.. *ugh*


I guess we can't all like the same things.  Growing up, I had never heard of avocados or peppers, I can't remember seeing aubergines or courgettes in the shops either.


----------



## David777

After attending a 9am mass, walked across the street to a Safeway supermarket and bought 2 chicken tenders.  Was going to save one for tomorrow but after eating the first for mic'd for lunch, did not resist eating the other too.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

For supper:  red potatoes, green beans and a 2-serving-size crook neck squash sautéed with Vidalia onions and red bell peppers, then baked with Romano/Asiago cheese with a topping if buttered bread crumbs.  *if* I have any room left, dessert is cooked apples with cinnamon and raisins


----------



## Bella

Nachos!


----------



## Gary O'

Late lunch

Cold outside

Hot soup, warm woman inside

our potatoes
our onions
our kale

cabbage
chikin bullion 
garlic
pepper
milk
parmesan

bowl
spoon
me 



*MMM.....MMMM....MMMM*


----------



## Blessed

Gary O' said:


> Late lunch
> 
> Cold outside
> 
> Hot soup, warm woman inside
> 
> our potatoes
> our onions
> our kale
> 
> cabbage
> chikin bullion
> garlic
> pepper
> milk
> parmesan
> 
> bowl
> spoon
> me
> 
> View attachment 246268
> 
> *MMM.....MMMM....MMMM*


Come on, that is Mrs. bowl.  You put the pot on your placemat, can't say I blame you!! LOL


----------



## Pink Biz

Beanies and Weenies


----------



## Marie5656

*I made a big batch of chili to freeze for the winter. So, of course had to taste test some
The rest is packaged up and in the fridge...cooling off to freeze*


----------



## Llynn

Meatloaf tonight. Meatloaf sandwiches tomorrow and tomorrow and tomorrow.


----------



## Gary O'

Llynn said:


> Meatloaf sandwiches tomorrow


Tough to beat


----------



## Blessed

Pink Biz said:


> Beanies and Weenies


Having the same but with beef smoked sausage.


----------



## TeaBiscuit

A toasted vegan chick'n sandwich and potato chips. Dessert was a cup of coffee with a spoonful of brown sugar, a splash of pumpkin spice creamer, and a pinch of cinnamon.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Cooking a liver  bacon casserole  with jacket potato and broccoli.


----------



## TeaBiscuit

Spaghetti with a simple tomato sauce and garlic toast.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had tempura chicken..and Carrot & Swede Mash...


----------



## Jackie23

Pizza


----------



## CinnamonSugar

In honor of the fall weather, we're having roast rosemary pork loin with apples and red onions + butternut squash =D


----------



## TeaBiscuit

I'm making a curry for dinner. It's been a while. I can't wait!


----------



## hollydolly

Late afternoon I had mutton Pie and beans... tonight I had Duck spring rolls..


----------



## RadishRose

Had a big grilled Provolone cheese sandwich this morning. So
I'm making tzatziki and opening rice crackers to munch on tonight.


----------



## Blessed

Leftovers from yesterday, brisket, mac and cheese, green beans, rolls.


----------



## Ruthanne

I made chili  with ground turkey tonight.  It came out good.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had Giant Meatballs with carrot & Swede mash.. and Reblochon & Bacon Tartlet


----------



## palides2021

Made a pumpkin and cream cheese muffin (yum) and had it with sautéed chicken and green salad with avocado.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Does this count as dinner ?


----------



## IKE

Mama made a *big *pot of homemade vegetable beef soup today for supper to night......we each had a bowl along with saltines and some extra sharp cheddar cheese on the side and then froze three plastic bowls for later.


----------



## Murrmurr

Spookgetti and Eyeballs, toasted bat wings, and a tossed garbage salad with puke dressing.

Bone appetit


----------



## dobielvr

Steak salad w/radishes, orange bells, avocados, pom seeds, romaine lettuce and french fried onion rings on top.


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> Tonight I had Giant Meatballs with carrot & Swede mash.. and Reblochon & Bacon Tartlet


Actual Swedes?


----------



## Pink Biz

Hamburger sandwich with onion and avocado, potato chips.


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> Actual Swedes?


well not Swedish People...  Swedes.. the vegetable...


----------



## RadishRose

Home fries with onions and rosemary. Chicken salad sandwich w/ raisins and tarragon.


----------



## IKE

Looks kinda like a turnip Holly.....taste like one ?


----------



## hollydolly

IKE said:


> Looks kinda like a turnip Holly.....taste like one ?


yes almost exactly the same.., basically... turnip equals small and delicate and white; swede equals large and rough and yellow.


----------



## Murrmurr

hollydolly said:


> well not Swedish People...  Swedes.. the vegetable...


I thought maybe mashing Swedes was a Halloween tradition in the UK. And then I thought, "ehh, probly not." 

'Cause you guys are friends, right?


----------



## hollydolly

Murrmurr said:


> I thought maybe mashing Swedes was a Halloween tradition in the UK. And then I thought, "ehh, probly not."
> 
> 'Cause you guys are friends, right?


right.. The Swedish and us.. are buddies...


----------



## TeaBiscuit

Dinner tonight: chili cornbread casserole.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hot dogs for lunch.  Cheese too.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I chopped up 2 spuds into small pieces and roasted them in the Air fryer, for the first time.. the came out well.. more like chunky chips than actual roast potatoes, but still nice.. and I baked some chicken thighs in the AF as well.. which I had with the potatoes


----------



## TeaBiscuit

Creamy white bean enchilada soup over a baked potato.


----------



## Blessed

all baked, pork chop, little red potatoes, asparagus!! No pans, no mess, just foil on a cookie sheet!!


----------



## Shalimar

*Cabbage rolls, lime bars.*


----------



## Nathan

hollydolly said:


>


Looks like a rutabaga or turnip.


----------



## hollydolly

Nathan said:


> Looks like a rutabaga or turnip.


yes but it's not a turnip, it's a Swede...


----------



## Nathan

hollydolly said:


> yes but it's not a turnip, it's a Swede...


I bet it mashes up and will accept a pat of butter....


----------



## hollydolly

Nathan said:


> I bet it mashes up and will accept a pat of butter....


yes it does.. it has a bright orange flesh  and very nice mashed.. and much less fibrous than the turnip which has white flesh... I believe your rutabaga  has yellow flesh


----------



## DebraMae

Had Mexican chicken soup and cherry Galette.


----------



## Pink Biz

Chicken breast, cornbread stuffing (mix), green beans, and cranberry sauce.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Made cornbread to have with southwest soup, and while the oven was hot made a batch of dark chocolate, fudge brownies with dark chocolate chips, coconut, walnuts, and raisins, and sprinkled with powdered sugar. I just noticed one was missing, I think Li'l Bit may have been up to no good.


----------



## Ruthanne

For lunch I had eggs and toast.


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm having Chinese food delivered.  Spring rolls,crab Rangoon, boneless barbq ribs, wonton soup, shrimp chips, vegetable  egg foo young!!  They will be here in about 15 minutes.  Yum!


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I  had Prawn Wonton soup ( made at home )... and chicken drumsticks


----------



## Blessed

Well I did not make the taco soup but had nachos with beans, taco meat and cheese.  Tried a new salsa that was really good


----------



## IKE

Has been cold with a strong north wind here today so I felt like something for supper tonight that would fill me up and warm my old bones.

Just a plain bowl of hot oatmeal with a little sugar and milk added.


----------



## Pink Biz

Anchovy pizza


----------



## RadishRose

Homemade chicken soup with veg and Basmati rice.
Home made Tzatziki with Bugle chips
A banana
​


----------



## Capt Lightning

Cold foggy and damp today, so made a lentil and vegetable soup for lunch.  Cooking roast pork shoulder with spiced chard and potatoes for dinner.


----------



## RadishRose

Capt Lightning said:


> Cold foggy and damp today, so made a lentil and vegetable soup for lunch.  Cooking roast pork shoulder with spiced chard and potatoes for dinner.


You always seem to have really nice meals I've noticed. Have you cooked professionally @Capt Lightning ?


----------



## RadishRose

Last night was leftover chicken and rice soup and a grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## IKE

Feel free to stop by if you're in the neighborhood......all of y'all are invited for Sunday dinner today.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> Cold foggy and damp today, so made a lentil and vegetable soup for lunch.  Cooking roast pork shoulder with spiced chard and potatoes for dinner.


Ha!! Snap... right now I have Gammon, lentil and veggie soup cooking on the stove... ( potatoes, Carrots, Cabbage )... cooked the Gammon Joint  first, so I'll have some of that for dinner tonight.. I'll freeze half the soup, and most of the gammon..


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> Ha!! Snap... right now I have Gammon, lentil and veggie soup cooking on the stove... ( potatoes, Carrots, Cabbage )... cooked the Gammon Joint  first, so I'll have some of that for dinner tonight.. I'll freeze half the soup, and most of the gammon..


Looking up 'gammon' in the dictionary....


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> Looking up 'gammon' in the dictionary....


You don't have Gammon in the USA ?


----------



## PamfromTx

The term is mostly used in the United Kingdom and Ireland, while other dialects of English largely make no distinction between gammon and ham.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> The term is mostly used in the United Kingdom and Ireland, while other dialects of English largely make no distinction between gammon and ham.


there is actually a HUGE difference between Gammon and Ham..  Gammon is the raw meat... and doesn't become Ham until it's cooked


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Blessed

How to cook a Ham.

Go the nearest honey baked ham store, buy a whole or a half.  In my case, now, I buy a pound of presliced ham.  They also have turkey by the pound.  No, this is not deli meat.  It is the actual product sliced like you would have on the table with out all the hard work.


----------



## mike4lorie

Lorie is making us homemade onion soup with homemade croutons,, with cheese on top... My favourite is when the cold weather appears...


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Roasted butternut squash, baked okra and spinach with a splash of hot sauce.


----------



## dobielvr

hollydolly said:


> You don't have Gammon in the USA ?


After reading the definition, we do have something similar but I can't think of the name of it.  I know we have ham, cured...just can't remember the word I'm looking for.  It'll come to me later..

**ham hock


----------



## hollydolly

dobielvr said:


> After reading the definition, we do have something similar but I can't think of the name of it.  I know we have ham, cured...just can't remember the word I'm looking for.  It'll come to me later..
> 
> **ham hock


we also have Ham hock here.. I would usually use a Ha, hock for the soup but couldn't get one last week.. the Gammon is not as tasty ..


----------



## Blessed

Just made the bread, rising in the pans.  Have water on with shrimp boil and will get that going in 5 minutes.  Green beans and mac and cheese on the side.  Would rather had salad and baked potato but too lazy to get dressed go to the store LOL


----------



## IKE

Mama fixed breakfast for supper tonight.....eggs over easy, biscuits and sausage.

Through trial and error through the years we found that J.C. Potter sausage is lighter on sage which tends to give both of us heartburn if too much is used.


----------



## DebraMae

Had chili and cornbread.  Homemade oatmeal cookie & yogurt for dessert.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Had lox and cream cheese bagle for breakfast. Wasn't much in the fridge, so had a ham, cheese, mushroom and onion scramble for lunch. Dinner may just be hummus, and tortilla chips. May have to go to the store tomorrow. Pulled some chicken, and burger out of the freezer at lunch time.


----------



## TeaBiscuit

I tried a new recipe tonight for Southwestern pasta. The sauce had black pepper, white pepper, cayenne pepper, and hot sauce. I have to tell you, all that pepper had me a bit worried, but the finished dish had a warm heat and wasn't overly spicy. It was very tasty and I would definitely make it again.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had beer battered Cod fillets with baked beans ... delicious..I did make a little bit of a pig of myself with the fish.. so nice..


----------



## Bella

Vodka.


----------



## RadishRose

Geezer Garage said:


> Had lox and cream cheese bagle


----------



## RadishRose

Last night's leftover ham and scalloped potatoes.


----------



## dobielvr

I made a reuben sandwich w/ tator tots.

This restaurant we went to for lunch the other day made garlic fries, but since I couldn't find the kind of frozen fries I wanted, I bought tators instead.  Unfortunately, they weren't quite the same, but still good.


----------



## Ruthanne

Fettuccine Alfredo with tortellini and chicken.


----------



## hollydolly

Giant meatballs, in a tomato and Mozzarella sauce with Sauté potatoes


----------



## David777

Lunch today.  My decade long favorite among any supermarket salad kits.  







https://www.traderjoesreviews.com/product/trader-joes-broccoli-kale-chicken-salad-reviews/


----------



## hollydolly

Home Made KFC boneless thighs in Pita Bread...


----------



## Blessed

Making the ranch stew/soup Perplexed posted. I don't know if the tummy is ready for a little spice but I am going to give it a try!


----------



## Ruthanne

My lunch was rye toast with 1/2 avocado, chicken, Colby cheese and mayo with olive oil and coffee.


----------



## hearlady

Homemade burritos


----------



## RadishRose

Brunch was a tuna salad sandwich.

For supper I put frozen cauliflower and broccoli florets in the oven w/ some olive oil and seasoned salt. Added some cheese on top at the end and ran it under the broiler to melt and brown the cheese.

A brownie I baked from a boxed mix.


----------



## Ruthanne

For dinner I had polish sausage and onions fried till burned  and pork and beans stirred in.


----------



## hollydolly

Reblochon & Bacon patties.. with curried chicken and broccoli...


----------



## Blessed

Upset tummy today, just had a piece of toast and a glass of milk.


----------



## RadishRose

Brunch was a left over pot roast sandwich.

Not hungry at all now, so dunno if I'll throw something together for supper or not. Maybe some broccoli w/ garlic and olive oil.


----------



## hollydolly

For dinner...I had Roast Beef.. Cabbage, Roast potatoes, &  Yorkshire pudding.. in a Beef and Mustard Gravy... 

I might have rice pudding for Supper...


----------



## Ken N Tx

Angus beef burgers tonight...
Too cold to go out and flip them!!


----------



## Disgustedman

Packet of chili with beans and Idahoan instant potatoes.  And a blueberry muffin.


----------



## Bella

I made a huge pot of Unstuffed Cabbage Soup yesterday, so that's what's for dinner tonight!


----------



## StarSong

Had a calzone with a side of tomato sauce for dinner last night.  Yum.


----------



## charry

for lunch ive had chilli and coriander prawns on french bread 
and dinner we are having moussaka and salad with olives


----------



## hollydolly

Just had dinner.. Home-made Bacon-- Cabbage -Lentil & Potato soup..


----------



## jet

just had lemon sole,with asparagus,and baked potatoe


----------



## Nathan

Half an avocado, meatloaf sandwich on cracked wheat sourdough. Grapes.


----------



## RadishRose

My own, home made *baked *macaroni and cheese. The kind that gets all brown and crunchy in the corners, mmmm.  Also green beans.


----------



## IKE

A new mom & pop BBQ place opened a few months back and mama wanted to try it tonight so we did.

It's kinda out in the sticks on a rather narrow and hilly two lane road right at 17 miles one way from home but the trip was well worth going.

We each had sliced brisket and pork ribs, ice tea, Texas toast and we split the white cheddar mac & cheese (which was absolutely delicious), bbq beans and coleslaw.

The place is mom & pop and not fancy but spotless inside, the portions are large, the owners are friendly and the food is great, we'll definitely be going again when the urge for BBQ strikes.


----------



## Ruthanne

Greek salad.


----------



## Annika

I had a grilled chicken sandwich & waffle fries.


----------



## RadishRose

Leftover chicken thighs that I baked last night with fresh lemon, garlic, turmeric, coriander and cumin; S & P.  Some brown Basmati rice.

Also, tzatziki which I'm finally tired of now.


----------



## jet

just had roast lamb with all the trimmings and loads of mint sauce mmmm


----------



## RadishRose

jet said:


> just had roast lamb with all the trimmings and loads of mint sauce mmmm


Hold the mint sauce but I'll fight for a piece of that lamb!


----------



## hearlady

I needed to use an Italian bread from store so I cut it lengthwise and made pizza


----------



## hollydolly

I added Porcini  mushroom and Mascarponi Triangoli Pasta to Chicken Noodle soup... tonight for dinner... and then after for supper I had Blue cheese on Rosemary flavoured crackers


----------



## David777

Dinner today was a $1.86 can of Progresso Mushroom soup washed down with a cup of orange juice.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

After eating oranges, toast and soup x more than a week, I've finally got more of an appetite, so I'm warming up a slice of pork loin I baked previously with apples and butternut squash and adding a side of french greenbeans.  There will be 1/2 a vanilla yogurt for dessert.


----------



## RadishRose

CinnamonSugar said:


> After eating oranges, toast and soup x more than a week, I've finally got more of an appetite, so I'm warming up a slice of pork loin I baked previously with apples and butternut squash and adding a side of french greenbeans.  There will be 1/2 a vanilla yogurt for dessert.


Sounds delicious. Time for some protein, girl! 
So glad you're feeling better.


----------



## RadishRose

Have thawed, homemade veggie soup heating on the stove. Smells great.


----------



## hollydolly

Chicken and pasta soup... and Maple & Honey Glazed Belly Pork


----------



## JaniceM

scrambled eggs, and a small bottle of cran-raspberry juice..  first I've had of anything resembling a meal since last Friday- been too sick to eat.


----------



## hollydolly

I had lunch out today.. I had Cottage pie.. it was delicious.. so I'm not having any dinner . I may have some cheese and grapes later ( it's coming up to 7pm now ) .. or some 3 Cheese bread..


----------



## Leann

I made a vegetable lasagna today. It was delicious. I froze the rest in serving size pieces for those days when I don't feel much like cooking.


----------



## Pinky

The o/h made chicken breast, stuffing/dressing, and veggies for dinner tonight. It was very tasty


----------



## hawkdon

Biscuit's in the oven, working on the sausage gravy, better
bring a plate @!!!!!


----------



## Disgustedman

Going to be turkey with havarti cheese the food truck came, but the steaks won't thaw in time for dinner, tomorrow it's on!


----------



## palides2021

Chicken strips, mushrooms, and almonds sautéed in olive oil and soy sauce with a pinch of garlic powder. Large salad with olive oil and apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Bella

Dinner tonight was pork tenderloin with a creamy white wine mustard sauce with fresh thyme, sautéed mushrooms, basmati rice, and spinach. Later, vanilla and chocolate ice cream.


----------



## 1955

*Pub-Style Shepherd’s Pie*
It’s a Hello Fresh recipe that I make from my own ingredients. They have lots of cool recipes that are online.


----------



## Ruthanne

Turkey meatballs in Alfredo sauce over wheat pasta.  It was better than it sounds!  A lot.


----------



## Ruthanne

Lunch:. Turkey, avocado ,Havarti Cheese, sweet onion  on honey wheat with a little lite mayo.


----------



## hollydolly

I had some light Tapas late afternoon at the restaurant... so I wasn't hungry when I got home.

 Later.. about 8.30pm , I had a small dinner roll with one slice of ham... and a piece of chocolate swiss roll and a Brazil nut..


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> I had some light Tapas late afternoon at the restaurant... so I wasn't hungry when I got home.
> 
> Later.. about 8.30pm , I had a small dinner roll with one slice of ham... and a piece of chocolate swiss roll and a Brazil nut..


HD what are Tapas.  Never heard of those.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> HD what are Tapas.  Never heard of those.


their small Spanish snacks.. in fact they don't even have to be Spanish but it generally means any small cold or hot snack which can either be eaten on it's own.. or you can have enough seperate ones to make up a full meal.

You can have all sorts of traditional Spanish snacks.. mainly things like Black pudding.. chorizo.. squid, octopus.. patatas Bravas.. Calamari..  jamon...all sorts of cheeses , olives you name it really..


----------



## Lilac

Hubby marinated pork chops yesterday & let them air dry in the fridge overnight.  He seared them in a cast iron skillet & finished them in the oven.  Very tender & moist.


----------



## Blessed

So exciting, forgot to pull anything from the freezer, grilled cheese anyone... anyone....








si


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had Bangers/ Mashed spuds  & Beans... 


then just now.. 3 hours later..I've just had Raspberry and coconut  sponge cake.. delicious


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Well I'm getting ready to have what I call "Linner"...it's a meal eaten a few hours after normal lunch times but may be before dinner is eaten. I made easy chili today in my little crock pot. I'll have that with a few croutons. No corn and sweet peas in it today though.


----------



## Blessed

Only been up about an hour, fried some left over ham for breakfast.  The I had to get up and mop the floor where the 3 dogs sat patiently drooling!!


----------



## hearlady

Leftover chicken and sweet potato casserole, green beans


----------



## hearlady

hollydolly said:


> Tonight I had Bangers/ Mashed spuds  & Beans...
> 
> 
> then just now.. 3 hours later..I've just had Raspberry and coconut  sponge cake.. delicious


We need a Mmmmm emoticon. Raspberry and coconut sponge cake sounds divine!


----------



## hollydolly

hearlady said:


> We need a Mmmmm emoticon. Raspberry and coconut sponge cake sounds divine!


It really is delishusssss..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Pan-seared salmon with a little maple syrup drizzled over it the last few min. In the pan, Yukon gold potatoes and oven-roasted asparagus tips,  Dessert will be yogurt.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had smoked haddock and haddock fillet, in a cheese and leek sauce ...rissoles


----------



## Blessed

I was going to take myself out for a nice lunch today but woke with a headache (migraine) once again.  Plenty of food in the house, I justed wanted to do something different.  I was thinking something Mexican or/and seafood.  I will figure it out, I have shrimp in the freezer so maybe those????


----------



## Blessed

CinnamonSugar said:


> Pan-seared salmon with a little maple syrup drizzled over it the last few min. In the pan, Yukon gold potatoes and oven-roasted asparagus tips,  Dessert will be yogurt.


I would love to love salmon, but just don't,  I prefer a white fish but I could just have the rest, it sounds wonderful.  I have some shrimp here and yukon golds, maybe I can pull something together yet!


----------



## RadishRose

2 fried eggs, leftover yukon gold potatoes fried with onions and a slice of baked ham.


----------



## Blessed

RadishRose said:


> 2 fried eggs, leftover yukon gold potatoes fried with onions and a slice of baked ham.


OOOOhhhhh,I have all those things, that might be the answer.....


----------



## Paco Dennis

I have fasted for 24 hours, so I am ready for this. Fried pork chop, microed  sweet potato w/butter, mushrooms, and broccoli. Then walnuts and dark chocolate!


----------



## Pappy

Fried chicken, macaroni salad, iced tea and a slice of pumpkin pie with lots of cool whip on it.


----------



## Blessed

Pappy said:


> Fried chicken, macaroni salad, iced tea and a slice of pumpkin pie with lots of cool whip on it.


Must admit I miss the mashed potatoes and gravy, but love a good macaroni salad as well. You are mixing the best of summer and winter LOL!


----------



## Ruthanne

Turkey, pepper jack cheese, onion, tomato and lite mayo on honey wheat toast


----------



## Bella

Capellini with clam sauce, salad, and Christmas cookies for dessert.


----------



## LadyEmeraude

I had a hankering for a poached egg on toast for dinner tonight and so I did.

Then a sip of blackberry brandy


----------



## LadyEmeraude

Can't figure out when on my phone why I can't see all posts, then when I go
over to my laptop, I can see more posts? go figure.


----------



## Pink Biz

Roast chicken and baked beans...chocolate fudge cake.


----------



## Ruthanne

Dinner


----------



## Alizerine

Noodles and Cabbage look good. What else is in there?
I made lentil soup with Christmas ham bone.


----------



## hollydolly

I made minced beef, with sausages, carrots , &  Broccoli..  in a red wine and beef gravy.. Topped it with buttered  mashed spuds .. and had one portion for dinner  and froze 2 large portions...


----------



## TeeJay

hollydolly said:


> I made minced beef, with sausages, carrots , &  Broccoli..  in a red wine and beef gravy.. Topped it with buttered  mashed spuds .. and had one portion for dinner  and froze 2 large portions...


*Ugh! ... P-tui! ... Ya lost me at blecholi! *


----------



## Pinky

Stopped in at a Japanese place and brought home shrimp tempura udon. Always delicious. O/H had 
the breaded chicken dinner w. rice & salad.


----------



## Blessed

Just tired tonight, wrestling dogs in and out of the bath. Settled on fried christmas ham with two eggs over easy.  Tasty but I would have liked to have the energy to cook something else.  At least I did not have the dishes, I know it sounds awful but I do allow the dogs to eat and enjoy the little bits left on the plate which goes straight into the dishwasher.


----------



## dobielvr

I had a packaged pre-made frozen Chicken Marsala  w/mashed potatoes dinner from Trader Joe's and a little salad.
I'm stuffed.


----------



## Disgustedman

Beefy melt burrito. Had three for lunch. Should have stopped at two.


----------



## Supernatural

I love the bargains, specials and all. About two weeks ago got a "3for£10" 2 Lasagnas and an Oriental Chicken Noodles Stir Fry.

We already knew how great the Lasagnas were. The Stir Fry was an amazing surprise... Usually, we had to buy the sauces, the vegetables, the chicken and the noodles separate.

This one was frozen, had all the ingredients required including wonderfully chunky strips of roasted chicken. One wok a wee bit of oil and HELLO Flavours! 12-15 minutes what a treat.

Thanks to Iceland for this luxurious dinner. Yummy!


----------



## JaniceM

I was too hungry to wait for lunch..  so I had a plate of chicken and carrots, 2 yogurt cups, and finished it off with a small cup of pumpkin spice coffee.


----------



## Nathan

I just had 3 beef tacos for breakfast!


----------



## -Oy-

This lunchtime it was a small figh & chips for Mrs Oy and a Lancashire cheesse arrebit with mushrooms and crispy bacon for me. 

Should puit us on til the traditional 'tater pie at midnight


----------



## Pappy

Chipped beef on toast, peas, iced tea and a homemade chocolate sundae.


----------



## Pinky

Picked up chicken wings that were supposed to be Buffalo Wings. I wanted blue cheese dip, but O/H forgot
and asked for sweet & sour dip.

Well, they weren't Buffalo flavour, and rather than dip, they poured honey garlic sauce all over the wings. I
was disappointed, but didn't voice it. Just don't want to spoil the day. They were edible Won't order from them again though.


----------



## hollydolly

I had Cheddar cheese & Broccoli  Potato Gratins.. with Pork sausages, all cooked in the air fryer.. Later I had chocolate swiss roll with fresh cream and chocklit sprinkles


----------



## Bella

New Year's Eve dinner... porterhouse steak with sautéed peppers and baby portabella mushrooms, garlic mashed potatoes, and Brussels sprouts. For dessert, a molten chocolate cake with raspberry coulis and fresh whipped cream.


----------



## Blessed

Snow crablegs, green beans and little red new potatos.  Lord knows there will be snack later.  I just have not decided.  Happy New Year and happy eating too much, after today, I need to cut back. (yeah right)


----------



## IKE

Mama took me out for BBQ this evening and we had sliced beef brisket, pork ribs, Texas toast, coleslaw, tater salad and ice tea......I'm full as a tick and definitely won't see 2023 come in.


----------



## Marie5656

*Well, right now I have a DiGeorno frozen Pizza in the oven. That and a nice strong toddy will be my dinner. Rather early as I am sure I may be sleeping at midnight*


----------



## hollydolly

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, right now I have a DiGeorno frozen Pizza in the oven. That and a nice strong toddy will be my dinner. Rather early as I am sure I may be sleeping at midnight*


LOL Marie well you can always say you were up at midnight when it became 2023 in London...  50 minutes past midnight here..


----------



## Geezer Garage

Oatmeal with blue berries, honey and cinnamon for breakfast, pork green chili with whole wheat tortilla for lunch, and working on chicken apple sausage, and cabbage for dinner.


----------



## Disgustedman

Tonight it's Kielbasa and sauerkraut. For 7 years mom would make it, we kids would get lost. Now, I really enjoy it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Dinner tonight was a crab cake with mac and cheese, left over from our "Linner" at a diner yesterday. Their crab cakes are SO good. Me thinks I'll be getting more soon.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had German baked Ham.. baked beans and mashed potato with added  Cornish Brie... 

... and I also had a  chocolate coconut macaroon for afters..


----------



## Blessed

Not feeling great, went easy.  Poached chicken breast, cubed.  Made wild rice and mixed in the chicken and some frozen green peas.  Nice easy one pan meal, okay but needs a bump for more flavor.  If I feel better tomorrow I will add some sauted green pepper, onions, mushrooms and garlic to the left overs. I will let you know....


----------



## Ruthanne

Pasta, walnuts.


----------



## RadishRose

Small homemade pizza on a large tortilla, a side of Brussels sprouts.


----------



## RadishRose

Blessed said:


> Not feeling great, went easy.  Poached chicken breast, cubed.  Made wild rice and mixed in the chicken and some frozen green peas.  Nice easy one pan meal, okay but needs a bump for more flavor.  If I feel better tomorrow I will add some sauted green pepper, onions, mushrooms and garlic to the left overs. I will let you know....


Hope you feel better Blessed, and not coming down with something......


----------



## Blessed

RadishRose said:


> Hope you feel better Blessed, and not coming down with something......



No, not coming down with anything, just took a fall in the shower and bruised my tail bone.  Just pain from the fall, doc says it will take a few weeks for it to get better.


----------



## RadishRose

Blessed said:


> No, not coming down with anything, just took a fall in the shower and bruised my tail bone.  Just pain from the fall, doc says it will take a few weeks for it to get better.


Oh yes, I knew you fell.... so sorry about that. I was thinking  your post meant something different.

Not much would kill my appetite unless upset stomach or a cold. I could eat after falling down a flight of stairs!


----------



## Blessed

RadishRose said:


> Oh yes, I knew you fell.... so sorry about that. I was thinking  your post meant something different.
> 
> Not much would kill my appetite unless upset stomach or a cold. I could eat after falling down a flight of stairs!



No, I am the same way (maybe) Just not having fun standing for a period right now, just had a shower and I did not even think about using that chair that got me the other day LOL


----------



## jet

just had toad in the hole,but didnt use the usual bangers,used pigs in blankets instead,,turned out ok


----------



## Llynn

I used two of my overpriced "cackle berries" to whip up an omelette for brunch.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I've just had Mushroom Pappardelle.. for dinner..


----------



## RadishRose

Leftover baked mac and cheese, 2 carrots.


----------



## Bella

Tonight, I didn't feel like cooking_ at all_. So, I had some red pepper hummus with tortilla chips and carrot sticks. Ice cream is coming soon.


----------



## LadyEmeraude

dinner was liver and onions with mashed potatoes, and a nice salad, hot ginger tea


----------



## Disgustedman

2 pkgs ramen. Can of chicken and two big pats of butter. Not too healthy, but filling....


----------



## Ruthanne

Going to have a very late dinner of Strip steak and mushrooms and salad .


----------

